# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Memory Editing >  [WoW][5.0.4.16016] x86 Info Dump Thread

## noctural

I'll get this started:

Offsets not rebased.

4755A0 FrameScript_ExecuteBuffer
474460 FrameScript_RegisterFunction
51D780 lua_tolstring
51D240 lua_gettop
965880 LoadScriptFunctions
973F50 CGGameUI::CanPerformAction

----------


## TOM_RUS

IDA Database: 5.0.4.16016

What I have so far:
descriptors are at 0x8
object type is at 0x10
object guid is at 0x30
s_curMgr at 0x00BE1D2C
FirstObjectOfs at 0xC (0xCC)
NextObjectOfs at 0x4 (0xC4)
LocalGuidOfs at 0xD0
raw descriptors dump: Paste2 - Viewing Paste 2162489

Functions dump (not rebased):


```
9FFEC0    AccountMsg_RegisterScriptFunctions
6E1190    AccountNameToUpperCase
A59BF0    AddQuestPointDisplay
843400    AllocPlayerMoveEvent
89DBD0    AnimEventCallback
878910    AreaListInitialize
6CFB00    AreaListShutdown
6CFB40    AreaListUpdateSounds
58E900    AsyncFileReadIngameProgressCallback
AEFD20    AsyncFileReadProgressCallback
58F820    AsyncFileReadWait
B87AA0    BNetAuthPacketSub1::sub_B87AA0
C9ACA0    BNetDll::GetProcAddressFromName
C9ACC0    BNetDll::GetProcFromOrdinal
C9AE50    BNetDll::sub_C9AE50
C9AE90    BNetDll::sub_C9AE90
C95620    BNetPacket1::sub_C95620
C9A9B0    BNetStr1::sub_C9A9B0
C95310    BNetStr2::sub_C95310
C99360    BNetTumor::sub_C99360
9AEBD0    BSN::BSNPrimitiveEncoder:::BSNPrimitiveEncoder
C94810    BSN::BSNPrimitiveEncoder::ConstructContext
C96550    BSN::BSNPrimitiveEncoder::GetContextSize
C944F0    BSN::BSNPrimitiveEncoder::GetInt
C94450    BSN::BSNPrimitiveEncoder::GetUInt
C94100    BSN::Protocol::Meta::Base::Base
4DDBF0    BatchedRenderFontDesc::BatchedRenderFontDesc
4D29E0    BatchedRenderFontDesc::Destroy
4D2A40    BatchedRenderFontDesc::Destructor
4D2830    BatchedRenderFontDesc::InternalDelete
B8B790    BattlenetLogin:::BattlenetLogin
B898F0    BattlenetLogin::BN_REALM
B87A40    BattlenetLogin::CantConnect
B865D0    BattlenetLogin::Connected
B86650    BattlenetLogin::Disconnected
B88E00    BattlenetLogin::EnterMatrix
B88C60    BattlenetLogin::EnterPIN
B892A0    BattlenetLogin::EnterToken
B86A10    BattlenetLogin::GetKeyMap
B88920    BattlenetLogin::GetLogonMethod
B8A3E0    BattlenetLogin::Init
B88160    BattlenetLogin::JoinRealm
B88280    BattlenetLogin::Logoff
B865C0    BattlenetLogin::NextSecurityState
B89830    BattlenetLogin::QueueEvent
B876C0    BattlenetLogin::SetTokenInfo
B8B6A0    BattlenetLogin::Update
B8A2A0    BattlenetLogin::sub_B8A2A0
B8B020    BattlenetLogin::sub_B8B020
9B00C0    BattlenetUI::SendScriptEvent
9B6720    BattlenetUI::LeaveRealm
41CE90    Blizzard::Lock::MutexEnter
4E8C60    Blizzard::Lock::MutexLeave
457AB0    Blizzard::Mopaq::MpqRepairOnDemandErrorHandler::HandleLoadAndVerify
41B920    Blizzard::Streaming::IsStreamingMode
41BE10    Blizzard::Debug::ErrorStackAsText
41BFB0    Blizzard::File::GetFileInfo
44B6D0    Blizzard::File::GetLastErrorStack
41C270    Blizzard::File::MakeAbsolutePath
41C2D0    Blizzard::File::Move
41C3D0    Blizzard::File::ProcessDirFast
41CA50    Blizzard::File::SimpleGlob
41D3A0    Blizzard::String::Copy
4242A0    Blizzard::String::FindPathSeparatorReverse
42B840    Blizzard::String::JoinPath
974F80    BroadcastUIError
64FC80    C2Vector::C2Vector
652270    C33Matrix::C33Matrix
64D200    C3Spline::GetVectorAtIndex
64D380    C3Spline::SetPoints
40D0D0    C3Spline_Base::Ctor
B7B7A0    C3Spline_CatmullRom::Read
64FD80    C3Vector::MajorAxis
537A80    C44Matrix::Copy
56FCB0    C44Matrix::CreateIdentityMatrix
64CC20    C44Matrix::RotateAroundZ
64B320    C44Matrix::Scale
64B1F0    C44Matrix::Translate
64B4F0    C44Matrix::operator_multiply_assign
40AE60    C44Matrix::sub_40AE60
64C960    C44Matrix::sub_64C960
64C670    C44Matrix::AffineInverse
B00B10    CAaBsp::sub_B00B10
8607A0    CAnimKitManager::GarbageCollect
860FE0    CAnimKitManager::UninitSystem
85ADC0    CAnimReplacementSetDef::UninitSystem
6F1CB0    CCharCreateInfo::CycleCharCustomization
67E260    CCharacterComponent::AddItem
67E0B0    CCharacterComponent::FreeComponent
672220    CCharacterComponent::GetProceduralEmblemFileName
67B200    CCharacterComponent::RenderPrep
671400    CCharacterComponent::SetClosestComponent
67E2D0    CCharacterComponent::AddItemBySlot
679C90    CCharacterComponent::AllocComponent
6744F0    CCharacterComponent::ValidateComponentData
6EBA80    CCharacterSelection::ClearCharacterList
6E87C0    CCharacterSelection::Initialize
CBAD30    CCombatClient::SetAttackSent
8BFE40    CCombatLogEntry::sub_8BFE40
8C24E0    CCombatLogEntry::sub_8C24E0
CDF5D0    CDataStore::Alloc
40FED0    CDataStore::CanRead
CBFD40    CDataStore::CanReadNumBytes
40F8B0    CDataStore::DetachBuffer
CC1440    CDataStore::DetachBufferProxy
4097E0    CDataStore::Finalize
82B4F0    CDataStore::Free
CC1680    CDataStore::Free_0
6FF390    CDataStore::GenPacket
40F880    CDataStore::GetBufferParams
4103D0    CDataStore::GetDataInSitu
410070    CDataStore::GetFloat
40FFB0    CDataStore::GetInt16
40FFF0    CDataStore::GetInt32
6FBD60    CDataStore::GetInt32_2
410030    CDataStore::GetInt64
40FF80    CDataStore::GetInt8
686AD0    CDataStore::GetInt8_4
6C92E0    CDataStore::GetWowGUID
6E72C0    CDataStore::InitPacket2
61B330    CDataStore::InternalDestroy
40F980    CDataStore::InternalFetchRead
4098F0    CDataStore::InternalFetchWrite
40F930    CDataStore::InternalInitialize
409780    CDataStore::IsRead
40FF40    CDataStore::PutCString
40FC40    CDataStore::PutFloat
40FB20    CDataStore::PutInt16
40FA20    CDataStore::PutInt16AtPos
40FB80    CDataStore::PutInt32
40FA70    CDataStore::PutInt32AtPos
40FBE0    CDataStore::PutInt64
40FAC0    CDataStore::PutInt8
40F9D0    CDataStore::PutInt8AtPos
8023D0    CDataStore::PutVector3
6C93C0    CDataStore::PutWowGuid
4098D0    CDataStore::Release
6E7310    CDataStore::ReleasePacket2
409790    CDataStore::Reset
CC1530    CDataStore::dtor
84D000    CEffect::Create
84DFB0    CEffect::Destroy
A27710    CGActionBar::UpdateUsable
8DB950    CGBag::sub_8DB950
8DB9E0    CGBag_C::FindItem
8DB980    CGBag_C::FindItemOfType
8DB610    CGBag_C::FindItem_0
8DBBD0    CGBag_C::GetItemTypeCount
A1D370    CGBag_C::sub_A1D370
9A0350    CGBarberShop::DisableBarberShop
80B010    CGBattlefieldInfo::GetArenaOpponentIndex
915DF0    CGCamera::DecIgnoreFacing
9194B0    CGCamera::DisableFreeLook
919860    CGCamera::MakeRelativeTo
914D80    CGCamera::ParentToWorld
9199A0    CGCamera::PickVehicleCamera
916790    CGCamera::SetModeFreeLook
916700    CGCamera::SetModeNormal
917E30    CGCamera::SetView
9195C0    CGCamera::SyncFreeLookFacing
914320    CGCamera::UpdateBobbingState
919770    CGCamera::UpdateLiquidSurfaceStatus
917700    CGCamera::UpdateTrackingState
996DC0    CGChat::ZoneUpdate
A93E40    CGClassTrainer::SetForgeMaster
A752D0    CGClassTrainer::SetTrainer
AAB2D0    CGCommentator::UpdateCameraVelocity
8793C0    CGContainer_C::CGContainer_C
877460    CGDynamicObject_C::PostInit
A87270    CGEquipmentManager::GetSetByID
8372F0    CGGameObject_C::CanHighlight
8319D0    CGGameObject_C::CloseInteraction
836520    CGGameObject_C::GetModelFileName
83B950    CGGameObject_C::GetRotation
83BF30    CGGameObject_C::Initialize
839AB0    CGGameObject_C::OnRightClick
83BEA0    CGGameObject_C::PostReenable
8318A0    CGGameObject_C::ShouldRender
83C070    CGGameObject_C::Shutdown
836BC0    CGGameObject_C::Use
832D90    CGGameObject_C_Type_DestructibleBuilding::_CGGameObject_C_Type_DestructibleBuilding
976D50    CGGameUI::AcceptSpiritGuide
973F50    CGGameUI::CanPerformAction
974BF0    CGGameUI::DisplayError
966FE0    CGGameUI::GetCursorItem
967000    CGGameUI::GetCursorItem2
967050    CGGameUI::GetCursorVirtualItem
9667E0    CGGameUI::HandleScreenshot
97FEC0    CGGameUI::HandleTerrainClick
967080    CGGameUI::IsAutoLooting
9670B0    CGGameUI::LockItem
AD1080    CGGameUI::OnBankerClick
966790    CGGameUI::OnMouseModeNormal
97F9E0    CGGameUI::OnTerrainClick
80D620    CGGameUI::OpenGossipWindow
96B4B0    CGGameUI::ResetCamera
974020    CGGameUI::SetCursorItem
966F10    CGGameUI::SetMinimapZoneText
96C260    CGGameUI::ShowBlockedActionFeedback
966DF0    CGGameUI::ShowCombatFeedback_0
97C210    CGGameUI::ShutdownGame
966430    CGGameUI::UnitModelUpdate
9670E0    CGGameUI::Unlock
A46BF0    CGGuildBankInfo::Unlock
A81800    CGGuildRegistrar::BuyGuildCharter
91FE80    CGInputControl::AscendDescendPlayer
922140    CGInputControl::CGInputControl
91F160    CGInputControl::CanControl
91F1D0    CGInputControl::CanTurn
91E860    CGInputControl::GetActive
920010    CGInputControl::MovePlayer
91FCE0    CGInputControl::OnMouseMoveRel
920640    CGInputControl::OnPitchToAngleStop
91E8B0    CGInputControl::OnTurnToAngleStop
920350    CGInputControl::PitchPlayer
9210D0    CGInputControl::SetControlBit
91F290    CGInputControl::SetControlBit2
920260    CGInputControl::TurnPlayer
91F590    CGInputControl::UnsetControlBit
91E870    CGInputControl::UpdateHalted
91FA10    CGInputControl::UpdateMouseMode
91E880    CGInputControl::UpdateMoveStopped
941FF0    CGItemStats_C::Create
A36950    CGItemText::SetItem
84E680    CGItem_C::ApplyItemVisual
87DAB0    CGItem_C::CGItem_C
97E6C0    CGItem_C::CanEquipInSlot
87CDA0    CGItem_C::CanGoInSlot
945690    CGItem_C::CreateItemLink
87C9D0    CGItem_C::GetBagFamily
87C910    CGItem_C::GetClassID
87CA20    CGItem_C::GetDisplayId
87ED70    CGItem_C::GetInventoryArt
87C990    CGItem_C::GetInventoryType
87CDC0    CGItem_C::GetItemSparseRec
87C950    CGItem_C::GetSubClassId
87AA70    CGItem_C::IsBound
87A030    CGItem_C::Lock
87F630    CGItem_C::PostInit
879690    CGItem_C::SetItemRefundToken
87C600    CGItem_C::Shutdown
87F680    CGItem_C::virt04
A941A0    CGMailFrame::Show
A2FCE0    CGMerchantInfo::CloseMerchant
A7EAC0    CGNamePlateFrame::SetCastBarValues
A7D580    CGNamePlateFrame::UpdateCastBarSize
A7D550    CGNamePlateFrame::UpdateNameDisplay
7D06E0    CGObject_C::AddPassenger
8B14F0    CGObject_C::Animate
C2A970    CGObject_C::GetBaseAlpha
8B32D0    CGObject_C::GetGuildLogoInfo
800740    CGObject_C::GetMatrix
8B5E40    CGObject_C::GetNamePosition
8819C0    CGObject_C::GetPosition
8006E0    CGObject_C::GetRotation
8005B0    CGObject_C::GetSelectionHighlightColor
8007B0    CGObject_C::GetSpeed
8006D0    CGObject_C::GetTransportGUID
8B3F00    CGObject_C::InitObject
8B4C50    CGObject_C::Initialize
8B4780    CGObject_C::ReplaceGuildTextures2
8B0F00    CGObject_C::ShouldRender
8008D0    CGObject_C::ShouldRenderObjectName
8B24C0    CGObject_C::Shutdown
B38FC0    CGObject_C::virt20
6DCFB0    CGObject_C::TotalFieldsSaved
A0A190    CGPetInfo::GetPet
A0B270    CGPetInfo::PetAttackTarget
A0B340    CGPetInfo::PetDismiss
A09DF0    CGPetInfo::UpdateCooldowns
802FC0    CGPetition::Pack
96D510    CGPlayer_C::AcceptLevelGrant
8243F0    CGPlayer_C::AutoEquipCursorItem
824620    CGPlayer_C::AutoEquipItem
811C20    CGPlayer_C::BuyPetition
89BD00    CGPlayer_C::CTMFace
816E80    CGPlayer_C::CanTrackObject
816700    CGPlayer_C::CanUseItem
80A4A0    CGPlayer_C::CancelGiftWrap
816F20    CGPlayer_C::ChangeStandState
81BDB0    CGPlayer_C::CombatModeLeave
8106D0    CGPlayer_C::CompleteQuest
8268F0    CGPlayer_C::Disable
816A50    CGPlayer_C::GetAFKText
80A6E0    CGPlayer_C::GetAutoRangedCombatSpell
813540    CGPlayer_C::GetCoinage
816C30    CGPlayer_C::GetComText
816AE0    CGPlayer_C::GetDNDText
8A8D00    CGPlayer_C::GetDefenseSkillRank
816BD0    CGPlayer_C::GetDevText
813500    CGPlayer_C::GetFarSightGuid
816B50    CGPlayer_C::GetGMText
80A1C0    CGPlayer_C::GetNewContinentID
817480    CGPlayer_C::GetPossessedUnit
8164B0    CGPlayer_C::GetSkillIndexById
9BD3F0    CGPlayer_C::GetSkillMaxRank
813440    CGPlayer_C::GetSkillValue
824D80    CGPlayer_C::GetSoulstone
81AD90    CGPlayer_C::GetVirtualItem
810770    CGPlayer_C::GiveQuestItems
80A3D0    CGPlayer_C::HandleActivateTaxiReply
815830    CGPlayer_C::HandleGuildIDUpdate
809360    CGPlayer_C::HandleRepopRequest
8262D0    CGPlayer_C::Initialize
80A4D0    CGPlayer_C::IsGiftWrapping
887750    CGPlayer_C::IsLooting
8A2580    CGPlayer_C::OnAttackIconPressed
808DD0    CGPlayer_C::OnBuyFailed
808F10    CGPlayer_C::OnBuySucceeded
80A4F0    CGPlayer_C::OnPetitionDecline
80C990    CGPlayer_C::OnQuestGiverStatus
80CD50    CGPlayer_C::OnSellResponse
811EE0    CGPlayer_C::OnSignedResults
8111C0    CGPlayer_C::OnTaxiNodeStatus
80CB30    CGPlayer_C::OnTrainerList
817250    CGPlayer_C::OpenWrappedItem
88D6D0    CGPlayer_C::PlayEmote
8EA050    CGPlayer_C::PlayFoleySound
8E9DD0    CGPlayer_C::PlayUnitSound
826850    CGPlayer_C::PostReenable
8105A0    CGPlayer_C::QueryQuest
810FD0    CGPlayer_C::ReadItemResult
8092C0    CGPlayer_C::ReceiveResurrectRequest
826A80    CGPlayer_C::Reenable
8092F0    CGPlayer_C::SetAutoLoot
815430    CGPlayer_C::ShopFromMerchant
823FC0    CGPlayer_C::SwapItems
80E270    CGPlayer_C::TabardDrawCallback
80D940    CGPlayer_C::TalkToBinder
80DC00    CGPlayer_C::TalkToGuildBanker
A949A0    CGPlayer_C::TalkToMailbox
815680    CGPlayer_C::TalkToSpiritGuide
80DD40    CGPlayer_C::TalkToTabardVendor
80D720    CGPlayer_C::TalkToTrainer
A75AC0    CGPlayer_C::TrainerBuySpell
818CD0    CGPlayer_C::UpdateActiveMoverDisplay
8185C0    CGPlayer_C::etVisibleItem
818840    CGPlayer_C::IsXRayVisionActive
A338E0    CGQuestInfo::CompleteQuest
A32270    CGQuestInfo::ConfirmAcceptQuest
A33950    CGQuestInfo::DeclineQuest
A59EF0    CGQuestInfo::GetQuestInfo
A33AF0    CGQuestInfo::GetQuestReward
A5DCA0    CGQuestInfo::GetQuestStepInfo
A33A90    CGQuestInfo::GiveQuestItems
A337E0    CGQuestInfo::IsCompletable
A33850    CGQuestInfo::QueryQuest
ACECD0    CGQuestLog::AbandonSelectedQuest
A11AC0    CGResearchFrame::CanCastSpell
9BCDB0    CGSpellBook::GetSkinningSpell
9BD3B0    CGSpellBook::MakeKnownSpellModelsLocal
9BCC30    CGSpellBook::UpdateCooldowns
825A70    CGSpellBook::UpdateSelection
A38470    CGTabardCreationFrame::Close
A79680    CGTaxiMap::CloseMap
945770    CGTooltip::GetItemHyperlinkString2
9495B0    CGTooltip::SetFrameStack
A12F80    CGTradeInfo::IsItemBeingTraded
A164A0    CGTradeSkillInfo::GetSubClassIndexFromSkill
9AE0A0    CGTutorial::TriggerTutorial
9DA390    CGUIBindings::GetCommand
9DA470    CGUIBindings::GetCommandAction
9DA6C0    CGUIBindings::IsModifiedClick
A1B8D0    CGUIMacros::GetMacroIndexByID
803D90    CGUnit::CanSwim
9D4250    CGUnitData::GetCharmerOrCreatorGuid
882D20    CGUnit_C::AddSquelchedEffect
8D2590    CGUnit_C::ApplyAlpha
89CFE0    CGUnit_C::CalculateThreat
89F950    CGUnit_C::CanAttackNow
88E810    CGUnit_C::CanAutoInteract
800840    CGUnit_C::CanBeTargetted
901D30    CGUnit_C::CheckLoopSound
881370    CGUnit_C::CheckRepopUponLand
8949A0    CGUnit_C::ClearTrackingTarget
8D3A70    CGUnit_C::CorrectTrajectoryOfPendingMissiles
7DAD90    CGUnit_C::GetAura
7DAD70    CGUnit_C::GetAuraCount
7DADE0    CGUnit_C::GetAuraSpellId
880EF0    CGUnit_C::GetBaseAlpha
888D50    CGUnit_C::GetCameraRelativeTo
8809F0    CGUnit_C::GetCreatureFamily
893790    CGUnit_C::GetDisplayClassName
880D60    CGUnit_C::GetDisplayClassNameFromRecord
7D5A20    CGUnit_C::GetDistanceToPos
88ED50    CGUnit_C::GetMatrix
823530    CGUnit_C::GetObjectName
8DE420    CGUnit_C::GetParryingItem
8849C0    CGUnit_C::GetSelectionHighlightColor
886EF0    CGUnit_C::GetShapeshiftFormId
8811D0    CGUnit_C::GetSkinnableType
829200    CGUnit_C::GetThreatEntry
89D1B0    CGUnit_C::GetThreatEntry_0
8810E0    CGUnit_C::GetTrackingType
6DD010    CGUnit_C::GetUnitF58Field_14_4F03C0
88BE40    CGUnit_C::GetVirtualItem
7D58B0    CGUnit_C::GuidA20_Is_NonZero
89B290    CGUnit_C::HandleNPCFeedback
8A6EA0    CGUnit_C::HandleTrackingFacing
8A6D10    CGUnit_C::HandleTrackingFacing2
89B430    CGUnit_C::HasIgnoreAuraState
8DC9F0    CGUnit_C::HasMovementFlags2_0x1
884990    CGUnit_C::HasTypeFlag_0x400
8DC900    CGUnit_C::HasVehicleTransport
8B05D0    CGUnit_C::Initialize
7D7ED0    CGUnit_C::IsActiveMover
881FC0    CGUnit_C::IsActivePlayer
88E850    CGUnit_C::IsAutoTracking
886F50    CGUnit_C::IsInMelee
887A00    CGUnit_C::IsInMeleeRange
87FA00    CGUnit_C::IsLocalClientControlled
831DB0    CGUnit_C::IsPointInside
8937E0    CGUnit_C::IsSpellKnown
850180    CGUnit_C::IsUpdatingMissileTrajectory
8DCD10    CGUnit_C::IsVehicleCurrentlyUnstoppable
8DC950    CGUnit_C::IsVehiclePreventingTurning
8DCBD0    CGUnit_C::IsVehicleTransitionPreventingAction
9017E0    CGUnit_C::KillCreatureLoopSound
7D7F00    CGUnit_C::NotHasFlag_0x10000000
8868B0    CGUnit_C::OnAscendDescendStopLocal
88B970    CGUnit_C::OnCollideFallLand
88BA20    CGUnit_C::OnCollideFallLandNotify
88B830    CGUnit_C::OnCollideFalling
886890    CGUnit_C::OnMoveStopLocal
8A0C40    CGUnit_C::OnPitchStopLocal
8A08A0    CGUnit_C::OnSetPitchLocal
8A0BC0    CGUnit_C::OnSetRawFacingLocal
880B70    CGUnit_C::OnSpecialMountAnim
8D4DA0    CGUnit_C::OnSpellEffectClear
8868A0    CGUnit_C::OnStrafeStopLocal
891DE0    CGUnit_C::OnSwimChange
88DCA0    CGUnit_C::OnSwimStart
88DD30    CGUnit_C::OnSwimStop
8868C0    CGUnit_C::OnTurnStopLocal
884900    CGUnit_C::OnUnitMoveEvent
8DD3D0    CGUnit_C::OnVehicleCameraPossiblyUnneeded
88D720    CGUnit_C::PlayEmotes
88D740    CGUnit_C::PlayNPCSound
901C60    CGUnit_C::PlaySplashSound
9022A0    CGUnit_C::PlayUnitSound
874610    CGUnit_C::PostShutdown
880C40    CGUnit_C::RegisterScript
8D38A0    CGUnit_C::ReleaseMissiles
901B70    CGUnit_C::SetImpactKitEffect
850280    CGUnit_C::SetMissileTrajectoryTargetingSpell
8D38E0    CGUnit_C::SetPrecastMissileModel
8877A0    CGUnit_C::SetPredictedPower
89BDD0    CGUnit_C::SetTrackingGameObj
89BD70    CGUnit_C::SetTrackingPosition
888510    CGUnit_C::StopDisplayTransition
8501D0    CGUnit_C::StopMissileTrajectoryTargeting
850140    CGUnit_C::StopUpdatingMissileTrajectory
8A1100    CGUnit_C::TrackingStartMove
89BB40    CGUnit_C::TrackingStop
886E30    CGUnit_C::TrackingStopMove
80D5E0    CGUnit_C::UnitCanGossip
897C20    CGUnit_C::UpdateFlightStatus
8E6680    CGUnit_C::UpdateLootAnimKit
823630    CGUnit_C::UpdateObjectNameString
902A20    CGUnit_C::UpdateSoundPosition
88BAE0    CGUnit_C::UpdateSwimmingStatusFlightStyle
884DF0    CGUnit_C::UpdateUnitNameText
939080    CGUnit_C::sub_939080
883360    CGUnit_C::sub_883360
884960    CGUnit_C::sub_884960
884D60    CGUnit_C::sub_884D60
886F10    CGUnit_C::sub_886F10
89C350    CGUnit_C::sub_89C350
8A07F0    CGUnit_C::sub_8A07F0
8A0B20    CGUnit_C::sub_8A0B20
8DCCB0    CGUnit_C::sub_8DCCB0
8DCDD0    CGUnit_C::sub_8DCDD0
8DD4D0    CGUnit_C::sub_8DD4D0
8DD620    CGUnit_C::sub_8DD620
8DDB70    CGUnit_C::sub_8DDB70
8DDD20    CGUnit_C::sub_8DDD20
8DF210    CGUnit_C::sub_8DF210
8870D0    CGUnit_C::CanAutoDismount
8870A0    CGUnit_C::CanAutoStand
886230    CGUnit_C::ChangeStandState
87FC70    CGUnit_C::ForceFacingChange
880CB0    CGUnit_C::GetDisplayTextureName
8D0C20    CGUnit_C::IsValidTargetForXRayVision
88C680    CGUnit_C::UpdatePetReaction
9FE080    CGVideoOptions::RegisterScriptFunctions
96C9E0    CGWorldFrame::CreateFrames
9816D0    CGWorldFrame::GetActiveCamera
988D50    CGWorldFrame::OnFrameRender
983420    CGWorldFrame::PerformDefaultAction
987FB0    CGWorldFrame::RenderWorld
984330    CGWorldFrame::SetPlayerFadeCameraValue
985750    CGWorldFrame::UnitClear
988D80    CGWorldFrame::scalar_deleting_destructor
981A70    CGWorldFrame::sub_981A70
982E10    CGWorldFrame::sub_982E10
988A60    CGWorldFrame::vector_deleting_destructor
C9E990    CGameTime::GameTimeGetDayProgression
C9ED80    CGameTime::GameTimeUpdate
A41EE0    CGameTime::PerformCallbacks
A205E0    CGameUI::Signal_EVENT_BAG_UPDATE_COOLDOWN
6E00A0    CGlueMgr::CCommand_ExportInterfaceFiles
6E13B0    CGlueMgr::DeleteCharacter
6DFAC0    CGlueMgr::DisplayLoginStatus
6E0DF0    CGlueMgr::HandleDisplaySizeChanged
6E5480    CGlueMgr::Initialize
6B0170    CGlueMgr::Paint
6DFD10    CGlueMgr::SetScreen
6E3B70    CGlueMgr::AddChangedOptionWarning
8B1600    CGxDevice::BuildSelectionMatrix
9B13F0    CGxDevice::Caps
4E3210    CGxDevice::CapsAspectRatio
4E5FF0    CGxDevice::Ctor
4E3120    CGxDevice::DeviceOverride
4E1DD0    CGxDevice::LogOpen
40D060    CGxDevice::Push
4EBE70    CGxDeviceD3d::CallVFunc118
4FA9A0    CGxDeviceD3d::CallVFunc49
4F9DD0    CGxDeviceD3d::CallVFunc55
4EE230    CGxDeviceD3d::DeviceCreate
4F35A0    CGxDeviceD3d::DeviceCreate_0
4ED810    CGxDeviceD3d::DeviceSetFormat
4EB590    CGxDeviceD3d::EvictManagedResources
4EBFF0    CGxDeviceD3d::ILoadD3dLib
4F1A90    CGxDeviceOpenGl::DeviceSetFormat
4DFBE0    CGxTexFlags::CGxTexFlags
9226A0    CInputControl::Ctor
91FE00    CInputControl::EnterWorld
912750    CInputControl::sub_912750
920550    CInputControl::sub_920550
4AC500    CLayoutFrame::IsProtected
5521C0    CM2Model::Animate
542AB0    CM2Model::ChangeFrameOfReference
541EF0    CM2Model::IsLoaded
559400    CM2Model::Release
53D5A0    CM2Scene::BeginHitTest
B69B50    CMap::LoadTexture
58EAB0    CMap::SafeLoad
B2AF90    CMapChunk::UnpackAlphaBits
B2A8B0    CMapChunk::UnpackAlphaShadowBits
B16DD0    CMapEntity::QueryInterior
B16F90    CMapEntity::QueryMapObjAreaTable
B17210    CMapEntity::QueryMapObjIDs
AF1500    CMapObj::CreateWmoIgnoreFlags
AF1D40    CMapObj::GetGroup
AF1560    CMapObj::GetGroupFlags
AF2520    CMapObj::Intersect
AF1B40    CMapObj::TestGroupBounds
B16B80    CMapStaticEntity::GetMapObjAndGroup
B1A2D0    CMapStaticEntity::ModelEventCallback
C92B30    CMath::GetBitSetCount
64A8C0    CMath::normalizeangle0to2pi_
C92B50    CMath::sub_C92B50
C92D80    CMath::sub_C92D80
C92EB0    CMath::sub_C92EB0
64A900    CMath::normalizeAngleNegPiToPi_
85A910    CMissile::CMissile
859730    CMissile::DeleteSelf
ACDE90    CModelComplex::CModelComplex
843840    CMovement::AddPlayerMoveEvent
CB5DD0    CMovement::CalcFallStartElevation
CB7C00    CMovement::CreateMovementStatus
CB8430    CMovement::FillFromStatus
CB5E70    CMovement::FillFromStatus_Falling
843590    CMovement::FromClientCreate
CB60D0    CMovement::GetDistanceFallen
83CF80    CMovement::GetGroundNormal
83DEB0    CMovement::GetMoveStartTime
8EE9D0    CMovement::GroundNormal
7D5860    CMovement::HasSpline_IsNotSplineMover
83D400    CMovement::IsFalling
847D50    CMovement::OnKnockback
845FD0    CMovement::OnSetPitch
83D340    CMovement::OnSplineMoveToggleFeatherFall
840490    CMovement::OnSplineMoveToggleHover
83D280    CMovement::OnSplineSetRunSpeed
CB6350    CMovement::SetMovementFlag_0x8000000
8420D0    CMovement::SetTransportAndSend_909
83D950    CMovement::SplineFlags
CB8A60    CMovement::StartFlight
802170    CMovement::UpdateFacing
83D0C0    CMovement::field_D0
802990    CMovement::sub_802990
802BB0    CMovement::sub_802BB0
802E80    CMovement::sub_802E80
802EC0    CMovement::sub_802EC0
7D5880    CMovement::sub_7D5880
83D170    CMovement::sub_83D170
83D5C0    CMovement::sub_83D5C0
83F550    CMovement::sub_83F550
83DCB0    CMovement::sub_83DCB0
83F8B0    CMovement::sub_83F8B0
83FDC0    CMovement::sub_83FDC0
842160    CMovement::sub_842160
848A70    CMovement::sub_848A70
843980    CMovement::sub_843980
843D60    CMovement::sub_843D60
8440C0    CMovement::sub_8440C0
844A30    CMovement::sub_844A30
8491C0    CMovement::sub_8491C0
845F90    CMovement::sub_845F90
CB5CB0    CMovement::sub_CB5CB0
CB62A0    CMovement::sub_CB62A0
CB6310    CMovement::sub_CB6310
CB6C20    CMovement::sub_CB6C20
CB7040    CMovement::sub_CB7040
CB7EC0    CMovement::sub_CB7EC0
CB83C0    CMovement::sub_CB83C0
CB97A0    CMovement::sub_CB97A0
CB9840    CMovement::sub_CB9840
CB99E0    CMovement::sub_CB99E0
CB9D10    CMovement::sub_CB9D10
CBA620    CMovement::sub_CBA620
846650    CMovementGlobals::sub_846650
CB68D0    CMovementGlobalsCloseLogFile
CB7870    CMovementShared::CalcCurrentSpeed
CB64F0    CMovementShared::FeatherFall
CB6510    CMovementShared::Hover
CB5D70    CMovementShared::IsJumpingUp
CB96B0    CMovementShared::Jump
CB64C0    CMovementShared::PostFeatherFall
CBA4F0    CMovementShared::RemoveSpline
CB8AB0    CMovementShared::StartAscensionDescension
842610    CMovementShared::StartFlight
CB8620    CMovementShared::StartMove
CB86F0    CMovementShared::StartStrafe
CB9F80    CMovementShared::TryRoot
CB6360    CMovementShared::UnMarkAwaitingLoad
CB79D0    CMovementShared::UpdateAnchors
7338B0    CMovementStatus::CMovementStatus
8EE680    CMovement_C::CollisionBoxDoesntFit
8EFF70    CMovement_C::GetCurrentHoverHeight
83D450    CMovement_C::GetMoveStatus
8404E0    CMovement_C::HandlePendingActions
843E90    CMovement_C::OnMoveStopLocal
844090    CMovement_C::OnSetFlying
845770    CMovement_C::OnSwimStart
8455B0    CMovement_C::OnSwimStart2
848A90    CMovement_C::OnSwimStartLocal
8456F0    CMovement_C::OnSwimStop2
83E000    CMovement_C::SetCollisionBox
83E9B0    CMovement_C::SetInterpolation
83D990    CMovement_C::UpdateHeartbeatTimer
7F8A40    CNetClient::SetUserNameAndSessionKey
939270    CNetClient::sub_939270
8B8CB0    CObjectEffect::TriggerLoopingEffect
8B8C10    CObjectEffect::TriggerOneShotEffect
8B9870    CObjectEffect::_CObjectEffect
802580    CPassenger::GetPosition
8021C0    CPassenger::GetRawFacing
83EFF0    CPlayerMoveQueue::Enqueue
489CB0    CRenderBatch::QueueCallback
599F60    CRibbonEmitter::ChangeFrameOfReference
46E220    CSRWLock::Enter
4B7A40    CScriptRegion::ProtectedFunctionsAllowed
91CAE0    CSimpleCamera::SetFacing
490450    CSimpleFrame::Hide
492980    CSimpleFrame::OnFrameRender
4904A0    CSimpleFrame::Show
4B3970    CSimpleRegion::SetVertexColor
4A5C80    CSimpleStatusBar::SetMinMaxValues
4B6FC0    CSimpleTop::CSimpleTop
4B4A20    CSimpleTop::SetCursor
410DD0    CStatus::Add
410F80    CStatus::CStatus
8E8720    CUnitDisplayTransition_C::HandleComponentPrep
8E83A0    CUnitDisplayTransition_C::HandleComponentRenderPrep
682ED0    CVar::Destroy
46CC80    CVar::Lookup
46CCA0    CVar::LookupRegistered
46D9A0    CVar::Register
46C170    CVar::Set
46C280    CVar::Set2
967E90    CVarArrayWrapper::UpdateFromVersion
9056B0    CVehicleCamera_C::ComputeSafeCurWorldPos
905B90    CVehicleCamera_C::GetRelativeTo
8CA7E0    CVehiclePassenger_C::OnRequestControlEnd
8C8B00    CVehicle_C::BuildWorldMatrix
8C95C0    CVehicle_C::UpdatePassengerSoundPositions
8C90E0    CVehicle_C::UpdateSeatVacancy
8C9650    CVehicle_C::UpdateWorldMatrix
B20AE0    CWorldMap::SetHitTestDebug2
B28060    CWorldMap::VectorIntersectMapObjDefs
B28610    CWorldMap::VectorIntersectTerrain
909AA0    CZoneSoundManager::Stop
803BE0    CalculateFacingTo
B80960    Call_SARC4ProcessBuffer
598BD0    CameraCreate
598BF0    CameraDuplicate
6E1E50    CancelRealmListQuery
98C980    ChannelCommand
6E85A0    CharSelectRegisterScriptFunctions
A05F90    CharacterCreateRegisterScriptFunctions
9E0C00    CheckEventWorldStateUITimerUpdate
B96C90    Checksum
C98FC0    ClearBattleNetDllImports
887310    ClickToMove::GetInteractDistanceOfAction
4073A0    ClientBeginInitializingArchives
B837B0    ClientConnection:::ClientConnection
B8E150    ClientConnection::AccountLogin
B8DE50    ClientConnection::Cancel
B8E4E0    ClientConnection::CharacterAbortLogout
B8E460    ClientConnection::CharacterSetInGame
B83B90    ClientConnection::ClientConnection
B8DF60    ClientConnection::HandleCantConnect
B820C0    ClientConnection::HandleClientCacheVersion
B8DEB0    ClientConnection::HandleConnect
B8DF20    ClientConnection::HandleDisconnect
B8EDC0    ClientConnection::HandleLogoutComplete
B82A30    ClientConnection::SendPlayerLoginOpcode
407FD0    ClientContinueInitializingArchives
A8B3B0    ClientDB::GetRow
6882A0    ClientDBDisconnect
80EBB0    ClientDestroyGameTime
6CA040    ClientGameTimeTickHandler
402BE0    ClientIdle
874600    ClientInitializeGame_0
CC0C90    ClientLink::CMD_AUTH_LOGON_PROOF
CC0E60    ClientLink::CMD_AUTH_RECONNECT_CHALLENGE
CC0F30    ClientLink::CMD_AUTH_RECONNECT_PROOF
CC0740    ClientLink::CMD_REALM_LIST
CC1100    ClientLink::CMD_XFER_DATA
CC1020    ClientLink::CMD_XFER_INITIATE
402C60    ClientPostClose
B8D050    ClientServices::CanTryAgain
B8E560    ClientServices::CharacterLogout
82DF80    ClientServices::Connect
B8CBB0    ClientServices::Connection
B8CB70    ClientServices::Disconnect
B8D2A0    ClientServices::GetCharacterClass
B8D180    ClientServices::GetErrorToken
B8D010    ClientServices::GetSelectedRealmName
B8D040    ClientServices::GetServerAlertURL
7F8A70    ClientServices::GetSessionKey
B8EEC0    ClientServices::Initialize
B8CBC0    ClientServices::LoginConnection
B8DD60    ClientServices::PollStatus
B8CD40    ClientServices::Send
B8CD20    ClientServices::Send2
B8FE20    ClientServices::SetSelectedRealmInfo
B8D100    ClientServices::GetSelectedRealm
800E40    ClntObjMgrDestroyStd
7FCE40    ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayer
403390    ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObj
7FCE70    ClntObjMgrGetMapID
7FDD60    ClntObjMgrInitializeShared
801D60    ClntObjMgrInitializeStd
7FE210    ClntObjMgrObjectPtr
7FCDE0    ClntObjMgrPop
7FCDB0    ClntObjMgrPush
853580    ClntObjMgrSetMovementGlobals
9426A0    ClntObjMgrUnsetObjMirrorHandler
410410    CmdLineGetBool
410440    CmdLineProcess
BCBFA0    ComSat::Hash32
BC58C0    ComSat::Interface::Create
6CDB90    ComSat::LeaveAllSessions
BC5C30    ComSat::Manager:::Manager
BC56A0    ComSat::Manager:::Manager_0
BC4380    ComSat::Manager::CallbackClear
BC4370    ComSat::Manager::CallbackSet
BC4FC0    ComSat::Manager::DebugSetSequenceDelay
BC4FD0    ComSat::Manager::DebugSetSoundOutputDelay
BC4F70    ComSat::Manager::DeviceError
767480    ComSat::Manager::DoesLocalPlayerHaveHeadset
BC46A0    ComSat::Manager::DoesTalkerHaveHeadset
BC46C0    ComSat::Manager::EnumerateCaptureDevices
BC46B0    ComSat::Manager::EnumerateOutputDevices
BC49E0    ComSat::Manager::IncomingVoiceData
BC4610    ComSat::Manager::IsSessionMuted
BC4580    ComSat::Manager::IsTalkerMuted
BC4DE0    ComSat::Manager::LocalChatDataReady
BC43A0    ComSat::Manager::LocalTalkerChangeCaptureDevice
BC4390    ComSat::Manager::LocalTalkerChangeOutputDevice
BC5100    ComSat::Manager::LocalTalkerCreate
BC43D0    ComSat::Manager::LocalTalkerEnable
BC4420    ComSat::Manager::LocalTalkerEnableVoiceLevelCallback
BC43C0    ComSat::Manager::LocalTalkerGetCurrentCaptureDeviceIndex
BC43B0    ComSat::Manager::LocalTalkerGetCurrentOutputDeviceIndex
BC56F0    ComSat::Manager::LocalTalkerSelectSession
BC4480    ComSat::Manager::LocalTalkerSetRemoteTalkerVolume
BC4560    ComSat::Manager::LocalTalkerSetSessionPriority
BC4450    ComSat::Manager::LocalTalkerSetSessionVolume
BC43E0    ComSat::Manager::LocalTalkerThreshold
BC4F40    ComSat::Manager::LocalTalkerVoiceLevel
BC55B0    ComSat::Manager::Manager
BC45D0    ComSat::Manager::MuteSession
BC45B0    ComSat::Manager::MuteTalker
BC4EE0    ComSat::Manager::RemotePlayerTalkNotifyStart
BC4F10    ComSat::Manager::RemotePlayerTalkNotifyStop
BC4D10    ComSat::Manager::SendVoiceDataToCurrentSession
BC5200    ComSat::Manager::SessionDestroy
BC44D0    ComSat::Manager::SessionGetTalkerByIndex
BC44B0    ComSat::Manager::SessionNumMembers
BC56B0    ComSat::Manager::SessionSetNetworkId
BC4530    ComSat::Manager::SessionSetTalkerPriority
BC4340    ComSat::Manager::Work
BCA090    ComSat::Network::Manager::Manager
BCA0D0    ComSat::Network::Manager::Work
6CDA20    ComSat::OnSessionLeave
BC6770    ComSat::Sound::Manager::LocalTalkerEnable
BC5D20    ComSat::Sound::Manager::LocalTalkerThreshold
BC6630    ComSat::Sound::Manager::Manager
BC5C90    ComSat::Sound::Manager::SetCallback
6CF420    ComSatThread::Init
BCA3F0    ComSat::BitPacker::BitPacker
BCA580    ComSat::BitPacker::Finalize
41E100    ComSat::BitPacker::_BitPacker
BC4A60    ComSat::Manager::PackBitpackedVariableBitrateData
BC4C40    ComSat::Manager::PackStableBitrateData
BCA800    ComSat::Session:;Send
BC5D70    ComSat::Sound::Manager::GetMaxEncodedFrameLength
BC5D60    ComSat::Sound::Manager::GetMinEncodedFrameLength
41A700    ComSat::Sound::Manager::IsLocalPlayerTalking
41B660    ComSat::Sound::Manager::IsRemoteTalkerTalkingInSession
BC5D50    ComSat::Sound::Manager::IsUsingVariableBitrateCodec
6CD100    Comsat::VoicePlateStop
6E3FC0    Console::PrintF
46AC90    ConsoleCommandUnregister
46B1E0    ConsoleCommandWriteHelp
680750    ConsoleDeviceInitialize_0
46A600    ConsolePrintf
685E20    ConsoleScreenDestroy
685CA0    ConsoleScreenInitialize
683750    ConsoleSetHotKey
4108D0    CoordinateSetAspectRatio
4F0390    CreateCGxDeviceD3d
8CCD30    CreateVehiclePassenger
BD7AF0    Crypt::Panama::Iterate
BD7FD0    Crypt::PanamaCypher::ProcessBuffer
940690    CursorResetMode
940530    CursorSetMode
940000    CursorSetResetMode
6BB6B0    DBCache_ArenaTeam
ADD1F0    DBCache_ArenaTeamCache::Destroy
ADD2A0    DBCache_ArenaTeamCache::Destructor
ADD120    DBCache_ArenaTeamCache::InternalDelete
B19A40    DBCache_CGPetition::Destroy
B19AA0    DBCache_CGPetition::Destructor
B19970    DBCache_CGPetition::InternalDelete
6BA6E0    DBCache_Creature
9B7200    DBCache_CreatureStats::Destroy
9B7260    DBCache_CreatureStats::Destructor
9B7060    DBCache_CreatureStats::InternalDelete
6C4470    DBCache_CreatureStats_C::GetRecord
6AA2E0    DBCache_CreatureStats_C::SendSingleQuery
6BB820    DBCache_Dance
6B9BD0    DBCache_DanceCache::Destroy
6BA3F0    DBCache_DanceCache::Destructor
6B9B00    DBCache_DanceCache::InternalDelete
6BA850    DBCache_GameObject
6B82C0    DBCache_GameObjectStats::Destroy
6B9FD0    DBCache_GameObjectStats::Destructor
6B81F0    DBCache_GameObjectStats::InternalDelete
6BACA0    DBCache_Guild
6B89A0    DBCache_Guild::Destroy
6BA0F0    DBCache_Guild::Destructor
6B88D0    DBCache_Guild::InternalDelete
8B5100    DBCache_GuildStats_C::GetRecord2
6BB3D0    DBCache_ItemText
B73830    DBCache_ItemText::Destroy
B73890    DBCache_ItemText::Destructor
B736A0    DBCache_ItemText::InternalDelete
6BAB30    DBCache_Name
6B23B0    DBCache_Name::CancelCallback
6B9060    DBCache_NameCache::Destroy
6BA210    DBCache_NameCache::Destructor
6C4500    DBCache_NameCache::GetRecord
6B8F90    DBCache_NameCache::InternalDelete
6BA9C0    DBCache_Npc
AA21B0    DBCache_NpcText::Destroy
AA24E0    DBCache_NpcText::Destructor
AA2020    DBCache_NpcText::InternalDelete
6BAF80    DBCache_PageText
6B8E20    DBCache_PageText::Destroy
6BA1B0    DBCache_PageText::Destructor
6B8D50    DBCache_PageText::InternalDelete
6B5E30    DBCache_PageText::InternalNew
4F5BF0    DBCache_PageTextCache::InternalDelete
6BB0F0    DBCache_PetName
6B8750    DBCache_PetNameCache::Destroy
6BA090    DBCache_PetNameCache::Destructor
6C4A90    DBCache_PetNameCache::GetRecord
6B8680    DBCache_PetNameCache::InternalDelete
6B4760    DBCache_PetNameCache::Invalidate
6BB260    DBCache_Petition
6BAE10    DBCache_Quest
AE97D0    DBCache_QuestCache::Destroy
AE9830    DBCache_QuestCache::Destructor
AE9700    DBCache_QuestCache::InternalDelete
6BB540    DBCache_Warden
6B9750    DBCache_WardenCachedModule::Destroy
6BA330    DBCache_WardenCachedModule::Destructor
6B9680    DBCache_WardenCachedModule::InternalDelete
803350    DBDanceCache_Unpack
6C4B80    DbDanceCache_GetInfoBlockById
6C44A0    DbGameObjectCache_GetInfoBlockById
8038C0    DbGameObjectCache_Unpack
6C4AC0    DbPetition1Cache_GetInfoBlockById
933480    DeleteInterfaceFiles
A598D0    DisplayQuestFailed
BB6150    DynamicString::Append
BB5F50    DynamicString::DynamicString
BB5F60    DynamicString::Free
BB6040    DynamicString::Resize
403C70    ErrorDisplayFilterCallback
46E210    EventGetCurrentContext
46E310    EventIsButtonDown
46E370    EventIsKeyDown
46E890    EventPostClose
46E450    EventQueuePost
46E900    EventRegister
46E500    EventRegisterEx
46E7C0    EventSetMouseMode
402C10    EventSetTimer
46E670    EventSetTimer_1
865A50    EventUnregister
46E590    EventUnregisterEx
A8BC90    FactionRec::sub_A8BC90
51DDA0    FrameScript::CreateTable
51D650    FrameScript::Equal
472E20    FrameScript::FillScriptMethodTable
51DC60    FrameScript::FindTable
88EBC0    FrameScript::GetLocalizedText
51DC30    FrameScript::GetTable
474520    FrameScript::GetVariable
565C80    FrameScript::InvalidPtrCheck
51D560    FrameScript::IsCFunction
51D970    FrameScript::PushInteger
51DC00    FrameScript::PushThread
51DBD0    FrameScript::PushUserData
51D600    FrameScript::RawEqual
4016C0    FrameScript::Reload
51D2C0    FrameScript::Remove
4744A0    FrameScript::UnregisterFunction
51D7F0    FrameScript::objlen
51DBA0    FrameScript::pushboolean
51DFB0    FrameScript::setfield
5252E0    FrameScript::sub_5252E0
525500    FrameScript::sub_525500
526520    FrameScript::sub_526520
52D470    FrameScript::sub_52D470
51D890    FrameScript::tothread
51D8B0    FrameScript::touserdata
4755A0    FrameScript_ExecuteBuffer
4782B0    FrameScript_Flush
474150    FrameScript_GetContext
4742A0    FrameScript_GetCurrentFunction
474180    FrameScript_GetCurrentObject
4740A0    FrameScript_GetPluralIndex
476560    FrameScript_Initialize
4760C0    FrameScript_Object::RegisterScriptObject
474460    FrameScript_RegisterFunction
4789B0    FrameScript_SignalEvent
477B40    FrameScript_UnregisterScriptEvent
46EB30    FrameTime::GetCurTimeMs
C31190    FrameXML_CheckSignature
AF3920    FrameXML_FreeHashNodes
4796E0    FrameXML_GetDebugLevel
4796D0    FrameXML_SetDebugLevel
B921F0    FriendList::Destroy
B90530    FriendList::Destructor
B90480    FriendList::FriendList
B959E0    FriendList::Initialize
B924B0    FriendList::RemoveFriend
B92530    FriendList::SetNotes
8BEA30    GUIDToString
40A1F0    GameClientCommands::Install
409820    GameClientCommands::Uninstall
933730    GetAddonsCount
806850    GetArenaGUID
9E66A0    GetArenaPetGUID
A205F0    GetBagAtIndex
8DB090    GetBagItem
A1FAA0    GetBossGUID
98BB00    GetChannelByName
988F20    GetChatMessage
8810F0    GetClickToMoveStruct
967470    GetComboPointsForGuid
AAA9E0    GetCommentatorGUID
66BFC0    GetComputerName
922A90    GetCurrentQuestGiverGUID
B996B2    GetDebugString
6DC6E0    GetGameTableValue
66C270    GetGlobalMemoryStatus
8EE390    GetGroundNormal
80A620    GetGuildGuid
B7ED90    GetInstallLocation
87AE90    GetItemIDByName
8DB460    GetItemTypeCountCallback
7FDF20    GetObjectPtr
96B9C0    GetPartyPetGUID
8C1690    GetPendingCombatLogData
7D7F90    GetPendingSpellCast
A0A360    GetPetComboPoints
7D71E0    GetPowerNameByIndex
8093C0    GetProficiency
6C4A30    GetQuestCacheRow
A59D00    GetQuestItemRewards
945830    GetQuestLink
A59B70    GetQuestSortId
A5CD00    GetQuestTag
A5F0E0    GetQuestTitle
A5CCB0    GetQuestTitleText
87F9A0    GetRaidMemberGUID
99EA30    GetRaidTargetIndexFromGuid
6EBCB0    GetRealmPopulation
B90020    GetReamInfo
B90800    GetSocialInfoByGuid
7D65A0    GetSpellFailedEventString
9C21D0    GetSpellIdByName
9895D0    GetTimeString
66BEE0    GetTimeString_0
474160    GetTotalLuaMemory
466E80    GetTrackerForLocale
9678D0    GetUIErrorTokenById
926B00    GetUnitByKeyword
927D40    GetUnitFromName
66BF50    GetUserName
91ED90    GetVehicleUnitPtr
9E0F60    GetWorldState
6E7270    GlueScriptEventsRegisterFunctions
CBCFE0    GruntLogin:::GruntLogin
CBC750    GruntLogin::CantConnect
CBC4B0    GruntLogin::CommitMatrix
CBC710    GruntLogin::Connected
CBC790    GruntLogin::Disconnected
CBCE20    GruntLogin::EnterMatrix
CBCD50    GruntLogin::EnterPIN
CBCEE0    GruntLogin::EnterToken
CBC380    GruntLogin::FileAccept
CBC420    GruntLogin::FileComplete
CBC6D0    GruntLogin::GetKeyMap
CBC550    GruntLogin::GetMatrixCoordinates
CBC4F0    GruntLogin::GetMatrixInfo
CBC2F0    GruntLogin::GetMatrixProof
CBC2C0    GruntLogin::GetPinInfo
CBC460    GruntLogin::GetRealmList
CBC330    GruntLogin::GetTokenInfo
CBC6C0    GruntLogin::GetVersionChallenge
CBC7E0    GruntLogin::GetVersionProof
CBC630    GruntLogin::GruntLogin
CBC5E0    GruntLogin::Init
CBC6E0    GruntLogin::Logoff
CBCC50    GruntLogin::Logon
CBC3A0    GruntLogin::NextSecurityState
CBCAC0    GruntLogin::ProveVersion
CBC430    GruntLogin::Reconnect
CBD010    GruntLogin::ReconnectResult
6F3740    GruntLogin::ReportState
CBC470    GruntLogin::RevertMatrix
CBC270    GruntLogin::SetPinInfo
CBC310    GruntLogin::SetTokenInfo
CBCCB0    GruntLogin::Wait
CC3DC0    Grunt::ClientLink::ClientLink
CBFBB0    Grunt::ClientLink::Disconnect
CC2590    Grunt::ClientLink::GetRealmList
CC1330    Grunt::ClientLink::PackLogon
817710    GuildCharterTurnInCallback
4DFB20    GxDevWindow
4E13E0    GxDevice::GetCaps
4D2120    GxuFontCreateFont
4D2280    GxuFontDestroyString
410870    HandleClose2
410890    HandleCreate
A2C700    HasPetSpell
4FD090    HasWGLExtension
471960    IEvtQueueCheckSyncKeyState
471930    IEvtQueueCheckSyncMouseState
A05C90    ILVLCompareFunc
58E3A0    ILayerPaint
58E600    IStockInitialize
A74E70    InitArenaInfo
A891A0    InitEquipmentManager
847C40    InitMovementGlobals
A8E480    InitReputationInfo
CB4A60    InitSomePacket
922720    InputControlInitialize
5630B0    InputEvent
4A26A0    IsDistBetweenEnoughToFall
A27520    IsStackableAucItem
A7BA70    IsTicketTextValid
9C4500    IsValidSpell
C9B4E0    ItemRecSparse_C::GetNonSparse
C9A830    LoadBNetDLLAndGetExports
C9ACF0    LoadBNetDll
C9ADC0    LoadBattleNetLib
B85A50    LoadWardenModule
40EDD0    LoadingScreenAsyncCallback
40CE20    LoadingScreenDisable
40EE20    LoadingScreenWorldCallback
402DE0    LogObjectInfo
402D30    LogRealmInfo
B7E310    Login:::Login
B7E2F0    Login::FileData
B7E2D0    Login::GetCdKeys
B7E3E0    Login::GetFileStatus
B7E3A0    Login::IsLoggedOn
B7E390    Login::IsReconnect
B7E2C0    Login::OnlineIdle
B7ED30    Login::RealmListResult
B7E530    LoginBase::Ctor
B7E8A0    LoginResponse::HandleRealmData
6E3C10    LoginResponse::HandleRealmData_Fake
84A2C0    LootRoll::Won
562230    M2Cache
559F70    M2Cache::sub_559F70
53D310    M2LoadModel::sub_53D310
542A30    M2Model::sub_542A30
543E30    M2Model::sub_543E30
667690    MD5Final
666EE0    MD5Init
6675E0    MD5Update
A95FE0    MailBoxClose
ABD0E0    MathState::HandleOps_9_20
8535A0    MovementAddToTransport
853D20    MovementAddTransport
848D60    MovementDestroy
853590    MovementGetGlobals
83CF50    MovementGetLastUpdateTime
853900    MovementGetTransportFacing
8537A0    MovementGetTransportMtxX
83D320    MovementGlobalsGetField_12C
83CF30    MovementGlobalsSetField_130
403530    MovementInit
853D40    MovementRemoveTransport
4109F0    NDCToDDCHeight
7FBBF0    NetClient:::NetClient
B82030    NetClient::CantConnect
B81FB0    NetClient::Connected
7FAE00    NetClient::DelayedDelete
B81FF0    NetClient::Disconnected
7F8DF0    NetClient::GetNetStats
7F9270    NetClient::HandleData
7F9350    NetClient::HandleDisconnect
CAC190    NetClient::JAMClientConnectionDispatch
7FA3A0    NetClient::KillConnection
7F8A80    NetClient::ProcessMessage
7FB050    NetClient::Send
7F99D0    NetClient::SendDisconnectReason
7F97C0    NetClient::SendOnConnection
7FB110    NetClient::WCCantConnect
7F8C30    NetClient::WCConnected
7FA960    NetClient::WCDisconnected
7FBF10    NetEventQueue::AddEvent
7FC8A0    ObjectAlloc
7FCBC0    ObjectAllocAddHeap
7FC650    ObjectFree
684CF0    OnChar
683790    OnKeyUp
A20900    OpenBag
418A40    OsCloseFile
418DF0    OsCreateDirectory
418DC0    OsDeleteFile
418A70    OsDirectoryExists
418A50    OsFileExists
419150    OsFileList
418A90    OsFileRead
5698D0    OsGetAsyncClocksPerSecond
569AC0    OsGetAsyncTimeClocks
569AB0    OsGetAsyncTimeMs
5698C0    OsGetAsyncTimeMsThreadSafe
665A80    OsGetCurrentModuleHandle
5660E0    OsGetProcessorCount
5660C0    OsGetProcessorFeatures
C76AA0    OsGetTimeZone
418D40    OsMoveFile
56C760    OsNetAddrToStr
56BA10    OsPollJoysticks
418E60    OsRemoveDirectoryRecurse
C772A0    OsSecureRandom
565510    OsSleep
56C280    OsTlsGetValue
56C290    OsTlsSetValue
C770E0    OsURLDownload
418AD0    OsWriteFile
991580    PH_CHAT_SERVER_RECONNECTED
A3EFA0    PH_COMBATLOG_GUILD_XPGAIN
977D60    PH_ERR_QUEST_REWARD_MONEY_S
A4BF50    PH_EVENT_CALENDAR_UPDATE_PENDING_INVITES
A45470    PH_EVENT_GUILD_NEWS_UPDATE
A3D010    PH_EVENT_GUILD_RANKS_UPDATE
809610    PH_EVENT_GUILD_RECIPE_KNOWN_BY_MEMBERS
A3F030    PH_EVENT_GUILD_ROSTER_UPDATE
816090    PH_EVENT_GUILD_TRADESKILL_UPDATE
9E6C40    PH_EVENT_PVP_TYPES_ENABLED
A99880    PH_EVENT_RECEIVED_ACHIEVEMENT_MEMBER_LIST
819490    PH_GROUP_PETITION
81EA40    PH_GROUP_QUESTS
815D70    PH_GROUP_READ_ITEM
813DB0    PH_GROUP_VENDOR
8C5840    PH_MSG_AUCTION_HELLO
A05B20    PH_MSG_INSPECT_ARENA_TEAMS
A94250    PH_MSG_QUERY_NEXT_MAIL_TIME
8144A0    PH_MSG_SAVE_GUILD_EMBLEM
8078D0    PH_MSG_TABARDVENDOR_ACTIVATE
8823E0    PH_SMSG_AI_REACTION
807F90    PH_SMSG_ARENA_ERROR
9E6B40    PH_SMSG_ARENA_OPPONENT_UPDATE
807D00    PH_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_COMMAND_RESULT
80BE90    PH_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_EVENT
807C90    PH_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_INVITE
686870    PH_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_QUERY_RESPONSE
A739F0    PH_SMSG_ARENA_TEAM_STATS
AB9F80    PH_SMSG_AUCTION_BIDDER_NOTIFICATION
ABA670    PH_SMSG_AUCTION_REMOVED_NOTIFICATION
808220    PH_SMSG_AVAILABLE_VOICE_CHANNEL
AD1220    PH_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_STATE_CHANGE
9EB870    PH_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_STATUS
9EAD20    PH_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_STATUS_3
9EAFC0    PH_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_STATUS_4
994860    PH_SMSG_CHANNEL_LIST
989150    PH_SMSG_CHANNEL_MEMBER_COUNT
882320    PH_SMSG_COMPRESSED_MOVES
B95740    PH_SMSG_CONTACT_LIST
6867E0    PH_SMSG_CREATURE_QUERY_RESPONSE
8229E0    PH_SMSG_CROSSED_INEBRIATION_THRESHOLD
687160    PH_SMSG_DANCE_QUERY_RESPONSE
AAF6E0    PH_SMSG_DUEL_COMPLETE
AAF6A0    PH_SMSG_DUEL_COUNTDOWN
AAF900    PH_SMSG_DUEL_REQUESTED
AAF770    PH_SMSG_DUEL_WINNER
814160    PH_SMSG_ECHO_PARTY_SQUELCH
990590    PH_SMSG_EXPECTED_SPAM_RECORDS
8822C0    PH_SMSG_FLIGHT_SPLINE_SYNC
B956F0    PH_SMSG_FRIEND_STATUS
99E260    PH_SMSG_GM_MESSAGECHAT
A396D0    PH_SMSG_GOSSIP_COMPLETE
A3A800    PH_SMSG_GOSSIP_MESSAGE
A39700    PH_SMSG_GOSSIP_POI
807180    PH_SMSG_GROUP_CANCEL
807C20    PH_SMSG_GUILD_COMMAND_RESULT_1
807C40    PH_SMSG_GUILD_COMMAND_RESULT_2
807860    PH_SMSG_GUILD_DECLINE
686E20    PH_SMSG_GUILD_QUERY_RESPONSE
A8E360    PH_SMSG_INITIALIZE_FACTIONS
ABC450    PH_SMSG_INSTANCE_SAVE_CREATED
687130    PH_SMSG_INVALIDATE_DANCE
687010    PH_SMSG_ITEM_TEXT_QUERY_RESPONSE
A7A7F0    PH_SMSG_LEARNED_DANCE_MOVES
99B680    PH_SMSG_LOG_XPGAIN
ADF2B0    PH_SMSG_MINIGAME_SETUP
890510    PH_SMSG_MOUNTSPECIAL_ANIM
87FA30    PH_SMSG_MULTIPLE_PACKETS
401180    PH_SMSG_NOTIFICATION
686710    PH_SMSG_NPC_TEXT_UPDATE
A38500    PH_SMSG_OFFER_PETITION_ERROR
686800    PH_SMSG_PETITION_QUERY_RESPONSE
882460    PH_SMSG_PET_ACTION_SOUND
A0A410    PH_SMSG_PET_MODE
686E80    PH_SMSG_PET_NAME_QUERY_RESPONSE
A0A480    PH_SMSG_PET_UPDATE_COMBO_POINTS
401290    PH_SMSG_PLAYED_TIME
9778A0    PH_SMSG_PLAYER_DIFFICULTY_CHANGE
809430    PH_SMSG_PLAYER_SKINNED
882640    PH_SMSG_PLAYER_VEHICLE_DATA
A7ABD0    PH_SMSG_PLAY_DANCE
8083B0    PH_SMSG_PLAY_TIME_WARNING
8070E0    PH_SMSG_QUEST_CONFIRM_ACCEPT
807140    PH_SMSG_QUEST_POI_QUERY_RESPONSE
806CE0    PH_SMSG_QUEST_PUSH_RESULT
806ED0    PH_SMSG_RAID_GROUP_ERROR
99BA80    PH_SMSG_RAID_INSTANCE_MESSAGE
80FFD0    PH_SMSG_RAID_SUMMON_FAILED
A96060    PH_SMSG_RECEIVED_MAIL
B905B0    PH_SMSG_RWHOIS
999D30    PH_SMSG_SERVER_FIRST_ACHIEVEMENT
A8B720    PH_SMSG_SET_FACTION_ATWAR
A8E3E0    PH_SMSG_SET_FACTION_VISIBLE_and_some_new_opcode
A8C750    PH_SMSG_SET_FORCED_REACTIONS
8093E0    PH_SMSG_SET_PROFICIENCY
80F360    PH_SMSG_SPELLLOGEXECUTE
99E240    PH_SMSG_SPELLLOGMISS
A129C0    PH_SMSG_STABLE_RESULT
889900    PH_SMSG_STANDSTATE_UPDATE
A7A840    PH_SMSG_STOP_DANCE
80BAB0    PH_SMSG_SUMMON_REQUEST
AB7490    PH_SMSG_TALENT_UPDATE
992F10    PH_SMSG_TEXT_EMOTE
8AABC0    PH_SMSG_THREAT_REMOVE
8B0560    PH_SMSG_THREAT_UPDATE
989590    PH_SMSG_UPDATE_INSTANCE_OWNERSHIP
98EE80    PH_SMSG_VOICE_CHAT_STATUS
80C030    PH_SMSG_VOICE_PARENTAL_CONTROLS
8082F0    PH_SMSG_VOICE_SESSION_LEAVE
808010    PH_SMSG_VOICE_SESSION_ROSTER_UPDATE
808350    PH_SMSG_VOICE_SET_TALKER_MUTED
B90570    PH_SMSG_WHOIS
A12610    PH_STABLE_UNK_PACKET_1
A126D0    PH_STABLE_UNK_PACKET_2
7F9FA0    PH_sub_7F9FA0
705200    PacketFree_CMSG_RECONNECT_PROOF
704E90    PacketFree_CMSG_TRADE_CANCEL
704C30    PacketInit_CMSG_RECONNECT_PROOF
704EB0    PacketInit_CMSG_TRADE_CANCEL
CAF0F0    PacketInit_CancelGuildMembershipRequest
705CB0    PacketInit_RAW_0x1001
801560    PartialUpdateFromFullUpdate
7D7F20    PendingSpellCast::sub_7D7F20
CB52E0    PendingSpellCastData::FillTargetData
7E0690    PendingSpellCastData::sub_7E0690
CB4FD0    PendingSpellCastData::sub_CB4FD0
A12050    PetStablesClose
A7ADB0    PlayDance
704C80    PlayerClientPortGraveyard::PlayerClientPortGraveyard
7051B0    PlayerClientPortGraveyard::_PlayerClientPortGraveyard
903E00    PlayerClientShutdown
6D2A10    PlayerNameInitialize
6D1CF0    PlayerNameShutdown
6D1070    PlayerNameTriggerColorUpdate
6D10B0    PlayerNameTriggerNameRegenerate
705290    PlayerRequestCategoryCooldowns:::PlayerRequestCategoryCooldowns
704C70    PlayerRequestCategoryCooldowns::PlayerRequestCategoryCooldowns
7058F0    PlayerUsedFollow:::PlayerUsedFollow
704B90    PlayerUsedFollow::PlayerUsedFollow
401450    PrintFilterMask
C8F560    Process
63CF90    ProcessSoundKitObjectDeleteList
411040    PropGet
411030    PropGetSelectedContext
402870    PtFuncCompare
670540    RSA::DecryptData
B82740    RealmConnection::HandleAuthChallenge
B82CB0    RealmConnection::PollNet
B822C0    RealmConnection::SetSelectedRealm
6EBBC0    RealmListRegisterScriptFunctions
685B30    RegisterHandlers_1
93B470    RegisterSharedScriptFunctions
C30440    RegisterSimpleFrameScriptMethods
CC14C0    ReleaseSomePacket
A59CA0    RemoveQuestPointDisplay
41C960    Return_False
72DB10    Return_True
8B5110    Returns_False2
9B5C40    Returns_True
C930A0    SARC4ProcessBuffer
66F4E0    SBig::FromArray
6704A0    SBig::ModPow
66FA80    SBig::New
66FAC0    SBig::ToArray
6641F0    SCmdGetBool
664210    SCmdProcess
664320    SCmdProcessCommandLine
6662E0    SCritSect::Enter
6662F0    SCritSect::Leave
6662C0    SCritSect::SCritSect
6C4C50    SDBItemSubclassInitialize
C9D720    SDBWMOAreaTableLookup
638250    SE3::CleanUpFMODGameSystem
6435A0    SE3::EmitterManagerHeartbeat
63E470    SE3::EmitterManagerInit
63C480    SE3::FadeInNow
638280    SE3::InitGameSystemForSilence
646590    SE3::Log_Init
646790    SE3::Log_Write
643E90    SE3::PlaySoundFile
643F50    SE3::PlaySoundKit2
643C40    SE3::ProcessCombinableSounds
63B1B0    SE3::Set3DPosition
63B6F0    SE3::SetDeviceChangeCallback
A240F0    SE3SoundKitProperties::ResetToDefaults
662E70    SErrDestroy
662C10    SErrDisplayAppFatal
662BF0    SErrDisplayAppFatalCustom
661870    SErrGetErrorStr
6610C0    SErrGetLastError
660E80    SErrInitialize
661160    SErrSetLastError
661180    SErrSetLogCallback
6668F0    SEvent::SEvent
4168B0    SFile::Close
415AA0    SFile::GetErrorDetails
4151A0    SFile::GetFileSize
415A60    SFile::IsStreamingMode
418840    SFile::Load
418960    SFile::Open
416540    SFile::Read
417BF0    SFile::RebuildHash
415560    SFile::SetFilePointer
415680    SFile::Unload
45B390    SFile::AuthenticateArchiveEx
414F40    SFile::CloseArchive
C8FBA0    SHA1::Finish
C8F1D0    SHA1::Init
66E2C0    SHA1::Prepare
C8FAC0    SHA1::Process2
C8F210    SHA1::Update
66E3B0    SHA1Broken::Final
66E300    SHA1Broken::Update
66DD70    SHA1Broken::UpdateInternal
90B6C0    SI3::Init
90B380    SI3::OnFocusChanged
90A120    SI3::OverrideZoneSounds
90D640    SI3::PlayHitSound
907BF0    SI3::PlayItemSound
90D460    SI3::PlayMissedSound
90D4F0    SI3::PlayParrySound
907B50    SI3::PlayUISound
90D1D0    SI3::PlayWeaponSwooshSound
90DFA0    SI3::RegisterCVars
90CAA0    SI3::RegisterScriptFunctions
908520    SI3::SetWeatherKitID
907FE0    SI3::UpdateTaxiSounds
90A050    SI3::FreeZoneIntros
908560    SI3::SetPlayerInside
90A5C0    SI3::ShutDownAmbienceFlavor
90B060    SI3::ShutdownZoneSoundsHandler
909CD0    SI3::StopAllMusic
908C70    SI3::StopZoneAmbience
669620    SLogClose
669AE0    SLogCreate
669BD0    SLogDestroy
669EC0    SLogWrite
5AA210    SMemAlignedAlloc
853D90    SMemAlloc
65EA50    SMemFree
477810    SMemFree2
430140    SMemFree3
407BC0    SMemFree4
666460    SMutex::Release
CC3FD0    SRP6_Client::BeginAuthentication
666560    SRWLock::IAllocEvent
666610    SRWLock::IFreeEvent
6651C0    SRegLoadString
6652D0    SRegLoadValue
665380    SRegSaveString
6705E0    SServerInitialize
6657C0    SSignatureVerifyStream_Begin
665820    SSignatureVerifyStream_Finish
665700    SSignatureVerifyStream_GetSignatureLength
C5FE40    SStrCmpN
65FFE0    SStrDupA
6605F0    SStrHashHT
660AD0    SStrInitialize
6C49D0    SStrPrintf
6609F0    SStrStrUTF8I
660140    SStrToInt
6601D0    SStrToUnsigned
6C4A00    SStrVPrintf
6632A0    SUniConvertUTF8to16
58E5C0    ScrnGetStockFont
58E5E0    ScrnGetStockFontHeight
58E520    ScrnInitialize
58E3B0    ScrnLayerCreate
58D9F0    ScrnScreenshot
56F260    SecureRandom::GetHash
64A780    SecureRandom::Seed
98BBF0    SendChatMessage
402EC0    SendErrorLog
A7C350    SendGMTicketUpdateText
CB58A0    SendGuildBankQueryTabOpcode
840AF0    SendMovementUpdate
810800    SendQuestGiverChooseReward
8168F0    SendQuestGiverStatusMultipleQuery
80EA40    SendSellItemOpcode
9E04B0    SendWorldStateUITimerUpdate
A0E100    Send_CMSG_REQUEST_PET_INFO
810A40    Send_CMSG_TAXINODE_STATUS_QUERY
B7D550    ServerConnection::Connect
B7D510    ServerConnection::ConnectTo
B7C500    ServerConnection::sub_B7C500
CC1840    ServerLink::CMD_GRUNT_AUTH_CHALLENGE
CC0000    ServerLink::CMD_GRUNT_AUTH_VERIFY
CC1A20    ServerLink::CMD_GRUNT_CONN_PING
CC00E0    ServerLink::CMD_GRUNT_CONN_PONG
CBFE70    ServerLink::CMD_GRUNT_KICK
CBFF20    ServerLink::CMD_GRUNT_PCWARNING
B8EA50    SetAccountName
C98FB0    SetBattleNetDllImports
686A10    SetClientCacheVersion
A39390    SetGossipObjectGUID
A460C0    SetGuildBankGuid
90CF70    SndInterfaceSetGlueMusic
56A040    SockAddr::FromString
56A0C0    SockAddr::Normalize
56A370    SockAddrPrinter::SockAddrPrinter
CB51D0    SpellPutCastTargets
7DB9C0    SpellRec::GetModifiedStatValue
7D75A0    SpellRec::HasAura
7DF2B0    SpellRec::IsModifiedStat
7D5B70    SpellRec::sub_7D5B70
7E76C0    Spell_C::GetItemCooldown
80AA90    Spell_C::GetSpellRange
7EE020    Spell_C_CastSpell
7E18A0    Spell_C_ClearCooldowns
7D72A0    Spell_C_EncodeSequenceIntoMissileTrajectory
7D7130    Spell_C_GetAutoRepeatingSpell
7D7280    Spell_C_GetDelayedMissileTrajectoryCast
7E7690    Spell_C_GetSpellCooldown
7D6AD0    Spell_C_IsTargeting
7EE420    Spell_C_SendDelayedMissileTrajectoryCast
7D7140    Spell_C_SetAutoRangedCombatSpell
7E8570    Spell_C_StopTargeting
65F910    StormRtlDestroy
4194E0    Streaming::IsDataReady
419500    Streaming::IsDisabled
4194F0    Streaming::IsManifestReady
483A40    StringToBOOL
58E7A0    SysMsgAdd
6DF5C0    SysMsgPrintf
44F370    System_Mopaq::DeltaData::AdjustHandleBlockEntry
43E370    System_Mopaq::IOStackManager
450030    System_Mopaq::MD5VerifyData::ValidateRead
450240    System_Mopaq::MopaqReadHandler::ReadData
458600    System_Mopaq::ReadAndInitializeMetadata
450440    System_Mopaq::SectorReadHandler::InitializeChecksumTable
450700    System_Mopaq::SectorReadHandler::ProcessSectors
450850    System_Mopaq::SectorReadHandler::ReadAndDecompressData
450B90    System_Mopaq::SectorReadHandler::ReadData
4505F0    System_Mopaq::SectorReadHandler::ValidateSectorTable
6BE210    TSHashTable_DBCache_CreatureStats_C::InternalNewNode
978E20    TargetNearest
597470    TextBlockCreate
597340    TextBlockGetFontPtr
592260    TextureLoadImage
5903A0    TextureRelease
A13110    Trade_C::CancelTrade
8C1740    UnitCombatLogInvalidateName
8C91F0    UnitF54::GetVehicleSeatCount
8C8480    UnitF54::sub_8C8480
8C92C0    UnitF54::sub_8C92C0
8C93F0    UnitF54::sub_8C93F0
8C97A0    UnitF54::sub_8C97A0
8CA070    UnitF58::RemoveFlags_0x8
8CA640    UnitF58::sub_8CA640
8CA830    UnitF58::sub_8CA830
8CA880    UnitF58::sub_8CA880
8CAF60    UnitF58::sub_8CAF60
8CCA20    UnitF58::sub_8CCA20
685C10    UnregisterHandlers_1
A3B100    UpdateGuildRoster
9673F0    UpdateInstanceOwnershipPacket
701C80    UserClientConnectToFailed:::UserClientConnectToFailed
6FCC40    UserClientConnectToFailed::UserClientConnectToFailed
701450    UserClientLoadingScreenNotify:::UserClientLoadingScreenNotify
6FCA30    UserClientLoadingScreenNotify::UserClientLoadingScreenNotify
6FB480    UserRouterClientLogDisconnect:::UserRouterClientLogDisconnect
6FB590    UserRouterClientLogDisconnect::UserRouterClientLogDisconnect
6D85B0    ValidateGuildName
91E8D0    VehicleAimGetNormPower
8CA1B0    VehiclePassenger::sub_8CA1B0
8DC4F0    VisibleItem_C::GetItemClass
8DC590    VisibleItem_C::GetItemInvType
8DC680    VisibleItem_C::GetItemMaterial
8DC700    VisibleItem_C::GetItemSheatheType
8DC780    VisibleItem_C::GetItemSoundOverrideSubclassid
8DC540    VisibleItem_C::GetItemSubClass
8DC610    VisibleItem_C::GetDisplayID
6CF120    VoiceSessionSetTalkerMuted
B7C2E0    WDataStore::AllocBuffer
B7EED0    WDataStore::GetHeaderSpace
6E7360    WDataStore::InternalFetchWrite
B7F000    WDataStore::InternalInitialize
B85D70    Warden::LoadModule
6C96E0    Warden::ModuleCache
6C99B0    Warden::ShutdownAndUnload
6C9620    Warden::StateLoad
B85D30    Warden::UnloadModule
6C9440    WardenCached::LoadKey
6C9690    WardenCachedModule::Copy
6C94D0    WardenCachedModule::LoadFromCDataStore
6C9960    WardenClient_Process
C71250    WardenZlibDecompress
6D0730    WeaponTrailsShutdown
4E9D60    WindowProc
8B26F0    WoWClientDB::FromOtherDB
467580    WoWReport::SetConverted
4673F0    WoWReport::SetInitialDownloadData
AEC210    World::ClearLastCollisionGUID
AEFC80    World::GetFacets
AEB7F0    World::QueryGroundType
AEB6C0    World::QueryMapObjIDs
AEB650    World::QueryMapObjSubzoneName
AEB630    World::QueryMapObjZoneName
AEB5E0    World::QueryObjectInside
AEB770    World::QueryObjectLiquid
AEC220    World::SetLastCollisionGUID
6D4490    WorldTextInitialize
6D2F70    WorldTextShutdown
6A89E0    WowClientDB2_Base::GetTableByHash
6A8BA0    WowClientDB2_Base::RestoreHotfix
7E08E0    WowClientDB::GetRow
6C8940    WowClientDB::Initialize
6C8970    WowClientDB_Base::Free
4076E0    WowClientDestroy
B7D5F0    WowConnection::InitOsNet
B80CC0    WowConnection::SetEncryptionKey
B7BA60    WowConnection::Disconnect
765C50    WowConnection::SendRaw
40F550    WowSysMessageOutput::Initialize
40F360    WowSysMessageOutput::Paint
C9DAB0    WowTime::AddDays
C9DB90    WowTime::GetHourAndMinutes
C9DBB0    WowTime::SetHourAndMinutes
C9E3A0    WowTime::WowEncodeTime
C9E6D0    WowTime::WowGetTimeString
564D40    WowWndProc
933AF0    WriteAddOns
C98F40    bnetvfunc2
C98F50    bnetvfunc3
B9F90A    fmodf
4E9CA0    j_CDataStore_alloc
9A0960    j_CGBarberShop::DisableBarberShop
83AC40    j_CGGameObject_C::OnRightClick
A384F0    j_CGTabardCreationFrame::Close
4DFFF0    j_CGxDevice::LogOpen
A81A60    j_GetHomebindAreaId
58E500    j_ILayerPaint
B99288    j_atol
51D000    luaA_indexAcceptable
51D090    luaA_pushobject
52BD90    luaC_linkupval
525580    luaD_growstack
526400    luaD_pcall
5253B0    luaD_rawrunprotected
52D1C0    luaF_close
52D3E0    luaF_getlocalname
5203F0    luaG_concaterror
520100    luaG_runerror
52C640    luaH_getnum
52C580    luaH_new
52C840    luaH_setnum
51EF50    luaL_loadbuffer
51EDB0    luaL_ref
51F520    luaL_register
520640    luaM_initPool
520830    luaM_reallocPool
52D520    luaM_realloc_
52D500    luaM_toobig
51CEB0    luaO_chunkid
526700    luaS_newlstr
52BEA0    luaT_gettmbyobj
526870    luaV_tonumber
5268C0    luaV_tostring
52D4A0    luaZ_openspace
51E2A0    lua_call
51D0F0    lua_checkstack
51E600    lua_concat
51E5A0    lua_error
51E3C0    lua_gc
51EAA0    lua_getfield
520290    lua_getinfo
51F680    lua_getlocal
51F590    lua_getstack
51D240    lua_gettop
51D330    lua_insert
51D590    lua_isnumber
51D5D0    lua_isstring
51E370    lua_load
5250E0    lua_newstate
51E300    lua_pcall
51DAE0    lua_pushcclosure
51DAB0    lua_pushfstring
51D9A0    lua_pushlstring
51D920    lua_pushnil
51D940    lua_pushnumber
51D4C0    lua_pushvalue
51DA80    lua_pushvfstring
51DD30    lua_rawgeti
51E020    lua_rawset
51D3E0    lua_replace
51D260    lua_settop
51D750    lua_toboolean
51D6E0    lua_tointeger
51D780    lua_tolstring
51D6A0    lua_tonumber
51D860    lua_touserdata
51D520    lua_type
524DD0    luaopen_base
520CB0    luaopen_bit
5213F0    luaopen_math
8F4D90    luaopen_string
521EE0    luaopen_table
9827D0    pCallback
5818A0    pcre_regcomp
663450    sgetu8
565990    strToUpper
667C80    zlib_uncompress
A10D90    AchievementInfo::Shutdown
A11CF0    ArchaeologyInit
6D03B0    AreaListRegisterLocation
412910    BGLoading::BGLoadManager::RunBGLoadThread
412D60    BGLoading::QueueArchive
C94160    BSN::Protocol::Meta::User::User
B8A040    BattlenetLogin::BattlenetLogin
457D00    Blizzard::Mopaq::MpqRepairOnDemandErrorHandler::HandleMD5BlockError
44DB40    Blizzard::Patch::ApplyTransform
433970    Blizzard::File::RemoveDirectoryAndContents
433520    Blizzard::Mopaq::SFileGetTotalIsLocalAmount
422740    Blizzard::Streaming::DoesFileExistOnDisk
679890    CCharacterComponent::Prep
67D5A0    CCharacterComponent::Init
8C1CC0    CCombatLogEntry::sub_8C1CC0
4100B0    CDataStore::GetString
40FCA0    CDataStore::PutBytes
40FE70    CDataStore::PutData
84B570    CEffect::ApplyItemVisual
A28290    CGActionBar::GetTexture
A297A0    CGActionBar::PutActionInSlot
A2A220    CGActionBar::UseAction
8DC140    CGBag_C::FindItemByName
91BBF0    CGCamera::CalcTargetCamera
919B50    CGCamera::FinishLoadingTarget
915EC0    CGCamera::PerformTerrainTilt
91A590    CGCamera::SetTarget
916860    CGCamera::UpdateFreeLookFacing
9170F0    CGCamera::sub_9170F0
7E34F0    CGCamera::sub_7E34F0
940050    CGCursor_C::Update
876930    CGDynamicObject_C::ClearSound
876B90    CGDynamicObject_C::ObjectVisKitProc
836590    CGGameObject_C::GetLockRecord
83B040    CGGameObject_C::LoadBaseObject
835160    CGGameObject_C_Type_DestructibleBuilding::UpdateDestructibleState
966820    CGGameUI::CloseInteraction
973C80    CGGameUI::ClosestObjectMatch
97B1B0    CGGameUI::EnterWorld
973290    CGGameUI::HandleObjectTrackChange
9809A0    CGGameUI::Idle
980C70    CGGameUI::InitializeGame
97BD10    CGGameUI::LeaveWorld
9775E0    CGGameUI::NewZoneFeedback
973830    CGGameUI::SetInteractTarget
97C010    CGGameUI::Shutdown
97BBB0    CGGameUI::StartCinematic
979F90    CGGameUI::StartCinematicCamera
970DA0    CGGameUI::StopCinematicInternal
96C950    CGGameUI::UpdatePlayerAFK
91F7F0    CGInputControl::CameraCanTurnPlayer
920410    CGInputControl::SetFacing
920150    CGInputControl::StrafePlayer
920EC0    CGInputControl::UpdatePlayer
944FB0    CGItemStats_C::CleanStatNames
95F100    CGItemStats_C::Fill
87EFF0    CGItem_C::sub_87EFF0
A055A0    CGLootInfo::DoAutoLoot
8B43C0    CGObject_C::Disable
8E6100    CGObject_C::OnSpellEffectClear
8B44B0    CGObject_C::PostInit
8B4E80    CGObject_C::ReplaceGuildTextures
A0AD30    CGPetInfo::SendPetAction
8246E0    CGPlayer_C::AutoEquipItemToSlot
818BB0    CGPlayer_C::CanGrantLevel
81F340    CGPlayer_C::CombatModeEnter
8EA100    CGPlayer_C::GetImpactType
89FC10    CGPlayer_C::GetSpellCastingTime
817C40    CGPlayer_C::HandleOnRightClick
818B60    CGPlayer_C::IsCommentatorUberOrInArena
888D80    CGPlayer_C::IsInPartyOrRaid
AB9A40    CGPlayer_C::OnGroupList
80C3A0    CGPlayer_C::OnQuestGiverQuestDetails
827B00    CGPlayer_C::PostInit
8274A0    CGPlayer_C::PostInitActivePlayer
81FFE0    CGPlayer_C::Shutdown
812A00    CGPlayer_C::UpdateMountedCollisionBox
810510    CGPlayer_C::ValidateSlot
A35A70    CGQuestInfo::QuestItemInfo
A114A0    CGResearchFrame::PutWeightForSpell
AB1AA0    CGSpellActivationOverlay::UpdateActiveMoverOverlays
AB2420    CGSpellActivationOverlay::UpdateUsable
9C1FB0    CGSpellBook::CastSpell
9BCF20    CGSpellBook::FindCompanionSlotByID
9BFEA0    CGSpellBook::GetAppropriateSpellRank
9C1DB0    CGSpellBook::PickupSpell
9C1970    CGSpellBook::UpdateUsable
87C0F0    CGTooltip::GetItemHyperlinkString
A19660    CGTradeSkillInfo::SetInvTypeFilter
9DA070    CGUIBindings::GetCommandKey
88A710    CGUnit_C::AnimSuppressesMovement
88CE50    CGUnit_C::Animate
8513A0    CGUnit_C::ComputeMissileTrajectory
88AD50    CGUnit_C::GetMaxCameraHeight
898950    CGUnit_C::HandleAnimEvent
8DF8B0    CGUnit_C::HandleCombatAnimEvent
8DF270    CGUnit_C::HandleEnvironmentDamage
8A7000    CGUnit_C::HandleTracking
8A1C50    CGUnit_C::HandleTrackingPitch
8965C0    CGUnit_C::HasAura
894780    CGUnit_C::HasAura2
895C40    CGUnit_C::HasAuraMatchingSpellClass
894AF0    CGUnit_C::InitializeTrackingState
881F10    CGUnit_C::IsClientControlled
8A1570    CGUnit_C::OnClickAutomoveAndAttack
8A9C90    CGUnit_C::OnMoveUpdate
8A6480    CGUnit_C::OnRightClick
8486B0    CGUnit_C::OnTeleport
885FD0    CGUnit_C::PlayEmote
901F10    CGUnit_C::PlayEmoteSound
897A30    CGUnit_C::PlayFlightBoundsFeedback
8A0ED0    CGUnit_C::ProcessLocalMoveEvent
892680    CGUnit_C::RenderPetTargetSelection
8923D0    CGUnit_C::RenderTargetSelection
8A1810    CGUnit_C::SetTrackingTarget
8DDF10    CGUnit_C::SetVehicleRecID
88C9D0    CGUnit_C::ShouldRender
89BC40    CGUnit_C::SpellInterrupted
8A86A0    CGUnit_C::UpdateDisplay
81EB40    CGUnit_C::UpdateEquips
886620    CGUnit_C::UpdateSpellCastBars
8A83B0    CGUnit_C::UpdateSwimmingStatus
8DE0A0    CGUnit_C::VehiclePassengerOnUpdateTransport
884770    CGUnit_C::sub_884770
891630    CGUnit_C::sub_891630
7DC390    CGUnit_C::sub_7DC390
8A0950    CGUnit_C::sub_8A0950
8DD6E0    CGUnit_C::sub_8DD6E0
8DD8F0    CGUnit_C::sub_8DD8F0
8DEBA0    CGUnit_C::sub_8DEBA0
885C30    CGUnit_C::CanEquipItemsInThisForm
8945C0    CGUnit_C::CancelFormPreventingMount
8AA140    CGUnit_C::OnVirtualItemChanged
988A70    CGWorldFrame::CGWorldFrame
9861F0    CGWorldFrame::FindClosestModel
983E90    CGWorldFrame::OnLayerTrackObject
987560    CGWorldFrame::OnLayerUpdate
985770    CGWorldFrame::OnWorldUpdate
987AA0    CGWorldFrame::Render
9D0290    CGWorldFrame::TranslateToMapCoords
9D2450    CGWorldMap::ProcessClick
973020    CGWorldMap::SetMapToCurrentZone
6E1030    CGlueMgr::DefaultServerLogin
6E36F0    CGlueMgr::EnterWorld
6DF650    CGlueMgr::InitializeFFX
6E4F50    CGlueMgr::NetDisconnectHandler
6E4210    CGlueMgr::Resume
6E0420    CGlueMgr::ServerAlertURLCallback
6E5680    CGlueMgr::Shutdown
4F3290    CGxDeviceD3d11::ILoadD3dLib
54DBB0    CM2Model::AnimateMT
5367B0    CM2Model::AnimateMTSimple
559140    CM2Model::DetachFromParent
556A50    CM2Model::GetAttachmentWorldTransform
555650    CM2Model::GetSequenceInfo
556700    CM2Model::HasAttachment
552AA0    CM2Model::InitializeLoaded
554E60    CM2Model::WaitForLoad
538B50    CM2Scene::EndHitTest
538D60    CM2Scene::EndHitTestCollisionWorld
B44B70    CMapObjGroup::GetTextureList
C92C10    CMath::sub_C92C10
C92EE0    CMath::sub_C92EE0
CBA250    CMoveSpline::Dtor
CB87D0    CMovement::ForceStopStrafe
CB9D50    CMovement::OnMoveStop_MoveFlag_0x4000
83E7D0    CMovement::sub_83E7D0
83FE50    CMovement::sub_83FE50
8443E0    CMovement::sub_8443E0
848770    CMovement::sub_848770
8F0C20    CMovement::sub_8F0C20
8F12F0    CMovement::sub_8F12F0
8F24A0    CMovement::sub_8F24A0
CB6E20    CMovement::sub_CB6E20
83F910    CMovementData_C::ForceSetTransportInt
CB9050    CMovementShared::ChangeRunSpeed
CB8B90    CMovementShared::SetRawFacing
83F600    CMovement_C::ApplyMovement
846010    CMovement_C::CallMoveEventHandlers
83ED20    CMovement_C::HeartBeat
845B90    CMovement_C::OnFlightLocal
840150    CMovement_C::OnSplineStop
840460    CMovement_C::OnSwimStop
845630    CMovement_C::OnSwimStopLocal
8403A0    CMovement_C::RemoveFromMoversList
8BE2D0    CObjectEffect::StopLoopingEffect
6ECEF0    CRealmList::UpdateList
472AB0    CSRWLock::Leave
4868D0    CSimpleFontString::SetText
48B680    CSimpleFontString::UpdateString
8E99D0    CUnitDisplayTransition_C::UpdateState
8E8750    CUnitDisplayTransition_C::MaybeCreateCharacterComponent
970F70    CVar::RegisterAll
46C050    CVarArrayWrapper::RawGetValue
8364B0    CWorld::ObjectCreate
B20F90    CWorldMap::SetHitTestDebug
B28800    CWorldMap::VectorIntersect
B27C60    CWorldMap::VectorIntersectEntitys
8536A0    CallVFunc57OnObject
58DA60    CaptureScreen
9989F0    ChatFrame::AddMessage
9207A0    CheckToCancelCurrentChannelSpell
8BEB70    CheckToSanitizeUnitLowGuid
B8EC80    ClientConnection::HandleCharacterLoginFailed
B83600    ClientConnection::InternalDestructor
6882B0    ClientDb::StringLookup
407130    ClientDestroyGame
4062D0    ClientInitializeGame
CC08D0    ClientLink::CMD_AUTH_LOGON_CHALLENGE
403C90    ClientRegisterConsoleCommands
B8FF60    ClientServices::ConnectToSelectedServer
B8E6B0    ClientServices::DeleteCharacter
409870    ClientServices::SendPacket
7FDDE0    ClntObjMgrEnumVisibleObjects
BC5A20    ComSat::Manager::SessionAddLocal
BC5360    ComSat::Manager::SessionAddRemote
BC5950    ComSat::Manager::SessionCreate
6CD220    ComSat::PopulateSession
6CD380    ComSat::RosterUpdate
BC7130    ComSat::Sound::Manager::IsRemoteTalkerMuted
BC7290    ComSat::Sound::Manager::IsSessionMuted
BC6870    ComSat::Sound::Manager::SessionNumMembers
BC9A90    ComSat::Sound::Manager::Work
6CF580    ComSatClient_Init
80FA50    CombatLog::HandleSpellLogEnergizeLog
80EED0    CombatLog::HandleSpellLogExecute
46BAB0    ConsoleCommandInitialize
682840    ConsoleDetectDetectHardware
681D80    ConsoleDeviceInitialize
4DFA70    CreateGxDevice
BD7A20    Crypt::PanamaCypher::xorbuf
920690    CurrentVehicleSeatHasFlag
9403C0    CursorSetHeldItem
478410    DBCache_CreatureStats::InternalNew
6BE8A0    DBCache_CreatureStats_C::GetRecordBase
6868C0    DBCache_Initialize
67F040    DBCache_ItemText::InternalNew
63EC30    DBCache_WardenCachedModule::InternalNew
803560    DbCreatureCache_Unpack
6BF040    DbGameObjectCache_GetInfoBlockByIdInternal
6C0EA0    DbItemTextCache_GetInfoBlockById
6C22A0    DbPageTextCache_GetInfoBlockById
6BF7E0    DbPetitionCache_GetInfoBlockById
6DD3A0    DisplayQuestPoint
65D9C0    DllMain(x,x,x)
C2B7E0    FFX::InitCVars
81A690    FindEmptySwapIndex
483A60    FrameScript::GetParamValue
478A80    FrameScript_CreateEvents
4772F0    FrameScript_Execute
47B2B0    FrameXML_RegisterDefault
B92630    FriendList::SendWho
988F50    GetChatMessageEx
926570    GetGuidByKeyword
CBCB00    GruntLogin::GetLogonMethod
CBD130    GruntLogin::LogonResult
CBC870    GruntLogin::SetMatrixInfo
CC1DA0    Grunt::ClientLink::LogonNewSession
CC1FC0    Grunt::ClientLink::LogonStoredSession
CC28D0    Grunt::ClientLink::ProveVersion
CA0500    GuildGetGuildTabard
4D26C0    GxuFontDestroyBatch
7F9100    HMAC::Prepare
408F60    InitializeGlobal
812870    Is_RAF_Player
965880    LoadScriptFunctions
555A20    M2Model::sub_555A20
ABD350    MathState::HandleOps_2_8
7FB470    NetClient::Connect
7FA540    NetClient::Disconnect
7F96B0    NetClient::Initialize
6F58C0    NetClient::JAMClientDispatch
7FA410    NetClient::KillConnections
B8FC20    NetClient::Login
685040    OnKeyDown
464A70    OpenArchive
A20430    PH_EVENT_INSTANCE_ENCOUNTER_ENGAGE_UNIT_2
AB9560    PH_SMSG_AUCTION_COMMAND_RESULT
9EAD90    PH_SMSG_BATTLEFIELD_STATUS_2
9EAF10    PH_SMSG_GROUP_JOINED_BATTLEGROUND
A979A0    PH_SMSG_MAIL_LIST_RESULT
A0BCC0    PH_SMSG_PET_ACTION_FEEDBACK
825A30    PH_SMSG_QUESTGIVER_QUEST_COMPLETE
80C760    PH_SMSG_QUEST_COMPLETE
8088F0    PH_SMSG_QUEST_FAILED
7F9A90    PH_SMSG_REDIRECT_CLIENT
7E95E0    PendingSpellCast::sub_7E95E0
819D50    QuestAcceptCallback
822AF0    QuestCompleteCallback
C93250    SARC4PrepareKey
6701C0    SBigDel
664450    SCmdRegisterArgList
644090    SE3::Init
643920    SE3::ProcessDownloadList
642C30    SE3::ProcessGoGoGoList
63A650    SE3::StopOrFadeOut
C8F2D0    SHA1::Final
90FD20    SI3::DSP_Init
909560    SI3::GetWorldStateZoneSoundOverride
908E10    SI3::SetZoneMusicID
665710    SSignatureVerifyStream_ProvideData
65FBC0    SStrCmpUTF8I
B8F050    SendBugOpcode
8426B0    SendMoveHeartbeat
9EB440    Send_CMSG_BATTLEFIELD_STATUS
B7B7F0    ServerConnection::sub_B7B7F0
CC36E0    ServerLink::CMD_GRUNT_PROVESESSION
931660    SignalEvent_2
7FE4C0    SkipUpdateMask
B12560    SmartScreenRectClearAllGrids
63DCB0    SoundEndedCallback
7DB740    SpellRec::GetModifiedStats
7ECF10    Spell_C::CastSpell2
7EBE60    Spell_C::HandleSpriteRay
7E4540    Spell_C_CancelAutoRepeat
7EB4D0    Spell_C_HandleSpriteClick
7E8DC0    Spell_C_PrepareMissileTrajectoryCast
44E330    System_SComp::Decompress
A77D10    TaxiNodeCost
5984F0    TextBlockGenerateFont
67F5F0    TextureCacheCreateTexture
67EE80    TextureCacheDestroyTexture
67E810    TextureCacheGetInfo
C9FAC0    ThrottleObject::IncrementAndCheck
8C9620    UnitF54::sub_8C9620
8CDA50    UnitF58::sub_8CDA50
8CE420    UnitF58::sub_8CE420
965AA0    UnloadScriptFunctions
C9EBF0    UpdateGameTime
6C9BE0    UpdateTime
87E3E0    UseItem
6810B0    ValidateFormatMonitor
B7F320    WDataStore::InternalFetchRead
6C9490    WardenCachedModule::StoreToCDataStore
59D8D0    WeaponTrailsUpdate
AED710    World::Intersect
AEDF40    World::LoadMap
AEEAF0    World::ObjectDestroy
AEECA0    World::Initialize
84E0D0    WowClientDB2::CancelCallback
6DB0D0    WowClientDB2::ItemRecSparse_C::GetRecord
84E190    WowClientDB2::ItemRec_C::GetRow
6A7EE0    WowClientDB2_Base::GetCacheDir
6A9650    WowClientDB2_Base::Load
7F9020    WowConnection::SetEncryptionKeyAndType
9843D0    callback
A144A0    j_AuctionClose
5261B0    luaD_call
51E8F0    luaL_error
527360    luaV_concat
51D9F0    lua_pushstring
416C50    std::string::string
B9922B    strcasecmp
```



```
CACHE_CREATURE at 0xFB6920, opcode 0x2F2
CACHE_GAMEOBJECT at 0xFB6A30, opcode 0x133
CACHE_NPC at 0xFB6B40, opcode 0x75E
CACHE_NAME at 0xFB6C50, opcode 0x4DA
CACHE_GUILD at 0xFB6D60, opcode 0xF9
CACHE_QUEST at 0xFB6E70, opcode 0x13C
CACHE_PAGETEXT at 0xFB6F80, opcode 0x25C
CACHE_PETNAME at 0xFB7090, opcode 0x297
CACHE_BATTLEPETNAME at 0xFB71A0, opcode 0x2FF
CACHE_PETITION at 0xFB72B0, opcode 0x3C
CACHE_ITEMTEXT at 0xFB73C0, opcode 0x29E
CACHE_WOW at 0xFB74D0, opcode 0x3BF
CACHE_ARENATEAM at 0xFB75E0, opcode 0x55F
CACHE_DANCE at 0xFB76F0, opcode 0x79F
CACHE_REALM at 0xFB7800, opcode 0x3B4
```



```
    enum WowObjectType
    {
        OBJECT = 0,
        ITEM = 1,
        CONTAINER = 2,
        UNIT = 3,
        PLAYER = 4,
        GAMEOBJECT = 5,
        DYNAMICOBJECT = 6,
        CORPSE = 7,
        AREATRIGGER = 8,
        SCENEOBJECT = 9,
        NUM_CLIENT_OBJECT_TYPES = 0xA
    }

    [Flags]
    enum WowObjectTypeFlags
    {
        OBJECT = 1 << WowObjectType.OBJECT,
        ITEM = 1 << WowObjectType.ITEM,
        CONTAINER = 1 << WowObjectType.CONTAINER,
        UNIT = 1 << WowObjectType.UNIT,
        PLAYER = 1 << WowObjectType.PLAYER,
        GAMEOBJECT = 1 << WowObjectType.GAMEOBJECT,
        DYNAMICOBJECT = 1 << WowObjectType.DYNAMICOBJECT,
        CORPSE = 1 << WowObjectType.CORPSE,
        AREATRIGGER = 1 << WowObjectType.AREATRIGGER,
        SCENEOBJECT = 1 << WowObjectType.SCENEOBJECT
    }
```

Some code snippets:
Paste2 - Viewing Paste 2190959 WowObject wrapper
Paste2 - Viewing Paste 2162432 ObjectManager without struct
Paste2 - Viewing Paste 2162440 ObjectManager usage
Paste2 - Viewing Paste 2190950 ObjectManager with struct

----------


## Cen01

luv u blizz0rd

----------


## Jadd

Not rebased:


```
00843400    AllocPlayerMoveEvent
00878910    AreaListInitialize
00904050    AreaTriggerCheck
00B86F30    AssertAndCrash
0058E900    AsyncFileReadIngameProgressCallback
0058E8E0    AsyncFileReadProgressCallback
0040FC40    CDataStore::PutFloat
0040FB80    CDataStore::PutInt32
0040FAC0    CDataStore::PutInt8
004098D0    CDataStore::Release
009194B0    CGCamera::DisableFreeLook
0091A590    CGCamera::SetTarget
00914320    CGCamera::UpdateBobbingState
00917700    CGCamera::UpdateTrackingState
009989F0    CGChat::AddChatMessage
00836590    CGGameObject_C::GetLockRecord
0083BF30    CGGameObject_C::Initialize
00973F50    CGGameUI::CanPerformAction
00977140    CGGameUI::ClearTarget
00976BB0    CGGameUI::CloseLoot
00974BF0    CGGameUI::DisplayError
0097B1B0    CGGameUI::EnterWorld
0097FEC0    CGGameUI::HandleTerrainClick
00980C70    CGGameUI::InitializeGame
00967080    CGGameUI::IsAutoLooting
0097BD10    CGGameUI::LeaveWorld
00966790    CGGameUI::OnMouseModeNormal
00966AF0    CGGameUI::SendTarget
0096C260    CGGameUI::ShowBlockedActionFeedback
0097C010    CGGameUI::Shutdown
00978830    CGGameUI::Target
008B19A0    CGObject_C::GetQuestGiverCursor
008B4C50    CGObject_C::Initialize
008B13E0    CGObject_C::SetDescriptor
008B57B0    CGObject_C::ShowHighlightType
00A0B270    CGPetInfo::PetAttackTarget
00899B60    CGPlayer_C::CanInteract
00816E80    CGPlayer_C::CanTrackObject
00816DF0    CGPlayer_C::CanTrackUnit
00816F20    CGPlayer_C::ChangeStandState
0081F340    CGPlayer_C::CombatModeEnter
0081FB90    CGPlayer_C::DestructActivePlayer
008268F0    CGPlayer_C::Disable
00813500    CGPlayer_C::GetFarSightGuid
00817480    CGPlayer_C::GetPossessedUnit
00817C40    CGPlayer_C::HandleOnRightClick
0081FDC0    CGPlayer_C::Initialize
008092F0    CGPlayer_C::SetAutoLoot
00A38090    CGQuestObjectiveCache::CreatureTrackedInQuests
00A38240    CGQuestObjectiveCache::ObjectTrackedInQuests
00899970    CGUnit_C::CanAssist
0089F6E0    CGUnit_C::CanAttack
0089F950    CGUnit_C::CanAttackNow
0088E810    CGUnit_C::CanAutoInteract
008870A0    CGUnit_C::CanAutoStand
0089FA60    CGUnit_C::CanCooperate
00886230    CGUnit_C::ChangeStandState
008D3E30    CGUnit_C::ChatBubbleShow
0088B8C0    CGUnit_C::CheckLandedInWater
00881370    CGUnit_C::CheckRepopUponLand
008949A0    CGUnit_C::ClearTrackingTarget
00884970    CGUnit_C::GetCreatureRank
00880E90    CGUnit_C::GetUICastingTimeRemaining
0089B290    CGUnit_C::HandleNPCFeedback
008A7000    CGUnit_C::HandleTracking
008A6EA0    CGUnit_C::HandleTrackingFacing
008B05D0    CGUnit_C::Initialize
00894AF0    CGUnit_C::InitializeTrackingState
007D7ED0    CGUnit_C::IsActiveMover
00881FC0    CGUnit_C::IsActivePlayer
008876C0    CGUnit_C::IsBoss
00881F10    CGUnit_C::IsClientControlled
0087FA00    CGUnit_C::IsLocalClientControlled
008A0ED0    CGUnit_C::MoveEventHappened
008A1570    CGUnit_C::OnClickAutomoveAndAttack
0088B970    CGUnit_C::OnCollideFallLand
0088BA20    CGUnit_C::OnCollideFallLandNotify
0088B830    CGUnit_C::OnCollideFalling
008A5830    CGUnit_C::OnMountDisplayChanged
008A9C90    CGUnit_C::OnMoveUpdate
008A6480    CGUnit_C::OnRightClick
008A0BC0    CGUnit_C::OnSetRawFacingLocal
00893F50    CGUnit_C::ProcessCastNotInterruptible
00880C40    CGUnit_C::RegisterScript
008877A0    CGUnit_C::SetPredictedPower
008DDF10    CGUnit_C::SetVehicleRecID
00880F30    CGUnit_C::ShouldSkipFacingUpdates
008AFD30    CGUnit_C::Shutdown
00880F70    CGUnit_C::SkippedFacingUpdate
008A6D10    CGUnit_C::TrackingSetTurn
0089BB40    CGUnit_C::TrackingStop
00886FA0    CGUnit_C::UnRootEffects
00891E70    CGUnit_C::UnitReaction
008AA360    CGUnit_C::UpdateDisplayInfo
008E6680    CGUnit_C::UpdateLootAnimKit
0088DDC0    CGUnit_C::UpdateObjectEffectMovementStates
00886620    CGUnit_C::UpdateSpellCastBars
009816D0    CGWorldFrame::GetActiveCamera
00985770    CGWorldFrame::OnWorldUpdate
00983420    CGWorldFrame::PerformDefaultAction
00B60900    CMapChunk::Intersect
0083F910    CMovementData_C::ForceSetTransportInt
0083D0C0    CMovementData_C::GetStepUpHeight
00840AF0    CMovementData_C::SendSimpleMoveMessage
00CB9190    CMovementShared::ChangeFlightBackSpeed
00CB90F0    CMovementShared::ChangeFlightSpeed
00CB8D50    CMovementShared::ChangePitchRate
00CB8E70    CMovementShared::ChangeRunBackSpeed
00CB8DD0    CMovementShared::ChangeRunSpeed
00CB9050    CMovementShared::ChangeSwimBackSpeed
00CB8FB0    CMovementShared::ChangeSwimSpeed
00CB8CD0    CMovementShared::ChangeTurnRate
00CB8F10    CMovementShared::ChangeWalkSpeed
00CB92B0    CMovementShared::EnableCollision
00CB9320    CMovementShared::EnableGravity
00CB64F0    CMovementShared::FeatherFall
00CB6780    CMovementShared::GetBaseSpeed
00CB6510    CMovementShared::Hover
00CB96B0    CMovementShared::Jump
00CB64C0    CMovementShared::PostFeatherFall
00CB8B90    CMovementShared::SetRawFacing
00CB9230    CMovementShared::SetRunMode
00CB8AB0    CMovementShared::StartAscensionDescension
00842610    CMovementShared::StartFlight
00CB8620    CMovementShared::StartMove
00CB8900    CMovementShared::StartPitch
00CB86F0    CMovementShared::StartStrafe
00CB89E0    CMovementShared::StartSwim
00CB8830    CMovementShared::StartTurn
00CB8B10    CMovementShared::StopAscensionDescension
00CB9EF0    CMovementShared::StopFlight
00CBA1F0    CMovementShared::StopMove
00CB9DF0    CMovementShared::StopStrafe
00CB9E50    CMovementShared::StopSwim
00CB88A0    CMovementShared::StopTurn
00CB9F80    CMovementShared::TryRoot
00CB9BA0    CMovementShared::TryStartFalling
00CB9FD0    CMovementShared::UnRoot
00CB64A0    CMovementShared::WalkOnWater
007338B0    CMovementStatus::CMovementStatus
00843840    CMovement_C::AddPlayerMoveEvent
0083F600    CMovement_C::ApplyMovement
00846010    CMovement_C::CallMoveEventHandlers
008F4550    CMovement_C::CollideRequestMove
00847950    CMovement_C::ExecuteMovement
00846570    CMovement_C::FallStateChangedLocal::PlayerMoveSetFly
0083D320    CMovement_C::GetCurrUpdateTime
008EF350    CMovement_C::GetMoveFacets
00842450    CMovement_C::GravityStateChanged
0083D8C0    CMovement_C::Halt
008404E0    CMovement_C::HandlePendingActions
0083ED20    CMovement_C::HeartBeat
008462A0    CMovement_C::InsertTurnToAngleStop
0083E0A0    CMovement_C::Launch
00844E70    CMovement_C::OnSetRawFacingLocal
008403A0    CMovement_C::RemoveFromMoversList
00840590    CMovement_C::SendTeleportAckMessage
0083E9B0    CMovement_C::SetInterpolation
00842190    CMovement_C::Teleport
008434D0    CMovement_C::UpdatePitch
00846820    CMovement_C::UpdatePlayerMovement
00CB7C00    CMovement::CreateMovementStatus
0083DCB0    CMovement::RequestMove
008420D0    CMovement::SetTransportAndSend_909
0083F550    CMovement::SkipTime
008021C0    CPassenger::GetRawFacing
0083EFF0    CPlayerMoveQueue::Enqueue
00881500    ClientDB::GetRow
00407130    ClientDestroyGame
004062D0    ClientInitializeGame
00403610    ClientLoadNewWorld
00B8CBB0    ClientServices::Connection
00B8CD40    ClientServices::Send
00B8CD20    ClientServices::Send2
00800E40    ClntObjMgrDestroyStd
007FDDE0    ClntObjMgrEnumVisibleObjects
007FCE40    ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayer
00403390    ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObj
0080A1C0    ClntObjMgrGetMapID
007FDD60    ClntObjMgrInitializeShared
00801D60    ClntObjMgrInitializeStd
007FE210    ClntObjMgrObjectPtr
00B8D100    ClientServices::GetSelectedRealm
0046A600    ConsolePrintf
0046E900    EventRegister
00402C10    EventSetTimer
0046E920    EventUnregister
00478A80    FrameScript_CreateEvents
004755A0    FrameScript_ExecuteBuffer
00476720    FrameScript_GetText
00476560    FrameScript_Initialize
00477E20    FrameScript_SignalEvent2
00565C80    FrameScript::InvalidPtrCheck
0051D2C0    FrameScript::Remove
004789B0    FrameScript::SignalEvent
00853590    MovementGetGlobals
007FAE30    NetClient::Send2
00569AB0    OsGetAsyncTimeMs
007160D0    PlayerMoveHeartbeat::CliPut
00705450    PlayerMoveHeartbeat::Create
0070C100    PlayerMoveHeartbeat::Destroy
00729CD0    PlayerMoveStartBackward::CliPut
0070A0F0    PlayerMoveStartBackward::Create
0070B4D0    PlayerMoveStartBackward::Destroy
00712710    PlayerMoveStartForward::CliPut
007092C0    PlayerMoveStartForward::Create
007055B0    PlayerMoveStartForward::Destroy
00717260    PlayerMoveStop::CliPut
0070A660    PlayerMoveStop::Create
0070B370    PlayerMoveStop::Destroy
007181B0    PlayerMoveStrafeLeft::CliPut
00705060    PlayerMoveStrafeLeft::Create
007059C0    PlayerMoveStrafeLeft::Destroy
006D2A10    PlayerNameInitialize
006D1070    PlayerNameTriggerColorUpdate
007F8760    SpellWorldObject::Hide
007F8860    SpellWorldObject::Show
007F8790    SpellWorldObject::Update
007E4540    Spell_C_CancelAutoRepeat
007E4290    Spell_C_CancelCastingSpellByMovement
007EE020    Spell_C_CastSpell
007ECF10    Spell_C_CastSpell2
007E18A0    Spell_C_ClearCooldowns
007F1750    Spell_C_Destroy
007D7130    Spell_C_GetAutoRepeatingSpell
007EB4D0    Spell_C_HandleSpriteClick
007D6AD0    Spell_C_IsTargeting
006C9960    WardenClient_Process
00B85D70    Warden::LoadModule
006C9A30    Warden::ModuleUse
006C99B0    Warden::ShutdownAndUnload
00B85D30    Warden::UnloadModule
00AEC290    World::GetEnables
00AEFAC0    World::GetFacets
00AEC2F0    World::GetFarClip
00AEC330    World::GetNearClip
00AED710    World::Intersect
0099EEE0    World::LoadMap
00AEEAF0    World::ObjectDestroy
00AEB2A0    World::UnloadMap
007E08E0    WowClientDB::GetRow
0051E8F0    luaL_error
0051EF50    luaL_loadbuffer
0051D240    lua_gettop
0051D590    lua_isnumber
0051D5D0    lua_isstring
0051E300    lua_pcall
0051D9A0    lua_pushlstring
0051D920    lua_pushnil
0051D940    lua_pushnumber
0051D9F0    lua_pushstring
0051DD30    lua_rawgeti
0051D260    lua_settop
0051D750    lua_toboolean
0051D780    lua_tolstring
0051D6A0    lua_tonumber
0051D520    lua_type
```

More later...  :Smile:

----------


## doityourself

Some functions which I have:



```
AccountDataInitialize(bool)                                                                                                                                             = 0x00B96150  
    BitPack::Flush                                                                                                                                                      = 0x006FB930  
    BitPack::PutBit                                                                                                                                                     = 0x006FB2B0  
    BitPack::PutBitsCT2                                                                                                                                                 = 0x006FB5C0  
    BitPack::PutBitsCT3                                                                                                                                                 = 0x006FB650  
    BitPack::PutBitsCT4                                                                                                                                                 = 0x006FB6F0  
    BitPack::PutBitsCT5                                                                                                                                                 = 0x006FB780  
    BitPack::PutBitsCT6                                                                                                                                                 = 0x006FB810  
    BitPack::PutBitsCT7                                                                                                                                                 = 0x006FB8A0  
    BitPack::PutBitsCT8                                                                                                                                                 = 0x006FBAD0  
    CAnimKitManager::SetCustomUnitFiltering(int)                                                                                                                        = 0x0085DA60  
    CCharacterComponent::Initialize(EGxTexFormat,uint,int,int)                                                                                                          = 0x00AEDED0  
    CCommand_ReloadUI(char  const*,char  const*)                                                                                                                        = 0x004016C0  
    CCommand_ShowPerf(char  const*,char  const*)                                                                                                                        = 0x009B5C40  
    CDataStore::GetFloat                                                                                                                                                = 0x00410070  
    CDataStore::GetInt16                                                                                                                                                = 0x0040FFB0  
    CDataStore::GetInt32                                                                                                                                                = 0x0040FFF0  
    CDataStore::GetInt64                                                                                                                                                = 0x00410030  
    CDataStore::GetInt8                                                                                                                                                 = 0x0040FF80  
    CDataStore::GetSmartGUID                                                                                                                                            = 0x006C92E0  
    CDataStore::GetString(char *,uint)                                                                                                                                  = 0x004100B0  
    CDataStore::PutData                                                                                                                                                 = 0x0040FE70  
    CDataStore::PutFloat                                                                                                                                                = 0x0040FC40  
    CDataStore::PutInt16                                                                                                                                                = 0x0040FB20  
    CDataStore::PutInt32                                                                                                                                                = 0x0040FB80  
    CDataStore::PutInt64                                                                                                                                                = 0x0040FBE0  
    CDataStore::PutInt8                                                                                                                                                 = 0x0040FAC0  
    CDataStore::PutSmartGUID                                                                                                                                            = 0x006C93C0  
    CDataStore::PutString(char  const*)                                                                                                                                 = 0x0040FF40  
    CDataStore::Set(uint,uint)                                                                                                                                          = 0x0040FA70  
    CFlyout::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                       = 0x00AC3300  
    CGAchievementInfo::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                             = 0x00AA6290  
    CGActionBar::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                   = 0x00A249D0  
    CGAreaTrigger_C::CGAreaTrigger_C(ulong,JamCliObjCreate  const&)                                                                                                     = 0x008761C0  
    CGAreaTrigger_C::Initialize(void)                                                                                                                                   = 0x00874600  
    CGArenaTeamInfo::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                               = 0x00A74E70  
    CGAuctionHouse::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                = 0x00ABC160  
    CGBarberShop::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                  = 0x009A1000  
    CGBattlefieldInfo::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                             = 0x009EBE20  
    CGBlackMarketInfo::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                             = 0x00AD1B10  
    CGCUFProfiles::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                 = 0x00A2BA00  
    CGCalendar::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                    = 0x00A595B0  
    CGChallengeModeInfo::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                           = 0x00AD5E50  
    CGCharacterInfo::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                               = 0x00A06F00  
    CGChat::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                        = 0x0099E360  
    CGCommentator::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                 = 0x00AAC330  
    CGContainer_C::CGContainer_C(ulong,JamCliObjCreate  const&)                                                                                                         = 0x008793C0  
    CGCorpse_C::CGCorpse_C(ulong,JamCliObjCreate  const&)                                                                                                               = 0x00878D80  
    CGCorpse_C::Initialize(void)                                                                                                                                        = 0x00878910  
    CGCurrencyTypes::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                               = 0x00A2F8B0  
    CGDanceStudio::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                 = 0x00A7BA00  
    CGDuelInfo::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                    = 0x00AAFA00  
    CGDynamicObject_C::CGDynamicObject_C(ulong,JamCliObjCreate  const&)                                                                                                 = 0x008775F0  
    CGEncounterJournal::InitializeGame(void)= 0x00ADE9B0  
    CGEquipmentManager::InitializeGame(void)= 0x00A891A0  
    CGGMTicketInfo::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                = 0x00A7D220  
    CGGameObject_C::CGGameObject_C(ulong,JamCliObjCreate  const&)                                                                                                       = 0x0083C800  
    CGGameObject_C::Initialize(void)                                                                                                                                    = 0x0083BF30  
    CGGameUI::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                      = 0x00980C70  
    CGGameUI::SetLastInstanceTime(long,int,int)                                                                                                                         = 0x0096CB90  
    CGGlyphInfo::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                   = 0x00A2DDB0  
    CGGossipInfo::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                  = 0x00A3AA00  
    CGGuildBankInfo::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                               = 0x00A49BA0  
    CGGuildInfo::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                   = 0x00A45DB0  
    CGIncomingResurrection::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                        = 0x00A8F600  
    CGInputControl::GetActive(void)                                                                                                                                     = 0x0091E860  
    CGInputControl::OnPitchToAngleStop(void)= 0x00920640  
    CGInputControl::OnTurnToAngleStop(void)                                                                                                                             = 0x0091E8B0  
    CGItemText::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                    = 0x00A364D0  
    CGItem_C::CGItem_C(ulong,JamCliObjCreate  const&)                                                                                                                   = 0x0087DAB0  
    CGItem_C::Initialize(void)                                                                                                                                          = 0x0087C600  
    CGLFGuildInfo::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                 = 0x00A8ABF0  
    CGLookingForGroup::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                             = 0x00A73240  
    CGLootInfo::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                    = 0x00A05A80  
    CGMailInfo::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                    = 0x00A99360  
    CGMinigameInfo::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                = 0x00ADF340  
    CGMinimapFrame::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                = 0x009F8C40  
    CGObject_C::AddWorldObject(void)                                                                                                                                    = 0x008B20C0  
    CGObject_C::CGObject_C(ulong,JamCliObjCreate  const&)                                                                                                               = 0x008B3F00  
    CGObject_C::Initialize(void)                                                                                                                                        = 0x008B4C50  
    CGObject_C::SetDisplay(CObjectDisplay *)= 0x008B1310  
    CGPartyInfo::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                   = 0x009D8930  
    CGPetBattleInfo::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                               = 0x009A6400  
    CGPetInfo::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                     = 0x00A0E020  
    CGPetJournalInfo::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                              = 0x00AD9710  
    CGPetitionInfo::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                = 0x00A38750  
    CGPlayer_C::CGPlayer_C(ulong,JamCliObjCreate  const&)                                                                                                               = 0x00823260  
    CGPlayer_C::GlobalInitialize(void)                                                                                                                                  = 0x00824B30  
    CGPlayer_C::Initialize(void)                                                                                                                                        = 0x0081FDC0  
    CGPlayer_C::PlayerInitializeMessageHandlers(void)                                                                                                                   = 0x00827CF0  
    CGPlayer_C::StreamingUpdate(void *)                                                                                                                                 = 0x00816CA0  
    CGQuestLog::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                    = 0x00A62D10  
    CGRaidLocks::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                   = 0x00ABCE80  
    CGRaidMarkers::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                 = 0x0099ED60  
    CGReputationInfo::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                              = 0x00A8E480  
    CGResearchFrame::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                               = 0x00A11CF0  
    CGRuneInfo::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                    = 0x00A2A760  
    CGScenarioInfo::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                = 0x00AC5070  
    CGSceneObject_C::CGSceneObject_C(ulong,JamCliObjCreate  const&)                                                                                                     = 0x00874370  
    CGSceneObject_C::Initialize(void)                                                                                                                                   = 0x00873F20  
    CGSpecializationInfo::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                          = 0x009E3AD0  
    CGSpellBook::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                   = 0x009C6280  
    CGStableInfo::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                  = 0x00A12CD0  
    CGTaxiMap::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                     = 0x00A773F0  
    CGTradeInfo::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                   = 0x00A15B90  
    CGUnit_C::CGUnit_C(ulong,JamCliObjCreate  const&)                                                                                                                   = 0x008ADE70  
    CGUnit_C::CheckLandedInWater(void)                                                                                                                                  = 0x0088B8C0  
    CGUnit_C::ClientInitialize(void)                                                                                                                                    = 0x00880940  
    CGUnit_C::InitCreatureToBattlePetSpeciesIndex(void)                                                                                                                 = 0x008AFB70  
    CGUnit_C::InitMissileTrajectorySystem(void)                                                                                                                         = 0x00853480  
    CGUnit_C::Initialize(void)                                                                                                                                          = 0x008B05D0  
    CGUnit_C::MoveEventHappened(ulong,uint,int,int,int)                                                                                                                 = 0x008A0ED0  
    CGUnit_C::OnCollideFalling(uint)                                                                                                                                    = 0x0088B830  
    CGUnit_C::OnMoveUpdate(ulong,int,int)                                                                                                                               = 0x008A9C90  
    CGUnit_C::ProcessLocalFloodsafeTurnEvent(ulong,uint)                                                                                                                = 0x008462A0  
    CGUnit_C::SendTimeSkip(uint)                                                                                                                                        = 0x0083F550  
    CGUnit_C::SetClientInitData(JamCliObjCreate  const&)                                                                                                                = 0x00890F30  
    CGUnit_C::SetVehicleRecID(int)                                                                                                                                      = 0x008DDF10  
    CGUnit_C::ShouldSkipFacingUpdates(void)                                                                                                                             = 0x00880F30  
    CGUnit_C::SkippedFacingUpdate(uint)                                                                                                                                 = 0x00880F70  
    CGUnit_C::UnRootEffects(void)                                                                                                                                       = 0x00886FA0  
    CGUnit_C::UpdateObjectEffectMovementStates(void)                                                                                                                    = 0x0088DDC0  
    CGUnit_C::VehiclePassengerInitWorldCameraState(void)                                                                                                                = 0x008DC8E0  
    CGVoidStorageInfo::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                             = 0x009ACC00  
    CGVoidStorage_C::Initialize(void)                                                                                                                                   = 0x00873D80  
    CGWorldFrame::GetActiveCamera(void)                                                                                                                                 = 0x009816D0  
    CGWorldMap::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                    = 0x009D3650  
    CGWorldStateInfo::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                              = 0x009E0050  
    CGlueMgr::AddChangedOptionWarning(char  const*)                                                                                                                     = 0x006E3B70  
    CGlueMgr::Initialize(void)                                                                                                                                          = 0x006E5480  
    CGlueMgr::SetScreen(CGlueMgr::CURRENT_SCREEN)                                                                                                                       = 0x006DFD10  
    CMissile::Initialize(void)                                                                                                                                          = 0x0085A910  
    CMovementData_C::CMovementData_C(C3Vector  const&,float,ulong long  const&,CGUnit_C *,TSGrowableArray<JamCliMovementForce>  const&)                                 = 0x00843590  
    CMovementData_C::SendMovementMessage(ulong,JamClientMessage *)                                                                                                      = 0x0083EEC0  
    CMovementData_C::SendSimpleMoveMessage(ulong,uint,JamCliMovementStatus *,JamClientMessage *)                                                                        = 0x00840AF0  
    CMovementData_C::SendSimpleMoveMessage<PlayerMoveDismissVehicle>(ulong)= 0x00843300  
    CMovementData_C::SendSimpleMoveMessage<PlayerMoveHeartbeat>(ulong)                                                                                                  = 0x008426B0  
    CMovementData_C::SendSimpleMoveMessage<PlayerMoveJump>(ulong)                                                                                                       = 0x00842BA0  
    CMovementData_C::SendSimpleMoveMessage<PlayerMoveSetFacing>(ulong)                                                                                                  = 0x00842ED0  
    CMovementData_C::SendSimpleMoveMessage<PlayerMoveSetFly>(ulong)                                                                                                     = 0x00843280  
    CMovementData_C::SendSimpleMoveMessage<PlayerMoveSetRunMode>(ulong)                                                                                                 = 0x00842DD0  
    CMovementData_C::SendSimpleMoveMessage<PlayerMoveSetWalkMode>(ulong)                                                                                                = 0x00842E50  
    CMovementData_C::SendSimpleMoveMessage<PlayerMoveStartAscend>(ulong)                                                                                                = 0x00842A20  
    CMovementData_C::SendSimpleMoveMessage<PlayerMoveStartBackward>(ulong)                                                                                              = 0x008427B0  
    CMovementData_C::SendSimpleMoveMessage<PlayerMoveStartDescend>(ulong)                                                                                               = 0x00842AA0  
    CMovementData_C::SendSimpleMoveMessage<PlayerMoveStartForward>(ulong)                                                                                               = 0x00842730  
    CMovementData_C::SendSimpleMoveMessage<PlayerMoveStartPitchDown>(ulong)= 0x008430E0  
    CMovementData_C::SendSimpleMoveMessage<PlayerMoveStartPitchUp>(ulong)                                                                                               = 0x00843050  
    CMovementData_C::SendSimpleMoveMessage<PlayerMoveStartStrafeLeft>(ulong)                                                                                            = 0x008428A0  
    CMovementData_C::SendSimpleMoveMessage<PlayerMoveStartStrafeRight>(ulong)                                                                                           = 0x00842920  
    CMovementData_C::SendSimpleMoveMessage<PlayerMoveStartSwim>(ulong)                                                                                                  = 0x00842F50  
    CMovementData_C::SendSimpleMoveMessage<PlayerMoveStartTurnLeft>(ulong)                                                                                              = 0x00842C20  
    CMovementData_C::SendSimpleMoveMessage<PlayerMoveStartTurnRight>(ulong)= 0x00842CB0  
    CMovementData_C::SendSimpleMoveMessage<PlayerMoveStop>(ulong)                                                                                                       = 0x00842830  
    CMovementData_C::SendSimpleMoveMessage<PlayerMoveStopAscend>(ulong)                                                                                                 = 0x00842B20  
    CMovementData_C::SendSimpleMoveMessage<PlayerMoveStopPitch>(ulong)                                                                                                  = 0x00843170  
    CMovementData_C::SendSimpleMoveMessage<PlayerMoveStopStrafe>(ulong)                                                                                                 = 0x008429A0  
    CMovementData_C::SendSimpleMoveMessage<PlayerMoveStopSwim>(ulong)                                                                                                   = 0x00842FD0  
    CMovementData_C::SendSimpleMoveMessage<PlayerMoveStopTurn>(ulong)                                                                                                   = 0x00842D40  
    CMovementData_C::SendSimpleMoveMessage<PlayerMoveToggleCollisionCheat>(ulong)                                                                                       = 0x00843200  
    CMovementShared::ChangeFlightBackSpeed(float)                                                                                                                       = 0x00CB9190  
    CMovementShared::ChangeFlightSpeed(float)                                                                                                                           = 0x00CB90F0  
    CMovementShared::ChangePitchRate(float)                                                                                                                             = 0x00CB8D50  
    CMovementShared::ChangeRunBackSpeed(float)                                                                                                                          = 0x00CB8E70  
    CMovementShared::ChangeRunSpeed(float)                                                                                                                              = 0x00CB8DD0  
    CMovementShared::ChangeSwimBackSpeed(float)                                                                                                                         = 0x00CB9050  
    CMovementShared::ChangeSwimSpeed(float)                                                                                                                             = 0x00CB8FB0  
    CMovementShared::ChangeTurnRate(float)                                                                                                                              = 0x00CB8CD0  
    CMovementShared::ChangeWalkSpeed(float)                                                                                                                             = 0x00CB8F10  
    CMovementShared::EnableCollision(int)                                                                                                                               = 0x00CB92B0  
    CMovementShared::EnableGravity(int)                                                                                                                                 = 0x00CB9320  
    CMovementShared::FeatherFall(int)                                                                                                                                   = 0x00CB64F0  
    CMovementShared::FillInStatusUpdate(ulong,int,int,JamCliMovementStatus *)                                                                                           = 0x0083D450  
    CMovementShared::Jump(int)                                                                                                                                          = 0x00CB96B0  
    CMovementShared::PostFeatherFall(void)                                                                                                                              = 0x00CB64C0  
    CMovementShared::RemoveMovementForce(uint)                                                                                                                          = 0x00CB98E0  
    CMovementShared::SetRawFacing(float)                                                                                                                                = 0x00CB8B90  
    CMovementShared::SetRunMode(int)                                                                                                                                    = 0x00CB9230  
    CMovementShared::StartAscensionDescension(int)                                                                                                                      = 0x00CB8AB0  
    CMovementShared::StartMove(int)                                                                                                                                     = 0x00CB8620  
    CMovementShared::StartPitch(int)                                                                                                                                    = 0x00CB8900  
    CMovementShared::StartStrafe(int)                                                                                                                                   = 0x00CB86F0  
    CMovementShared::StartSwim(void)                                                                                                                                    = 0x00CB89E0  
    CMovementShared::StartTurn(int)                                                                                                                                     = 0x00CB8830  
    CMovementShared::StopAscensionDescension(void)                                                                                                                      = 0x00CB8B10  
    CMovementShared::StopFlight(void)                                                                                                                                   = 0x00CB9EF0  
    CMovementShared::StopMove(void)                                                                                                                                     = 0x00CBA1F0  
    CMovementShared::StopPitch(void)                                                                                                                                    = 0x00CB8980  
    CMovementShared::StopStrafe(void)                                                                                                                                   = 0x00CB9DF0  
    CMovementShared::StopSwim(void)                                                                                                                                     = 0x00CB9E50  
    CMovementShared::StopTurn(void)                                                                                                                                     = 0x00CB88A0  
    CMovementShared::TryRoot(void)                                                                                                                                      = 0x0083D400  
    CMovementShared::TryStartFalling(void)                                                                                                                              = 0x00CB9BA0  
    CMovementShared::UnRoot(int)                                                                                                                                        = 0x00CB9FD0  
    CMovementShared::WalkOnWater(int)                                                                                                                                   = 0x00CB64A0  
    CMovement_C::ApplyMovement(ulong,uint)                                                                                                                              = 0x0083F600  
    CMovement_C::CallMoveEventHandlers(ulong,uint,uint,int,int)                                                                                                         = 0x00846010  
    CMovement_C::ExecuteMovement(ulong,ulong)                                                                                                                           = 0x00847950  
    CMovement_C::FallStateChangedLocal<PlayerMoveSetFly>(ulong,uint,int)                                                                                                = 0x00846570  
    CMovement_C::GravityStateChanged(void)                                                                                                                              = 0x00842450  
    CMovement_C::Halt(void)                                                                                                                                             = 0x0083D8C0  
    CMovement_C::HandlePendingActions(void)                                                                                                                             = 0x008404E0  
    CMovement_C::HeartBeat(CPlayerMoveEvent  const&)                                                                                                                    = 0x0083ED20  
    CMovement_C::Launch(C2Vector  const&,float,float)                                                                                                                   = 0x0083E0A0  
    CMovement_C::RemoveFromMoversList(int)                                                                                                                              = 0x008403A0  
    CMovement_C::SendMoveAckMessage<PlayerMoveEnableSwimToFlyTransAck>(int,ulong,uint,uint)                                                                             = 0x00841D30  
    CMovement_C::SendMoveAckMessage<PlayerMoveFeatherFallAck>(int,ulong,uint,uint)                                                                                      = 0x00841790  
    CMovement_C::SendMoveAckMessage<PlayerMoveForceRootAck>(int,ulong,uint,uint)                                                                                        = 0x00841B50  
    CMovement_C::SendMoveAckMessage<PlayerMoveForceUnrootAck>(int,ulong,uint,uint)                                                                                      = 0x00841C40  
    CMovement_C::SendMoveAckMessage<PlayerMoveGravityDisableAck>(int,ulong,uint,uint)                                                                                   = 0x00840CB0  
    CMovement_C::SendMoveAckMessage<PlayerMoveGravityEnableAck>(int,ulong,uint,uint)                                                                                    = 0x00840BC0  
    CMovement_C::SendMoveAckMessage<PlayerMoveHoverAck>(int,ulong,uint,uint)                                                                                            = 0x00841880  
    CMovement_C::SendMoveAckMessage<PlayerMoveKnockBackAck>(int,ulong,uint,uint)                                                                                        = 0x008416A0  
    CMovement_C::SendMoveAckMessage<PlayerMoveSetCanFlyAck>(int,ulong,uint,uint)                                                                                        = 0x00841970  
    CMovement_C::SendMoveAckMessage<PlayerMoveWaterWalkAck>(int,ulong,uint,uint)                                                                                        = 0x00841A60  
    CMovement_C::SendMoveSpeedAckMessage<PlayerMoveForceFlightBackSpeedChangeAck>(int,ulong,uint,float,uint)                                                            = 0x008413A0  
    CMovement_C::SendMoveSpeedAckMessage<PlayerMoveForceFlightSpeedChangeAck>(int,ulong,uint,float,uint)                                                                = 0x008412A0  
    CMovement_C::SendMoveSpeedAckMessage<PlayerMoveForcePitchRateChangeAck>(int,ulong,uint,float,uint)                                                                  = 0x008415A0  
    CMovement_C::SendMoveSpeedAckMessage<PlayerMoveForceRunBackSpeedChangeAck>(int,ulong,uint,float,uint)                                                               = 0x00840EA0  
    CMovement_C::SendMoveSpeedAckMessage<PlayerMoveForceRunSpeedChangeAck>(int,ulong,uint,float,uint)                                                                   = 0x00840DA0  
    CMovement_C::SendMoveSpeedAckMessage<PlayerMoveForceSwimBackSpeedChangeAck>(int,ulong,uint,float,uint)= 0x008411A0  
    CMovement_C::SendMoveSpeedAckMessage<PlayerMoveForceSwimSpeedChangeAck>(int,ulong,uint,float,uint)                                                                  = 0x008410A0  
    CMovement_C::SendMoveSpeedAckMessage<PlayerMoveForceTurnRateChangeAck>(int,ulong,uint,float,uint)                                                                   = 0x008414A0  
    CMovement_C::SendMoveSpeedAckMessage<PlayerMoveForceWalkSpeedChangeAck>(int,ulong,uint,float,uint)                                                                  = 0x00840FA0  
    CMovement_C::SendRemoveMovementForceAckMessage(ulong,CPlayerMoveEvent *,uint)                                                                                       = 0x00840900  
    CMovement_C::SendSeatChangeMoveMessage(ulong,CPlayerMoveEvent *,uint)                                                                                               = 0x008409F0  
    CMovement_C::SendSetVehicleRecIdAckMessage(ulong,CPlayerMoveEvent *,uint)                                                                                           = 0x00840720  
    CMovement_C::SendTeleportAckMessage(int,ulong,uint,uint)                                                                                                            = 0x00840590  
    CMovement_C::Teleport(ulong long,C3Vector  const&,float,int,int,uchar)                                                                                              = 0x00842190  
    CMovement_C::UpdatePitch(ulong,CPlayerMoveEvent *,uint)                                                                                                             = 0x008434D0  
    CMovement_C::UpdatePlayerMovement(ulong)= 0x00846820  
    CPetBattleScene::Initialize(void)                                                                                                                                   = 0x0086C7B0  
    CRndSeed::SetSeed(uint)                                                                                                                                             = 0x0064A780  
    CUnitDisplay::CUnitDisplay(OBJECT_DISPLAY_TYPE)                                                                                                                     = 0x008D41E0  
    CUnitDisplay::SetUnitInterface(CUnitDisplayInterface *,int)                                                                                                         = 0x008CF680  
    CVar::Lookup(char  const*)                                                                                                                                          = 0x0046CC80  
    CVar::Set(int,bool,bool,bool,bool)                                                                                                                                  = 0x0046C280  
    ClntObjMgrHideObject(ulong long)                                                                                                                                    = 0x007FE130  
    ClntObjMgrInitializeShared(void)                                                                                                                                    = 0x007FDD60  
    ClntObjMgrInitializeStd(uint)                                                                                                                                       = 0x00801D60  
    ClntObjMgrObjectPtr(ulong long,OBJECT_TYPE,char  const*,uint)                                                                                                       = 0x007FDF20  
    ComSatClient_Init(void)                                                                                                                                             = 0x006CF580  
    ComputeCacheSizeIterator                                                                                                                                            = 0x006A8320  
    CreatureStats::Pack(CDataStore *)                                                                                                                                   = 0x008033F0  
    CreatureStats_C::Unpack(CDataStore *)                                                                                                                               = 0x00803560  
    DBCache<ArenaTeamCache,int,HASHKEY_DWORD,NullXInfo>::DBCache(ulong,char  const*,uint,uint,bool,bool,bool,uint)                                                      = 0x006BB6B0  
    DBCache<ArenaTeamCache,int,HASHKEY_DWORD,NullXInfo>::DBCache(ulong,char  const*,uint,uint,bool,bool,bool,uint)                                                      = 0x00CCA970  
    DBCache<ArenaTeamCache,int,HASHKEY_DWORD,NullXInfo>::Load(void)                                                                                                     = 0x006C3440  
    DBCache<BattlePetNam,long double,complex signed char ,char,uchar,long double,int,HASHKEY_DWORD,NullXInfo>::DBCache(ulong,char  const*,uint,uint,bool,bool,bool,uint)00CCA8A0  
    DBCache<CGPetition,int,HASHKEY_DWORD,NullXInfo>::DBCache(ulong,char  const*,uint,uint,bool,bool,bool,uint)                                                          = 0x006BB260  
    DBCache<CGPetition,int,HASHKEY_DWORD,NullXInfo>::DBCache(ulong,char  const*,uint,uint,bool,bool,bool,uint)                                                          = 0x00CCA8D0  
    DBCache<CGPetition,int,HASHKEY_DWORD,NullXInfo>::Load(void)                                                                                                         = 0x006C1F50  
    DBCache<CreatureStats_C,int,HASHKEY_DWORD,NullXInfo>::DBCache(ulong,char  const*,uint,uint,bool,bool,bool,uint)                                                     = 0x00CCA710  
    DBCache<CreatureStats_C,int,HASHKEY_DWORD,NullXInfo>::DBCache(ulong,char  const*,uint,uint,bool,bool,bool,uint)                                                     = 0x006BA6E0  
    DBCache<CreatureStats_C,int,HASHKEY_DWORD,NullXInfo>::Load(void)                                                                                                    = 0x006BECF0  
    DBCache<DanceCache,int,HASHKEY_DWORD,NullXInfo>::DBCache(ulong,char  const*,uint,uint,bool,bool,bool,uint)                                                          = 0x006BB820  
    DBCache<DanceCache,int,HASHKEY_DWORD,NullXInfo>::DBCache(ulong,char  const*,uint,uint,bool,bool,bool,uint)                                                          = 0x00CCA9A0  
    DBCache<DanceCache,int,HASHKEY_DWORD,NullXInfo>::Load(void)                                                                                                         = 0x006C3A90  
    DBCache<GameObjectStats_C,int,HASHKEY_DWORD,NullXInfo>::DBCache(ulong,char  const*,uint,uint,bool,bool,bool,uint)                                                   = 0x006BA850  
    DBCache<GameObjectStats_C,int,HASHKEY_DWORD,NullXInfo>::DBCache(ulong,char  const*,uint,uint,bool,bool,bool,uint)                                                   = 0x00CCA740  
    DBCache<GameObjectStats_C,int,HASHKEY_DWORD,NullXInfo>::Load(void)                                                                                                  = 0x006BF490  
    DBCache<GuildStats_C,ulong long,CHashKeyGUID,NullXInfo>::DBCache(ulong,char  const*,uint,uint,bool,bool,bool,uint)                                                  = 0x006BACA0  
    DBCache<GuildStats_C,ulong long,CHashKeyGUID,NullXInfo>::DBCache(ulong,char  const*,uint,uint,bool,bool,bool,uint)                                                  = 0x00CCA7E0  
    DBCache<GuildStats_C,ulong long,CHashKeyGUID,NullXInfo>::Load(void)                                                                                                 = 0x006C04D0  
    DBCache<ItemTextCache_C,ulong long,CHashKeyGUID,NullXInfo>::DBCache(ulong,char  const*,uint,uint,bool,bool,bool,uint)                                               = 0x00CCA900  
    DBCache<ItemTextCache_C,ulong long,CHashKeyGUID,NullXInfo>::DBCache(ulong,char  const*,uint,uint,bool,bool,bool,uint)                                               = 0x006BB3D0  
    DBCache<ItemTextCache_C,ulong long,CHashKeyGUID,NullXInfo>::Load(void)                                                                                              = 0x006C25D0  
    DBCache<NPCText,int,HASHKEY_DWORD,NullXInfo>::DBCache(ulong,char  const*,uint,uint,bool,bool,bool,uint)                                                             = 0x006BA9C0  
    DBCache<NPCText,int,HASHKEY_DWORD,NullXInfo>::DBCache(ulong,char  const*,uint,uint,bool,bool,bool,uint)                                                             = 0x00CCA770  
    DBCache<NPCText,int,HASHKEY_DWORD,NullXInfo>::Load(void)                                                                                                            = 0x006BFC00  
    DBCache<NameCache,ulong long,CHashKeyGUID,NameCacheXInfo>::DBCache(ulong,char  const*,uint,uint,bool,bool,bool,uint)                                                = 0x006BAB30  
    DBCache<NameCache,ulong long,CHashKeyGUID,NameCacheXInfo>::DBCache(ulong,char  const*,uint,uint,bool,bool,bool,uint)                                                = 0x00CCA7A0  
    DBCache<NameCache,ulong long,CHashKeyGUID,NameCacheXInfo>::Load(void)                                                                                               = 0x006C4650  
    DBCache<PageTextCache_C,int,HASHKEY_DWORD,NullXInfo>::DBCache(ulong,char  const*,uint,uint,bool,bool,bool,uint)                                                     = 0x006BAF80  
    DBCache<PageTextCache_C,int,HASHKEY_DWORD,NullXInfo>::DBCache(ulong,char  const*,uint,uint,bool,bool,bool,uint)                                                     = 0x00CCA840  
    DBCache<PageTextCache_C,int,HASHKEY_DWORD,NullXInfo>::Load(void)                                                                                                    = 0x006C12C0  
    DBCache<PetNameCache,int,HASHKEY_DWORD,NullXInfo>::DBCache(ulong,char  const*,uint,uint,bool,bool,bool,uint)                                                        = 0x006BB0F0  
    DBCache<PetNameCache,int,HASHKEY_DWORD,NullXInfo>::DBCache(ulong,char  const*,uint,uint,bool,bool,bool,uint)                                                        = 0x00CCA870  
    DBCache<PetNameCache,int,HASHKEY_DWORD,NullXInfo>::Load(void)                                                                                                       = 0x006C1900  
    DBCache<QuestCache,int,HASHKEY_DWORD,NullXInfo>::DBCache(ulong,char  const*,uint,uint,bool,bool,bool,uint)                                                          = 0x006BAE10  
    DBCache<QuestCache,int,HASHKEY_DWORD,NullXInfo>::DBCache(ulong,char  const*,uint,uint,bool,bool,bool,uint)                                                          = 0x00CCA810  
    DBCache<QuestCache,int,HASHKEY_DWORD,NullXInfo>::Load(void)                                                                                                         = 0x006C0B50  
    DBCache<RealmCache,ulong,HASHKEY_DWORD,NullXInfo>::DBCache(ulong,char  const*,uint,uint,bool,bool,bool,uint)                                                        = 0x006BB990  
    DBCache<RealmCache,ulong,HASHKEY_DWORD,NullXInfo>::DBCache(ulong,char  const*,uint,uint,bool,bool,bool,uint)                                                        = 0x00CCA9D0  
    DBCache<RealmCache,ulong,HASHKEY_DWORD,NullXInfo>::Load(void)                                                                                                       = 0x006C40E0  
    DBCache<WardenCachedModule,CWardenKey,CWardenKey,NullXInfo>::DBCache(ulong,char  const*,uint,uint,bool,bool,bool,uint)                                              = 0x00CCA930  
    DBCache<WardenCachedModule,CWardenKey,CWardenKey,NullXInfo>::DBCache(ulong,char  const*,uint,uint,bool,bool,bool,uint)                                              = 0x006BB540  
    DBCache<WardenCachedModule,CWardenKey,CWardenKey,NullXInfo>::Load(void)= 0x006C2D20  
    DBCache_ClearTemporaryCaches(void)                                                                                                                                  = 0x00687320  
    DBCache_Initialize(void)                                                                                                                                            = 0x006868C0  
    DBCache_Initialize(void)                                                                                                                                            = 0x006865C0  
    DBCache_RegisterHandlers(void)                                                                                                                                      = 0x00687670  
    DBCache_VerifyAndUpdateCacheVersion(uint)                                                                                                                           = 0x006868E0  
    DanceCache::Pack(CDataStore *)                                                                                                                                      = 0x008032E0  
    DanceCache::Unpack(CDataStore *)                                                                                                                                    = 0x00803350  
    FrameScript_GetText(char  const*,int,FRAMESCRIPT_GENDER)                                                                                                            = 0x00476720  
    FrameScript_Initialize(int)                                                                                                                                         = 0x00476560  
    FrameTime::GetCurTimeMs(void)                                                                                                                                       = 0x0046EB30  
    FrameTime::Initialize(uint)                                                                                                                                         = 0x0046EC50  
    FrameXML_RegisterDefault(void)                                                                                                                                      = 0x0047B2B0  
    FriendList::Initialize(void)                                                                                                                                        = 0x00B959E0  
    GetAddOnInfoRequest(CDataStore *)                                                                                                                                   = 0x00933AF0  
    GetUpdateObject(ulong long,int *)                                                                                                                                   = 0x008011B0  
    IPacketPipe::SwitchingTo(IPacketPipe*)                                                                                                                              = 0x00B81F00  
    JamCliObjCreate::CliGet(CDataStore *,bool)                                                                                                                          = 0x00730EB0  
    JamCliObjCreate::JamCliObjCreate(void)                                                                                                                              = 0x00733ED0  
    JamCliObjCreate::Validate(void)                                                                                                                                     = 0x00733410  
    LoadingScreenInitialize(void)                                                                                                                                       = 0x0040BFA0  
    LootInitialize(void)                                                                                                                                                = 0x006D4600  
    MovementGetGlobals(void)                                                                                                                                            = 0x00853590  
    MovementInit(void)                                                                                                                                                  = 0x00403530  
    MovieStreaming::InitializeGame(void)                                                                                                                                = 0x0048E270  
    NetClient::JAMClientDispatch                                                                                                                                        = 0x006F58C0  
    NetClient::ProcessMessage                                                                                                                                           = 0x007F8A80  
    NetClient::Send(CDataStore *,CONNECTION_ID)                                                                                                                         = 0x007FAE30  
    NetClient::Send(JamClientMessage *,CONNECTION_ID)                                                                                                                   = 0x007FB050  
    ObjectAllocAddHeap(uint,uint,char  const*,bool)                                                                                                                     = 0x007FCBC0  
    ObjectUpdateFirstPass(ulong,uint,uint,CDataStore *,TSStackArray<uint> &,TSStackArray&<ChangeMasksForAllUpdatesType>,TSStackArray&<DynamicChangeMasksForAllUpdates>) = 0x00801320  
    ObjectUpdateHandler(void *,uint,ulong,CDataStore *)                                                                                                                 = 0x008019C0  
    PacketPipe_CliSvr::PacketPipe_CliSvr(uchar  const*,uchar,uchar,uchar  const*,uchar)                                                                                 = 0x007F9020  
    PacketPipe_CliSvr::PacketPipe_CliSvr(uchar  const*,uchar,uchar,uchar  const*,uchar)                                                                                 = 0x00B80CC0  
    PhaseShift_C_InitGame(void)                                                                                                                                         = 0x006D6050  
    PlayerClientInitialize(void)                                                                                                                                        = 0x00828B70  
    PlayerMoveStartBackward::PlayerMoveStartBackward(void)                                                                                                              = 0x0070A0F0  
    PlayerMoveStartBackward::~PlayerMoveStartBackward()                                                                                                                 = 0x0070B4D0  
    PlayerMoveStartForward::PlayerMoveStartForward(void)                                                                                                                = 0x007092C0  
    PlayerMoveStartForward::~PlayerMoveStartForward()                                                                                                                   = 0x007055B0  
    PlayerNameInitialize(void)                                                                                                                                          = 0x006D2A10  
    PortraitInitialize(void)                                                                                                                                            = 0x0093E560  
    RANDOM_SALT                                                                                                                                                         = 0x00D7A4BC  
    RealmConnection::HandleAuthChallenge(AuthenticationChallenge *)                                                                                                     = 0x00B82740  
    SARC4PrepareKey(void  const*,ulong,SARC4Key *)                                                                                                                      = 0x00C93250  
    SARC4ProcessBuffer(void *,ulong,SARC4Key  const*,SARC4Key*)                                                                                                         = 0x00C930A0  
    SCritSect::Enter(void)                                                                                                                                              = 0x006662E0  
    SCritSect::Leave(void)                                                                                                                                              = 0x006662F0  
    SErrDisplayAppFatal                                                                                                                                                 = 0x00662C10  
    SErrDisplayAppFatalCustom                                                                                                                                           = 0x00662BF0  
    SErrGetErrorStr                                                                                                                                                     = 0x00661870  
    SErrGetLastError                                                                                                                                                    = 0x006610C0  
    SFile::CloseLeakDetect                                                                                                                                              = 0x004168B0  
    SFile::GetFileSize                                                                                                                                                  = 0x004151A0  
    SFile::OpenExLeakDetect                                                                                                                                             = 0x00418550  
    SFile::OpenLeakDetect                                                                                                                                               = 0x00418960  
    SFile::Read                                                                                                                                                         = 0x00416540  
    SFile::SetFilePointer                                                                                                                                               = 0x00415560  
    SHA1::Finish(SHA1::Digest &)                                                                                                                                        = 0x00C8FBA0  
    SHA1::Prepare                                                                                                                                                       = 0x0066E2C0  
    SHA1::Prepare(void)                                                                                                                                                 = 0x007F9100  
    SHA1::Process(void  const*,uint)                                                                                                                                    = 0x00C8FAC0  
    SHA1_Final(uchar *,SHA1_CONTEXT *)                                                                                                                                  = 0x00C8F2D0  
    SHA1_Init(SHA1_CONTEXT *)                                                                                                                                           = 0x00C8F1D0  
    SHA1_Update(SHA1_CONTEXT *,uchar  const*,uint)                                                                                                                      = 0x00C8F210  
    SI3::Init(int)                                                                                                                                                      = 0x0090B6C0  
    SI3::InitAmbienceFlavor(void)                                                                                                                                       = 0x0090AB70  
    SI3::InitZoneIntros(void)                                                                                                                                           = 0x00909C50  
    SI3::InitZoneSoundsHandler(void)                                                                                                                                    = 0x0090B040  
    SI3::SetWeatherKitID(int)                                                                                                                                           = 0x00908520  
    SMemAlloc                                                                                                                                                           = 0x0065F4E0  
    SMemFree                                                                                                                                                            = 0x0065EA50  
    SMemReAlloc                                                                                                                                                         = 0x0065F530  
    ScriptEventsInitialize(void)                                                                                                                                        = 0x00923330  
    SmoothPhasing::Initialize(void)                                                                                                                                     = 0x00864E20  
    SmoothPhasing::Try(ulong long,int,C3Vector  const&,ulong long,CUnitDisplay &)                                                                                       = 0x00865E20  
    Spell_C_Initialize(void)                                                                                                                                            = 0x007F0F60  
    UnhookWindowsHookEx                                                                                                                                                 = 0x00CEA504  
    UserRouterClientAuthSession::CliPut                                                                                                                                 = 0x006FBB70  
    UserRouterClientAuthSession::UserRouterClientAuthSession(void)                                                                                                      = 0x006FBA70  
    UserRouterClientAuthSession::~UserRouterClientAuthSession()                                                                                                         = 0x006FB9F0  
    UserRouterClientEnableNagle::UserRouterClientEnableNagle(void)                                                                                                      = 0x006FB460
```

JamClientdispatch functions


```
Client::MultiConstructor13                                                                     = 0x00767850  
Client::MultiConstructor218                                                                    = 0x00737740  
Client::MultiConstructor250                                                                    = 0x00742D80  
Client::MultiConstructor285                                                                    = 0x0079E5E0  
Client::MultiConstructor311                                                                    = 0x0076B5E0  
Client::MultiConstructor320                                                                    = 0x0073D990  
Client::MultiConstructor332                                                                    = 0x0076ECB0  
Client::MultiConstructor347                                                                    = 0x00753A70  
Client::MultiConstructor350                                                                    = 0x00752CB0  
Client::MultiConstructor352                                                                    = 0x00740ED0  
Client::MultiConstructor371                                                                    = 0x00763BF0  
Client::MultiConstructor386                                                                    = 0x00735D70  
Client::MultiConstructor396                                                                    = 0x00753F90  
Client::MultiDestructor13                                                                      = 0x00740BA0  
Client::MultiDestructor285                                                                     = 0x00768050  
Client::MultiDestructor396                                                                     = 0x006FC900  
ClientAELootTargetAck::CallHandler                                                             = 0x0074D290  
ClientAELootTargetAck::s_handler                                                               = 0x00FC5558  
ClientAELootTargets::CallHandler                                                               = 0x00751600  
ClientAELootTargets::s_handler                                                                 = 0x00FC5928  
ClientAbortNewWorld::CallHandler                                                               = 0x0075FBE0  
ClientAbortNewWorld::s_handler                                                                 = 0x00FC5764  
ClientAccountCriteriaUpdate::CallHandler                                                       = 0x0074A320  
ClientAccountCriteriaUpdate::ClientAccountCriteriaUpdate                                       = 0x00767410  
ClientAccountCriteriaUpdate::_ClientAccountCriteriaUpdate                                      = 0x00736F30  
ClientAccountCriteriaUpdate::s_handler                                                         = 0x00FC591C  
ClientAccountInfoResponse::CallHandler                                                         = 0x00761890  
ClientAccountInfoResponse::ClientAccountInfoResponse                                           = 0x007A85C0  
ClientAccountInfoResponse::_ClientAccountInfoResponse                                          = 0x007A4020  
ClientAccountInfoResponse::s_handler                                                           = 0x00FC54D4  
ClientAchievementEarned::CallHandler                                                           = 0x0075D320  
ClientAchievementEarned::ClientAchievementEarned                                               = 0x00766260  
ClientAchievementEarned::s_handler                                                             = 0x00FC57B4  
ClientAddBattlenetFriendResponse::CallHandler                                                  = 0x0074DAC0  
ClientAddBattlenetFriendResponse::ClientAddBattlenetFriendResponse                             = 0x00768B00  
ClientAddBattlenetFriendResponse::s_handler                                                    = 0x00FC56DC  
ClientAddItemPassive::CallHandler                                                              = 0x0074BBA0  
ClientAddItemPassive::s_handler                                                                = 0x00FC55C4  
ClientAdjustSplineDuration::CallHandler                                                        = 0x00740B20  
ClientAdjustSplineDuration::ClientAdjustSplineDuration                                         = 0x00769D20  
ClientAdjustSplineDuration::s_handler                                                          = 0x00FC5870  
ClientAllAccountCriteria::CallHandler                                                          = 0x0073D5A0  
ClientAllAccountCriteria::ClientAllAccountCriteria                                             = 0x0079A4C0  
ClientAllAccountCriteria::_ClientAllAccountCriteria                                            = 0x0076BE30  
ClientAllAccountCriteria::s_handler                                                            = 0x00FC53E8  
ClientAllAchievementData::CallHandler                                                          = 0x0074A810  
ClientAllAchievementData::ClientAllAchievementData                                             = 0x0079DF90  
ClientAllAchievementData::_ClientAllAchievementData                                            = 0x00782580  
ClientAllAchievementData::s_handler                                                            = 0x00FC5864  
ClientAllGuildAchievements::CallHandler                                                        = 0x007609E0  
ClientAllGuildAchievements::ClientAllGuildAchievements                                         = 0x0079DF50  
ClientAllGuildAchievements::_ClientAllGuildAchievements                                        = 0x0076FCF0  
ClientAllGuildAchievements::s_handler                                                          = 0x00FC57F0  
ClientAreaShareInfoResponse::CallHandler                                                       = 0x0073D760  
ClientAreaShareInfoResponse::ClientAreaShareInfoResponse                                       = 0x0079DAF0  
ClientAreaShareInfoResponse::_ClientAreaShareInfoResponse                                      = 0x00785310  
ClientAreaShareInfoResponse::s_handler                                                         = 0x00FC5570  
ClientAreaShareMappingsResponse::CallHandler                                                   = 0x0075C6B0  
ClientAreaShareMappingsResponse::ClientAreaShareMappingsResponse                               = 0x007C3E70  
ClientAreaShareMappingsResponse::_ClientAreaShareMappingsResponse                              = 0x007BAF60  
ClientAreaShareMappingsResponse::s_handler                                                     = 0x00FC5708  
ClientAreaTriggerDebugPlayerInside::CallHandler                                                = 0x007502F0  
ClientAreaTriggerDebugPlayerInside::ClientAreaTriggerDebugPlayerInside                         = 0x0075D360  
ClientAreaTriggerDebugPlayerInside::s_handler                                                  = 0x00FC5670  
ClientAreaTriggerDebugSweep::CallHandler                                                       = 0x0074AC80  
ClientAreaTriggerDebugSweep::ClientAreaTriggerDebugSweep                                       = 0x00767720  
ClientAreaTriggerDebugSweep::s_handler                                                         = 0x00FC569C  
ClientAreaTriggerMovementUpdate::CallHandler                                                   = 0x0073D620  
ClientAreaTriggerMovementUpdate::ClientAreaTriggerMovementUpdate                               = 0x00740AC0  
ClientAreaTriggerMovementUpdate::s_handler                                                     = 0x00FC5384  
ClientArenaPrepOpponentSpecializations::CallHandler                                            = 0x00759500  
ClientArenaPrepOpponentSpecializations::ClientArenaPrepOpponentSpecializations                 = 0x00798F00  
ClientArenaPrepOpponentSpecializations::_ClientArenaPrepOpponentSpecializations                = 0x0079AA70  
ClientArenaPrepOpponentSpecializations::s_handler                                              = 0x00FC554C  
ClientArenaTeamCommandResult::CallHandler                                                      = 0x0075F700  
ClientArenaTeamCommandResult::ClientArenaTeamCommandResult                                     = 0x0075CB80  
ClientArenaTeamCommandResult::s_handler                                                        = 0x00FC53B4  
ClientAuraPointsDepleted::CallHandler                                                          = 0x00740720  
ClientAuraPointsDepleted::ClientAuraPointsDepleted                                             = 0x0075C220  
ClientAuraPointsDepleted::s_handler                                                            = 0x00FC5874  
ClientAuthResponse::CallHandler                                                                = 0x0074E600  
ClientAuthResponse::ClientAuthResponse                                                         = 0x007C83D0  
ClientAuthResponse::_ClientAuthResponse                                                        = 0x007C1160  
ClientAuthResponse::s_handler                                                                  = 0x00FC57E0  
ClientAverageItemLevelInform::CallHandler                                                      = 0x00740B60  
ClientAverageItemLevelInform::ClientAverageItemLevelInform                                     = 0x00736D00  
ClientAverageItemLevelInform::s_handler                                                        = 0x00FC5954  
ClientBFMgrEjectPending::CallHandler                                                           = 0x00756020  
ClientBFMgrEjectPending::ClientBFMgrEjectPending                                               = 0x0073EB40  
ClientBFMgrEjectPending::s_handler                                                             = 0x00FC5984  
ClientBFMgrEjected::CallHandler                                                                = 0x0075E350  
ClientBFMgrEjected::ClientBFMgrEjected                                                         = 0x00752220  
ClientBFMgrEjected::s_handler                                                                  = 0x00FC57E4  
ClientBFMgrEntering::CallHandler                                                               = 0x00744190  
ClientBFMgrEntering::ClientBFMgrEntering                                                       = 0x0076FA80  
ClientBFMgrEntering::s_handler                                                                 = 0x00FC54C8  
ClientBFMgrEntryInvite::CallHandler                                                            = 0x007599F0  
ClientBFMgrEntryInvite::ClientBFMgrEntryInvite                                                 = 0x0076ED10  
ClientBFMgrEntryInvite::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC59A8  
ClientBFMgrExitRequest::CallHandler                                                            = 0x00761440  
ClientBFMgrExitRequest::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC56F4  
ClientBFMgrQueueInvite::CallHandler                                                            = 0x0074D050  
ClientBFMgrQueueInvite::ClientBFMgrQueueInvite                                                 = 0x0076DDB0  
ClientBFMgrQueueInvite::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC595C  
ClientBFMgrQueueRequestResponse::CallHandler                                                   = 0x0075D470  
ClientBFMgrQueueRequestResponse::ClientBFMgrQueueRequestResponse                               = 0x00765F20  
ClientBFMgrQueueRequestResponse::s_handler                                                     = 0x00FC5950  
ClientBFMgrStateChanged::CallHandler                                                           = 0x007509F0  
ClientBFMgrStateChanged::ClientBFMgrStateChanged                                               = 0x00763BB0  
ClientBFMgrStateChanged::s_handler                                                             = 0x00FC5690  
ClientBattlePetDeleted::CallHandler                                                            = 0x00747EB0  
ClientBattlePetDeleted::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC596C  
ClientBattlePetError::CallHandler                                                              = 0x0074E110  
ClientBattlePetError::ClientBattlePetError                                                     = 0x007702E0  
ClientBattlePetError::s_handler                                                                = 0x00FC5450  
ClientBattlePetJournal::CallHandler                                                            = 0x007593D0  
ClientBattlePetJournal::ClientBattlePetJournal                                                 = 0x007B4420  
ClientBattlePetJournal::_ClientBattlePetJournal                                                = 0x0079DAA0  
ClientBattlePetJournal::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC55A4  
ClientBattlePetJournalLockAcquired::CallHandler                                                = 0x0073F8B0  
ClientBattlePetJournalLockAcquired::s_handler                                                  = 0x00FC570C  
ClientBattlePetJournalLockDenied::CallHandler                                                  = 0x00749B40  
ClientBattlePetJournalLockDenied::s_handler                                                    = 0x00FC56C8  
ClientBattlePetLicenseChanged::CallHandler                                                     = 0x0073CB70  
ClientBattlePetLicenseChanged::s_handler                                                       = 0x00FC58D4  
ClientBattlePetTrapLevel::CallHandler                                                          = 0x0075A7B0  
ClientBattlePetTrapLevel::s_handler                                                            = 0x00FC541C  
ClientBattlePetUpdates::CallHandler                                                            = 0x0075EC10  
ClientBattlePetUpdates::ClientBattlePetUpdates                                                 = 0x007AF930  
ClientBattlePetUpdates::_ClientBattlePetUpdates                                                = 0x007B6320  
ClientBattlePetUpdates::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC58E4  
ClientBattlePetsHealed::CallHandler                                                            = 0x00743730  
ClientBattlePetsHealed::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC5974  
ClientBattlefieldList::CallHandler                                                             = 0x00758F00  
ClientBattlefieldList::ClientBattlefieldList                                                   = 0x0078E5D0  
ClientBattlefieldList::_ClientBattlefieldList                                                  = 0x00771190  
ClientBattlefieldList::s_handler                                                               = 0x00FC54E8  
ClientBattlefieldPortDenied::CallHandler                                                       = 0x0075BE50  
ClientBattlefieldPortDenied::s_handler                                                         = 0x00FC5960  
ClientBattlefieldStatus_Active::CallHandler                                                    = 0x00752D70  
ClientBattlefieldStatus_Active::ClientBattlefieldStatus_Active                                 = 0x007507E0  
ClientBattlefieldStatus_Active::_ClientBattlefieldStatus_Active                                = 0x0073E850  
ClientBattlefieldStatus_Active::s_handler                                                      = 0x00FC58C8  
ClientBattlefieldStatus_Failed::CallHandler                                                    = 0x0074C100  
ClientBattlefieldStatus_Failed::ClientBattlefieldStatus_Failed                                 = 0x00766220  
ClientBattlefieldStatus_Failed::_ClientBattlefieldStatus_Failed                                = 0x007364D0  
ClientBattlefieldStatus_Failed::s_handler                                                      = 0x00FC55A8  
ClientBattlefieldStatus_NeedConfirmation::CallHandler                                          = 0x007482A0  
ClientBattlefieldStatus_NeedConfirmation::ClientBattlefieldStatus_NeedConfirmation             = 0x00754290  
ClientBattlefieldStatus_NeedConfirmation::_ClientBattlefieldStatus_NeedConfirmation            = 0x007414E0  
ClientBattlefieldStatus_NeedConfirmation::s_handler                                            = 0x00FC572C  
ClientBattlefieldStatus_None::CallHandler                                                      = 0x00760990  
ClientBattlefieldStatus_None::ClientBattlefieldStatus_None                                     = 0x0074B6D0  
ClientBattlefieldStatus_None::_ClientBattlefieldStatus_None                                    = 0x00736ED0  
ClientBattlefieldStatus_None::s_handler                                                        = 0x00FC5628  
ClientBattlefieldStatus_Queued::CallHandler                                                    = 0x0073E7D0  
ClientBattlefieldStatus_Queued::ClientBattlefieldStatus_Queued                                 = 0x00765EA0  
ClientBattlefieldStatus_Queued::_ClientBattlefieldStatus_Queued                                = 0x0073F000  
ClientBattlefieldStatus_Queued::s_handler                                                      = 0x00FC539C  
ClientBattlefieldStatus_WaitForGroups::CallHandler                                             = 0x0075E000  
ClientBattlefieldStatus_WaitForGroups::ClientBattlefieldStatus_WaitForGroups                   = 0x0073D5E0  
ClientBattlefieldStatus_WaitForGroups::_ClientBattlefieldStatus_WaitForGroups                  = 0x007612F0  
ClientBattlefieldStatus_WaitForGroups::s_handler                                               = 0x00FC5694  
ClientBattlegroundInfoThrottled::CallHandler                                                   = 0x0073F020  
ClientBattlegroundInfoThrottled::s_handler                                                     = 0x00FC5624  
ClientBattlegroundPlayerJoined::CallHandler                                                    = 0x0075D7F0  
ClientBattlegroundPlayerJoined::ClientBattlegroundPlayerJoined                                 = 0x007640C0  
ClientBattlegroundPlayerJoined::s_handler                                                      = 0x00FC57D0  
ClientBattlegroundPlayerLeft::CallHandler                                                      = 0x00758100  
ClientBattlegroundPlayerLeft::ClientBattlegroundPlayerLeft                                     = 0x0074EA60  
ClientBattlegroundPlayerLeft::s_handler                                                        = 0x00FC5388  
ClientBattlegroundPlayerPositions::CallHandler                                                 = 0x0074FE90  
ClientBattlegroundPlayerPositions::ClientBattlegroundPlayerPositions                           = 0x007A6D30  
ClientBattlegroundPlayerPositions::_ClientBattlegroundPlayerPositions                          = 0x007A3FE0  
ClientBattlegroundPlayerPositions::s_handler                                                   = 0x00FC55B4  
ClientBlackMarketBidOnItemResult::CallHandler                                                  = 0x0075D6A0  
ClientBlackMarketBidOnItemResult::s_handler                                                    = 0x00FC560C  
ClientBlackMar****penResult::CallHandler                                                       = 0x0073D0C0  
ClientBlackMar****penResult::ClientBlackMar****penResult                                       = 0x0075B850  
ClientBlackMar****penResult::s_handler                                                         = 0x00FC5574  
ClientBlackMar****utbid::CallHandler                                                           = 0x00755290  
ClientBlackMar****utbid::s_handler                                                             = 0x00FC5538  
ClientBlackMarketRequestItemsResult::CallHandler                                               = 0x00746510  
ClientBlackMarketRequestItemsResult::ClientBlackMarketRequestItemsResult                       = 0x007AFE90  
ClientBlackMarketRequestItemsResult::_ClientBlackMarketRequestItemsResult                      = 0x0077F7C0  
ClientBlackMarketRequestItemsResult::s_handler                                                 = 0x00FC53EC  
ClientBlackMarketWon::CallHandler                                                              = 0x007595E0  
ClientBlackMarketWon::s_handler                                                                = 0x00FC545C  
ClientBonusRollEmpty::CallHandler                                                              = 0x0075A3B0  
ClientBonusRollEmpty::s_handler                                                                = 0x00FC548C  
ClientCanDuelResult::CallHandler                                                               = 0x00741F50  
ClientCanDuelResult::ClientCanDuelResult                                                       = 0x007612B0  
ClientCanDuelResult::s_handler                                                                 = 0x00FC565C  
ClientCancelOrphanSpellVisual::CallHandler                                                     = 0x0075CD70  
ClientCancelOrphanSpellVisual::s_handler                                                       = 0x00FC5440  
ClientCancelScene::CallHandler                                                                 = 0x00748440  
ClientCancelScene::ClientCancelScene                                                           = 0x0076FBC0  
ClientCancelScene::s_handler                                                                   = 0x00FC53DC  
ClientCancelSpellVisual::CallHandler                                                           = 0x0074EF50  
ClientCancelSpellVisual::ClientCancelSpellVisual                                               = 0x00768C10  
ClientCancelSpellVisual::s_handler                                                             = 0x00FC5988  
ClientCancelSpellVisualKit::CallHandler                                                        = 0x00758FD0  
ClientCancelSpellVisualKit::ClientCancelSpellVisualKit                                         = 0x00744090  
ClientCancelSpellVisualKit::s_handler                                                          = 0x00FC5600  
ClientCategoryCooldown::CallHandler                                                            = 0x0074C350  
ClientCategoryCooldown::ClientCategoryCooldown                                                 = 0x007A3740  
ClientCategoryCooldown::_ClientCategoryCooldown                                                = 0x0079A370  
ClientCategoryCooldown::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC57B8  
ClientChallegeModeRewards::CallHandler                                                         = 0x007581D0  
ClientChallegeModeRewards::ClientChallegeModeRewards                                           = 0x007C9190  
ClientChallegeModeRewards::_ClientChallegeModeRewards                                          = 0x007C8710  
ClientChallegeModeRewards::s_handler                                                           = 0x00FC577C  
ClientChallengeModeAllMapStats::CallHandler                                                    = 0x00758450  
ClientChallengeModeAllMapStats::ClientChallengeModeAllMapStats                                 = 0x007C3E20  
ClientChallengeModeAllMapStats::_ClientChallengeModeAllMapStats                                = 0x007BDFE0  
ClientChallengeModeAllMapStats::s_handler                                                      = 0x00FC55B0  
ClientChallengeModeComplete::CallHandler                                                       = 0x00750F10  
ClientChallengeModeComplete::ClientChallengeModeComplete                                       = 0x007AF8E0  
ClientChallengeModeComplete::_ClientChallengeModeComplete                                      = 0x007A38E0  
ClientChallengeModeComplete::s_handler                                                         = 0x00FC5430  
ClientChallengeModeMapStatsUpdate::CallHandler                                                 = 0x0073C750  
ClientChallengeModeMapStatsUpdate::ClientChallengeModeMapStatsUpdate                           = 0x00789C40  
ClientChallengeModeMapStatsUpdate::_ClientChallengeModeMapStatsUpdate                          = 0x007830F0  
ClientChallengeModeMapStatsUpdate::s_handler                                                   = 0x00FC54AC  
ClientChallengeModeNewPlayerRecord::CallHandler                                                = 0x0075C900  
ClientChallengeModeNewPlayerRecord::s_handler                                                  = 0x00FC55F8  
ClientChallengeModeRequestLeadersResult::CallHandler                                           = 0x0075B390  
ClientChallengeModeRequestLeadersResult::ClientChallengeModeRequestLeadersResult               = 0x007C8300  
ClientChallengeModeRequestLeadersResult::_ClientChallengeModeRequestLeadersResult              = 0x007C1120  
ClientChallengeModeRequestLeadersResult::s_handler                                             = 0x00FC5940  
ClientChatIgnoredAccountMuted::CallHandler                                                     = 0x0073F930  
ClientChatIgnoredAccountMuted::s_handler                                                       = 0x00FC5848  
ClientCheckWargameEntry::CallHandler                                                           = 0x007515B0  
ClientCheckWargameEntry::ClientCheckWargameEntry                                               = 0x0074D6B0  
ClientCheckWargameEntry::s_handler                                                             = 0x00FC56C0  
ClientClearAllSpellCharges::CallHandler                                                        = 0x007437F0  
ClientClearAllSpellCharges::ClientClearAllSpellCharges                                         = 0x00751C60  
ClientClearAllSpellCharges::s_handler                                                          = 0x00FC5918  
ClientClearBossEmotes::CallHandler                                                             = 0x0074F1F0  
ClientClearBossEmotes::s_handler                                                               = 0x00FC53F4  
ClientClearCooldowns::CallHandler                                                              = 0x00753850  
ClientClearCooldowns::ClientClearCooldowns                                                     = 0x00794F80  
ClientClearCooldowns::_ClientClearCooldowns                                                    = 0x0076FB10  
ClientClearCooldowns::s_handler                                                                = 0x00FC581C  
ClientClearItemChallengeModeData::CallHandler                                                  = 0x0074C4F0  
ClientClearItemChallengeModeData::ClientClearItemChallengeModeData                             = 0x00751A30  
ClientClearItemChallengeModeData::s_handler                                                    = 0x00FC5654  
ClientClearQuestCompletedBit::CallHandler                                                      = 0x0075F040  
ClientClearQuestCompletedBit::s_handler                                                        = 0x00FC5858  
ClientClearQuestCompletedBits::CallHandler                                                     = 0x00757540  
ClientClearQuestCompletedBits::s_handler                                                       = 0x00FC594C  
ClientClearedPromotion::CallHandler                                                            = 0x0074E640  
ClientClearedPromotion::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC53B8  
ClientCoinRemoved::CallHandler                                                                 = 0x0074BEE0  
ClientCoinRemoved::ClientCoinRemoved                                                           = 0x00767CC0  
ClientCoinRemoved::s_handler                                                                   = 0x00FC5504  
ClientCommentatorPartyInfo::CallHandler                                                        = 0x00759590  
ClientCommentatorPartyInfo::ClientCommentatorPartyInfo                                         = 0x007B8AE0  
ClientCommentatorPartyInfo::_ClientCommentatorPartyInfo                                        = 0x0079B550  
ClientCommentatorPartyInfo::s_handler                                                          = 0x00FC5598  
ClientConsoleWrite::CallHandler                                                                = 0x00747D10  
ClientConsoleWrite::ClientConsoleWrite                                                         = 0x0076E330  
ClientConsoleWrite::s_handler                                                                  = 0x00FC553C  
ClientControlUpdate::CallHandler                                                               = 0x00741330  
ClientControlUpdate::ClientControlUpdate                                                       = 0x00768FD0  
ClientControlUpdate::s_handler                                                                 = 0x00FC54A0  
ClientCorpseLocation::CallHandler                                                              = 0x0075EBD0  
ClientCorpseLocation::ClientCorpseLocation                                                     = 0x00765A70  
ClientCorpseLocation::s_handler                                                                = 0x00FC55DC  
ClientCurrencyLootRemoved::CallHandler                                                         = 0x00756C80  
ClientCurrencyLootRemoved::ClientCurrencyLootRemoved                                           = 0x00755250  
ClientCurrencyLootRemoved::s_handler                                                           = 0x00FC5448  
ClientCustomLoadScreen::CallHandler                                                            = 0x00754D30  
ClientCustomLoadScreen::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC54DC  
ClientDBReply::CallHandler                                                                     = 0x00750A80  
ClientDBReply::ClientDBReply                                                                   = 0x00765110  
ClientDBReply::_ClientDBReply                                                                  = 0x0073D830  
ClientDBReply::s_handler                                                                       = 0x00FC584C  
ClientDailyQuestsReset::CallHandler                                                            = 0x007499E0  
ClientDailyQuestsReset::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC53FC  
ClientDifferentInstanceFromParty::CallHandler                                                  = 0x0074E3A0  
ClientDifferentInstanceFromParty::s_handler                                                    = 0x00FC5490  
ClientDisenchantCredit::CallHandler                                                            = 0x0074EA10  
ClientDisenchantCredit::ClientDisenchantCredit                                                 = 0x00756E60  
ClientDisenchantCredit::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC53A0  
ClientDisplayGameError::CallHandler                                                            = 0x007424E0  
ClientDisplayGameError::ClientDisplayGameError                                                 = 0x0074EC00  
ClientDisplayGameError::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC5454  
ClientDisplayPromotion::CallHandler                                                            = 0x00747760  
ClientDisplayPromotion::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC5470  
ClientDisplayToast::CallHandler                                                                = 0x00752A10  
ClientDisplayToast::ClientDisplayToast                                                         = 0x00750DB0  
ClientDisplayToast::s_handler                                                                  = 0x00FC53A4  
ClientDontAutoPushSpellsToActionBar::CallHandler                                               = 0x00744150  
ClientDontAutoPushSpellsToActionBar::s_handler                                                 = 0x00FC5868  
ClientDumpRideTicketsResponse::CallHandler                                                     = 0x007537C0  
ClientDumpRideTicketsResponse::ClientDumpRideTicketsResponse                                   = 0x007AF7D0  
ClientDumpRideTicketsResponse::_ClientDumpRideTicketsResponse                                  = 0x0079AEA0  
ClientDumpRideTicketsResponse::s_handler                                                       = 0x00FC55C8  
ClientEnumCharactersResult::CallHandler                                                        = 0x00755D50  
ClientEnumCharactersResult::ClientEnumCharactersResult                                         = 0x007BA130  
ClientEnumCharactersResult::_ClientEnumCharactersResult                                        = 0x0079C5D0  
ClientEnumCharactersResult::s_handler                                                          = 0x00FC5770  
ClientFailedPlayerCondition::CallHandler                                                       = 0x0073D130  
ClientFailedPlayerCondition::s_handler                                                         = 0x00FC5924  
ClientFeatureSystemStatus::CallHandler                                                         = 0x00747C90  
ClientFeatureSystemStatus::ClientFeatureSystemStatus                                           = 0x007677B0  
ClientFeatureSystemStatus::_ClientFeatureSystemStatus                                          = 0x0076DA20  
ClientFeatureSystemStatus::s_handler                                                           = 0x00FC58A0  
ClientForceObjectRelink::CallHandler                                                           = 0x00750AC0  
ClientForceObjectRelink::ClientForceObjectRelink                                               = 0x00759470  
ClientForceObjectRelink::s_handler                                                             = 0x00FC5910  
ClientGMCharacterRestoreResponse::CallHandler                                                  = 0x0074A740  
ClientGMCharacterRestoreResponse::ClientGMCharacterRestoreResponse                             = 0x0079C650  
ClientGMCharacterRestoreResponse::_ClientGMCharacterRestoreResponse                            = 0x0079D100  
ClientGMCharacterRestoreResponse::s_handler                                                    = 0x00FC57C0  
ClientGMNotifyAreaChange::CallHandler                                                          = 0x00759B00  
ClientGMNotifyAreaChange::ClientGMNotifyAreaChange                                             = 0x007B97D0  
ClientGMNotifyAreaChange::_ClientGMNotifyAreaChange                                            = 0x007A6F20  
ClientGMNotifyAreaChange::s_handler                                                            = 0x00FC580C  
ClientGMTicketGetTicketResponse::CallHandler                                                   = 0x00761400  
ClientGMTicketGetTicketResponse::ClientGMTicketGetTicketResponse                               = 0x0076BDA0  
ClientGMTicketGetTicketResponse::s_handler                                                     = 0x00FC567C  
ClientGameEventDebugLog::CallHandler                                                           = 0x00745F80  
ClientGameEventDebugLog::ClientGameEventDebugLog                                               = 0x0076B640  
ClientGameEventDebugLog::s_handler                                                             = 0x00FC53D4  
ClientGameObjectActivateAnimKit::CallHandler                                                   = 0x00743390  
ClientGameObjectActivateAnimKit::ClientGameObjectActivateAnimKit                               = 0x0074A700  
ClientGameObjectActivateAnimKit::s_handler                                                     = 0x00FC5930  
ClientGenerateRandomCharacterNameResult::CallHandler                                           = 0x0073DA10  
ClientGenerateRandomCharacterNameResult::ClientGenerateRandomCharacterNameResult               = 0x00747DE0  
ClientGenerateRandomCharacterNameResult::s_handler                                             = 0x00FC57D4  
ClientGroupNewLeader::CallHandler                                                              = 0x007435D0  
ClientGroupNewLeader::ClientGroupNewLeader                                                     = 0x0075F080  
ClientGroupNewLeader::s_handler                                                                = 0x00FC5718  
ClientGuildAchievementDeleted::CallHandler                                                     = 0x007433D0  
ClientGuildAchievementDeleted::ClientGuildAchievementDeleted                                   = 0x0075F000  
ClientGuildAchievementDeleted::s_handler                                                       = 0x00FC5784  
ClientGuildAchievementEarned::CallHandler                                                      = 0x00758140  
ClientGuildAchievementEarned::ClientGuildAchievementEarned                                     = 0x00751360  
ClientGuildAchievementEarned::s_handler                                                        = 0x00FC55D8  
ClientGuildAchievementMembers::CallHandler                                                     = 0x00759010  
ClientGuildAchievementMembers::ClientGuildAchievementMembers                                   = 0x0079A870  
ClientGuildAchievementMembers::_ClientGuildAchievementMembers                                  = 0x0079B580  
ClientGuildAchievementMembers::s_handler                                                       = 0x00FC5748  
ClientGuildBankLogQueryResults::CallHandler                                                    = 0x0075A830  
ClientGuildBankLogQueryResults::ClientGuildBankLogQueryResults                                 = 0x007ADA30  
ClientGuildBankLogQueryResults::_ClientGuildBankLogQueryResults                                = 0x0079BB00  
ClientGuildBankLogQueryResults::s_handler                                                      = 0x00FC5668  
ClientGuildBankQueryResults::CallHandler                                                       = 0x007455D0  
ClientGuildBankQueryResults::ClientGuildBankQueryResults                                       = 0x007C8360  
ClientGuildBankQueryResults::_ClientGuildBankQueryResults                                      = 0x007AF810  
ClientGuildBankQueryResults::s_handler                                                         = 0x00FC5500  
ClientGuildBankRemainingWithdrawMoney::CallHandler                                             = 0x0075C950  
ClientGuildBankRemainingWithdrawMoney::s_handler                                               = 0x00FC5704  
ClientGuildBankTextQueryResult::CallHandler                                                    = 0x007614D0  
ClientGuildBankTextQueryResult::ClientGuildBankTextQueryResult                                 = 0x00773E80  
ClientGuildBankTextQueryResult::s_handler                                                      = 0x00FC547C  
ClientGuildChallengeCompleted::CallHandler                                                     = 0x00744B20  
ClientGuildChallengeCompleted::ClientGuildChallengeCompleted                                   = 0x00736130  
ClientGuildChallengeCompleted::s_handler                                                       = 0x00FC5408  
ClientGuildChallengeUpdate::CallHandler                                                        = 0x007480C0  
ClientGuildChallengeUpdate::ClientGuildChallengeUpdate                                         = 0x00737030  
ClientGuildChallengeUpdate::s_handler                                                          = 0x00FC5374  
ClientGuildChangeNameResult::CallHandler                                                       = 0x00743070  
ClientGuildChangeNameResult::s_handler                                                         = 0x00FC5618  
ClientGuildCommandResult::CallHandler                                                          = 0x0074E190  
ClientGuildCommandResult::ClientGuildCommandResult                                             = 0x0074B9C0  
ClientGuildCommandResult::s_handler                                                            = 0x00FC5778  
ClientGuildCriteriaDeleted::CallHandler                                                        = 0x0075FCE0  
ClientGuildCriteriaDeleted::ClientGuildCriteriaDeleted                                         = 0x00766AD0  
ClientGuildCriteriaDeleted::s_handler                                                          = 0x00FC597C  
ClientGuildCriteriaUpdate::CallHandler                                                         = 0x0075AEA0  
ClientGuildCriteriaUpdate::ClientGuildCriteriaUpdate                                           = 0x007AD040  
ClientGuildCriteriaUpdate::_ClientGuildCriteriaUpdate                                          = 0x007824F0  
ClientGuildCriteriaUpdate::s_handler                                                           = 0x00FC53C0  
ClientGuildEventLogQueryResults::CallHandler                                                   = 0x007407A0  
ClientGuildEventLogQueryResults::ClientGuildEventLogQueryResults                               = 0x007AC5D0  
ClientGuildEventLogQueryResults::_ClientGuildEventLogQueryResults                              = 0x0079D9C0  
ClientGuildEventLogQueryResults::s_handler                                                     = 0x00FC57FC  
ClientGuildFlaggedForRename::CallHandler                                                       = 0x0074E3E0  
ClientGuildFlaggedForRename::s_handler                                                         = 0x00FC5494  
ClientGuildInvite::CallHandler                                                                 = 0x0074C070  
ClientGuildInvite::ClientGuildInvite                                                           = 0x0076EB10  
ClientGuildInvite::s_handler                                                                   = 0x00FC583C  
ClientGuildKnownRecipes::CallHandler                                                           = 0x00747900  
ClientGuildKnownRecipes::ClientGuildKnownRecipes                                               = 0x007AC580  
ClientGuildKnownRecipes::_ClientGuildKnownRecipes                                              = 0x007A3780  
ClientGuildKnownRecipes::s_handler                                                             = 0x00FC5414  
ClientGuildMemberDailyReset::CallHandler                                                       = 0x00747C10  
ClientGuildMemberDailyReset::s_handler                                                         = 0x00FC5580  
ClientGuildMemberRecipes::CallHandler                                                          = 0x00743770  
ClientGuildMemberRecipes::ClientGuildMemberRecipes                                             = 0x0075E120  
ClientGuildMemberRecipes::s_handler                                                            = 0x00FC55FC  
ClientGuildMemberUpdateNote::CallHandler                                                       = 0x0073E4A0  
ClientGuildMemberUpdateNote::ClientGuildMemberUpdateNote                                       = 0x00769F30  
ClientGuildMemberUpdateNote::s_handler                                                         = 0x00FC5400  
ClientGuildMembersWithRecipe::CallHandler                                                      = 0x0074D320  
ClientGuildMembersWithRecipe::ClientGuildMembersWithRecipe                                     = 0x0079DA30  
ClientGuildMembersWithRecipe::_ClientGuildMembersWithRecipe                                    = 0x00792D80  
ClientGuildMembersWithRecipe::s_handler                                                        = 0x00FC5878  
ClientGuildMoveStarting::CallHandler                                                           = 0x0073F8F0  
ClientGuildMoveStarting::ClientGuildMoveStarting                                               = 0x0074E1D0  
ClientGuildMoveStarting::s_handler                                                             = 0x00FC5828  
ClientGuildMoved::CallHandler                                                                  = 0x00752260  
ClientGuildMoved::ClientGuildMoved                                                             = 0x0077BB80  
ClientGuildMoved::s_handler                                                                    = 0x00FC56EC  
ClientGuildNameChanged::CallHandler                                                            = 0x007437B0  
ClientGuildNameChanged::ClientGuildNameChanged                                                 = 0x0074C0C0  
ClientGuildNameChanged::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC552C  
ClientGuildNews::CallHandler                                                                   = 0x00754480  
ClientGuildNews::ClientGuildNews                                                               = 0x007C8280  
ClientGuildNews::_ClientGuildNews                                                              = 0x007BECE0  
ClientGuildNews::s_handler                                                                     = 0x00FC5800  
ClientGuildNewsDeleted::CallHandler                                                            = 0x00754500  
ClientGuildNewsDeleted::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC5390  
ClientGuildPartyState::CallHandler                                                             = 0x00744430  
ClientGuildPartyState::ClientGuildPartyState                                                   = 0x0073DA50  
ClientGuildPartyState::s_handler                                                               = 0x00FC58A8  
ClientGuildPermissionsQueryResults::CallHandler                                                = 0x0075ABD0  
ClientGuildPermissionsQueryResults::ClientGuildPermissionsQueryResults                         = 0x0079AE30  
ClientGuildPermissionsQueryResults::_ClientGuildPermissionsQueryResults                        = 0x0077C540  
ClientGuildPermissionsQueryResults::s_handler                                                  = 0x00FC5634  
ClientGuildRanks::CallHandler                                                                  = 0x0074F720  
ClientGuildRanks::ClientGuildRanks                                                             = 0x007AF850  
ClientGuildRanks::_ClientGuildRanks                                                            = 0x0079E070  
ClientGuildRanks::s_handler                                                                    = 0x00FC59A0  
ClientGuildReputationReactionChanged::CallHandler                                              = 0x0075E390  
ClientGuildReputationReactionChanged::ClientGuildReputationReactionChanged                     = 0x0076BD60  
ClientGuildReputationReactionChanged::s_handler                                                = 0x00FC5738  
ClientGuildReputationWeeklyCap::CallHandler                                                    = 0x00747CD0  
ClientGuildReputationWeeklyCap::s_handler                                                      = 0x00FC58FC  
ClientGuildReset::CallHandler                                                                  = 0x00759390  
ClientGuildReset::ClientGuildReset                                                             = 0x00768010  
ClientGuildReset::s_handler                                                                    = 0x00FC5594  
ClientGuildRewardList::CallHandler                                                             = 0x007613C0  
ClientGuildRewardList::ClientGuildRewardList                                                   = 0x007C24A0  
ClientGuildRewardList::_ClientGuildRewardList                                                  = 0x007BAF40  
ClientGuildRewardList::s_handler                                                               = 0x00FC5854  
ClientGuildRoster::CallHandler                                                                 = 0x0073C790  
ClientGuildRoster::ClientGuildRoster                                                           = 0x007B4710  
ClientGuildRoster::_ClientGuildRoster                                                          = 0x007A2730  
ClientGuildRoster::s_handler                                                                   = 0x00FC5648  
ClientGuildRosterUpdate::CallHandler                                                           = 0x00740C00  
ClientGuildRosterUpdate::ClientGuildRosterUpdate                                               = 0x007BA180  
ClientGuildRosterUpdate::_ClientGuildRosterUpdate                                              = 0x0077CBD0  
ClientGuildRosterUpdate::s_handler                                                             = 0x00FC58CC  
ClientGuildSendGuildXP::CallHandler                                                            = 0x00752D30  
ClientGuildSendGuildXP::ClientGuildSendGuildXP                                                 = 0x00750B00  
ClientGuildSendGuildXP::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC592C  
ClientGuildSendMaxDailyXP::CallHandler                                                         = 0x00747C50  
ClientGuildSendMaxDailyXP::s_handler                                                           = 0x00FC53AC  
ClientGuildSendRankChange::CallHandler                                                         = 0x0074A370  
ClientGuildSendRankChange::ClientGuildSendRankChange                                           = 0x00764270  
ClientGuildSendRankChange::s_handler                                                           = 0x00FC55E4  
ClientGuildXPEarned::CallHandler                                                               = 0x0073EE30  
ClientGuildXPEarned::s_handler                                                                 = 0x00FC568C  
ClientHotfixNotify::CallHandler                                                                = 0x00758F80  
ClientHotfixNotify::s_handler                                                                  = 0x00FC5958  
ClientHotfixNotifyBlob::CallHandler                                                            = 0x00751A70  
ClientHotfixNotifyBlob::ClientHotfixNotifyBlob                                                 = 0x007AC390  
ClientHotfixNotifyBlob::_ClientHotfixNotifyBlob                                                = 0x00784DE0  
ClientHotfixNotifyBlob::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC5798  
ClientImmigrantHostSearchLog::CallHandler                                                      = 0x00742B60  
ClientImmigrantHostSearchLog::ClientImmigrantHostSearchLog                                     = 0x0078F670  
ClientImmigrantHostSearchLog::_ClientImmigrantHostSearchLog                                    = 0x00780280  
ClientImmigrantHostSearchLog::s_handler                                                        = 0x00FC549C  
ClientIncreaseCastTimeForSpell::CallHandler                                                    = 0x0074D250  
ClientIncreaseCastTimeForSpell::ClientIncreaseCastTimeForSpell                                 = 0x00751C20  
ClientIncreaseCastTimeForSpell::s_handler                                                      = 0x00FC5830  
ClientInitialSetup::CallHandler                                                                = 0x0074CDC0  
ClientInitialSetup::ClientInitialSetup                                                         = 0x0079BD20  
ClientInitialSetup::_ClientInitialSetup                                                        = 0x0078CB90  
ClientInitialSetup::s_handler                                                                  = 0x00FC56A8  
ClientInitializeGame(uint,C3Vector,C3Vector const*)                                            = 0x004062D0  
ClientInitializeGameTime(void)                                                                 = 0x006CA070  
ClientInspectHonorStats::CallHandler                                                           = 0x00744230  
ClientInspectHonorStats::ClientInspectHonorStats                                               = 0x00764E70  
ClientInspectHonorStats::s_handler                                                             = 0x00FC585C  
ClientInspectRatedBGStats::CallHandler                                                         = 0x00743830  
ClientInspectRatedBGStats::ClientInspectRatedBGStats                                           = 0x0075D770  
ClientInspectRatedBGStats::s_handler                                                           = 0x00FC59AC  
ClientInspectResult::CallHandler                                                               = 0x0075D830  
ClientInspectResult::ClientInspectResult                                                       = 0x007BFA20  
ClientInspectResult::_ClientInspectResult                                                      = 0x00780C70  
ClientInspectResult::s_handler                                                                 = 0x00FC54C4  
ClientInstanceInfo::CallHandler                                                                = 0x00748930  
ClientInstanceInfo::ClientInstanceInfo                                                         = 0x0079BCE0  
ClientInstanceInfo::_ClientInstanceInfo                                                        = 0x00795900  
ClientInstanceInfo::s_handler                                                                  = 0x00FC58B4  
ClientIsQuestCompleteResponse::CallHandler                                                     = 0x00755E40  
ClientIsQuestCompleteResponse::ClientIsQuestCompleteResponse                                   = 0x00754970  
ClientIsQuestCompleteResponse::s_handler                                                       = 0x00FC5768  
ClientItemExpirePurchaseRefund::CallHandler                                                    = 0x00759B40  
ClientItemExpirePurchaseRefund::ClientItemExpirePurchaseRefund                                 = 0x0076DCC0  
ClientItemExpirePurchaseRefund::s_handler                                                      = 0x00FC58E0  
ClientItemPurchaseRefundResult::CallHandler                                                    = 0x0075EFC0  
ClientItemPurchaseRefundResult::ClientItemPurchaseRefundResult                                 = 0x00792230  
ClientItemPurchaseRefundResult::s_handler                                                      = 0x00FC5410  
ClientItemPushResult::CallHandler                                                              = 0x0075F6B0  
ClientItemPushResult::ClientItemPushResult                                                     = 0x00764230  
ClientItemPushResult::s_handler                                                                = 0x00FC5380  
ClientItemUpgradeResult::CallHandler                                                           = 0x007608B0  
ClientItemUpgradeResult::s_handler                                                             = 0x00FC551C  
ClientLFGJoinResult::CallHandler                                                               = 0x00753F40  
ClientLFGJoinResult::ClientLFGJoinResult                                                       = 0x007C8230  
ClientLFGJoinResult::_ClientLFGJoinResult                                                      = 0x007C3CD0  
ClientLFGJoinResult::s_handler                                                                 = 0x00FC5968  
ClientLFGProposalUpdate::CallHandler                                                           = 0x00755C40  
ClientLFGProposalUpdate::ClientLFGProposalUpdate                                               = 0x007A2E60  
ClientLFGProposalUpdate::_ClientLFGProposalUpdate                                              = 0x007A3FA0  
ClientLFGProposalUpdate::s_handler                                                             = 0x00FC5664  
ClientLFGQueueStatus::CallHandler                                                              = 0x0074A040  
ClientLFGQueueStatus::ClientLFGQueueStatus                                                     = 0x0076BA90  
ClientLFGQueueStatus::_ClientLFGQueueStatus                                                    = 0x00735C80  
ClientLFGQueueStatus::s_handler                                                                = 0x00FC5758  
ClientLFGRoleCheckUpdate::CallHandler                                                          = 0x00744620  
ClientLFGRoleCheckUpdate::ClientLFGRoleCheckUpdate                                             = 0x0079C960  
ClientLFGRoleCheckUpdate::_ClientLFGRoleCheckUpdate                                            = 0x0079DB30  
ClientLFGRoleCheckUpdate::s_handler                                                            = 0x00FC54F4  
ClientLFGSearchResults::CallHandler                                                            = 0x00743B40  
ClientLFGSearchResults::ClientLFGSearchResults                                                 = 0x007B4470  
ClientLFGSearchResults::_ClientLFGSearchResults                                                = 0x0079DFE0  
ClientLFGSearchResults::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC53D0  
ClientLFGSlotInvalid::CallHandler                                                              = 0x0073D7B0  
ClientLFGSlotInvalid::s_handler                                                                = 0x00FC54E4  
ClientLFGTeleportDenied::CallHandler                                                           = 0x0075AD90  
ClientLFGTeleportDenied::ClientLFGTeleportDenied                                               = 0x007608F0  
ClientLFGTeleportDenied::s_handler                                                             = 0x00FC56B8  
ClientLFGUpdateStatus::CallHandler                                                             = 0x00751150  
ClientLFGUpdateStatus::ClientLFGUpdateStatus                                                   = 0x007A1640  
ClientLFGUpdateStatus::_ClientLFGUpdateStatus                                                  = 0x007711D0  
ClientLFGUpdateStatus::s_handler                                                               = 0x00FC5528  
ClientLFGUpdateStatusNone::CallHandler                                                         = 0x0073EFC0  
ClientLFGUpdateStatusNone::s_handler                                                           = 0x00FC58E8  
ClientLFGuildApplicantListChanged::CallHandler                                                 = 0x0074A7C0  
ClientLFGuildApplicantListChanged::s_handler                                                   = 0x00FC546C  
ClientLFGuildApplications::CallHandler                                                         = 0x00747D90  
ClientLFGuildApplications::ClientLFGuildApplications                                           = 0x007B06A0  
ClientLFGuildApplications::_ClientLFGuildApplications                                          = 0x0079C620  
ClientLFGuildApplications::s_handler                                                           = 0x00FC5730  
ClientLFGuildApplicationsListChanged::CallHandler                                              = 0x00751570  
ClientLFGuildApplicationsListChanged::s_handler                                                = 0x00FC57EC  
ClientLFGuildBrowse::CallHandler                                                               = 0x00753440  
ClientLFGuildBrowse::ClientLFGuildBrowse                                                       = 0x007B6FD0  
ClientLFGuildBrowse::_ClientLFGuildBrowse                                                      = 0x0079E040  
ClientLFGuildBrowse::s_handler                                                                 = 0x00FC53B0  
ClientLFGuildCommandResult::CallHandler                                                        = 0x00758270  
ClientLFGuildCommandResult::s_handler                                                          = 0x00FC57A0  
ClientLFGuildPost::CallHandler                                                                 = 0x0075EF70  
ClientLFGuildPost::ClientLFGuildPost                                                           = 0x0078E610  
ClientLFGuildPost::s_handler                                                                   = 0x00FC5424  
ClientLFGuildRecruits::CallHandler                                                             = 0x0074D890  
ClientLFGuildRecruits::ClientLFGuildRecruits                                                   = 0x007B5550  
ClientLFGuildRecruits::_ClientLFGuildRecruits                                                  = 0x0078D260  
ClientLFGuildRecruits::s_handler                                                               = 0x00FC5818  
ClientLastWeeklyReset::CallHandler                                                             = 0x0075A9C0  
ClientLastWeeklyReset::s_handler                                                               = 0x00FC5568  
ClientLearnTalentFailed::CallHandler                                                           = 0x0073F7F0  
ClientLearnTalentFailed::s_handler                                                             = 0x00FC55B8  
ClientLearnedSpells::CallHandler                                                               = 0x00740C80  
ClientLearnedSpells::ClientLearnedSpells                                                       = 0x0079B510  
ClientLearnedSpells::_ClientLearnedSpells                                                      = 0x0076E300  
ClientLearnedSpells::s_handler                                                                 = 0x00FC5564  
ClientLoadCUFProfiles::CallHandler                                                             = 0x00740450  
ClientLoadCUFProfiles::ClientLoadCUFProfiles                                                   = 0x0077F780  
ClientLoadCUFProfiles::_ClientLoadCUFProfiles                                                  = 0x00781750  
ClientLoadCUFProfiles::s_handler                                                               = 0x00FC58DC  
ClientLoadNewWorld(uint,C3Vector  const&,float)                                                = 0x00403610  
ClientLootAllPassed::CallHandler                                                               = 0x0075E570  
ClientLootAllPassed::ClientLootAllPassed                                                       = 0x0076BD10  
ClientLootAllPassed::s_handler                                                                 = 0x00FC5808  
ClientLootContents::CallHandler                                                                = 0x00740930  
ClientLootContents::ClientLootContents                                                         = 0x0079E4F0  
ClientLootContents::_ClientLootContents                                                        = 0x0079D670  
ClientLootContents::s_handler                                                                  = 0x00FC5480  
ClientLootItemList::CallHandler                                                                = 0x0074A8A0  
ClientLootItemList::ClientLootItemList                                                         = 0x007ADA80  
ClientLootItemList::_ClientLootItemList                                                        = 0x0078E650  
ClientLootItemList::s_handler                                                                  = 0x00FC58C0  
ClientLootMoneyNotify::CallHandler                                                             = 0x00756CC0  
ClientLootMoneyNotify::s_handler                                                               = 0x00FC54B0  
ClientLootRelease::CallHandler                                                                 = 0x007400C0  
ClientLootRelease::ClientLootRelease                                                           = 0x0076D0E0  
ClientLootRelease::s_handler                                                                   = 0x00FC55E8  
ClientLootReleaseAll::CallHandler                                                              = 0x00750DF0  
ClientLootReleaseAll::s_handler                                                                = 0x00FC59A4  
ClientLootRemoved::CallHandler                                                                 = 0x00761510  
ClientLootRemoved::ClientLootRemoved                                                           = 0x0074E730  
ClientLootRemoved::s_handler                                                                   = 0x00FC54FC  
ClientLootResponse::CallHandler                                                                = 0x0074A8F0  
ClientLootResponse::ClientLootResponse                                                         = 0x007B06E0  
ClientLootResponse::_ClientLootResponse                                                        = 0x007A15E0  
ClientLootResponse::s_handler                                                                  = 0x00FC56F8  
ClientLootRoll::CallHandler                                                                    = 0x0074F5A0  
ClientLootRoll::ClientLootRoll                                                                 = 0x00765EE0  
ClientLootRoll::s_handler                                                                      = 0x00FC5498  
ClientLootRollWon::CallHandler                                                                 = 0x007430F0  
ClientLootRollWon::ClientLootRollWon                                                           = 0x00768BC0  
ClientLootRollWon::s_handler                                                                   = 0x00FC56A4  
ClientLootRollsComplete::CallHandler                                                           = 0x00750590  
ClientLootRollsComplete::ClientLootRollsComplete                                               = 0x00756060  
ClientLootRollsComplete::s_handler                                                             = 0x00FC564C  
ClientLootUpdated::CallHandler                                                                 = 0x00753AF0  
ClientLootUpdated::ClientLootUpdated                                                           = 0x0075E9F0  
ClientLootUpdated::s_handler                                                                   = 0x00FC57DC  
ClientMailCommandResult::CallHandler                                                           = 0x00755210  
ClientMailCommandResult::ClientMailCommandResult                                               = 0x0074BBF0  
ClientMailCommandResult::s_handler                                                             = 0x00FC58C4  
ClientMapObjEvents::CallHandler                                                                = 0x007436F0  
ClientMapObjEvents::ClientMapObjEvents                                                         = 0x00765C50  
ClientMapObjEvents::_ClientMapObjEvents                                                        = 0x0074E690  
ClientMapObjEvents::s_handler                                                                  = 0x00FC5860  
ClientMasterLootCandidateList::CallHandler                                                     = 0x0075A200  
ClientMasterLootCandidateList::ClientMasterLootCandidateList                                   = 0x0079D9F0  
ClientMasterLootCandidateList::_ClientMasterLootCandidateList                                  = 0x0076F080  
ClientMasterLootCandidateList::s_handler                                                       = 0x00FC54C0  
ClientMessageBox::CallHandler                                                                  = 0x00759550  
ClientMessageBox::s_handler                                                                    = 0x00FC593C  
ClientMissileCancel::CallHandler                                                               = 0x0074F6E0  
ClientMissileCancel::ClientMissileCancel                                                       = 0x00764030  
ClientMissileCancel::s_handler                                                                 = 0x00FC5844  
ClientMoveApplyMovementForce::CallHandler                                                      = 0x00752F20  
ClientMoveApplyMovementForce::ClientMoveApplyMovementForce                                     = 0x00758950  
ClientMoveApplyMovementForce::_ClientMoveApplyMovementForce                                    = 0x00736250  
ClientMoveApplyMovementForce::s_handler                                                        = 0x00FC54CC  
ClientMoveCharacterCheatFailure::CallHandler                                                   = 0x00758880  
ClientMoveCharacterCheatFailure::s_handler                                                     = 0x00FC5514  
ClientMoveCharacterCheatSuccess::CallHandler                                                   = 0x00750ED0  
ClientMoveCharacterCheatSuccess::ClientMoveCharacterCheatSuccess                               = 0x00768B70  
ClientMoveCharacterCheatSuccess::s_handler                                                     = 0x00FC540C  
ClientMoveDisableCollision::CallHandler                                                        = 0x00747E70  
ClientMoveDisableCollision::ClientMoveDisableCollision                                         = 0x00764070  
ClientMoveDisableCollision::s_handler                                                          = 0x00FC5754  
ClientMoveDisableGravity::CallHandler                                                          = 0x0074F300  
ClientMoveDisableGravity::ClientMoveDisableGravity                                             = 0x00758D10  
ClientMoveDisableGravity::s_handler                                                            = 0x00FC56C4  
ClientMoveDisableTransitionBetweenSwimAndFly::CallHandler                                      = 0x0075DAE0  
ClientMoveDisableTransitionBetweenSwimAndFly::ClientMoveDisableTransitionBetweenSwimAndFly     = 0x00744ED0  
ClientMoveDisableTransitionBetweenSwimAndFly::s_handler                                        = 0x00FC5790  
ClientMoveEnableCollision::CallHandler                                                         = 0x00741910  
ClientMoveEnableCollision::ClientMoveEnableCollision                                           = 0x007604C0  
ClientMoveEnableCollision::s_handler                                                           = 0x00FC54B8  
ClientMoveEnableGravity::CallHandler                                                           = 0x00740F50  
ClientMoveEnableGravity::ClientMoveEnableGravity                                               = 0x0074FF60  
ClientMoveEnableGravity::s_handler                                                             = 0x00FC5544  
ClientMoveEnableTransitionBetweenSwimAndFly::CallHandler                                       = 0x00755020  
ClientMoveEnableTransitionBetweenSwimAndFly::ClientMoveEnableTransitionBetweenSwimAndFly       = 0x00741C10  
ClientMoveEnableTransitionBetweenSwimAndFly::s_handler                                         = 0x00FC587C  
ClientMoveKnockBack::CallHandler                                                               = 0x0073CB20  
ClientMoveKnockBack::ClientMoveKnockBack                                                       = 0x0076D9A0  
ClientMoveKnockBack::s_handler                                                                 = 0x00FC5838  
ClientMoveRemoveMovementForce::CallHandler                                                     = 0x00760540  
ClientMoveRemoveMovementForce::ClientMoveRemoveMovementForce                                   = 0x00744AE0  
ClientMoveRemoveMovementForce::s_handler                                                       = 0x00FC5578  
ClientMoveRoot::CallHandler                                                                    = 0x00751530  
ClientMoveRoot::ClientMoveRoot                                                                 = 0x0074E460  
ClientMoveRoot::s_handler                                                                      = 0x00FC55A0  
ClientMoveSetActiveMover::CallHandler                                                          = 0x00744270  
ClientMoveSetActiveMover::ClientMoveSetActiveMover                                             = 0x00766000  
ClientMoveSetActiveMover::s_handler                                                            = 0x00FC53A8  
ClientMoveSetCanFly::CallHandler                                                               = 0x00749AF0  
ClientMoveSetCanFly::ClientMoveSetCanFly                                                       = 0x00768DF0  
ClientMoveSetCanFly::s_handler                                                                 = 0x00FC5444  
ClientMoveSetCanTurnWhileFalling::CallHandler                                                  = 0x0074C300  
ClientMoveSetCanTurnWhileFalling::ClientMoveSetCanTurnWhileFalling                             = 0x007682C0  
ClientMoveSetCanTurnWhileFalling::s_handler                                                    = 0x00FC5780  
ClientMoveSetCollisionHeight::CallHandler                                                      = 0x00761490  
ClientMoveSetCollisionHeight::ClientMoveSetCollisionHeight                                     = 0x0076B500  
ClientMoveSetCollisionHeight::s_handler                                                        = 0x00FC562C  
ClientMoveSetCompoundState::CallHandler                                                        = 0x0074CD70  
ClientMoveSetCompoundState::ClientMoveSetCompoundState                                         = 0x007ADAC0  
ClientMoveSetCompoundState::_ClientMoveSetCompoundState                                        = 0x007A0B30  
ClientMoveSetCompoundState::s_handler                                                          = 0x00FC57CC  
ClientMoveSetFeatherFall::CallHandler                                                          = 0x00754B20  
ClientMoveSetFeatherFall::ClientMoveSetFeatherFall                                             = 0x00769A20  
ClientMoveSetFeatherFall::s_handler                                                            = 0x00FC5488  
ClientMoveSetFlightBackSpeed::CallHandler                                                      = 0x0075B090  
ClientMoveSetFlightBackSpeed::ClientMoveSetFlightBackSpeed                                     = 0x00764AB0  
ClientMoveSetFlightBackSpeed::s_handler                                                        = 0x00FC5398  
ClientMoveSetFlightSpeed::CallHandler                                                          = 0x0073E5A0  
ClientMoveSetFlightSpeed::ClientMoveSetFlightSpeed                                             = 0x0076B750  
ClientMoveSetFlightSpeed::s_handler                                                            = 0x00FC5698  
ClientMoveSetHovering::CallHandler                                                             = 0x0075BC40  
ClientMoveSetHovering::ClientMoveSetHovering                                                   = 0x00749ED0  
ClientMoveSetHovering::s_handler                                                               = 0x00FC55EC  
ClientMoveSetLandWalk::CallHandler                                                             = 0x00745220  
ClientMoveSetLandWalk::ClientMoveSetLandWalk                                                   = 0x00758D60  
ClientMoveSetLandWalk::s_handler                                                               = 0x00FC5418  
ClientMoveSetNormalFall::CallHandler                                                           = 0x00741770  
ClientMoveSetNormalFall::ClientMoveSetNormalFall                                               = 0x00744110  
ClientMoveSetNormalFall::s_handler                                                             = 0x00FC5438  
ClientMoveSetPitchRate::CallHandler                                                            = 0x0074D200  
ClientMoveSetPitchRate::ClientMoveSetPitchRate                                                 = 0x0075D430  
ClientMoveSetPitchRate::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC5604  
ClientMoveSetRunBackSpeed::CallHandler                                                         = 0x00741500  
ClientMoveSetRunBackSpeed::ClientMoveSetRunBackSpeed                                           = 0x00745D20  
ClientMoveSetRunBackSpeed::s_handler                                                           = 0x00FC5994  
ClientMoveSetRunSpeed::CallHandler                                                             = 0x0075C6F0  
ClientMoveSetRunSpeed::ClientMoveSetRunSpeed                                                   = 0x007514F0  
ClientMoveSetRunSpeed::s_handler                                                               = 0x00FC5990  
ClientMoveSetSwimBackSpeed::CallHandler                                                        = 0x0075D010  
ClientMoveSetSwimBackSpeed::ClientMoveSetSwimBackSpeed                                         = 0x0075D880  
ClientMoveSetSwimBackSpeed::s_handler                                                          = 0x00FC538C  
ClientMoveSetSwimSpeed::CallHandler                                                            = 0x0075C8C0  
ClientMoveSetSwimSpeed::ClientMoveSetSwimSpeed                                                 = 0x0076B560  
ClientMoveSetSwimSpeed::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC5978  
ClientMoveSetTurnRate::CallHandler                                                             = 0x0074D8D0  
ClientMoveSetTurnRate::ClientMoveSetTurnRate                                                   = 0x00764470  
ClientMoveSetTurnRate::s_handler                                                               = 0x00FC5520  
ClientMoveSetVehicleRecID::CallHandler                                                         = 0x0075A480  
ClientMoveSetVehicleRecID::ClientMoveSetVehicleRecID                                           = 0x0075E800  
ClientMoveSetVehicleRecID::s_handler                                                           = 0x00FC563C  
ClientMoveSetWalkSpeed::CallHandler                                                            = 0x00753F00  
ClientMoveSetWalkSpeed::ClientMoveSetWalkSpeed                                                 = 0x0075C260  
ClientMoveSetWalkSpeed::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC57C4  
ClientMoveSetWaterWalk::CallHandler                                                            = 0x00740410  
ClientMoveSetWaterWalk::ClientMoveSetWaterWalk                                                 = 0x0075E0E0  
ClientMoveSetWaterWalk::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC5640  
ClientMoveSkipTime::CallHandler                                                                = 0x00752A50  
ClientMoveSkipTime::ClientMoveSkipTime                                                         = 0x0075BE90  
ClientMoveSkipTime::s_handler                                                                  = 0x00FC55AC  
ClientMoveSplineDisableCollision::CallHandler                                                  = 0x0074A000  
ClientMoveSplineDisableCollision::ClientMoveSplineDisableCollision                             = 0x0076F0B0  
ClientMoveSplineDisableCollision::s_handler                                                    = 0x00FC557C  
ClientMoveSplineDisableGravity::CallHandler                                                    = 0x0075E7C0  
ClientMoveSplineDisableGravity::ClientMoveSplineDisableGravity                                 = 0x00766D60  
ClientMoveSplineDisableGravity::s_handler                                                      = 0x00FC54D8  
ClientMoveSplineEnableCollision::CallHandler                                                   = 0x0075CB40  
ClientMoveSplineEnableCollision::ClientMoveSplineEnableCollision                               = 0x0076A8B0  
ClientMoveSplineEnableCollision::s_handler                                                     = 0x00FC58B0  
ClientMoveSplineEnableGravity::CallHandler                                                     = 0x0074C9D0  
ClientMoveSplineEnableGravity::ClientMoveSplineEnableGravity                                   = 0x00753280  
ClientMoveSplineEnableGravity::s_handler                                                       = 0x00FC5794  
ClientMoveSplineRoot::CallHandler                                                              = 0x00760480  
ClientMoveSplineRoot::ClientMoveSplineRoot                                                     = 0x0074FB40  
ClientMoveSplineRoot::s_handler                                                                = 0x00FC55E0  
ClientMoveSplineSetFeatherFall::CallHandler                                                    = 0x0075E160  
ClientMoveSplineSetFeatherFall::ClientMoveSplineSetFeatherFall                                 = 0x00753810  
ClientMoveSplineSetFeatherFall::s_handler                                                      = 0x00FC5484  
ClientMoveSplineSetFlightBackSpeed::CallHandler                                                = 0x0074E0D0  
ClientMoveSplineSetFlightBackSpeed::ClientMoveSplineSetFlightBackSpeed                         = 0x00768080  
ClientMoveSplineSetFlightBackSpeed::s_handler                                                  = 0x00FC5898  
ClientMoveSplineSetFlightSpeed::CallHandler                                                    = 0x00760BC0  
ClientMoveSplineSetFlightSpeed::ClientMoveSplineSetFlightSpeed                                 = 0x0076BDE0  
ClientMoveSplineSetFlightSpeed::s_handler                                                      = 0x00FC5378  
ClientMoveSplineSetFlying::CallHandler                                                         = 0x0074F760  
ClientMoveSplineSetFlying::ClientMoveSplineSetFlying                                           = 0x00767800  
ClientMoveSplineSetFlying::s_handler                                                           = 0x00FC582C  
ClientMoveSplineSetHover::CallHandler                                                          = 0x0074C140  
ClientMoveSplineSetHover::ClientMoveSplineSetHover                                             = 0x007687F0  
ClientMoveSplineSetHover::s_handler                                                            = 0x00FC5700  
ClientMoveSplineSetLandWalk::CallHandler                                                       = 0x0074C680  
ClientMoveSplineSetLandWalk::ClientMoveSplineSetLandWalk                                       = 0x00765620  
ClientMoveSplineSetLandWalk::s_handler                                                         = 0x00FC544C  
ClientMoveSplineSetNormalFall::CallHandler                                                     = 0x0075A440  
ClientMoveSplineSetNormalFall::ClientMoveSplineSetNormalFall                                   = 0x007618D0  
ClientMoveSplineSetNormalFall::s_handler                                                       = 0x00FC54F8  
ClientMoveSplineSetPitchRate::CallHandler                                                      = 0x0074CE80  
ClientMoveSplineSetPitchRate::ClientMoveSplineSetPitchRate                                     = 0x0075C990  
ClientMoveSplineSetPitchRate::s_handler                                                        = 0x00FC5724  
ClientMoveSplineSetRunBackSpeed::CallHandler                                                   = 0x00740CC0  
ClientMoveSplineSetRunBackSpeed::ClientMoveSplineSetRunBackSpeed                               = 0x007440D0  
ClientMoveSplineSetRunBackSpeed::s_handler                                                     = 0x00FC5508  
ClientMoveSplineSetRunMode::CallHandler                                                        = 0x00754E60  
ClientMoveSplineSetRunMode::ClientMoveSplineSetRunMode                                         = 0x00765180  
ClientMoveSplineSetRunMode::s_handler                                                          = 0x00FC5428  
ClientMoveSplineSetRunSpeed::CallHandler                                                       = 0x00755500  
ClientMoveSplineSetRunSpeed::ClientMoveSplineSetRunSpeed                                       = 0x0076B100  
ClientMoveSplineSetRunSpeed::s_handler                                                         = 0x00FC5820  
ClientMoveSplineSetSwimBackSpeed::CallHandler                                                  = 0x0074FB80  
ClientMoveSplineSetSwimBackSpeed::ClientMoveSplineSetSwimBackSpeed                             = 0x0076B140  
ClientMoveSplineSetSwimBackSpeed::s_handler                                                    = 0x00FC5964  
ClientMoveSplineSetSwimSpeed::CallHandler                                                      = 0x00752A90  
ClientMoveSplineSetSwimSpeed::ClientMoveSplineSetSwimSpeed                                     = 0x0076D050  
ClientMoveSplineSetSwimSpeed::s_handler                                                        = 0x00FC5684  
ClientMoveSplineSetTurnRate::CallHandler                                                       = 0x0074F1B0  
ClientMoveSplineSetTurnRate::ClientMoveSplineSetTurnRate                                       = 0x0076B5A0  
ClientMoveSplineSetTurnRate::s_handler                                                         = 0x00FC5584  
ClientMoveSplineSetWalkBackSpeed::CallHandler                                                  = 0x00743030  
ClientMoveSplineSetWalkBackSpeed::ClientMoveSplineSetWalkBackSpeed                             = 0x0076E900  
ClientMoveSplineSetWalkBackSpeed::s_handler                                                    = 0x00FC5550  
ClientMoveSplineSetWalkMode::CallHandler                                                       = 0x00754250  
ClientMoveSplineSetWalkMode::ClientMoveSplineSetWalkMode                                       = 0x00741850  
ClientMoveSplineSetWalkMode::s_handler                                                         = 0x00FC56F0  
ClientMoveSplineSetWaterWalk::CallHandler                                                      = 0x00758910  
ClientMoveSplineSetWaterWalk::ClientMoveSplineSetWaterWalk                                     = 0x00755AB0  
ClientMoveSplineSetWaterWalk::s_handler                                                        = 0x00FC5548  
ClientMoveSplineStartSwim::CallHandler                                                         = 0x0075E090  
ClientMoveSplineStartSwim::ClientMoveSplineStartSwim                                           = 0x0076D3A0  
ClientMoveSplineStartSwim::s_handler                                                           = 0x00FC586C  
ClientMoveSplineStopSwim::CallHandler                                                          = 0x0075A3F0  
ClientMoveSplineStopSwim::ClientMoveSplineStopSwim                                             = 0x0075EF30  
ClientMoveSplineStopSwim::s_handler                                                            = 0x00FC57F4  
ClientMoveSplineUnroot::CallHandler                                                            = 0x0074F250  
ClientMoveSplineUnroot::ClientMoveSplineUnroot                                                 = 0x0075D7B0  
ClientMoveSplineUnroot::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC56A0  
ClientMoveSplineUnsetFlying::CallHandler                                                       = 0x00759320  
ClientMoveSplineUnsetFlying::ClientMoveSplineUnsetFlying                                       = 0x007412B0  
ClientMoveSplineUnsetFlying::s_handler                                                         = 0x00FC556C  
ClientMoveSplineUnsetHover::CallHandler                                                        = 0x0073C3B0  
ClientMoveSplineUnsetHover::ClientMoveSplineUnsetHover                                         = 0x00768760  
ClientMoveSplineUnsetHover::s_handler                                                          = 0x00FC5824  
ClientMoveTeleport::CallHandler                                                                = 0x00758540  
ClientMoveTeleport::ClientMoveTeleport                                                         = 0x007707E0  
ClientMoveTeleport::s_handler                                                                  = 0x00FC54E0  
ClientMoveUnroot::CallHandler                                                                  = 0x0074E350  
ClientMoveUnroot::ClientMoveUnroot                                                             = 0x00752B10  
ClientMoveUnroot::s_handler                                                                    = 0x00FC5540  
ClientMoveUnsetCanFly::CallHandler                                                             = 0x0074D660  
ClientMoveUnsetCanFly::ClientMoveUnsetCanFly                                                   = 0x0076AD60  
ClientMoveUnsetCanFly::s_handler                                                               = 0x00FC5610  
ClientMoveUnsetCanTurnWhileFalling::CallHandler                                                = 0x0074E210  
ClientMoveUnsetCanTurnWhileFalling::ClientMoveUnsetCanTurnWhileFalling                         = 0x0074E420  
ClientMoveUnsetCanTurnWhileFalling::s_handler                                                  = 0x00FC58F0  
ClientMoveUnsetHovering::CallHandler                                                           = 0x0073D180  
ClientMoveUnsetHovering::ClientMoveUnsetHovering                                               = 0x0076DD60  
ClientMoveUnsetHovering::s_handler                                                             = 0x00FC5814  
ClientMoveUpdate::CallHandler                                                                  = 0x007542D0  
ClientMoveUpdate::ClientMoveUpdate                                                             = 0x00795930  
ClientMoveUpdate::_ClientMoveUpdate                                                            = 0x007362B0  
ClientMoveUpdate::s_handler                                                                    = 0x00FC53F8  
ClientMoveUpdateApplyMovementForce::CallHandler                                                = 0x00748070  
ClientMoveUpdateApplyMovementForce::ClientMoveUpdateApplyMovementForce                         = 0x0078DEA0  
ClientMoveUpdateApplyMovementForce::_ClientMoveUpdateApplyMovementForce                        = 0x00736090  
ClientMoveUpdateApplyMovementForce::s_handler                                                  = 0x00FC53CC  
ClientMoveUpdateCollisionHeight::CallHandler                                                   = 0x0075DFA0  
ClientMoveUpdateCollisionHeight::ClientMoveUpdateCollisionHeight                               = 0x007940D0  
ClientMoveUpdateCollisionHeight::_ClientMoveUpdateCollisionHeight                              = 0x00736620  
ClientMoveUpdateCollisionHeight::s_handler                                                     = 0x00FC559C  
ClientMoveUpdateFlightBackSpeed::CallHandler                                                   = 0x00743B00  
ClientMoveUpdateFlightBackSpeed::ClientMoveUpdateFlightBackSpeed                               = 0x00793780  
ClientMoveUpdateFlightBackSpeed::_ClientMoveUpdateFlightBackSpeed                              = 0x007364B0  
ClientMoveUpdateFlightBackSpeed::s_handler                                                     = 0x00FC576C  
ClientMoveUpdateFlightSpeed::CallHandler                                                       = 0x00740D00  
ClientMoveUpdateFlightSpeed::ClientMoveUpdateFlightSpeed                                       = 0x007922B0  
ClientMoveUpdateFlightSpeed::_ClientMoveUpdateFlightSpeed                                      = 0x00737A40  
ClientMoveUpdateFlightSpeed::s_handler                                                         = 0x00FC57E8  
ClientMoveUpdateKnockBack::CallHandler                                                         = 0x0074E310  
ClientMoveUpdateKnockBack::ClientMoveUpdateKnockBack                                           = 0x0077E7F0  
ClientMoveUpdateKnockBack::_ClientMoveUpdateKnockBack                                          = 0x00735C40  
ClientMoveUpdateKnockBack::s_handler                                                           = 0x00FC5658  
ClientMoveUpdatePitchRate::CallHandler                                                         = 0x0073D520  
ClientMoveUpdatePitchRate::ClientMoveUpdatePitchRate                                           = 0x00789C90  
ClientMoveUpdatePitchRate::_ClientMoveUpdatePitchRate                                          = 0x007375B0  
ClientMoveUpdatePitchRate::s_handler                                                           = 0x00FC5650  
ClientMoveUpdateRemoveMovementForce::CallHandler                                               = 0x0075CFD0  
ClientMoveUpdateRemoveMovementForce::ClientMoveUpdateRemoveMovementForce                       = 0x0078F510  
ClientMoveUpdateRemoveMovementForce::_ClientMoveUpdateRemoveMovementForce                      = 0x00736AE0  
ClientMoveUpdateRemoveMovementForce::s_handler                                                 = 0x00FC5714  
ClientMoveUpdateRunBackSpeed::CallHandler                                                      = 0x0074F0F0  
ClientMoveUpdateRunBackSpeed::ClientMoveUpdateRunBackSpeed                                     = 0x0079E000  
ClientMoveUpdateRunBackSpeed::_ClientMoveUpdateRunBackSpeed                                    = 0x00736360  
ClientMoveUpdateRunBackSpeed::s_handler                                                        = 0x00FC53C4  
ClientMoveUpdateRunSpeed::CallHandler                                                          = 0x00747290  
ClientMoveUpdateRunSpeed::ClientMoveUpdateRunSpeed                                             = 0x0079D160  
ClientMoveUpdateRunSpeed::_ClientMoveUpdateRunSpeed                                            = 0x00736270  
ClientMoveUpdateRunSpeed::s_handler                                                            = 0x00FC573C  
ClientMoveUpdateSwimBackSpeed::CallHandler                                                     = 0x0074F130  
ClientMoveUpdateSwimBackSpeed::ClientMoveUpdateSwimBackSpeed                                   = 0x0079F2C0  
ClientMoveUpdateSwimBackSpeed::_ClientMoveUpdateSwimBackSpeed                                  = 0x00735FC0  
ClientMoveUpdateSwimBackSpeed::s_handler                                                       = 0x00FC5590  
ClientMoveUpdateSwimSpeed::CallHandler                                                         = 0x0075CD20  
ClientMoveUpdateSwimSpeed::ClientMoveUpdateSwimSpeed                                           = 0x00794A40  
ClientMoveUpdateSwimSpeed::_ClientMoveUpdateSwimSpeed                                          = 0x00735A80  
ClientMoveUpdateSwimSpeed::s_handler                                                           = 0x00FC58AC  
ClientMoveUpdateTeleport::CallHandler                                                          = 0x0075DDB0  
ClientMoveUpdateTeleport::ClientMoveUpdateTeleport                                             = 0x00798250  
ClientMoveUpdateTeleport::_ClientMoveUpdateTeleport                                            = 0x007365D0  
ClientMoveUpdateTeleport::s_handler                                                            = 0x00FC56B4  
ClientMoveUpdateTurnRate::CallHandler                                                          = 0x00758580  
ClientMoveUpdateTurnRate::ClientMoveUpdateTurnRate                                             = 0x007899C0  
ClientMoveUpdateTurnRate::_ClientMoveUpdateTurnRate                                            = 0x00736EF0  
ClientMoveUpdateTurnRate::s_handler                                                            = 0x00FC5788  
ClientMoveUpdateWalkSpeed::CallHandler                                                         = 0x00747720  
ClientMoveUpdateWalkSpeed::ClientMoveUpdateWalkSpeed                                           = 0x00797700  
ClientMoveUpdateWalkSpeed::_ClientMoveUpdateWalkSpeed                                          = 0x00735D50  
ClientMoveUpdateWalkSpeed::s_handler                                                           = 0x00FC57B0  
ClientNeutralPlayerFactionSelectResult::CallHandler                                            = 0x00758500  
ClientNeutralPlayerFactionSelectResult::s_handler                                              = 0x00FC5774  
ClientNewWorld::CallHandler                                                                    = 0x00754A10  
ClientNewWorld::ClientNewWorld                                                                 = 0x00736B70  
ClientNewWorld::s_handler                                                                      = 0x00FC5720  
ClientNotifyMoney::CallHandler                                                                 = 0x0075DF60  
ClientNotifyMoney::s_handler                                                                   = 0x00FC5710  
ClientNukeAllObjectsDueToRealmBundlePort::CallHandler                                          = 0x007549D0  
ClientNukeAllObjectsDueToRealmBundlePort::s_handler                                            = 0x00FC55C0  
ClientPVPLogData::CallHandler                                                                  = 0x0074FF20  
ClientPVPLogData::ClientPVPLogData                                                             = 0x007C2270  
ClientPVPLogData::_ClientPVPLogData                                                            = 0x007BF9C0  
ClientPVPLogData::s_handler                                                                    = 0x00FC55F4  
ClientPVPOptionsEnabled::CallHandler                                                           = 0x0074D2E0  
ClientPVPOptionsEnabled::ClientPVPOptionsEnabled                                               = 0x00765F60  
ClientPVPOptionsEnabled::s_handler                                                             = 0x00FC57AC  
ClientPartyInvite::CallHandler                                                                 = 0x00742520  
ClientPartyInvite::ClientPartyInvite                                                           = 0x00788FB0  
ClientPartyInvite::_ClientPartyInvite                                                          = 0x0076D090  
ClientPartyInvite::s_handler                                                                   = 0x00FC5894  
ClientPartyUpdate::CallHandler                                                                 = 0x007430B0  
ClientPartyUpdate::ClientPartyUpdate                                                           = 0x007AC1C0  
ClientPartyUpdate::_ClientPartyUpdate                                                          = 0x007A0160  
ClientPartyUpdate::s_handler                                                                   = 0x00FC5524  
ClientPetAdded::CallHandler                                                                    = 0x0075EE50  
ClientPetAdded::ClientPetAdded                                                                 = 0x00766040  
ClientPetAdded::s_handler                                                                      = 0x00FC5834  
ClientPetBattleChatRestricted::CallHandler                                                     = 0x0074E150  
ClientPetBattleChatRestricted::s_handler                                                       = 0x00FC56E4  
ClientPetBattleFinalRound::CallHandler                                                         = 0x00743610  
ClientPetBattleFinalRound::ClientPetBattleFinalRound                                           = 0x0078DE50  
ClientPetBattleFinalRound::_ClientPetBattleFinalRound                                          = 0x00737720  
ClientPetBattleFinalRound::s_handler                                                           = 0x00FC578C  
ClientPetBattleFinalizeLocation::CallHandler                                                   = 0x007574A0  
ClientPetBattleFinalizeLocation::ClientPetBattleFinalizeLocation                               = 0x007580C0  
ClientPetBattleFinalizeLocation::_ClientPetBattleFinalizeLocation                              = 0x00736380  
ClientPetBattleFinalizeLocation::s_handler                                                     = 0x00FC5904  
ClientPetBattleFinished::CallHandler                                                           = 0x0075C2A0  
ClientPetBattleFinished::s_handler                                                             = 0x00FC5674  
ClientPetBattleFirstRound::CallHandler                                                         = 0x00753AB0  
ClientPetBattleFirstRound::ClientPetBattleFirstRound                                           = 0x007BFAB0  
ClientPetBattleFirstRound::_ClientPetBattleFirstRound                                          = 0x00735C60  
ClientPetBattleFirstRound::s_handler                                                           = 0x00FC566C  
ClientPetBattleFullUpdate::CallHandler                                                         = 0x0073F870  
ClientPetBattleFullUpdate::ClientPetBattleFullUpdate                                           = 0x007C0BB0  
ClientPetBattleFullUpdate::_ClientPetBattleFullUpdate                                          = 0x007377D0  
ClientPetBattleFullUpdate::s_handler                                                           = 0x00FC5554  
ClientPetBattleMaxGameLengthWarning::CallHandler                                               = 0x00744F10  
ClientPetBattleMaxGameLengthWarning::ClientPetBattleMaxGameLengthWarning                       = 0x0075E4E0  
ClientPetBattleMaxGameLengthWarning::_ClientPetBattleMaxGameLengthWarning                      = 0x00736290  
ClientPetBattleMaxGameLengthWarning::s_handler                                                 = 0x00FC5458  
ClientPetBattlePVPChallenge::CallHandler                                                       = 0x007571B0  
ClientPetBattlePVPChallenge::ClientPetBattlePVPChallenge                                       = 0x00748260  
ClientPetBattlePVPChallenge::_ClientPetBattlePVPChallenge                                      = 0x00735F70  
ClientPetBattlePVPChallenge::s_handler                                                         = 0x00FC5404  
ClientPetBattleQueueProposeMatch::CallHandler                                                  = 0x0074D6F0  
ClientPetBattleQueueProposeMatch::s_handler                                                    = 0x00FC5460  
ClientPetBattleQueueStatus::CallHandler                                                        = 0x00741C50  
ClientPetBattleQueueStatus::ClientPetBattleQueueStatus                                         = 0x007937C0  
ClientPetBattleQueueStatus::_ClientPetBattleQueueStatus                                        = 0x00773F10  
ClientPetBattleQueueStatus::s_handler                                                          = 0x00FC590C  
ClientPetBattleReplacementsMade::CallHandler                                                   = 0x00740760  
ClientPetBattleReplacementsMade::ClientPetBattleReplacementsMade                               = 0x007BF9E0  
ClientPetBattleReplacementsMade::_ClientPetBattleReplacementsMade                              = 0x00737010  
ClientPetBattleReplacementsMade::s_handler                                                     = 0x00FC5614  
ClientPetBattleRequestFailed::CallHandler                                                      = 0x00742D40  
ClientPetBattleRequestFailed::ClientPetBattleRequestFailed                                     = 0x007574E0  
ClientPetBattleRequestFailed::s_handler                                                        = 0x00FC56FC  
ClientPetBattleRoundResult::CallHandler                                                        = 0x00750F60  
ClientPetBattleRoundResult::ClientPetBattleRoundResult                                         = 0x007BECA0  
ClientPetBattleRoundResult::_ClientPetBattleRoundResult                                        = 0x00737650  
ClientPetBattleRoundResult::s_handler                                                          = 0x00FC54A4  
ClientPetBattleSlotUpdates::CallHandler                                                        = 0x0075C880  
ClientPetBattleSlotUpdates::ClientPetBattleSlotUpdates                                         = 0x0079C920  
ClientPetBattleSlotUpdates::_ClientPetBattleSlotUpdates                                        = 0x0079B5B0  
ClientPetBattleSlotUpdates::s_handler                                                          = 0x00FC5608  
ClientPetLearnedSpells::CallHandler                                                            = 0x00760500  
ClientPetLearnedSpells::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC57D8  
ClientPetSlotUpdated::CallHandler                                                              = 0x007566E0  
ClientPetSlotUpdated::ClientPetSlotUpdated                                                     = 0x00737180  
ClientPetSlotUpdated::s_handler                                                                = 0x00FC5970  
ClientPetUnlearnedSpells::CallHandler                                                          = 0x00750550  
ClientPetUnlearnedSpells::s_handler                                                            = 0x00FC5464  
ClientPetitionAlreadySigned::CallHandler                                                       = 0x0073F4E0  
ClientPetitionAlreadySigned::ClientPetitionAlreadySigned                                       = 0x0076FA30  
ClientPetitionAlreadySigned::s_handler                                                         = 0x00FC5888  
ClientPhaseShiftChange::CallHandler                                                            = 0x00743170  
ClientPhaseShiftChange::ClientPhaseShiftChange                                                 = 0x007674A0  
ClientPhaseShiftChange::_ClientPhaseShiftChange                                                = 0x007576D0  
ClientPhaseShiftChange::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC56E8  
ClientPlayOrphanSpellVisual::CallHandler                                                       = 0x0075D6E0  
ClientPlayOrphanSpellVisual::ClientPlayOrphanSpellVisual                                       = 0x007521B0  
ClientPlayOrphanSpellVisual::s_handler                                                         = 0x00FC5914  
ClientPlayScene::CallHandler                                                                   = 0x00746550  
ClientPlayScene::ClientPlayScene                                                               = 0x007502B0  
ClientPlayScene::_ClientPlayScene                                                              = 0x00737A20  
ClientPlayScene::s_handler                                                                     = 0x00FC55CC  
ClientPlaySpellVisual::CallHandler                                                             = 0x00740260  
ClientPlaySpellVisual::ClientPlaySpellVisual                                                   = 0x0075D720  
ClientPlaySpellVisual::s_handler                                                               = 0x00FC56AC  
ClientPlaySpellVisualKit::CallHandler                                                          = 0x00751190  
ClientPlaySpellVisualKit::ClientPlaySpellVisualKit                                             = 0x00758CD0  
ClientPlaySpellVisualKit::s_handler                                                            = 0x00FC5900  
ClientPrintNotification::CallHandler                                                           = 0x00760940  
ClientPrintNotification::ClientPrintNotification                                               = 0x00781AD0  
ClientPrintNotification::s_handler                                                             = 0x00FC5530  
ClientQuestCompletionNPCResponse::CallHandler                                                  = 0x00758230  
ClientQuestCompletionNPCResponse::ClientQuestCompletionNPCResponse                             = 0x007C3D90  
ClientQuestCompletionNPCResponse::_ClientQuestCompletionNPCResponse                            = 0x007B1740  
ClientQuestCompletionNPCResponse::s_handler                                                    = 0x00FC56D0  
ClientQuestGiverQuestComplete::CallHandler                                                     = 0x00758080  
ClientQuestGiverQuestComplete::ClientQuestGiverQuestComplete                                   = 0x007680D0  
ClientQuestGiverQuestComplete::s_handler                                                       = 0x00FC5644  
ClientRaidMarkersChanged::CallHandler                                                          = 0x00759B80  
ClientRaidMarkersChanged::ClientRaidMarkersChanged                                             = 0x0079A8C0  
ClientRaidMarkersChanged::_ClientRaidMarkersChanged                                            = 0x00792270  
ClientRaidMarkersChanged::s_handler                                                            = 0x00FC558C  
ClientRandomRoll::CallHandler                                                                  = 0x0074EF00  
ClientRandomRoll::ClientRandomRoll                                                             = 0x007544C0  
ClientRandomRoll::s_handler                                                                    = 0x00FC5728  
ClientRatedBGStats::CallHandler                                                                = 0x0075E740  
ClientRatedBGStats::ClientRatedBGStats                                                         = 0x007412F0  
ClientRatedBGStats::s_handler                                                                  = 0x00FC5744  
ClientRatedBattlefieldInfo::CallHandler                                                        = 0x0075BE10  
ClientRatedBattlefieldInfo::ClientRatedBattlefieldInfo                                         = 0x007374E0  
ClientRatedBattlefieldInfo::s_handler                                                          = 0x00FC5734  
ClientRatedBattlegroundRating::CallHandler                                                     = 0x00746DA0  
ClientRatedBattlegroundRating::s_handler                                                       = 0x00FC54B4  
ClientReadyCheckCompleted::CallHandler                                                         = 0x0074A680  
ClientReadyCheckCompleted::ClientReadyCheckCompleted                                           = 0x00769D70  
ClientReadyCheckCompleted::s_handler                                                           = 0x00FC58F4  
ClientReadyCheckResponse::CallHandler                                                          = 0x00741720  
ClientReadyCheckResponse::ClientReadyCheckResponse                                             = 0x00751ED0  
ClientReadyCheckResponse::s_handler                                                            = 0x00FC57A8  
ClientReadyCheckStarted::CallHandler                                                           = 0x00747D50  
ClientReadyCheckStarted::ClientReadyCheckStarted                                               = 0x0076D350  
ClientReadyCheckStarted::s_handler                                                             = 0x00FC588C  
ClientReforgeResult::CallHandler                                                               = 0x0074CA50  
ClientReforgeResult::s_handler                                                                 = 0x00FC550C  
ClientRefreshComponent::CallHandler                                                            = 0x0074F170  
ClientRefreshComponent::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC575C  
ClientRemoveItemPassive::CallHandler                                                           = 0x0075E050  
ClientRemoveItemPassive::s_handler                                                             = 0x00FC53BC  
ClientRequestCemeteryListResponse::CallHandler                                                 = 0x0074B310  
ClientRequestCemeteryListResponse::ClientRequestCemeteryListResponse                           = 0x00790130  
ClientRequestCemeteryListResponse::_ClientRequestCemeteryListResponse                          = 0x00766AA0  
ClientRequestCemeteryListResponse::s_handler                                                   = 0x00FC56B0  
ClientRequestPVPRewardsResponse::CallHandler                                                   = 0x007594B0  
ClientRequestPVPRewardsResponse::ClientRequestPVPRewardsResponse                               = 0x00737140  
ClientRequestPVPRewardsResponse::s_handler                                                     = 0x00FC5510  
ClientResearchComplete::CallHandler                                                            = 0x00746590  
ClientResearchComplete::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC579C  
ClientResetAreaTrigger::CallHandler                                                            = 0x0075A7F0  
ClientResetAreaTrigger::ClientResetAreaTrigger                                                 = 0x0079A690  
ClientResetAreaTrigger::_ClientResetAreaTrigger                                                = 0x00737A60  
ClientResetAreaTrigger::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC5478  
ClientResetWeeklyCurrency::CallHandler                                                         = 0x00742BA0  
ClientResetWeeklyCurrency::s_handler                                                           = 0x00FC5370  
ClientRespecWipeConfirm::CallHandler                                                           = 0x0074BA00  
ClientRespecWipeConfirm::ClientRespecWipeConfirm                                               = 0x007582B0  
ClientRespecWipeConfirm::s_handler                                                             = 0x00FC5420  
ClientRespondInspectAchievements::CallHandler                                                  = 0x0074FED0  
ClientRespondInspectAchievements::ClientRespondInspectAchievements                             = 0x0079BF70  
ClientRespondInspectAchievements::_ClientRespondInspectAchievements                            = 0x00781630  
ClientRespondInspectAchievements::s_handler                                                    = 0x00FC537C  
ClientRestrictedAccountWarning::CallHandler                                                    = 0x00758190  
ClientRestrictedAccountWarning::s_handler                                                      = 0x00FC598C  
ClientResumeToken::CallHandler                                                                 = 0x0075C190  
ClientResumeToken::ClientResumeToken                                                           = 0x0075EDE0  
ClientResumeToken::s_handler                                                                   = 0x00FC5890  
ClientRoleChangedInform::CallHandler                                                           = 0x007479A0  
ClientRoleChangedInform::ClientRoleChangedInform                                               = 0x0076A950  
ClientRoleChangedInform::s_handler                                                             = 0x00FC54D0  
ClientRolePollInform::CallHandler                                                              = 0x007488F0  
ClientRolePollInform::ClientRolePollInform                                                     = 0x0075E780  
ClientRolePollInform::s_handler                                                                = 0x00FC5678  
ClientRuneRegenDebug::CallHandler                                                              = 0x00750A40  
ClientRuneRegenDebug::ClientRuneRegenDebug                                                     = 0x0073C370  
ClientRuneRegenDebug::s_handler                                                                = 0x00FC5534  
ClientSORStartExperienceIncomplete::CallHandler                                                = 0x0073DB90  
ClientSORStartExperienceIncomplete::s_handler                                                  = 0x00FC5840  
ClientScenarioPOIs::CallHandler                                                                = 0x00759840  
ClientScenarioPOIs::ClientScenarioPOIs                                                         = 0x007C98A0  
ClientScenarioPOIs::_ClientScenarioPOIs                                                        = 0x007C83B0  
ClientScenarioPOIs::s_handler                                                                  = 0x00FC561C  
ClientScenarioProgressUpdate::CallHandler                                                      = 0x0073E560  
ClientScenarioProgressUpdate::ClientScenarioProgressUpdate                                     = 0x007688B0  
ClientScenarioProgressUpdate::_ClientScenarioProgressUpdate                                    = 0x00736AC0  
ClientScenarioProgressUpdate::s_handler                                                        = 0x00FC54A8  
ClientScenarioState::CallHandler                                                               = 0x007404D0  
ClientScenarioState::ClientScenarioState                                                       = 0x0077E7B0  
ClientScenarioState::_ClientScenarioState                                                      = 0x0076D7F0  
ClientScenarioState::s_handler                                                                 = 0x00FC53F0  
ClientSceneObjectEvent::CallHandler                                                            = 0x00759420  
ClientSceneObjectEvent::ClientSceneObjectEvent                                                 = 0x0076D560  
ClientSceneObjectEvent::_ClientSceneObjectEvent                                                = 0x00736DE0  
ClientSceneObjectEvent::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC5740  
ClientSendAllItemDurability::CallHandler                                                       = 0x0075B890  
ClientSendAllItemDurability::s_handler                                                         = 0x00FC53E0  
ClientSendItemPassives::CallHandler                                                            = 0x0073DB50  
ClientSendItemPassives::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC58EC  
ClientSendKnownSpells::CallHandler                                                             = 0x00740C40  
ClientSendKnownSpells::ClientSendKnownSpells                                                   = 0x00795B00  
ClientSendKnownSpells::_ClientSendKnownSpells                                                  = 0x0076D120  
ClientSendKnownSpells::s_handler                                                               = 0x00FC57C8  
ClientSendRaidTargetUpdateAll::CallHandler                                                     = 0x0074CE00  
ClientSendRaidTargetUpdateAll::ClientSendRaidTargetUpdateAll                                   = 0x0079E640  
ClientSendRaidTargetUpdateAll::_ClientSendRaidTargetUpdateAll                                  = 0x007969E0  
ClientSendRaidTargetUpdateAll::s_handler                                                       = 0x00FC57A4  
ClientSendRaidTargetUpdateSingle::CallHandler                                                  = 0x00749B80  
ClientSendRaidTargetUpdateSingle::ClientSendRaidTargetUpdateSingle                             = 0x0075E9A0  
ClientSendRaidTargetUpdateSingle::s_handler                                                    = 0x00FC5948  
ClientSendSpellCharges::CallHandler                                                            = 0x0074B970  
ClientSendSpellCharges::ClientSendSpellCharges                                                 = 0x0079FC10  
ClientSendSpellCharges::_ClientSendSpellCharges                                                = 0x0079A900  
ClientSendSpellCharges::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC55F0  
ClientSendSpellHistory::CallHandler                                                            = 0x00740490  
ClientSendSpellHistory::ClientSendSpellHistory                                                 = 0x007B00F0  
ClientSendSpellHistory::_ClientSendSpellHistory                                                = 0x007A00B0  
ClientSendSpellHistory::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC56CC  
ClientSendUnlearnSpells::CallHandler                                                           = 0x00742010  
ClientSendUnlearnSpells::ClientSendUnlearnSpells                                               = 0x00792660  
ClientSendUnlearnSpells::_ClientSendUnlearnSpells                                              = 0x00768B40  
ClientSendUnlearnSpells::s_handler                                                             = 0x00FC5810  
ClientServerFirstAchievements::CallHandler                                                     = 0x0073FC00  
ClientServerFirstAchievements::ClientServerFirstAchievements                                   = 0x007998F0  
ClientServerFirstAchievements::_ClientServerFirstAchievements                                  = 0x00794F60  
ClientServerFirstAchievements::s_handler                                                       = 0x00FC53D8  
ClientServerInfoResponse::CallHandler                                                          = 0x0074E6F0  
ClientServerInfoResponse::ClientServerInfoResponse                                             = 0x007AF890  
ClientServerInfoResponse::_ClientServerInfoResponse                                            = 0x0078F550  
ClientServerInfoResponse::s_handler                                                            = 0x00FC555C  
ClientServerPerf::CallHandler                                                                  = 0x007472D0  
ClientServerPerf::ClientServerPerf                                                             = 0x007B4CD0  
ClientServerPerf::_ClientServerPerf                                                            = 0x0079E4C0  
ClientServerPerf::s_handler                                                                    = 0x00FC5908  
ClientSetCurrency::CallHandler                                                                 = 0x007538D0  
ClientSetCurrency::ClientSetCurrency                                                           = 0x0076E890  
ClientSetCurrency::s_handler                                                                   = 0x00FC5474  
ClientSetDFFastLaunchResult::CallHandler                                                       = 0x007476E0  
ClientSetDFFastLaunchResult::s_handler                                                         = 0x00FC54BC  
ClientSetForgeMaster::CallHandler                                                              = 0x0073F4A0  
ClientSetForgeMaster::ClientSetForgeMaster                                                     = 0x00758F40  
ClientSetForgeMaster::s_handler                                                                = 0x00FC53C8  
ClientSetItemChallengeModeData::CallHandler                                                    = 0x00740F90  
ClientSetItemChallengeModeData::ClientSetItemChallengeModeData                                 = 0x0075F670  
ClientSetItemChallengeModeData::s_handler                                                      = 0x00FC5434  
ClientSetItemPurchaseData::CallHandler                                                         = 0x007579A0  
ClientSetItemPurchaseData::ClientSetItemPurchaseData                                           = 0x007642C0  
ClientSetItemPurchaseData::s_handler                                                           = 0x00FC57F8  
ClientSetMaxWeeklyQuantity::CallHandler                                                        = 0x00755E80  
ClientSetMaxWeeklyQuantity::ClientSetMaxWeeklyQuantity                                         = 0x00737670  
ClientSetMaxWeeklyQuantity::s_handler                                                          = 0x00FC5638  
ClientSetPetSpecialization::CallHandler                                                        = 0x007588C0  
ClientSetPetSpecialization::s_handler                                                          = 0x00FC58B8  
ClientSetPlayHoverAnim::CallHandler                                                            = 0x00743410  
ClientSetPlayHoverAnim::ClientSetPlayHoverAnim                                                 = 0x007641E0  
ClientSetPlayHoverAnim::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC5850  
ClientSetQuestCompletedBit::CallHandler                                                        = 0x007445E0  
ClientSetQuestCompletedBit::s_handler                                                          = 0x00FC57BC  
ClientSetupCurrency::CallHandler                                                               = 0x007441E0  
ClientSetupCurrency::ClientSetupCurrency                                                       = 0x007B7070  
ClientSetupCurrency::_ClientSetupCurrency                                                      = 0x007A1890  
ClientSetupCurrency::s_handler                                                                 = 0x00FC5620  
ClientSetupResearchHistory::CallHandler                                                        = 0x0075EE90  
ClientSetupResearchHistory::ClientSetupResearchHistory                                         = 0x007A0110  
ClientSetupResearchHistory::_ClientSetupResearchHistory                                        = 0x0079DA70  
ClientSetupResearchHistory::s_handler                                                          = 0x00FC5394  
ClientShowNeutralPlayerFactionSelectUI::CallHandler                                            = 0x0075FE90  
ClientShowNeutralPlayerFactionSelectUI::s_handler                                              = 0x00FC58A4  
ClientShowRatings::CallHandler                                                                 = 0x00746D50  
ClientShowRatings::ClientShowRatings                                                           = 0x00743130  
ClientShowRatings::s_handler                                                                   = 0x00FC5804  
ClientSpellInterruptLog::CallHandler                                                           = 0x0074C990  
ClientSpellInterruptLog::ClientSpellInterruptLog                                               = 0x00754CF0  
ClientSpellInterruptLog::s_handler                                                             = 0x00FC5560  
ClientStartElapsedTimer::CallHandler                                                           = 0x0075C1E0  
ClientStartElapsedTimer::ClientStartElapsedTimer                                               = 0x00736B00  
ClientStartElapsedTimer::_ClientStartElapsedTimer                                              = 0x00736F10  
ClientStartElapsedTimer::s_handler                                                             = 0x00FC599C  
ClientStartElapsedTimers::CallHandler                                                          = 0x00754E20  
ClientStartElapsedTimers::ClientStartElapsedTimers                                             = 0x00794ED0  
ClientStartElapsedTimers::_ClientStartElapsedTimers                                            = 0x0077A3F0  
ClientStartElapsedTimers::s_handler                                                            = 0x00FC56D8  
ClientStartLootRoll::CallHandler                                                               = 0x00750B40  
ClientStartLootRoll::ClientStartLootRoll                                                       = 0x0075EB90  
ClientStartLootRoll::s_handler                                                                 = 0x00FC55D0  
ClientStartTimer::CallHandler                                                                  = 0x00751E50  
ClientStartTimer::s_handler                                                                    = 0x00FC5938  
ClientStopElapsedTimer::CallHandler                                                            = 0x0074FFA0  
ClientStopElapsedTimer::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC5688  
ClientStreamingMovies::CallHandler                                                             = 0x00755D00  
ClientStreamingMovies::ClientStreamingMovies                                                   = 0x0079A950  
ClientStreamingMovies::_ClientStreamingMovies                                                  = 0x00792620  
ClientStreamingMovies::s_handler                                                               = 0x00FC5944  
ClientSummonRaidMemberValidateFailed::CallHandler                                              = 0x0073E810  
ClientSummonRaidMemberValidateFailed::ClientSummonRaidMemberValidateFailed                     = 0x007A5080  
ClientSummonRaidMemberValidateFailed::_ClientSummonRaidMemberValidateFailed                    = 0x007A00E0  
ClientSummonRaidMemberValidateFailed::s_handler                                                = 0x00FC5680  
ClientSupercededSpells::CallHandler                                                            = 0x0073D370  
ClientSupercededSpells::ClientSupercededSpells                                                 = 0x00789940  
ClientSupercededSpells::_ClientSupercededSpells                                                = 0x0076A900  
ClientSupercededSpells::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC5660  
ClientSuppressNPCGreetings::CallHandler                                                        = 0x0074A6C0  
ClientSuppressNPCGreetings::ClientSuppressNPCGreetings                                         = 0x00763F50  
ClientSuppressNPCGreetings::s_handler                                                          = 0x00FC5760  
ClientSuspendToken::CallHandler                                                                = 0x00750390  
ClientSuspendToken::ClientSuspendToken                                                         = 0x0076A3D0  
ClientSuspendToken::s_handler                                                                  = 0x00FC56E0  
ClientTimeAdjustment::CallHandler                                                              = 0x00757920  
ClientTimeAdjustment::ClientTimeAdjustment                                                     = 0x00737830  
ClientTimeAdjustment::s_handler                                                                = 0x00FC55BC  
ClientTimeSyncRequest::CallHandler                                                             = 0x00746DF0  
ClientTimeSyncRequest::s_handler                                                               = 0x00FC58D0  
ClientTradeStatus::CallHandler                                                                 = 0x007464D0  
ClientTradeStatus::ClientTradeStatus                                                           = 0x0075F740  
ClientTradeStatus::s_handler                                                                   = 0x00FC54EC  
ClientTradeUpdated::CallHandler                                                                = 0x0074AF70  
ClientTradeUpdated::ClientTradeUpdated                                                         = 0x007C14F0  
ClientTradeUpdated::_ClientTradeUpdated                                                        = 0x007A78F0  
ClientTradeUpdated::s_handler                                                                  = 0x00FC571C  
ClientTransferPending::CallHandler                                                             = 0x00757960  
ClientTransferPending::ClientTransferPending                                                   = 0x0076EAA0  
ClientTransferPending::s_handler                                                               = 0x00FC574C  
ClientUnlearnedSpells::CallHandler                                                             = 0x007509B0  
ClientUnlearnedSpells::s_handler                                                               = 0x00FC5468  
ClientUpdateActionButtons::CallHandler                                                         = 0x00752AD0  
ClientUpdateActionButtons::ClientUpdateActionButtons                                           = 0x00748480  
ClientUpdateActionButtons::s_handler                                                           = 0x00FC5920  
ClientUpdateDungeonEncounterForLoot::CallHandler                                               = 0x00753890  
ClientUpdateDungeonEncounterForLoot::s_handler                                                 = 0x00FC5980  
ClientUpdateExpansionLevel::CallHandler                                                        = 0x007560A0  
ClientUpdateExpansionLevel::ClientUpdateExpansionLevel                                         = 0x007A9EA0  
ClientUpdateExpansionLevel::_ClientUpdateExpansionLevel                                        = 0x00782530  
ClientUpdateExpansionLevel::s_handler                                                          = 0x00FC58BC  
ClientUpdateServerPlayerPosition::CallHandler                                                  = 0x007505D0  
ClientUpdateServerPlayerPosition::ClientUpdateServerPlayerPosition                             = 0x007362D0  
ClientUpdateServerPlayerPosition::s_handler                                                    = 0x00FC5884  
ClientUpdateWeeklySpellUsage::CallHandler                                                      = 0x00754CB0  
ClientUpdateWeeklySpellUsage::s_handler                                                        = 0x00FC55D4  
ClientVendorInventory::CallHandler                                                             = 0x0074CA10  
ClientVendorInventory::ClientVendorInventory                                                   = 0x007AF2D0  
ClientVendorInventory::_ClientVendorInventory                                                  = 0x0079AE70  
ClientVendorInventory::s_handler                                                               = 0x00FC5750  
ClientVoidItemSwapResponse::CallHandler                                                        = 0x0074CE40  
ClientVoidItemSwapResponse::ClientVoidItemSwapResponse                                         = 0x007566A0  
ClientVoidItemSwapResponse::s_handler                                                          = 0x00FC5630  
ClientVoidStorageContents::CallHandler                                                         = 0x00750340  
ClientVoidStorageContents::ClientVoidStorageContents                                           = 0x007A26F0  
ClientVoidStorageContents::_ClientVoidStorageContents                                          = 0x007988F0  
ClientVoidStorageContents::s_handler                                                           = 0x00FC589C  
ClientVoidStorageFailed::CallHandler                                                           = 0x0073C980  
ClientVoidStorageFailed::ClientVoidStorageFailed                                               = 0x00736840  
ClientVoidStorageFailed::s_handler                                                             = 0x00FC543C  
ClientVoidStorageTransferChanges::CallHandler                                                  = 0x00749AB0  
ClientVoidStorageTransferChanges::ClientVoidStorageTransferChanges                             = 0x00798920  
ClientVoidStorageTransferChanges::_ClientVoidStorageTransferChanges                            = 0x0077B9A0  
ClientVoidStorageTransferChanges::s_handler                                                    = 0x00FC5518  
ClientVoidTransferResult::CallHandler                                                          = 0x00745FC0  
ClientVoidTransferResult::s_handler                                                            = 0x00FC58F8  
ClientWaitQueueFinish::CallHandler                                                             = 0x00748C60  
ClientWaitQueueFinish::s_handler                                                               = 0x00FC56BC  
ClientWaitQueueUpdate::CallHandler                                                             = 0x0074E9D0  
ClientWaitQueueUpdate::s_handler                                                               = 0x00FC5588  
ClientWardenData::CallHandler                                                                  = 0x00754DE0  
ClientWardenData::s_handler                                                                    = 0x00FC53E4  
ClientWargameRequestSuccessfullySentToOpponent::CallHandler                                    = 0x0075A770  
ClientWargameRequestSuccessfullySentToOpponent::ClientWargameRequestSuccessfullySentToOpponent = 0x00764790  
ClientWargameRequestSuccessfullySentToOpponent::s_handler                                      = 0x00FC5998  
ClientWeeklySpellUsage::CallHandler                                                            = 0x00751E90  
ClientWeeklySpellUsage::ClientWeeklySpellUsage                                                 = 0x007AC3E0  
ClientWeeklySpellUsage::_ClientWeeklySpellUsage                                                = 0x007948B0  
ClientWeeklySpellUsage::s_handler                                                              = 0x00FC5880  
ClientWorldServerInfo::CallHandler                                                             = 0x007592D0  
ClientWorldServerInfo::ClientWorldServerInfo                                                   = 0x0076E840  
ClientWorldServerInfo::s_handler                                                               = 0x00FC542C  
ClientXPGainAborted::CallHandler                                                               = 0x0073F830  
ClientXPGainAborted::ClientXPGainAborted                                                       = 0x0076D9E0  
ClientXPGainAborted::s_handler                                                                 = 0x00FC58D8
```

My Script functions:


```
Script_%s:%s                                             = 0x004C0D70  
Script_%s:AddCharacterLight                              = 0x006F56A0  
Script_%s:AddFontStrings                                 = 0x00947230  
Script_%s:AddHistoryLine                                 = 0x004C4B70  
Script_%s:AddLight                                       = 0x006F55A0  
Script_%s:AddMessage                                     = 0x004C6910  
Script_%s:AddTexture                                     = 0x009448B0  
Script_%s:AppendText                                     = 0x00945EB0  
Script_%s:CopyFontObject                                 = 0x004C2A60  
Script_%s:GetAttribute                                   = 0x004BBA80  
Script_%s:GetLowerEmblemTexture                          = 0x00AD0B30  
Script_%s:GetMessageInfo                                 = 0x004C6B40  
Script_%s:GetScript                                      = 0x00476BE0  
Script_%s:GetUpperEmblemTexture                          = 0x00AD0890  
Script_%s:HasScript                                      = 0x004BB420  
Script_%s:HookScript                                     = 0x00476E40  
Script_%s:IgnoreDepth                                    = 0x004BE5B0  
Script_%s:IsEventRegistered                              = 0x004BB8E0  
Script_%s:IsObjectType                                   = 0x004B8380  
Script_%s:IsOwned                                        = 0x009442D0  
Script_%s:IsUnit                                         = 0x00944AE0  
Script_%s:RegisterEvent                                  = 0x004BB5A0  
Script_%s:RegisterUnitEvent                              = 0x004BB650  
Script_%s:RemoveMessagesByAccessID                       = 0x004C6C60  
Script_%s:RemoveMessagesByExtraData                      = 0x004C6CF0  
Script_%s:ReplaceIconTexture                             = 0x004C8430  
Script_%s:SetAction                                      = 0x0095F5B0  
Script_%s:SetAlpha                                       = 0x004B8990  
Script_%s:SetAlphaGradient                               = 0x004B9720  
Script_%s:SetAnchorType                                  = 0x00944480  
Script_%s:SetArchBlobInsideAlpha                         = 0x009EF330  
Script_%s:SetArchBlobInsideTexture                       = 0x009FA0B0  
Script_%s:SetArchBlobOutsideAlpha                        = 0x009EF3E0  
Script_%s:SetArchBlobOutsideTexture                      = 0x009FA160  
Script_%s:SetArchBlobRingAlpha                           = 0x009EF490  
Script_%s:SetArchBlobRingScalar                          = 0x009EF540  
Script_%s:SetArchBlobRingTexture                         = 0x009FA210  
Script_%s:SetAttribute                                   = 0x004BBDC0  
Script_%s:SetAuctionItem                                 = 0x0095D4C0  
Script_%s:SetBackdrop                                    = 0x004BDD70  
Script_%s:SetBackpackToken                               = 0x0094A940  
Script_%s:SetBlendMode                                   = 0x004B85F0  
Script_%s:SetBlinkSpeed                                  = 0x004C47D0  
Script_%s:SetBlipTexture                                 = 0x009F9C20  
Script_%s:SetButtonState                                 = 0x004C0600  
Script_%s:SetBuybackItem                                 = 0x0095D930  
Script_%s:SetCamera                                      = 0x004C7C40  
Script_%s:SetCameraDistance                              = 0x004C8D50  
Script_%s:SetCameraPosition                              = 0x004C8AB0  
Script_%s:SetCameraRotation                              = 0x004C88E0  
Script_%s:SetCameraTarget                                = 0x004C8C40  
Script_%s:SetChange                                      = 0x004CDAC0  
Script_%s:SetCheckedTexture                              = 0x004C1860  
Script_%s:SetClampRectInsets                             = 0x004BCB30  
Script_%s:SetClassBlipTexture                            = 0x009F9D70  
Script_%s:SetColorValueTexture                           = 0x004CB340  
Script_%s:SetColorValueThumbTexture                      = 0x004CB4E0  
Script_%s:SetColorWheelTexture                           = 0x004CAFD0  
Script_%s:SetColorWheelThumbTexture                      = 0x004CB170  
Script_%s:SetCooldown                                    = 0x00AC6C30  
Script_%s:SetCorpsePOITexture                            = 0x009F99E0  
Script_%s:SetCurrencyByID                                = 0x0094AB90  
Script_%s:SetCurrencyToken                               = 0x0094A850  
Script_%s:SetCursorPosition                              = 0x004C53E0  
Script_%s:SetCurve                                       = 0x004CD930  
Script_%s:SetCustomCamera                                = 0x004C8840  
Script_%s:SetDegrees                                     = 0x004CD080  
Script_%s:SetDepth                                       = 0x004BE470  
Script_%s:SetDisabledCheckedTexture                      = 0x004C1A30  
Script_%s:SetDisabledFontObject                          = 0x004C0820  
Script_%s:SetDrawLayer                                   = 0x004B84A0  
Script_%s:SetDuration                                    = 0x004CC510  
Script_%s:SetEndDelay                                    = 0x004CC450  
Script_%s:SetEquipmentSet                                = 0x0094AA10  
Script_%s:SetFacing                                      = 0x004C79B0  
Script_%s:SetFadeDuration                                = 0x004C6010  
Script_%s:SetFogFar                                      = 0x004C86A0  
Script_%s:SetFogNear                                     = 0x004C85D0  
Script_%s:SetFont                                        = 0x004B9C70  
Script_%s:SetFontObject                                  = 0x004B9A50  
Script_%s:SetFontString                                  = 0x004C0AE0  
Script_%s:SetFrameLevel                                  = 0x004BB340  
Script_%s:SetFrameStrata                                 = 0x004BB1F0  
Script_%s:SetGlow                                        = 0x004C87B0  
Script_%s:SetGlyph                                       = 0x00949D20  
Script_%s:SetGlyphByID                                   = 0x00949E80  
Script_%s:SetGradient                                    = 0x004B87F0  
Script_%s:SetGradientAlpha                               = 0x004B88C0  
Script_%s:SetHeight                                      = 0x004CF720  
Script_%s:SetHighlightFontObject                         = 0x004C0980  
Script_%s:SetHighlightTexture                            = 0x004C1020  
Script_%s:SetHistoryLines                                = 0x004C51B0  
Script_%s:SetHitRectInsets                               = 0x004BC8B0  
Script_%s:SetHorizontalScroll                            = 0x004C91A0  
Script_%s:SetHyperlink                                   = 0x0095A7C0  
Script_%s:SetHyperlinkCompareItem                        = 0x00960160  
Script_%s:SetHyperlinkFormat                             = 0x004CA560  
Script_%s:SetID                                          = 0x004BC2A0  
Script_%s:SetIconTexture                                 = 0x009F9B00  
Script_%s:SetInboxItem                                   = 0x0095CF60  
Script_%s:SetInitialOffset                               = 0x004CE010  
Script_%s:SetInsertMode                                  = 0x004C5CB0  
Script_%s:SetInventoryItem                               = 0x0095B110  
Script_%s:SetItemByID                                    = 0x0095E970  
Script_%s:SetJustifyH                                    = 0x004BAB60  
Script_%s:SetJustifyV                                    = 0x004BAC30  
Script_%s:SetLight                                       = 0x004C8010  
Script_%s:SetLooping                                     = 0x004CDE50  
Script_%s:SetLootRollItem                                = 0x0095DA70  
Script_%s:SetMaskTexture                                 = 0x009F9680  
Script_%s:SetMaxBytes                                    = 0x004C4F30  
Script_%s:SetMaxLetters                                  = 0x004C5010  
Script_%s:SetMaxLines                                    = 0x004C7270  
Script_%s:SetMaxResize                                   = 0x004BCF10  
Script_%s:SetMinMaxValues                                = 0x004C98C0  
Script_%s:SetMinResize                                   = 0x004BCD40  
Script_%s:SetMinimumWidth                                = 0x00944110  
Script_%s:SetModel                                       = 0x004C77B0  
Script_%s:SetNormalFontObject                            = 0x004C06C0  
Script_%s:SetNumber                                      = 0x004C49F0  
Script_%s:SetOffset                                      = 0x004CCD80  
Script_%s:SetOrder                                       = 0x004CC750  
Script_%s:SetOrientation                                 = 0x004C9790  
Script_%s:SetOrigin                                      = 0x004CCF30  
Script_%s:SetOwner                                       = 0x00945B80  
Script_%s:SetPOITexture                                  = 0x009F97A0  
Script_%s:SetPetAction                                   = 0x0095AE40  
Script_%s:SetPlayerTexture                               = 0x009EEE60  
Script_%s:SetPlayerTextureHeight                         = 0x009EEF20  
Script_%s:SetPlayerTextureWidth                          = 0x009EEFE0  
Script_%s:SetPoint                                       = 0x004CFC10  
Script_%s:SetPossession                                  = 0x00950880  
Script_%s:SetPushedTextOffset                            = 0x004C1230  
Script_%s:SetQuestBlobInsideAlpha                        = 0x009EF0A0  
Script_%s:SetQuestBlobInsideTexture                      = 0x009F9E90  
Script_%s:SetQuestBlobOutsideAlpha                       = 0x009EF150  
Script_%s:SetQuestBlobOutsideTexture                     = 0x009F9F40  
Script_%s:SetQuestBlobRingAlpha                          = 0x009EF200  
Script_%s:SetQuestBlobRingScalar                         = 0x009EF2B0  
Script_%s:SetQuestBlobRingTexture                        = 0x009FA000  
Script_%s:SetQuestLogSpecialItem                         = 0x0095E530  
Script_%s:SetRadians                                     = 0x004CD150  
Script_%s:SetRotation                                    = 0x004B8E80  
Script_%s:SetScale                                       = 0x004BBFE0  
Script_%s:SetScript                                      = 0x00476CF0  
Script_%s:SetSequence                                    = 0x004C7AB0  
Script_%s:SetSequenceTime                                = 0x004C7B80  
Script_%s:SetShadowOffset                                = 0x004BA240  
Script_%s:SetShapeshift                                  = 0x009506F0  
Script_%s:SetSize                                        = 0x004CF8A0  
Script_%s:SetSmoothProgress                              = 0x004CC610  
Script_%s:SetSmoothing                                   = 0x004CC810  
Script_%s:SetSocketGem                                   = 0x0095DD40  
Script_%s:SetSpacing                                     = 0x004BA390  
Script_%s:SetStartDelay                                  = 0x004CC390  
Script_%s:SetStaticPOITexture                            = 0x009F98C0  
Script_%s:SetStatusBarTexture                            = 0x004CAA70  
Script_%s:SetTalent                                      = 0x0095CC00  
Script_%s:SetTexCoord                                    = 0x004BA970  
Script_%s:SetText                                        = 0x004C4900  
Script_%s:SetTextHeight                                  = 0x004BA430  
Script_%s:SetTextInsets                                  = 0x004C4C30  
Script_%s:SetThumbTexture                                = 0x004C95E0  
Script_%s:SetTimeVisible                                 = 0x004C5F40  
Script_%s:SetTotem                                       = 0x00947600  
Script_%s:SetTransmogrifyItem                            = 0x0095DC20  
Script_%s:SetUnit                                        = 0x00950E70  
Script_%s:SetUnitAura                                    = 0x0094A6B0  
Script_%s:SetUnitBuff                                    = 0x0094A730  
Script_%s:SetUnitDebuff                                  = 0x0094A7C0  
Script_%s:SetValue                                       = 0x004C99C0  
Script_%s:SetValueStep                                   = 0x004C9A90  
Script_%s:SetVerticalScroll                              = 0x004C9270  
Script_%s:SetVoidItem                                    = 0x0095EA40  
Script_%s:SetWidth                                       = 0x004CF570  
Script_%s:StartMovie                                     = 0x004CB900  
Script_%s:UndressSlot                                    = 0x00ACEEA0  
Script_%s:UnregisterEvent                                = 0x004BB7B0  
Script_AbandonQuest                                      = 0x00A62B70  
Script_AbandonSkill                                      = 0x00A74F90  
Script_AcceptAreaSpiritHeal                              = 0x00979F00  
Script_AcceptArenaTeam                                   = 0x0096E490  
Script_AcceptBattlefieldPort                             = 0x009EA260  
Script_AcceptChangedOptionWarnings                       = 0x006E6BD0  
Script_AcceptContest                                     = 0x006E5D40  
Script_AcceptDuel                                        = 0x00AAF9E0  
Script_AcceptEULA                                        = 0x006E5D10  
Script_AcceptGroup                                       = 0x009D6850  
Script_AcceptGuild                                       = 0x0096E430  
Script_AcceptLevelGrant                                  = 0x00970760  
Script_AcceptProposal                                    = 0x00A68A10  
Script_AcceptQuest                                       = 0x00A355B0  
Script_AcceptResurrect                                   = 0x0096E3D0  
Script_AcceptScanning                                    = 0x006E5D30  
Script_AcceptSockets                                     = 0x00AAEA20  
Script_AcceptSpellConfirmationPrompt                     = 0x007EE170  
Script_AcceptTOS                                         = 0x006E5D00  
Script_AcceptTerminationWithoutNotice                    = 0x006E5D20  
Script_AcceptTrade                                       = 0x00A135D0  
Script_AcceptXPLoss                                      = 0x0096EED0  
Script_AccountMsg_GetBody                                = 0x009FFE60  
Script_AccountMsg_GetHeaderPriority                      = 0x009FFDB0  
Script_AccountMsg_GetHeaderSubject                       = 0x009FFD10  
Script_AccountMsg_GetIndexHighestPriorityUnreadMsg       = 0x00A00450  
Script_AccountMsg_GetIndexNextUnreadMsg                  = 0x00A00500  
Script_AccountMsg_GetNumTotalMsgs                        = 0x009FFCD0  
Script_AccountMsg_GetNumUnreadMsgs                       = 0x00A00390  
Script_AccountMsg_GetNumUnreadUrgentMsgs                 = 0x00A00400  
Script_AccountMsg_LoadBody                               = 0x00A005D0  
Script_AccountMsg_LoadHeaders                            = 0x00A008F0  
Script_AccountMsg_SetMsgRead                             = 0x00A00680  
Script_AcknowledgeAutoAcceptQuest                        = 0x00A34560  
Script_ActionHasRange                                    = 0x00A26A70  
Script_AddAchievementComparisonUnit                      = 0x00A9A360  
Script_AddAutoQuestPopUp                                 = 0x00A5EF00  
Script_AddChatWindowChannel                              = 0x00990890  
Script_AddChatWindowMessages                             = 0x00989D70  
Script_AddFriend                                         = 0x00B93A40  
Script_AddIgnore                                         = 0x00B93B50  
Script_AddMute                                           = 0x00B93B80  
Script_AddOrDelIgnore                                    = 0x00B93AF0  
Script_AddOrDelMute                                      = 0x00B93B20  
Script_AddOrRemoveFriend                                 = 0x00B94BF0  
Script_AddQuestWatch                                     = 0x00A62190  
Script_AddTrackedAchievement                             = 0x00AA0ED0  
Script_AddTradeMoney                                     = 0x00A13E80  
Script_ApplyBarberShopStyle                              = 0x009A07D0  
Script_ApplyTransmogrifications                          = 0x00A8FF20  
Script_ArchaeologyGetIconInfo                            = 0x00A0FB80  
Script_ArchaeologyMapUpdateAll                           = 0x00A0FA80  
Script_ArcheologyGetVisibleBlobID                        = 0x00A0FB30  
Script_AreAccountAchievementsHidden                      = 0x00970CD0  
Script_ArenaTeamDisband                                  = 0x009696C0  
Script_ArenaTeamInviteByName                             = 0x00969230  
Script_ArenaTeamLeave                                    = 0x00969360  
Script_ArenaTeamRoster                                   = 0x00A74A80  
Script_ArenaTeamSetLeaderByName                          = 0x00969580  
Script_ArenaTeamUninviteByName                           = 0x00969440  
Script_AscendStop                                        = 0x00921400  
Script_AssistUnit                                        = 0x00979D90  
Script_AttackTarget                                      = 0x0096E040  
Script_AutoEquipCursorItem                               = 0x0096E080  
Script_AutoLootMailItem                                  = 0x00A96F90  
Script_AutoStoreGuildBankItem                            = 0x00A47640  
Script_BNAcceptFriendInvite                              = 0x009B0860  
Script_BNCheckBattleTagInviteToGuildMember               = 0x009B1140  
Script_BNCheckBattleTagInviteToUnit                      = 0x009B0FF0  
Script_BNConnected                                       = 0x009AE820  
Script_BNCreateConversation                              = 0x009B4610  
Script_BNDeclineFriendInvite                             = 0x009B08F0  
Script_BNFeaturesEnabled                                 = 0x009AE930  
Script_BNFeaturesEnabledAndConnected                     = 0x009AE880  
Script_BNGetBlockedInfo                                  = 0x009BAF70  
Script_BNGetBlockedToonInfo                              = 0x009B5070  
Script_BNGetConversationInfo                             = 0x009B4A40  
Script_BNGetConversationMemberInfo                       = 0x009BAA50  
Script_BNGetCustomMessageTable                           = 0x009B4400  
Script_BNGetFOFInfo                                      = 0x009BB1F0  
Script_BNGetFriendIndex                                  = 0x009B0F10  
Script_BNGetFriendInfo                                   = 0x009BBF50  
Script_BNGetFriendInfoByID                               = 0x009BC010  
Script_BNGetFriendInviteInfo                             = 0x009BA7A0  
Script_BNGetFriendToonInfo                               = 0x009B6230  
Script_BNGetInfo                                         = 0x009B3180  
Script_BNGetMatureLanguageFilter                         = 0x009B5720  
Script_BNGetMaxPlayersInConversation                     = 0x009AE990  
Script_BNGetNumBlocked                                   = 0x009B4B10  
Script_BNGetNumBlockedToons                              = 0x009B4FA0  
Script_BNGetNumConversationMembers                       = 0x009B0AE0  
Script_BNGetNumFOF                                       = 0x009B5540  
Script_BNGetNumFriendInvites                             = 0x009B07A0  
Script_BNGetNumFriendToons                               = 0x009B3680  
Script_BNGetNumFriends                                   = 0x009B33D0  
Script_BNGetSelectedBlock                                = 0x009B4EB0  
Script_BNGetSelectedFriend                               = 0x009B0E60  
Script_BNGetSelectedToonBlock                            = 0x009B5460  
Script_BNGetToonInfo                                     = 0x009B6430  
Script_BNInviteFriend                                    = 0x009AE9F0  
Script_BNInviteToConversation                            = 0x009B47C0  
Script_BNIsBlocked                                       = 0x009B4BE0  
Script_BNIsFriend                                        = 0x009B58A0  
Script_BNIsSelf                                          = 0x009B5800  
Script_BNIsToonBlocked                                   = 0x009B5190  
Script_BNLeaveConversation                               = 0x009B0A10  
Script_BNListConversation                                = 0x009BAC00  
Script_BNRemoveFriend                                    = 0x009B0610  
Script_BNReportFriendInvite                              = 0x009B0980  
Script_BNReportPlayer                                    = 0x009B0BE0  
Script_BNRequestFOF                                      = 0x009BB0D0  
Script_BNSendConversationMessage                         = 0x009B4920  
Script_BNSendFriendInvite                                = 0x009B3CF0  
Script_BNSendFriendInviteByID                            = 0x009B3F20  
Script_BNSendSoR                                         = 0x009B3520  
Script_BNSendVerifiedBattleTagInvite                     = 0x009B5940  
Script_BNSendWhisper                                     = 0x009BA920  
Script_BNSetAFK                                          = 0x009B4100  
Script_BNSetBlocked                                      = 0x009B4CA0  
Script_BNSetCustomMessage                                = 0x009B4280  
Script_BNSetDND                                          = 0x009B41C0  
Script_BNSetFocus                                        = 0x009B45A0  
Script_BNSetFriendNote                                   = 0x009B06B0  
Script_BNSetMatureLanguageFilter                         = 0x009B5630  
Script_BNSetSelectedBlock                                = 0x009B4DD0  
Script_BNSetSelectedFriend                               = 0x009B0D80  
Script_BNSetSelectedToonBlock                            = 0x009B5380  
Script_BNSetToonBlocked                                  = 0x009B5250  
Script_BNTokenFindName                                   = 0x009B7B60  
Script_BankButtonIDToInvSlotID                           = 0x00AA7170  
Script_BarberShopReset                                   = 0x009A07F0  
Script_BattlefieldMgrEntryInviteResponse                 = 0x009E9310  
Script_BattlefieldMgrExitRequest                         = 0x009E9400  
Script_BattlefieldMgrQueueInviteResponse                 = 0x009E93C0  
Script_BattlefieldMgrQueueRequest                        = 0x009E9350  
Script_BeginTrade                                        = 0x00964210  
Script_BindEnchant                                       = 0x0097F870  
Script_BuyGuildBankTab                                   = 0x00A47380  
Script_BuyGuildCharter                                   = 0x00A81910  
Script_BuyMerchantItem                                   = 0x00A31970  
Script_BuyTrainerService                                 = 0x00A76060  
Script_BuybackItem                                       = 0x00A30470  
Script_CagePetByID                                       = 0x009A55D0  
Script_CalculateAuctionDeposit                           = 0x00AB88E0  
Script_CalendarAddEvent                                  = 0x00A513F0  
Script_CalendarCanAddEvent                               = 0x00A4FF20  
Script_CalendarCanSendInvite                             = 0x00A4FEB0  
Script_CalendarCloseEvent                                = 0x00A4C580  
Script_CalendarContextDeselectEvent                      = 0x00A4C630  
Script_CalendarContextEventCanComplain                   = 0x00A51D10  
Script_CalendarContextEventCanEdit                       = 0x00A51F10  
Script_CalendarContextEventClipboard                     = 0x00A4C660  
Script_CalendarContextEventComplain                      = 0x00A51E30  
Script_CalendarContextEventGetCalendarType               = 0x00A4F1E0  
Script_CalendarContextEventSignUp                        = 0x00A518F0  
Script_CalendarContextGetEventIndex                      = 0x00A4E9B0  
Script_CalendarContextInviteAvailable                    = 0x00A4EE80  
Script_CalendarContextInviteDecline                      = 0x00A4F030  
Script_CalendarContextInviteIsPending                    = 0x00A4EA30  
Script_CalendarContextInviteModeratorStatus              = 0x00A4EB20  
Script_CalendarContextInviteRemove                       = 0x00A51800  
Script_CalendarContextInviteStatus                       = 0x00A4EC40  
Script_CalendarContextInviteType                         = 0x00A4ED40  
Script_CalendarContextSelectEvent                        = 0x00A4E8F0  
Script_CalendarDefaultGuildFilter                        = 0x00A51520  
Script_CalendarEvenSettLockoutTime                       = 0x00A4FA00  
Script_CalendarEventAvailable                            = 0x00A520D0  
Script_CalendarEventCanEdit                              = 0x00A4CBB0  
Script_CalendarEventCanModerate                          = 0x00A4C9F0  
Script_CalendarEventClearAutoApprove                     = 0x00A4FC30  
Script_CalendarEventClearLocked                          = 0x00A4FBB0  
Script_CalendarEventClearModerator                       = 0x00A4C950  
Script_CalendarEventDecline                              = 0x00A520F0  
Script_CalendarEventGetCalendarType                      = 0x00A4CC00  
Script_CalendarEventGetInvite                            = 0x00A4E540  
Script_CalendarEventGetInviteResponseTime                = 0x00A4E730  
Script_CalendarEventGetInviteSortCriterion               = 0x00A4C7A0  
Script_CalendarEventGetNumInvites                        = 0x00A4C5B0  
Script_CalendarEventGetRepeatOptions                     = 0x00A4CB20  
Script_CalendarEventGetSelectedInvite                    = 0x00A4FE30  
Script_CalendarEventGetStatusOptions                     = 0x00A4F350  
Script_CalendarEventGetTextures                          = 0x00A4FC70  
Script_CalendarEventGetTypes                             = 0x00A4CA70  
Script_CalendarEventGetTypesDisplayOrdered               = 0x00A4CAC0  
Script_CalendarEventHasPendingInvite                     = 0x00A52700  
Script_CalendarEventHaveSettingsChanged                  = 0x00A4CB70  
Script_CalendarEventInvite                               = 0x00A516C0  
Script_CalendarEventIsModerator                          = 0x00A4C9C0  
Script_CalendarEventRemoveInvite                         = 0x00A4F2E0  
Script_CalendarEventSelectInvite                         = 0x00A4CC40  
Script_CalendarEventSetAutoApprove                       = 0x00A4FBF0  
Script_CalendarEventSetDate                              = 0x00A4F700  
Script_CalendarEventSetDescription                       = 0x00A4F4E0  
Script_CalendarEventSetLocked                            = 0x00A4FB70  
Script_CalendarEventSetLockoutDate                       = 0x00A4F900  
Script_CalendarEventSetModerator                         = 0x00A4C8E0  
Script_CalendarEventSetRepeatOption                      = 0x00A4F5E0  
Script_CalendarEventSetSize                              = 0x00A4F670  
Script_CalendarEventSetStatus                            = 0x00A4C840  
Script_CalendarEventSetTextureID                         = 0x00A4FB00  
Script_CalendarEventSetTime                              = 0x00A4F800  
Script_CalendarEventSetTitle                             = 0x00A4F470  
Script_CalendarEventSetType                              = 0x00A4F550  
Script_CalendarEventSignUp                               = 0x00A52100  
Script_CalendarEventSortInvites                          = 0x00A4C690  
Script_CalendarEventTentative                            = 0x00A520E0  
Script_CalendarGetAbsMonth                               = 0x00A4DC70  
Script_CalendarGetDate                                   = 0x00A4C290  
Script_CalendarGetDay                                    = 0x00A4DFE0  
Script_CalendarGetDayEvent                               = 0x00A53C60  
Script_CalendarGetDayEventSequenceInfo                   = 0x00A4DE70  
Script_CalendarGetEventIndex                             = 0x00A4E290  
Script_CalendarGetEventInfo                              = 0x00A521B0  
Script_CalendarGetGuildEventInfo                         = 0x00A540A0  
Script_CalendarGetGuildEventSelectionInfo                = 0x00A4E090  
Script_CalendarGetHolidayInfo                            = 0x00A542B0  
Script_CalendarGetMaxCreateDate                          = 0x00A4C4F0  
Script_CalendarGetMaxDate                                = 0x00A4C3A0  
Script_CalendarGetMinDate                                = 0x00A4C310  
Script_CalendarGetMinHistoryDate                         = 0x00A4C430  
Script_CalendarGetMonth                                  = 0x00A4DBA0  
Script_CalendarGetMonthNames                             = 0x00A4C210  
Script_CalendarGetNumDayEvents                           = 0x00A4DDA0  
Script_CalendarGetNumGuildEvents                         = 0x00A4E070  
Script_CalendarGetNumPendingInvites                      = 0x00A526C0  
Script_CalendarGetRaidInfo                               = 0x00A4E310  
Script_CalendarGetWeekdayNames                           = 0x00A4C250  
Script_CalendarIsActionPending                           = 0x00A4CC90  
Script_CalendarMassInviteGuild                           = 0x00A51430  
Script_CalendarNewArenaTeamEvent                         = 0x00A515E0  
Script_CalendarNewEvent                                  = 0x00A51420  
Script_CalendarNewGuildAnnouncement                      = 0x00A51500  
Script_CalendarNewGuildEvent                             = 0x00A51510  
Script_CalendarOpenEvent                                 = 0x00A4E1D0  
Script_CalendarRemoveEvent                               = 0x00A4E8A0  
Script_CalendarSetAbsMonth                               = 0x00A597B0  
Script_CalendarSetMonth                                  = 0x00A51380  
Script_CalendarUpdateEvent                               = 0x00A51650  
Script_CallCompanion                                     = 0x009BE490  
Script_CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart                         = 0x00921A70  
Script_CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop                          = 0x00921AE0  
Script_CameraZoomIn                                      = 0x00915B10  
Script_CameraZoomOut                                     = 0x00915B90  
Script_CanAbandonQuest                                   = 0x00A61F80  
Script_CanAlterSkin                                      = 0x0099F980  
Script_CanBeRaidTarget                                   = 0x0099F6F0  
Script_CanCancelAuction                                  = 0x00AB5CD0  
Script_CanCancelScene                                    = 0x0091E780  
Script_CanChangePlayerDifficulty                         = 0x00970A20  
Script_CanComplainChat                                   = 0x0098FB40  
Script_CanEditGuildBankTabInfo                           = 0x00A475B0  
Script_CanEditGuildEvent                                 = 0x00A402D0  
Script_CanEditGuildInfo                                  = 0x00A40060  
Script_CanEditGuildTabInfo                               = 0x00A40210  
Script_CanEditMOTD                                       = 0x00A3FE20  
Script_CanEditOfficerNote                                = 0x00A3FF40  
Script_CanEditPublicNote                                 = 0x00A3FEB0  
Script_CanEjectPassengerFromSeat                         = 0x009309D0  
Script_CanExitVehicle                                    = 0x00920CA0  
Script_CanGrantLevel                                     = 0x009703B0  
Script_CanGuildBankRepair                                = 0x00A400F0  
Script_CanGuildDemote                                    = 0x00A3FC70  
Script_CanGuildInvite                                    = 0x00A3FD00  
Script_CanGuildPromote                                   = 0x00A3FBE0  
Script_CanGuildRemove                                    = 0x00A3FD90  
Script_CanHearthAndResurrectFromArea                     = 0x009E7E10  
Script_CanInitiateWarGame                                = 0x009E9710  
Script_CanInspect                                        = 0x00975B90  
Script_CanItemBeAppliedToProject                         = 0x00A116B0  
Script_CanJoinBattlefieldAsGroup                         = 0x009E7A30  
Script_CanMapChangeDifficulty                            = 0x0096AA30  
Script_CanMasterLoot                                     = 0x00AAD500  
Script_CanMerchantRepair                                 = 0x00A2FD70  
Script_CanPartyLFGBackfill                               = 0x00A69B20  
Script_CanPetSwapIn                                      = 0x009A8790  
Script_CanQueueForWintergrasp                            = 0x009CC270  
Script_CanReplaceGuildMaster                             = 0x00A410F0  
Script_CanResetTutorials                                 = 0x009ADF60  
Script_CanSendAuctionQuery                               = 0x00AB6530  
Script_CanSendSoRByText                                  = 0x00965820  
Script_CanShowAchievementUI                              = 0x00A99930  
Script_CanShowResetInstances                             = 0x0096E140  
Script_CanSignPetition                                   = 0x00A38B90  
Script_CanSolveArtifact                                  = 0x00A11780  
Script_CanSummonFriend                                   = 0x00970430  
Script_CanSwitchVehicleSeat                              = 0x00922F60  
Script_CanSwitchVehicleSeats                             = 0x00920CF0  
Script_CanTransmogrifyItemWithItem                       = 0x00A90A20  
Script_CanUpgradeExpansion                               = 0x0093B5B0  
Script_CanUseEquipmentSets                               = 0x00A867D0  
Script_CanUseSoulstone                                   = 0x0096E5D0  
Script_CanUseVoidStorage                                 = 0x00A910B0  
Script_CanViewGuildRecipes                               = 0x00A425E0  
Script_CanViewOfficerNote                                = 0x00A3FFD0  
Script_CanWithdrawGuildBankMoney                         = 0x00A47500  
Script_CancelAreaSpiritHeal                              = 0x00976560  
Script_CancelAuction                                     = 0x00AB6620  
Script_CancelBarberShop                                  = 0x009A07E0  
Script_CancelDuel                                        = 0x00AAF9F0  
Script_CancelEmote                                       = 0x0098F710  
Script_CancelItemTempEnchantment                         = 0x007D9A50  
Script_CancelLogin                                       = 0x006E6980  
Script_CancelLogout                                      = 0x00975DD0  
Script_CancelMasterLootRoll                              = 0x00A03080  
Script_CancelPendingEquip                                = 0x0096DFB0  
Script_CancelPreloadingMovie                             = 0x0093B210  
Script_CancelRealmListQuery                              = 0x006EBBA0  
Script_CancelScene                                       = 0x0091E7E0  
Script_CancelSell                                        = 0x00AB4A30  
Script_CancelShapeshiftForm                              = 0x009BDFB0  
Script_CancelSummon                                      = 0x00969B30  
Script_CancelTrade                                       = 0x00964220  
Script_CancelTradeAccept                                 = 0x00A13640  
Script_CancelUnitBuff                                    = 0x007DBB70  
Script_CannotBeResurrected                               = 0x007DBD50  
Script_CastGlyph                                         = 0x00A2D300  
Script_CastGlyphByID                                     = 0x00A2D470  
Script_CastGlyphByName                                   = 0x00A2D370  
Script_CastPetAction                                     = 0x00A0DE80  
Script_CastShapeshiftForm                                = 0x009C0B30  
Script_CastSpell                                         = 0x009C4D60  
Script_CastSpellByID                                     = 0x009BDFE0  
Script_CastSpellByName                                   = 0x009C35C0  
Script_ChangeActionBarPage                               = 0x00A247C0  
Script_ChangeChatColor                                   = 0x0098D720  
Script_ChangeRealm                                       = 0x006EC740  
Script_ChannelBan                                        = 0x0098D280  
Script_ChannelInvite                                     = 0x0098D180  
Script_ChannelKick                                       = 0x0098D260  
Script_ChannelModerator                                  = 0x0098CEC0  
Script_ChannelMute                                       = 0x0098CFC0  
Script_ChannelSilenceAll                                 = 0x0098F830  
Script_ChannelSilenceVoice                               = 0x0098F740  
Script_ChannelToggleAnnouncements                        = 0x0098D440  
Script_ChannelUnSilenceAll                               = 0x0098F9B0  
Script_ChannelUnSilenceVoice                             = 0x0098F8C0  
Script_ChannelUnban                                      = 0x0098D360  
Script_ChannelUnmoderator                                = 0x0098CFA0  
Script_ChannelUnmute                                     = 0x0098D0A0  
Script_ChannelVoiceOff                                   = 0x0098D590  
Script_ChannelVoiceOn                                    = 0x0098D4E0  
Script_CheckBinderDist                                   = 0x0096EFD0  
Script_CheckInbox                                        = 0x00A95330  
Script_CheckInteractDistance                             = 0x0096E9E0  
Script_CheckSpiritHealerDist                             = 0x0096EF10  
Script_CheckTalentMasterDist                             = 0x0096EF70  
Script_ClearAchievementComparisonUnit                    = 0x00AA0EC0  
Script_ClearAllLFGDungeons                               = 0x00A6E840  
Script_ClearAllTracking                                  = 0x009F7730  
Script_ClearAutoAcceptQuestSound                         = 0x00A32C10  
Script_ClearBattlemaster                                 = 0x009E5F10  
Script_ClearBlacklistMap                                 = 0x00970B10  
Script_ClearChannelWatch                                 = 0x0098E7C0  
Script_ClearCharacterTemplate                            = 0x006F0BF0  
Script_ClearCursor                                       = 0x0096DDA0  
Script_ClearFocus                                        = 0x009781B0  
Script_ClearInspectPlayer                                = 0x00A05E90  
Script_ClearItemUpgrade                                  = 0x00A8EC60  
Script_ClearMissingLootDisplay                           = 0x00A032C0  
Script_ClearOverrideBindings                             = 0x009DBA10  
Script_ClearPartyAssignment                              = 0x009D6E00  
Script_ClearRaidMarker                                   = 0x0099EC00  
Script_ClearSendMail                                     = 0x00A94490  
Script_ClearTarget                                       = 0x00979EA0  
Script_ClearTransmogrifySlot                             = 0x00A8FEA0  
Script_ClearTutorials                                    = 0x009AE080  
Script_ClickAuctionSellItemButton                        = 0x00AB8AC0  
Script_ClickLandmark                                     = 0x009D2C70  
Script_ClickSendMailItemButton                           = 0x00A98510  
Script_ClickSocketButton                                 = 0x00AAF300  
Script_ClickTargetTradeButton                            = 0x00A13E00  
Script_ClickTradeButton                                  = 0x00A15080  
Script_ClickTransmogrifySlot                             = 0x00A903C0  
Script_ClickVoidStorageSlot                              = 0x00A91CB0  
Script_ClickVoidTransferDepositSlot                      = 0x00A917A0  
Script_ClickVoidTransferWithdrawalSlot                   = 0x00A91E70  
Script_CloseArenaTeamRoster                              = 0x00414DC0  
Script_CloseAuctionHouse                                 = 0x00AB70F0  
Script_CloseBankFrame                                    = 0x00AA71F0  
Script_CloseGossip                                       = 0x00A39B00  
Script_CloseGuildBankFrame                               = 0x00A46400  
Script_CloseGuildRegistrar                               = 0x00A816F0  
Script_CloseItemText                                     = 0x00A36BB0  
Script_CloseItemUpgrade                                  = 0x00A8EEE0  
Script_CloseLoot                                         = 0x00A02ED0  
Script_CloseMail                                         = 0x00A96880  
Script_CloseMerchant                                     = 0x00A2FD60  
Script_ClosePetStables                                   = 0x00A12B20  
Script_ClosePetition                                     = 0x00A38B70  
Script_CloseQuest                                        = 0x00A33D40  
Script_CloseReforge                                      = 0x00A93EF0  
Script_CloseResearch                                     = 0x00A0E310  
Script_CloseSocketInfo                                   = 0x00AAEE10  
Script_CloseTabardCreation                               = 0x00A384E0  
Script_CloseTaxiMap                                      = 0x00A79710  
Script_CloseTrade                                        = 0x00A14210  
Script_CloseTradeSkill                                   = 0x00A16580  
Script_CloseTrainer                                      = 0x00A753D0  
Script_CloseTransmogrifyFrame                            = 0x00A8F950  
Script_CloseVoidStorageFrame                             = 0x00A91480  
Script_CollapseAllFactionHeaders                         = 0x00A8D320  
Script_CollapseChannelHeader                             = 0x00994240  
Script_CollapseFactionHeader                             = 0x00A8D2D0  
Script_CollapseGuildTradeSkillHeader                     = 0x00A434B0  
Script_CollapseQuestHeader                               = 0x00A5E900  
Script_CollapseTradeSkillSubClass                        = 0x00A1A050  
Script_CollapseWarGameHeader                             = 0x009E9B70  
Script_CombatLogAddFilter                                = 0x008C1A20  
Script_CombatLogAdvanceEntry                             = 0x008C13F0  
Script_CombatLogClearEntries                             = 0x008C3390  
Script_CombatLogGetCurrentEntry                          = 0x008C13D0  
Script_CombatLogGetNumEntries                            = 0x008C1220  
Script_CombatLogGetRetentionTime                         = 0x008BF3F0  
Script_CombatLogResetFilter                              = 0x008C1A10  
Script_CombatLogSetCurrentEntry                          = 0x008C1290  
Script_CombatLogSetRetentionTime                         = 0x008BEF60  
Script_CombatLog_Object_IsA                              = 0x008BEFB0  
Script_CombatTextSetActiveUnit                           = 0x008BEF30  
Script_CommentatorAddPlayer                              = 0x00AA9CB0  
Script_CommentatorEnterInstance                          = 0x00AA8CE0  
Script_CommentatorExitInstance                           = 0x00AA8DD0  
Script_CommentatorFollowPlayer                           = 0x00AA9190  
Script_CommentatorGetCamera                              = 0x00AA9910  
Script_CommentatorGetCurrentMapID                        = 0x00AA99F0  
Script_CommentatorGetInstanceInfo                        = 0x00AA8B20  
Script_CommentatorGetMapInfo                             = 0x00AA89E0  
Script_CommentatorGetMode                                = 0x00AA87E0  
Script_CommentatorGetNumMaps                             = 0x00AA7BE0  
Script_CommentatorGetNumPlayers                          = 0x00AA8E70  
Script_CommentatorGetPartyInfo                           = 0x00AAA8D0  
Script_CommentatorGetPlayerInfo                          = 0x00AA8F50  
Script_CommentatorGetSkirmishMode                        = 0x00AAA5F0  
Script_CommentatorGetSkirmishQueueCount                  = 0x00AAA650  
Script_CommentatorGetSkirmishQueuePlayerInfo             = 0x00AAA6B0  
Script_CommentatorLookatPlayer                           = 0x00AA9310  
Script_CommentatorRemovePlayer                           = 0x00AA9ED0  
Script_CommentatorRequestSkirmishMode                    = 0x00AAA520  
Script_CommentatorRequestSkirmishQueueData               = 0x00AAA450  
Script_CommentatorSetBattlemaster                        = 0x00AAA080  
Script_CommentatorSetCamera                              = 0x00AA9730  
Script_CommentatorSetCameraCollision                     = 0x00AAA220  
Script_CommentatorSetMapAndInstanceIndex                 = 0x00AA9490  
Script_CommentatorSetMode                                = 0x00AA8650  
Script_CommentatorSetMoveSpeed                           = 0x00AAA160  
Script_CommentatorSetPlayerIndex                         = 0x00AA95E0  
Script_CommentatorSetSkirmishMatchmakingMode             = 0x00AAA340  
Script_CommentatorSetTargetHeightOffset                  = 0x00AAA2C0  
Script_CommentatorStartInstance                          = 0x00AA9A80  
Script_CommentatorStartSkirmishMatch                     = 0x00AAA7A0  
Script_CommentatorStartWargame                           = 0x009E81B0  
Script_CommentatorToggleMode                             = 0x00AA8730  
Script_CommentatorUpdateMapInfo                          = 0x00AA8910  
Script_CommentatorUpdatePlayerInfo                       = 0x00AA8850  
Script_CommentatorZoomIn                                 = 0x00AA7C20  
Script_CommentatorZoomOut                                = 0x00AA7CC0  
Script_ComplainInboxItem                                 = 0x00A96E90  
Script_CompleteLFGRoleCheck                              = 0x00A686C0  
Script_CompleteQuest                                     = 0x00A340B0  
Script_ConfirmAcceptQuest                                = 0x00A33350  
Script_ConfirmBindOnUse                                  = 0x00964420  
Script_ConfirmBinder                                     = 0x0096F740  
Script_ConfirmLootRoll                                   = 0x00A03200  
Script_ConfirmLootSlot                                   = 0x00A04F70  
Script_ConfirmOnUse                                      = 0x00964430  
Script_ConfirmReadyCheck                                 = 0x009D7810  
Script_ConfirmSummon                                     = 0x0096E8B0  
Script_ConfirmTalentWipe                                 = 0x0096F6F0  
Script_ConfirmVoidTransferDeposit                        = 0x00A90DC0  
Script_ConsoleAddMessage                                 = 0x00965620  
Script_ConsoleExec                                       = 0x00922B90  
Script_ContainerIDToInventoryID                          = 0x00A20730  
Script_ContainerItemPurchaseItem                         = 0x00A23540  
Script_ContainerRefundItemPurchase                       = 0x00A21BB0  
Script_ContestAccepted                                   = 0x006E76E0  
Script_ConvertToParty                                    = 0x009D80B0  
Script_ConvertToRaid                                     = 0x009D8020  
Script_CreateArenaTeam                                   = 0x00ADEEC0  
Script_CreateCharacter                                   = 0x006F18B0  
Script_CreateFont                                        = 0x00C30300  
Script_CreateFrame                                       = 0x00C30820  
Script_CreateMacro                                       = 0x00A1EFF0  
Script_CreateMiniWorldMapArrowFrame                      = 0x009CE410  
Script_CreateNewRaidProfile                              = 0x00ADA5E0  
Script_CreateWorldMapArrowFrame                          = 0x009CE360  
Script_CursorCanGoInSlot                                 = 0x00A08640  
Script_CursorHasItem                                     = 0x00968980  
Script_CursorHasMacro                                    = 0x00968A00  
Script_CursorHasMoney                                    = 0x00968A40  
Script_CursorHasSpell                                    = 0x009689C0  
Script_CustomizeExistingCharacter                        = 0x006F3220  
Script_CycleCharCustomization                            = 0x006F2030  
Script_CycleVariation                                    = 0x00AD04E0  
Script_DeclineArenaTeam                                  = 0x0096E4C0  
Script_DeclineCharacter                                  = 0x006E9E90  
Script_DeclineGroup                                      = 0x009D68D0  
Script_DeclineGuild                                      = 0x0096E460  
Script_DeclineInvite                                     = 0x0098E830  
Script_DeclineLevelGrant                                 = 0x0096AA20  
Script_DeclineName                                       = 0x006E6CD0  
Script_DeclineQuest                                      = 0x00A34060  
Script_DeclineResurrect                                  = 0x0096E400  
Script_DeclineSpellConfirmationPrompt                    = 0x007DBF50  
Script_DefaultServerLogin                                = 0x006E5D50  
Script_DelIgnore                                         = 0x00B94DF0  
Script_DelMute                                           = 0x00B94E20  
Script_DeleteCharacter                                   = 0x006EA810  
Script_DeleteCursorItem                                  = 0x00975800  
Script_DeleteEquipmentSet                                = 0x00A88FB0  
Script_DeleteGMTicket                                    = 0x00A7CA60  
Script_DeleteInboxItem                                   = 0x00A95B70  
Script_DeleteMacro                                       = 0x00A1D510  
Script_DeleteRaidProfile                                 = 0x00AD87C0  
Script_DemoteAssistant                                   = 0x009D7540  
Script_DepositGuildBankMoney                             = 0x00A47420  
Script_DescendStop                                       = 0x009214A0  
Script_DestroyTotem                                      = 0x009706F0  
Script_DetectWowMouse                                    = 0x0091F100  
Script_DisableAddOn                                      = 0x006E64C0  
Script_DisableAllAddOns                                  = 0x006E6580  
Script_DisableSpellAutocast                              = 0x009C3070  
Script_DisconnectFromServer                              = 0x006E7830  
Script_DismissCompanion                                  = 0x009BE560  
Script_Dismount                                          = 0x009702F0  
Script_DisplayChannelOwner                               = 0x0098CD10  
Script_DisplayChannelVoiceOff                            = 0x0098D660  
Script_DisplayChannelVoiceOn                             = 0x0098D640  
Script_DoEmote                                           = 0x0098F570  
Script_DoMasterLootRoll                                  = 0x00A03010  
Script_DoReadyCheck                                      = 0x009D7710  
Script_DoTradeSkill                                      = 0x00A16840  
Script_DownloadSettings                                  = 0x009654F0  
Script_DropCursorMoney                                   = 0x009783A0  
Script_DropItemOnUnit                                    = 0x0096F580  
Script_DungeonUsesTerrainMap                             = 0x009CD870  
Script_EJ_ClearSearch                                    = 0x00ADB630  
Script_EJ_GetCreatureInfo                                = 0x00ADB2A0  
Script_EJ_GetCurrentInstance                             = 0x00ADCF30  
Script_EJ_GetCurrentTier                                 = 0x00ADA810  
Script_EJ_GetDifficulty                                  = 0x00ADA940  
Script_EJ_GetEncounterInfo                               = 0x00ADB250  
Script_EJ_GetEncounterInfoByIndex                        = 0x00ADC060  
Script_EJ_GetInstanceByIndex                             = 0x00ADBE20  
Script_EJ_GetInstanceInfo                                = 0x00ADBDD0  
Script_EJ_GetLootFilter                                  = 0x00ADA8A0  
Script_EJ_GetLootInfo                                    = 0x00ADE420  
Script_EJ_GetLootInfoByIndex                             = 0x00ADE470  
Script_EJ_GetMapEncounter                                = 0x00ADCE60  
Script_EJ_GetNumLoot                                     = 0x00ADED50  
Script_EJ_GetNumSearchResults                            = 0x00ADAE10  
Script_EJ_GetNumTiers                                    = 0x00ADAD70  
Script_EJ_GetSectionInfo                                 = 0x00ADB400  
Script_EJ_GetSectionPath                                 = 0x00ADB810  
Script_EJ_GetTierInfo                                    = 0x00ADACF0  
Script_EJ_HandleLinkPath                                 = 0x00ADB640  
Script_EJ_InstanceIsRaid                                 = 0x00ADADD0  
Script_EJ_IsValidInstanceDifficulty                      = 0x00ADA8D0  
Script_EJ_ResetLootFilter                                = 0x00ADA980  
Script_EJ_SelectEncounter                                = 0x00ADB1E0  
Script_EJ_SelectInstance                                 = 0x00ADB180  
Script_EJ_SelectTier                                     = 0x00ADAC90  
Script_EJ_SetFlag                                        = 0x00ADAD90  
Script_EJ_SetLootFilter                                  = 0x00ADA830  
Script_EJ_SetSearch                                      = 0x00ADE4E0  
Script_EULAAccepted                                      = 0x006E7560  
Script_EditMacro                                         = 0x00A1DDF0  
Script_EjectPassengerFromSeat                            = 0x00930AC0  
Script_EnableAddOn                                       = 0x006E63B0  
Script_EnableAllAddOns                                   = 0x006E6470  
Script_EnableSpellAutocast                               = 0x009C2FF0  
Script_EndBoundTradeable                                 = 0x0097F8F0  
Script_EndRefund                                         = 0x0097F890  
Script_EnterWorld                                        = 0x006E5FF0  
Script_EnumerateFrames                                   = 0x00C30590  
Script_EnumerateServerChannels                           = 0x0098DEF0  
Script_EquipCursorItem                                   = 0x0096DDC0  
Script_EquipItemByName                                   = 0x0096FF30  
Script_EquipPendingItem                                  = 0x0096DF20  
Script_EquipmentManagerClearIgnoredSlotsForSave          = 0x00A86780  
Script_EquipmentManagerIgnoreSlotForSave                 = 0x00A866F0  
Script_EquipmentSetContainsLockedItems                   = 0x00A87DD0  
Script_EquipmentSetIsSlotIgnoredForSave                  = 0x00A86730  
Script_ExecuteVoidTransfer                               = 0x00A90D30  
Script_ExpandAllFactionHeaders                           = 0x00A8D340  
Script_ExpandChannelHeader                               = 0x009942C0  
Script_ExpandCurrencyList                                = 0x00A2EA10  
Script_ExpandFactionHeader                               = 0x00A8D360  
Script_ExpandGuildTradeSkillHeader                       = 0x00A43500  
Script_ExpandQuestHeader                                 = 0x00A5E950  
Script_ExpandTradeSkillSubClass                          = 0x00A1A0F0  
Script_ExpandWarGameHeader                               = 0x009E9C00  
Script_FactionToggleAtWar                                = 0x00A8C440  
Script_FillLocalizedClassList                            = 0x00925AF0  
Script_FindSpellBookSlotByID                             = 0x009BD270  
Script_FlagTutorial                                      = 0x009ADFB0  
Script_FlipCameraYaw                                     = 0x00912A60  
Script_FocusUnit                                         = 0x00978170  
Script_FollowUnit                                        = 0x00975960  
Script_ForceGossip                                       = 0x00A39C70  
Script_ForceLogout                                       = 0x00964230  
Script_ForceQuit                                         = 0x00964240  
Script_FrameXML_Debug                                    = 0x009632E0  
Script_GMItemRestorationButtonEnabled                    = 0x00A7BEA0  
Script_GMQuickTicketSystemEnabled                        = 0x00A7BE80  
Script_GMQuickTicketSystemThrottled                      = 0x00A7BEC0  
Script_GMReportLag                                       = 0x00A7C940  
Script_GMRequestPlayerInfo                               = 0x00964400  
Script_GMResponseNeedMoreHelp                            = 0x00A7CA70  
Script_GMResponseResolve                                 = 0x00A7CAD0  
Script_GMSubmitBug                                       = 0x00A7CE40  
Script_GMSubmitSuggestion                                = 0x00A7CD00  
Script_GMSurveyAnswerSubmit                              = 0x00A7BD40  
Script_GMSurveyCommentSubmit                             = 0x00A7BE30  
Script_GMSurveyGetAnswer                                 = 0x00A7CBD0  
Script_GMSurveyGetNumAnswers                             = 0x00A7CC70  
Script_GMSurveyGetQuestion                               = 0x00A7CB50  
Script_GMSurveySubmit                                    = 0x00A7CCF0  
Script_GameMovieFinished                                 = 0x00970770  
Script_GenerateRandomName                                = 0x006ED670  
Script_GetAbandonQuestItems                              = 0x00A64A40  
Script_GetAbandonQuestName                               = 0x00A5A190  
Script_GetAbilityEffectInfo                              = 0x009AD1A0  
Script_GetAbilityInfoByID                                = 0x009AD160  
Script_GetAbilityProcTurnIndex                           = 0x009AD6A0  
Script_GetAbilityStateModification                       = 0x009AD5D0  
Script_GetAccountExpansionLevel                          = 0x0093B6D0  
Script_GetAchievementCategory                            = 0x00A9A1D0  
Script_GetAchievementComparisonInfo                      = 0x00A9C110  
Script_GetAchievementCrieriaInfo                         = 0x00AA6DF0  
Script_GetAchievementCrieriaInfoByID                     = 0x00AA6F30  
Script_GetAchievementGuildRep                            = 0x00AA0F50  
Script_GetAchievementInfo                                = 0x00A9B790  
Script_GetAchievementLink                                = 0x00A9D9C0  
Script_GetAchievementNumCriteria                         = 0x00A9D850  
Script_GetAchievementNumRewards                          = 0x00A9A250  
Script_GetAchievementReward                              = 0x00A9A2D0  
Script_GetActionAutocast                                 = 0x00A25F00  
Script_GetActionBarPage                                  = 0x00A24830  
Script_GetActionBarToggles                               = 0x00A251E0  
Script_GetActionCharges                                  = 0x00A25D30  
Script_GetActionCooldown                                 = 0x00A289B0  
Script_GetActionCount                                    = 0x00A24370  
Script_GetActionInfo                                     = 0x00A25A50  
Script_GetActionText                                     = 0x00A243F0  
Script_GetActionTexture                                  = 0x00A28940  
Script_GetActiveProjectByBranch                          = 0x00A0EF90  
Script_GetActiveSpecGroup                                = 0x009E2520  
Script_GetActiveTitle                                    = 0x00A324B0  
Script_GetActiveVoiceChannel                             = 0x00989940  
Script_GetAddOnCPUUsage                                  = 0x00964BF0  
Script_GetAddOnDependencies                              = 0x006E78E0  
Script_GetAddOnEnableState                               = 0x006E62E0  
Script_GetAddOnInfo                                      = 0x006E6080  
Script_GetAddOnMemoryUsage                               = 0x00964AD0  
Script_GetAddOnMetadata                                  = 0x009649D0  
Script_GetAddOnOptionalDependencies                      = 0x0096A7B0  
Script_GetAllowLowLevelRaid                              = 0x00970780  
Script_GetAlternatePowerInfoByID                         = 0x009258F0  
Script_GetArchaeologyInfo                                = 0x00A0E1C0  
Script_GetAreaMapInfo                                    = 0x009CEA00  
Script_GetAreaMaps                                       = 0x009CE8C0  
Script_GetAreaSpiritHealerTime                           = 0x0096A300  
Script_GetArenaOpponentSpec                              = 0x009E85E0  
Script_GetArenaTeam                                      = 0x00A74240  
Script_GetArenaTeamGdfInfo                               = 0x00A73B30  
Script_GetArenaTeamRosterInfo                            = 0x00A746D0  
Script_GetArenaTeamRosterSelection                       = 0x00A73CD0  
Script_GetArenaTeamRosterShowOffline                     = 0x00A73810  
Script_GetArmorPenetration                               = 0x0092AAE0  
Script_GetArtifactProgress                               = 0x00A11720  
Script_GetAttackModifier                                 = 0x009A7050  
Script_GetAuctionHouseDepositRate                        = 0x00AB52E0  
Script_GetAuctionInvTypes                                = 0x00AB5980  
Script_GetAuctionItemBattlePetInfo                       = 0x00AB7500  
Script_GetAuctionItemClasses                             = 0x00AB56E0  
Script_GetAuctionItemInfo                                = 0x00AB8BA0  
Script_GetAuctionItemLink                                = 0x00AB9190  
Script_GetAuctionItemSubClasses                          = 0x00AB57E0  
Script_GetAuctionItemTimeLeft                            = 0x00AB9390  
Script_GetAuctionSellItemInfo                            = 0x00ABA900  
Script_GetAuctionSort                                    = 0x00AB4740  
Script_GetAutoCompletePresenceID                         = 0x00A4A500  
Script_GetAutoCompleteResults                            = 0x00A4A3A0  
Script_GetAutoDeclineGuildInvites                        = 0x009708F0  
Script_GetAutoQuestPopUp                                 = 0x00A5B040  
Script_GetAvailableBandwidth                             = 0x00965700  
Script_GetAvailableClasses                               = 0x006EFF70  
Script_GetAvailableLocales                               = 0x0093B3B0  
Script_GetAvailableQuestInfo                             = 0x00A34310  
Script_GetAvailableRaces                                 = 0x006F16C0  
Script_GetAvailableTitle                                 = 0x00A32410  
Script_GetAverageItemLevel                               = 0x00A09C50  
Script_GetBackgroundLoadingStatus                        = 0x009656B0  
Script_GetBackpackCurrencyInfo                           = 0x00A2F340  
Script_GetBagName                                        = 0x00A233B0  
Script_GetBankSlotCost                                   = 0x00AA7330  
Script_GetBarberShopInfo                                 = 0x0099FC20  
Script_GetBarberShopTotalCost                            = 0x009A02C0  
Script_GetBattlefieldArenaFaction                        = 0x009E5C10  
Script_GetBattlefieldEstimatedWaitTime                   = 0x009EA820  
Script_GetBattlefieldFlagPosition                        = 0x009E7670  
Script_GetBattlefieldInstanceExpiration                  = 0x009E7180  
Script_GetBattlefieldInstanceRunTime                     = 0x009E5850  
Script_GetBattlefieldMapIconScale                        = 0x009E7A80  
Script_GetBattlefieldPortExpiration                      = 0x009EA750  
Script_GetBattlefieldScore                               = 0x009E7220  
Script_GetBattlefieldStatData                            = 0x009E59E0  
Script_GetBattlefieldStatInfo                            = 0x009E7560  
Script_GetBattlefieldStatus                              = 0x009EA490  
Script_GetBattlefieldTeamInfo                            = 0x009E5AF0  
Script_GetBattlefieldTimeWaited                          = 0x009EA8D0  
Script_GetBattlefieldVehicleInfo                         = 0x009E7820  
Script_GetBattlefieldWinner                              = 0x009E58F0  
Script_GetBattlegroundInfo                               = 0x009E9150  
Script_GetBestRFChoice                                   = 0x00A6EBF0  
Script_GetBidderAuctionItems                             = 0x00AB5380  
Script_GetBillingPlan                                    = 0x006E7A00  
Script_GetBillingTimeRemaining                           = 0x006E79B0  
Script_GetBillingTimeRested                              = 0x009651C0  
Script_GetBindLocation                                   = 0x0096A2B0  
Script_GetBinding                                        = 0x009DA850  
Script_GetBindingAction                                  = 0x009DAA40  
Script_GetBindingByKey                                   = 0x009DAAF0  
Script_GetBindingKey                                     = 0x009DA930  
Script_GetBlacklistMap                                   = 0x00970BA0  
Script_GetBlockChance                                    = 0x0092A400  
Script_GetBonusBarIndex                                  = 0x00A245D0  
Script_GetBonusBarOffset                                 = 0x00A24580  
Script_GetBranchInfo                                     = 0x00A0EC40  
Script_GetBuildInfo                                      = 0x006E73C0  
Script_GetBuybackItemInfo                                = 0x00A314A0  
Script_GetBuybackItemLink                                = 0x00A30390  
Script_GetCVar                                           = 0x006E6A40  
Script_GetCVarBitfield                                   = 0x00968880  
Script_GetCVarBool                                       = 0x006E6AC0  
Script_GetCVarDefault                                    = 0x006E6B40  
Script_GetCVarInfo                                       = 0x00963990  
Script_GetCallPetSpellInfo                               = 0x009BD2F0  
Script_GetCategoryAchievementPoints                      = 0x00A9D660  
Script_GetCategoryInfo                                   = 0x00A9A090  
Script_GetCategoryList                                   = 0x00A99D10  
Script_GetCategoryNumAchievements                        = 0x00A9AFB0  
Script_GetCemeteryPreference                             = 0x00965670  
Script_GetChallengeBestTime                              = 0x00AD2880  
Script_GetChallengeBestTimeInfo                          = 0x00AD2A40  
Script_GetChallengeBestTimeNum                           = 0x00AD2970  
Script_GetChallengeMapMoney                              = 0x00AD2CD0  
Script_GetChallengeMapRewardInfo                         = 0x00AD55F0  
Script_GetChallengeMode                                  = 0x00AD1F70  
Script_GetChallengeModeCompletionInfo                    = 0x00AD2110  
Script_GetChallengeModeCompletionReward                  = 0x00AD5710  
Script_GetChallengeModeLeaderInfo                        = 0x00AD26E0  
Script_GetChallengeModeMapInfo                           = 0x00AD5020  
Script_GetChallengeModeMapPlayerStats                    = 0x00AD50E0  
Script_GetChallengeModeMapTable                          = 0x00AD1ED0  
Script_GetChallengeModeMapTimes                          = 0x00AD2030  
Script_GetChangedOptionWarnings                          = 0x006E7BF0  
Script_GetChannelDisplayInfo                             = 0x0098E110  
Script_GetChannelList                                    = 0x0098CB90  
Script_GetChannelName                                    = 0x0098CDB0  
Script_GetChannelRosterInfo                              = 0x00993E90  
Script_GetCharacterCreateFacing                          = 0x006F0330  
Script_GetCharacterInfo                                  = 0x006E9B40  
Script_GetCharacterListUpdate                            = 0x006EBB10  
Script_GetCharacterSelectFacing                          = 0x006E8FE0  
Script_GetCharacterTemplateInfo                          = 0x006ED810  
Script_GetChatTypeIndex                                  = 0x0098DB20  
Script_GetChatWindowChannels                             = 0x0098DC20  
Script_GetChatWindowInfo                                 = 0x00989990  
Script_GetChatWindowMessages                             = 0x00989CC0  
Script_GetChatWindowSavedDimensions                      = 0x00989C20  
Script_GetChatWindowSavedPosition                        = 0x00989B60  
Script_GetClassInfo                                      = 0x009E31A0  
Script_GetClassInfoByID                                  = 0x009E3240  
Script_GetClassesForRace                                 = 0x006F17D0  
Script_GetClickFrame                                     = 0x009DF8E0  
Script_GetClientDisplayExpansionLevel                    = 0x006E7230  
Script_GetCoinIcon                                       = 0x00969DD0  
Script_GetCoinText                                       = 0x00969E50  
Script_GetCoinTextureString                              = 0x00969EE0  
Script_GetCombatRating                                   = 0x0092A220  
Script_GetCombatRatingBonus                              = 0x0092A2E0  
Script_GetComboPoints                                    = 0x0092DD40  
Script_GetCompanionInfo                                  = 0x009BE280  
Script_GetComparisonAchievementPoints                    = 0x00A9A720  
Script_GetComparisonCategoryNumAchievements              = 0x00A9B2D0  
Script_GetComparisonStatistic                            = 0x00AA7030  
Script_GetContainerFreeSlots                             = 0x00A20F70  
Script_GetContainerItemCooldown                          = 0x00A212E0  
Script_GetContainerItemDurability                        = 0x00A21440  
Script_GetContainerItemEquipmentSetInfo                  = 0x00A21DC0  
Script_GetContainerItemGems                              = 0x00A21CE0  
Script_GetContainerItemID                                = 0x00A21250  
Script_GetContainerItemInfo                              = 0x00A23E80  
Script_GetContainerItemLink                              = 0x00A211D0  
Script_GetContainerItemPurchaseInfo                      = 0x00A217F0  
Script_GetContainerItemQuestInfo                         = 0x00A23760  
Script_GetContainerNumFreeSlots                          = 0x00A20CE0  
Script_GetContainerNumSlots                              = 0x00A20C00  
Script_GetContinentMapInfo                               = 0x009CEC60  
Script_GetContinentMaps                                  = 0x009CEB20  
Script_GetCorpseMapPosition                              = 0x009D1630  
Script_GetCorpseRecoveryDelay                            = 0x00969810  
Script_GetCreateBackgroundModel                          = 0x006F0670  
Script_GetCritChance                                     = 0x0092A640  
Script_GetCritChanceFromAgility                          = 0x0092A6A0  
Script_GetCriteriaSpell                                  = 0x00A34ED0  
Script_GetCurrencyInfo                                   = 0x00A2EB20  
Script_GetCurrencyLink                                   = 0x00A2DFB0  
Script_GetCurrencyListInfo                               = 0x00A2EF90  
Script_GetCurrencyListLink                               = 0x00A2E4F0  
Script_GetCurrencyListSize                               = 0x00A2E4B0  
Script_GetCurrentArenaSeason                             = 0x00A73850  
Script_GetCurrentBindingSet                              = 0x009D9130  
Script_GetCurrentEventID                                 = 0x00472C70  
Script_GetCurrentGuildBankTab                            = 0x00A46280  
Script_GetCurrentGuildPerkIndex                          = 0x00A3E730  
Script_GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus                           = 0x00C30370  
Script_GetCurrentLevelFeatures                           = 0x009BED10  
Script_GetCurrentLevelSpells                             = 0x009BEC10  
Script_GetCurrentMapAreaID                               = 0x009CDB70  
Script_GetCurrentMapContinent                            = 0x009CDA50  
Script_GetCurrentMapDungeonLevel                         = 0x009CDDC0  
Script_GetCurrentMapLevelRange                           = 0x009CDE80  
Script_GetCurrentMapZone                                 = 0x009CDBD0  
Script_GetCurrentMultisampleFormat                       = 0x009FEFC0  
Script_GetCurrentRaidDifficulty                          = 0x00968FF0  
Script_GetCurrentRefresh                                 = 0x009FF820  
Script_GetCurrentResolution                              = 0x009FEE00  
Script_GetCurrentTitle                                   = 0x0096EB90  
Script_GetCursorInfo                                     = 0x0097D160  
Script_GetCursorMoney                                    = 0x009691D0  
Script_GetCursorPosition                                 = 0x006E6670  
Script_GetDailyQuestsCompleted                           = 0x00A34290  
Script_GetDeathReleasePosition                           = 0x009D16C0  
Script_GetDefaultLanguage                                = 0x0098F500  
Script_GetDefaultVideoOptions                            = 0x009FDED0  
Script_GetDestinationReforgeStats                        = 0x00A92B20  
Script_GetDetailColumnString                             = 0x00AB5540  
Script_GetDistanceSqToQuest                              = 0x00A5FCD0  
Script_GetDodgeChance                                    = 0x0092A3A0  
Script_GetDownloadedPercentage                           = 0x00965730  
Script_GetDungeonDifficultyID                            = 0x00968D40  
Script_GetDungeonForRandomSlot                           = 0x00A6AD20  
Script_GetDungeonInfo                                    = 0x00968E90  
Script_GetDungeonMapInfo                                 = 0x009CE7C0  
Script_GetDungeonMaps                                    = 0x009CE680  
Script_GetEclipseDirection                               = 0x00931350  
Script_GetEquipmentSetInfo                               = 0x00A884C0  
Script_GetEquipmentSetInfoByName                         = 0x00A88600  
Script_GetEquipmentSetItemIDs                            = 0x00A87B70  
Script_GetEquipmentSetLocations                          = 0x00A87460  
Script_GetEventCPUUsage                                  = 0x00964D50  
Script_GetEventTime                                      = 0x00472CB0  
Script_GetExistingLocales                                = 0x0093B370  
Script_GetExistingSocketInfo                             = 0x00AAEE20  
Script_GetExistingSocketLink                             = 0x00AAF020  
Script_GetExpansionLevel                                 = 0x0093B690  
Script_GetExpertise                                      = 0x0092F470  
Script_GetExtraBarIndex                                  = 0x00A24890  
Script_GetFacialHairCustomization                        = 0x006F00E0  
Script_GetFactionForRace                                 = 0x006EFD60  
Script_GetFactionInfo                                    = 0x00A8C1D0  
Script_GetFactionInfoByID                                = 0x00A8C260  
Script_GetFileStreamingStatus                            = 0x0096AB60  
Script_GetFirstTradeSkill                                = 0x00A167C0  
Script_GetFrameCPUUsage                                  = 0x0096A5A0  
Script_GetFramerate                                      = 0x00963CB0  
Script_GetFramesRegisteredForEvent                       = 0x00C30730  
Script_GetFriendInfo                                     = 0x00B912E0  
Script_GetFriendshipReputation                           = 0x00A3A1D0  
Script_GetFriendshipReputationByID                       = 0x00A3A360  
Script_GetFunctionCPUUsage                               = 0x00964CB0  
Script_GetGMStatus                                       = 0x00A7CAE0  
Script_GetGMTicket                                       = 0x00A7C990  
Script_GetGMTicketCategories                             = 0x0096A230  
Script_GetGameAccountInfo                                = 0x006E6E60  
Script_GetGameTime                                       = 0x00922B50  
Script_GetGamma                                          = 0x009FE6E0  
Script_GetGetActiveLevel                                 = 0x00A32630  
Script_GetGetAvailableLevel                              = 0x00A32590  
Script_GetGetDemotionRank                                = 0x00A3E1F0  
Script_GetGetPromotionRank                               = 0x00A3E0D0  
Script_GetGlyphClearInfo                                 = 0x00A2DDC0  
Script_GetGlyphInfo                                      = 0x00A2DB40  
Script_GetGlyphLink                                      = 0x00A2D240  
Script_GetGlyphLinkByID                                  = 0x00A2C400  
Script_GetGlyphSocketInfo                                = 0x00A2D890  
Script_GetGossipActiveQuests                             = 0x00A399E0  
Script_GetGossipAvailableQuests                          = 0x00A398D0  
Script_GetGossipOptions                                  = 0x00A39870  
Script_GetGossipText                                     = 0x00A39790  
Script_GetGraphicsAPIs                                   = 0x009FDFD0  
Script_GetGreetingText                                   = 0x00A32310  
Script_GetGuildAchievementMemberInfo                     = 0x00A9DCC0  
Script_GetGuildAchievementMembers                        = 0x00AA5470  
Script_GetGuildAchievementNumMembers                     = 0x00A9DC10  
Script_GetGuildBankBonusDepositMoney                     = 0x00A46310  
Script_GetGuildBankItemInfo                              = 0x00A488B0  
Script_GetGuildBankItemLink                              = 0x00A48A90  
Script_GetGuildBankMoney                                 = 0x00A462B0  
Script_GetGuildBankMoneyTransaction                      = 0x00A46550  
Script_GetGuildBankTabCost                               = 0x00A47900  
Script_GetGuildBankTabInfo                               = 0x00A49000  
Script_GetGuildBankTabPermissions                        = 0x00A3BC10  
Script_GetGuildBankText                                  = 0x00A46760  
Script_GetGuildBankTransaction                           = 0x00A492C0  
Script_GetGuildBankWithdrawGoldLimit                     = 0x00A3BD40  
Script_GetGuildBankWithdrawMoney                         = 0x00A46370  
Script_GetGuildCategoryList                              = 0x00A99E00  
Script_GetGuildChallengeInfo                             = 0x00A3BF80  
Script_GetGuildCharterCost                               = 0x00A81730  
Script_GetGuildEventInfo                                 = 0x00A406E0  
Script_GetGuildExpirationTime                            = 0x00A8C560  
Script_GetGuildFactionGroup                              = 0x00A40AA0  
Script_GetGuildFactionInfo                               = 0x00A8C5C0  
Script_GetGuildInfo                                      = 0x00A08770  
Script_GetGuildInfoText                                  = 0x00A3BD60  
Script_GetGuildLevel                                     = 0x00A3BDD0  
Script_GetGuildLevelEnabled                              = 0x00A40F90  
Script_GetGuildLogoInfo                                  = 0x00A47B50  
Script_GetGuildMemberRecipes                             = 0x00A40B00  
Script_GetGuildNewsFilters                               = 0x00A3BE30  
Script_GetGuildNewsInfo                                  = 0x00A455C0  
Script_GetGuildNewsMemberName                            = 0x00A3E8E0  
Script_GetGuildNewsSort                                  = 0x00A3C0D0  
Script_GetGuildPerkInfo                                  = 0x00A419B0  
Script_GetGuildRecipeInfoPostQuery                       = 0x00A3E810  
Script_GetGuildRecipeMember                              = 0x00A3E850  
Script_GetGuildRenameRequired                            = 0x00A3C060  
Script_GetGuildRewardInfo                                = 0x00A45870  
Script_GetGuildRosterContributionInfo                    = 0x00A3D800  
Script_GetGuildRosterInfo                                = 0x00A3F4F0  
Script_GetGuildRosterLargestAchievementPoints            = 0x00A3B7A0  
Script_GetGuildRosterLargestContribution                 = 0x00A3B760  
Script_GetGuildRosterLastOnline                          = 0x00A3D690  
Script_GetGuildRosterMOTD                                = 0x00A3B720  
Script_GetGuildRosterSelection                           = 0x00A3D970  
Script_GetGuildRosterShowOffline                         = 0x00A3B800  
Script_GetGuildTabardFileNames                           = 0x00A47980  
Script_GetGuildTradeSkillInfo                            = 0x00A41B00  
Script_GetHairCustomization                              = 0x006F0080  
Script_GetHitModifier                                    = 0x009312B0  
Script_GetHolidayBGHonorCurrencyBonuses                  = 0x009E5C80  
Script_GetIgnoreName                                     = 0x00B917F0  
Script_GetInboxHeaderInfo                                = 0x00A98990  
Script_GetInboxInvoiceInfo                               = 0x00A95410  
Script_GetInboxItem                                      = 0x00A98F30  
Script_GetInboxItemLink                                  = 0x00A991D0  
Script_GetInboxNumItems                                  = 0x00A945C0  
Script_GetInboxText                                      = 0x00A96980  
Script_GetInspectArenaTeamData                           = 0x00A069D0  
Script_GetInspectGlyph                                   = 0x00A06CC0  
Script_GetInspectGuildInfo                               = 0x00A06D60  
Script_GetInspectHonorData                               = 0x00A05DF0  
Script_GetInspectRatedBGData                             = 0x00A05ED0  
Script_GetInspectSpecialization                          = 0x009E2470  
Script_GetInspectTalent                                  = 0x00A06C30  
Script_GetInstanceBootTimeRemaining                      = 0x00969870  
Script_GetInstanceDifficulty                             = 0x00968CC0  
Script_GetInstanceInfo                                   = 0x0096E180  
Script_GetInstanceLockTimeRemaining                      = 0x009698D0  
Script_GetInstanceLockTimeRemainingEncounter             = 0x00969990  
Script_GetInventoryAlertStatus                           = 0x00A05D20  
Script_GetInventoryItemBroken                            = 0x00A07E80  
Script_GetInventoryItemCooldown                          = 0x00A065A0  
Script_GetInventoryItemCount                             = 0x00A07FC0  
Script_GetInventoryItemDurability                        = 0x00A081B0  
Script_GetInventoryItemGems                              = 0x00A082B0  
Script_GetInventoryItemID                                = 0x00A06740  
Script_GetInventoryItemLink                              = 0x00A09A90  
Script_GetInventoryItemQuality                           = 0x00A09910  
Script_GetInventoryItemTexture                           = 0x00A09710  
Script_GetInventoryItemsForSlot                          = 0x00A09330  
Script_GetInventorySlotInfo                              = 0x00A064D0  
Script_GetItem                                           = 0x00AAE1A0  
Script_GetItemCooldown                                   = 0x00964650  
Script_GetItemCount                                      = 0x0097DEE0  
Script_GetItemFamily                                     = 0x0097DE40  
Script_GetItemGem                                        = 0x0097DA20  
Script_GetItemIcon                                       = 0x0097DD60  
Script_GetItemInfo                                       = 0x0097D640  
Script_GetItemLevelIncrement                             = 0x00A8E810  
Script_GetItemQualityColor                               = 0x00964530  
Script_GetItemSpell                                      = 0x0096A360  
Script_GetItemStatSummary                                = 0x00923140  
Script_GetItemStats                                      = 0x00923070  
Script_GetItemTransmogrifyInfo                           = 0x00A907B0  
Script_GetItemUniqueness                                 = 0x0097DBC0  
Script_GetItemUpdateLevel                                = 0x00A8E7B0  
Script_GetItemUpgradeItemInfo                            = 0x00A8EC80  
Script_GetItemUpgradeStats                               = 0x00A8EF00  
Script_GetLFDChoiceCollapseState                         = 0x00A6A5A0  
Script_GetLFDChoiceEnabledState                          = 0x00A6A840  
Script_GetLFDChoiceLockedState                           = 0x00A6C2F0  
Script_GetLFDChoiceOrder                                 = 0x00A68E60  
Script_GetLFDLockInfo                                    = 0x00A6C560  
Script_GetLFDLockPlayerCount                             = 0x00A6C4C0  
Script_GetLFDQueuedList                                  = 0x00A6F2C0  
Script_GetLFGBootProposal                                = 0x00A66800  
Script_GetLFGCategoryForID                               = 0x00A6EC20  
Script_GetLFGCompletionReward                            = 0x00A697F0  
Script_GetLFGCompletionRewardItem                        = 0x00A698E0  
Script_GetLFGDeserterExpiration                          = 0x00A6CE10  
Script_GetLFGDungeonEncounterInfo                        = 0x00A6D090  
Script_GetLFGDungeonInfo                                 = 0x00A696B0  
Script_GetLFGDungeonNumEncounters                        = 0x00A6CFA0  
Script_GetLFGDungeonRewardCapBarInfo                     = 0x00A6C7F0  
Script_GetLFGDungeonRewardCapInfo                        = 0x00A6CAB0  
Script_GetLFGDungeonRewardInfo                           = 0x00A71D10  
Script_GetLFGDungeonRewardLink                           = 0x00A71F30  
Script_GetLFGDungeonRewards                              = 0x00A6C6D0  
Script_GetLFGDungeonShortageRewardInfo                   = 0x00A72140  
Script_GetLFGDungeonShortageRewardLink                   = 0x00A72010  
Script_GetLFGInfoServer                                  = 0x00A6FC00  
Script_GetLFGProposal                                    = 0x00A6EA80  
Script_GetLFGProposalEncounter                           = 0x00A688F0  
Script_GetLFGProposalMember                              = 0x00A68830  
Script_GetLFGQueueStats                                  = 0x00A6FDF0  
Script_GetLFGRandomCooldownExpiration                    = 0x00A6CCB0  
Script_GetLFGRandomDungeonInfo                           = 0x00A696F0  
Script_GetLFGRandomScenarioInfo                          = 0x00A69770  
Script_GetLFGRoleShortageRewards                         = 0x00A6CE30  
Script_GetLFGRoleUpdate                                  = 0x00A6EB40  
Script_GetLFGRoleUpdateMember                            = 0x00A68C90  
Script_GetLFGRoleUpdateSlot                              = 0x00A68AF0  
Script_GetLFGRoles                                       = 0x00A686D0  
Script_GetLFGTypes                                       = 0x00A665F0  
Script_GetLFRChoiceOrder                                 = 0x00A690F0  
Script_GetLanguageByIndex                                = 0x0098F400  
Script_GetLatestCompletedAchievements                    = 0x00A9A4E0  
Script_GetLatestCompletedComparisonAchievements          = 0x00A9A5C0  
Script_GetLatestThreeSenders                             = 0x00A95D40  
Script_GetLatestUpdatedComparisonStats                   = 0x00A9A630  
Script_GetLatestUpdatedStats                             = 0x00A9A560  
Script_GetLevelUpInstances                               = 0x00968DB0  
Script_GetLocale                                         = 0x00964440  
Script_GetLoginScreenBackground                          = 0x006E70D0  
Script_GetLootMethod                                     = 0x009D6260  
Script_GetLootRollItemInfo                               = 0x00A04FF0  
Script_GetLootRollItemLink                               = 0x00A05240  
Script_GetLootRollTimeLeft                               = 0x00A030F0  
Script_GetLootSlotInfo                                   = 0x00A04C70  
Script_GetLootSlotLink                                   = 0x00A04E80  
Script_GetLootSlotType                                   = 0x00A02E50  
Script_GetLootSourceInfo                                 = 0x00A032D0  
Script_GetLootThreshold                                  = 0x009D4670  
Script_GetMacroBody                                      = 0x00A1D4E0  
Script_GetMacroIcons                                     = 0x00A1D830  
Script_GetMacroIndexByName                               = 0x00A1DA40  
Script_GetMacroInfo                                      = 0x00A1E870  
Script_GetMacroItem                                      = 0x00A1E900  
Script_GetMacroItemIcons                                 = 0x00A1D920  
Script_GetMacroSpell                                     = 0x00A1D7B0  
Script_GetManaRegen                                      = 0x0092F310  
Script_GetMapContinents                                  = 0x009CD680  
Script_GetMapInfo                                        = 0x009CD8D0  
Script_GetMapLandmarkInfo                                = 0x009CDF90  
Script_GetMapNameByID                                    = 0x009CD800  
Script_GetMapOverlayInfo                                 = 0x009CE260  
Script_GetMapZones                                       = 0x009CD710  
Script_GetMasterLootCandidate                            = 0x00A03810  
Script_GetMastery                                        = 0x0092F530  
Script_GetMasteryEffect                                  = 0x0092F590  
Script_GetMatrixCoordinates                              = 0x006E5F20  
Script_GetMaxAnimFramerate                               = 0x00C30410  
Script_GetMaxArenaCurrency                               = 0x00A207C0  
Script_GetMaxBattlefieldID                               = 0x009E5810  
Script_GetMaxCombatRatingBonus                           = 0x00922BE0  
Script_GetMaxMultisampleFormatOnCvar                     = 0x009FE440  
Script_GetMaxNumCUFProfiles                              = 0x00AD6CD0  
Script_GetMaxPlayerLevel                                 = 0x00923260  
Script_GetMaxSpellStartRecoveryOffset                    = 0x00965760  
Script_GetMaxTalentTier                                  = 0x009E4650  
Script_GetMeleeHaste                                     = 0x0092AC60  
Script_GetMerchantCurrencies                             = 0x00A313A0  
Script_GetMerchantFilter                                 = 0x00A2FBF0  
Script_GetMerchantItemCostInfo                           = 0x00A30FA0  
Script_GetMerchantItemCostItem                           = 0x00A310E0  
Script_GetMerchantItemInfo                               = 0x00A30BF0  
Script_GetMerchantItemLink                               = 0x00A316F0  
Script_GetMerchantItemMaxStack                           = 0x00A317B0  
Script_GetMerchantNumItems                               = 0x00A30BC0  
Script_GetMinigameState                                  = 0x00ADF210  
Script_GetMinigameType                                   = 0x00ADF120  
Script_GetMinimapZoneText                                = 0x00968B80  
Script_GetMirrorTimerInfo                                = 0x0096FD70  
Script_GetMirrorTimerProgress                            = 0x0096A8A0  
Script_GetMissingLootInfo                                = 0x00A05310  
Script_GetMissingLootItemLink                            = 0x00A05490  
Script_GetModResilienceDamageReduction                   = 0x0092AF00  
Script_GetModifiedClick                                  = 0x009DAD60  
Script_GetModifiedClickAction                            = 0x009DAC70  
Script_GetMoney                                          = 0x0092C3F0  
Script_GetMonitorAspectRatio                             = 0x009FE850  
Script_GetMonitorCount                                   = 0x009FDA40  
Script_GetMonitorName                                    = 0x009FDA80  
Script_GetMouseButtonClicked                             = 0x009633F0  
Script_GetMouseButtonName                                = 0x00968810  
Script_GetMouseFocus                                     = 0x009644B0  
Script_GetMovieDownloadProgress                          = 0x0093B250  
Script_GetMultiCastBarIndex                              = 0x00A24790  
Script_GetMultiCastTotemSpells                           = 0x00A24D90  
Script_GetMultisampleFormats                             = 0x009FEEE0  
Script_GetMuteName                                       = 0x00B918E0  
Script_GetMuteStatus                                     = 0x0098A9F0  
Script_GetNameForRace                                    = 0x006EFC20  
Script_GetNamePlateMotionType                            = 0x00A7E200  
Script_GetNetIpTypes                                     = 0x00964310  
Script_GetNetStats                                       = 0x00964280  
Script_GetNewSocketInfo                                  = 0x00AAF140  
Script_GetNewSocketLink                                  = 0x00AAE6E0  
Script_GetNextAchievement                                = 0x00A9B6E0  
Script_GetNextCompleatedTutorial                         = 0x009ADA00  
Script_GetNextGuildPerkIndex                             = 0x00A3E7A0  
Script_GetNumActiveQuests                                = 0x00A323E0  
Script_GetNumAddOns                                      = 0x006E6040  
Script_GetNumArchaeologyRaces                            = 0x00A0EC00  
Script_GetNumArenaOpponentSpecs                          = 0x009E85A0  
Script_GetNumArenaOpponents                              = 0x009E5C40  
Script_GetNumArenaTeamMembers                            = 0x00A73740  
Script_GetNumAuctionItems                                = 0x00AB5410  
Script_GetNumAutoQuestPopUps                             = 0x00A5B020  
Script_GetNumAvailableQuests                             = 0x00A323B0  
Script_GetNumBankSlots                                   = 0x00AA72B0  
Script_GetNumBattlefieldFlagPositions                    = 0x009E7630  
Script_GetNumBattlefieldScores                           = 0x009E58B0  
Script_GetNumBattlefieldStats                            = 0x009E59A0  
Script_GetNumBattlefieldVehicles                         = 0x009E5AB0  
Script_GetNumBattlegroundTypes                           = 0x009E7E60  
Script_GetNumBindings                                    = 0x009D9100  
Script_GetNumBuybackItems                                = 0x00A2FB90  
Script_GetNumChallengeMapRewards                         = 0x00AD2BF0  
Script_GetNumChallengeModeLeaders                        = 0x00AD2620  
Script_GetNumChannelMembers                              = 0x009940F0  
Script_GetNumCharacterTemplates                          = 0x006F1970  
Script_GetNumCharacters                                  = 0x006E9B10  
Script_GetNumClasses                                     = 0x009E3180  
Script_GetNumCompanions                                  = 0x009BD200  
Script_GetNumComparisonCompletedAchievements             = 0x00A9B5A0  
Script_GetNumCompletedAchievements                       = 0x00A9B450  
Script_GetNumDeclensionSets                              = 0x006E6C20  
Script_GetNumDisplayChannels                             = 0x0098A7B0  
Script_GetNumDungeonForRandomSlot                        = 0x00A6ACB0  
Script_GetNumDungeonMapLevels                            = 0x009D0740  
Script_GetNumEquipmentSets                               = 0x00A87CB0  
Script_GetNumFactions                                    = 0x00A8AD40  
Script_GetNumFeatureVariations                           = 0x006ED7F0  
Script_GetNumFlyouts                                     = 0x00AC1F70  
Script_GetNumFrames                                      = 0x00C306C0  
Script_GetNumFriends                                     = 0x00B91210  
Script_GetNumGameAccounts                                = 0x006E6DD0  
Script_GetNumGlyphSockets                                = 0x00A2C3D0  
Script_GetNumGlyphs                                      = 0x00A2DB10  
Script_GetNumGossipActiveQuests                          = 0x00A39830  
Script_GetNumGossipAvailableQuests                       = 0x00A397F0  
Script_GetNumGossipOptions                               = 0x00A397B0  
Script_GetNumGroupMembers                                = 0x009D4310  
Script_GetNumGuildBankMoneyTransactions                  = 0x00A46520  
Script_GetNumGuildBankTabs                               = 0x00A463D0  
Script_GetNumGuildBankTransactions                       = 0x00A464A0  
Script_GetNumGuildChallenges                             = 0x00A3BF00  
Script_GetNumGuildEvents                                 = 0x00A3BDA0  
Script_GetNumGuildMembers                                = 0x00A3B6C0  
Script_GetNumGuildNews                                   = 0x00A3BE10  
Script_GetNumGuildPerks                                  = 0x00A3E6C0  
Script_GetNumGuildRewards                                = 0x00A41E60  
Script_GetNumGuildTradeSkill                             = 0x00A41AA0  
Script_GetNumIgnores                                     = 0x00B91730  
Script_GetNumLanguages                                   = 0x0098F360  
Script_GetNumLootItems                                   = 0x00A02D80  
Script_GetNumMacros                                      = 0x00A1BA20  
Script_GetNumMapDebugObjects                             = 0x009CC250  
Script_GetNumMapLandmarks                                = 0x009CBCD0  
Script_GetNumMapOverlays                                 = 0x009CBD10  
Script_GetNumMembersInRank                               = 0x00A3D9A0  
Script_GetNumMissingLootItems                            = 0x00A03290  
Script_GetNumModifiedClickActions                        = 0x009D9160  
Script_GetNumMutes                                       = 0x00B91790  
Script_GetNumNamePlateMotionTypes                        = 0x00A7D6E0  
Script_GetNumPackages                                    = 0x00A95080  
Script_GetNumPetitionNames                               = 0x00A385C0  
Script_GetNumPets                                        = 0x009A3C60  
Script_GetNumProjects                                    = 0x00A0F800  
Script_GetNumQuestChoices                                = 0x00A332C0  
Script_GetNumQuestCurrencies                             = 0x00A333D0  
Script_GetNumQuestItemDrops                              = 0x00A5E110  
Script_GetNumQuestItems                                  = 0x00A32870  
Script_GetNumQuestLeaderBoards                           = 0x00A61480  
Script_GetNumQuestLogChoices                             = 0x00A5A300  
Script_GetNumQuestLogEntries                             = 0x00A5A0A0  
Script_GetNumQuestLogRewardCurrencies                    = 0x00A5A280  
Script_GetNumQuestLogRewardFactions                      = 0x00A5A840  
Script_GetNumQuestLogRewards                             = 0x00A5A200  
Script_GetNumQuestPOIWorldEffects                        = 0x009F0D80  
Script_GetNumQuestRewards                                = 0x00A32820  
Script_GetNumQuestWatches                                = 0x00A5A540  
Script_GetNumRFDungeons                                  = 0x00A69E10  
Script_GetNumRaidProfiles                                = 0x00AD73E0  
Script_GetNumRandomDungeons                              = 0x00A69460  
Script_GetNumRandomScenarios                             = 0x00A694A0  
Script_GetNumRealms                                      = 0x006EC220  
Script_GetNumReforgeOptions                              = 0x00A925C0  
Script_GetNumRewardCurrencies                            = 0x00A32B70  
Script_GetNumRoutes                                      = 0x00A77B90  
Script_GetNumSavedInstances                              = 0x00ABC6E0  
Script_GetNumScenarios                                   = 0x00A69E50  
Script_GetNumShapeshiftForms                             = 0x009BD1C0  
Script_GetNumSoRRemaining                                = 0x00965840  
Script_GetNumSockets                                     = 0x00AAE670  
Script_GetNumSpecGroups                                  = 0x009E24D0  
Script_GetNumSpecializations                             = 0x009E2C40  
Script_GetNumSpecializationsForClassID                   = 0x009E32E0  
Script_GetNumSpellTabs                                   = 0x009BD050  
Script_GetNumStationeries                                = 0x00A99730  
Script_GetNumSubgroupMembers                             = 0x009D4290  
Script_GetNumTalents                                     = 0x009E2570  
Script_GetNumTitles                                      = 0x00969BF0  
Script_GetNumTrackedAchievements                         = 0x00A9C2E0  
Script_GetNumTrackingTypes                               = 0x009F0470  
Script_GetNumTradeSkills                                 = 0x00A15DF0  
Script_GetNumTrainerServices                             = 0x00A750C0  
Script_GetNumUnspentTalents                              = 0x009E4630  
Script_GetNumVoiceSessionMembersBySessionID              = 0x006CB730  
Script_GetNumVoiceSessions                               = 0x006CB400  
Script_GetNumVoidTransferDeposit                         = 0x00A90E40  
Script_GetNumVoidTransferWithdrawal                      = 0x00A90EA0  
Script_GetNumWarGameTypes                                = 0x009E5EB0  
Script_GetNumWhoResults                                  = 0x00B906C0  
Script_GetNumWorldPVPAreas                               = 0x009E7100  
Script_GetNumWorldStateUI                                = 0x009E0BC0  
Script_GetOSLocale                                       = 0x0093B640  
Script_GetObjectiveText                                  = 0x00A32350  
Script_GetOptOutOfLoot                                   = 0x009D46C0  
Script_GetOutdoorPVPWaitTime                             = 0x009CE5F0  
Script_GetOverrideAPBySpellPower                         = 0x0092AEA0  
Script_GetOverrideBarIndex                               = 0x00A24640  
Script_GetOverrideBarSkin                                = 0x00A252D0  
Script_GetOverrideSpellPowerByAP                         = 0x0092AE40  
Script_GetOwnerAuctionItems                              = 0x00AB5330  
Script_GetPOITextureCoords                               = 0x009ECD00  
Script_GetPVPDesired                                     = 0x0096F450  
Script_GetPVPLifetimeStats                               = 0x0092E0C0  
Script_GetPVPRankInfo                                    = 0x0092E220  
Script_GetPVPRewards                                     = 0x009E5F00  
Script_GetPVPSessionStats                                = 0x0092DFE0  
Script_GetPVPTimer                                       = 0x0096F4B0  
Script_GetPVPYesterdayStats                              = 0x0092E050  
Script_GetPackageInfo                                    = 0x00A950B0  
Script_GetParryChance                                    = 0x0092A4E0  
Script_GetPartyAssignment                                = 0x009D49A0  
Script_GetPartyLFGBackfillInfo                           = 0x00A69B40  
Script_GetPartyLFGID                                     = 0x009D4750  
Script_GetPersonalRatedArenaInfo                         = 0x009E5E00  
Script_GetPersonalRatedBGInfo                            = 0x009E5D60  
Script_GetPetAbilityInfo                                 = 0x009A3D20  
Script_GetPetAbilityList                                 = 0x009A3E60  
Script_GetPetActionCooldown                              = 0x00A0C1B0  
Script_GetPetActionInfo                                  = 0x00A0BE80  
Script_GetPetActionSlotsUsable                           = 0x00A0C340  
Script_GetPetActionsUsable                               = 0x00A0C2F0  
Script_GetPetExperience                                  = 0x00A0A840  
Script_GetPetFoodTypes                                   = 0x00A0C950  
Script_GetPetIcon                                        = 0x00A0CA40  
Script_GetPetInfoByID                                    = 0x009A3CE0  
Script_GetPetInfoByIndex                                 = 0x009A4E40  
Script_GetPetLink                                        = 0x009A5850  
Script_GetPetLoadOutInfo                                 = 0x00CE9BE0  
Script_GetPetMeleeHaste                                  = 0x0092ADA0  
Script_GetPetSpellBonusDamage                            = 0x0092AA10  
Script_GetPetStats                                       = 0x009A57B0  
Script_GetPetTalentTree                                  = 0x00A0CAD0  
Script_GetPetTimeRemaining                               = 0x00A09F20  
Script_GetPetitionInfo                                   = 0x00A38810  
Script_GetPetitionNameInfo                               = 0x00A38960  
Script_GetPlayerFacing                                   = 0x00925A70  
Script_GetPlayerInfo                                     = 0x00AAD210  
Script_GetPlayerInfoByGUID                               = 0x00930C40  
Script_GetPlayerMapPosition                              = 0x009D07A0  
Script_GetPlayerTradeCurrency                            = 0x00A132F0  
Script_GetPlayerTradeMoney                               = 0x00A131A0  
Script_GetPossessInfo                                    = 0x00A0CBA0  
Script_GetPowerRegen                                     = 0x0092F3C0  
Script_GetPrevCompleatedTutorial                         = 0x009ADA70  
Script_GetPreviousAchievement                            = 0x00A9A150  
Script_GetPreviousArenaSeason                            = 0x00A73880  
Script_GetProfessionSkillLine                            = 0x009BE970  
Script_GetProfessions                                    = 0x009BE750  
Script_GetProgressText                                   = 0x00A32370  
Script_GetProjectInfo                                    = 0x00A0F8C0  
Script_GetQuestBackgroundMaterial                        = 0x00A35F10  
Script_GetQuestCurrencyInfo                              = 0x00A33410  
Script_GetQuestGreenRange                                = 0x00A5E9A0  
Script_GetQuestID                                        = 0x00A322D0  
Script_GetQuestIndexForTimer                             = 0x00A5E7B0  
Script_GetQuestIndexForWatch                             = 0x00A5A6F0  
Script_GetQuestItemInfo                                  = 0x00A35CF0  
Script_GetQuestItemLink                                  = 0x00A35E20  
Script_GetQuestLink                                      = 0x00A5EA80  
Script_GetQuestLogChoiceInfo                             = 0x00A65000  
Script_GetQuestLogCompletionText                         = 0x00A5C270  
Script_GetQuestLogCriteriaSpell                          = 0x00A5F990  
Script_GetQuestLogGroupNum                               = 0x00A5EA20  
Script_GetQuestLogIndexByID                              = 0x00A5AC40  
Script_GetQuestLogIsAutoComplete                         = 0x00A5ACC0  
Script_GetQuestLogItemDrop                               = 0x00A65860  
Script_GetQuestLogItemLink                               = 0x00A65200  
Script_GetQuestLogLeaderBoard                            = 0x00A656F0  
Script_GetQuestLogPortraitGiver                          = 0x00A5AE60  
Script_GetQuestLogPortraitTurnIn                         = 0x00A5AF40  
Script_GetQuestLogPushable                               = 0x00A5A490  
Script_GetQuestLogQuestText                              = 0x00A5E020  
Script_GetQuestLogQuestType                              = 0x00A5B150  
Script_GetQuestLogRequiredMoney                          = 0x00A5A3D0  
Script_GetQuestLogRewardCurrencyInfo                     = 0x00A5BD60  
Script_GetQuestLogRewardInfo                             = 0x00A64E10  
Script_GetQuestLogRewardMoney                            = 0x00A5E320  
Script_GetQuestLogRewardSkillPoints                      = 0x00A5C080  
Script_GetQuestLogRewardSpell                            = 0x00A5FAA0  
Script_GetQuestLogRewardTalents                          = 0x00A5A370  
Script_GetQuestLogRewardTitle                            = 0x00A5E5F0  
Script_GetQuestLogRewardXP                               = 0x00A5E3E0  
Script_GetQuestLogSelection                              = 0x00A5A120  
Script_GetQuestLogSpecialItemCooldown                    = 0x00A5ECD0  
Script_GetQuestLogSpecialItemInfo                        = 0x00A5EB70  
Script_GetQuestLogSpellLink                              = 0x00A5BE90  
Script_GetQuestLogTimeLeft                               = 0x00A5E1D0  
Script_GetQuestLogTitle                                  = 0x00A611B0  
Script_GetQuestMoneyToGet                                = 0x00A327F0  
Script_GetQuestPOILeaderBoard                            = 0x00A65E10  
Script_GetQuestPOIWorldEffectInfo                        = 0x009FD790  
Script_GetQuestPortraitGiver                             = 0x00A32A90  
Script_GetQuestPortraitTurnIn                            = 0x00A32AD0  
Script_GetQuestResetTime                                 = 0x00A62B80  
Script_GetQuestReward                                    = 0x00A340C0  
Script_GetQuestSortIndex                                 = 0x00A5A940  
Script_GetQuestSpellLink                                 = 0x00A33300  
Script_GetQuestText                                      = 0x00A32330  
Script_GetQuestTimers                                    = 0x00A61FF0  
Script_GetQuestWatchIndex                                = 0x00A5AB60  
Script_GetQuestWorldMapAreaID                            = 0x00A5FC30  
Script_GetQuestsCompleted                                = 0x00A5BC40  
Script_GetRFDungeonInfo                                  = 0x00A69E90  
Script_GetRaidBuffInfo                                   = 0x009232B0  
Script_GetRaidBuffTrayID                                 = 0x00932AC0  
Script_GetRaidDifficulty                                 = 0x00968F90  
Script_GetRaidProfileFlattened                           = 0x00AD7BE0  
Script_GetRaidProfileName                                = 0x00AD7400  
Script_GetRaidProfileOption                              = 0x00AD7C70  
Script_GetRaidProfileSavedPosition                       = 0x00AD7E20  
Script_GetRaidRosterInfo                                 = 0x009D6E20  
Script_GetRaidTargetIndex                                = 0x0099F0F0  
Script_GetRandomBGHonorCurrencyBonuses                   = 0x009E5CF0  
Script_GetRandomDungeonBestChoice                        = 0x00A66810  
Script_GetRandomScenarioBestChoice                       = 0x00A66860  
Script_GetRangedCritChance                               = 0x0092A800  
Script_GetRangedHaste                                    = 0x0092AD00  
Script_GetRatedBattleGroundInfo                          = 0x009E8160  
Script_GetReadyCheckStatus                               = 0x009D7870  
Script_GetReadyCheckTimeLeft                             = 0x009D7780  
Script_GetRealZoneText                                   = 0x00968AC0  
Script_GetRealmCategories                                = 0x006EC8A0  
Script_GetRealmInfo                                      = 0x006EC2F0  
Script_GetRealmName                                      = 0x00964510  
Script_GetReforgeItemInfo                                = 0x00A93110  
Script_GetReforgeItemStats                               = 0x00A92CD0  
Script_GetReforgeOptionInfo                              = 0x00A92600  
Script_GetRefreshRates                                   = 0x009FF6F0  
Script_GetRegisteredAddonMessagePrefixes                 = 0x00990DA0  
Script_GetReleaseTimeRemaining                           = 0x009697A0  
Script_GetRepairAllCost                                  = 0x00A306A0  
Script_GetResSicknessDuration                            = 0x00932740  
Script_GetRestState                                      = 0x0096F0E0  
Script_GetRestrictedAccountData                          = 0x00965790  
Script_GetRewardMoney                                    = 0x00A32770  
Script_GetRewardNumSkillUps                              = 0x00A32B40  
Script_GetRewardSkillLineID                              = 0x00A32B10  
Script_GetRewardSkillPoints                              = 0x00A33230  
Script_GetRewardSpell                                    = 0x00A34FA0  
Script_GetRewardTalents                                  = 0x00A327D0  
Script_GetRewardText                                     = 0x00A32390  
Script_GetRewardTitle                                    = 0x00A34110  
Script_GetRewardXP                                       = 0x00A327A0  
Script_GetRuneCooldown                                   = 0x0092FA30  
Script_GetRuneCount                                      = 0x0092FB60  
Script_GetRunningMacro                                   = 0x00A1BA80  
Script_GetRunningMacroButton                             = 0x00A1BAE0  
Script_GetSavedAccountList                               = 0x006E5A90  
Script_GetSavedAccountName                               = 0x006E59B0  
Script_GetSavedInstanceChatLink                          = 0x00ABCAA0  
Script_GetSavedInstanceEncounterInfo                     = 0x00ABC9B0  
Script_GetSavedInstanceInfo                              = 0x00ABC720  
Script_GetScenariosChoiceOrder                           = 0x00A68FB0  
Script_GetScreenHeight                                   = 0x006E6790  
Script_GetScreenResolutions                              = 0x009FED60  
Script_GetScreenWidth                                    = 0x006E6740  
Script_GetScriptCPUUsage                                 = 0x00964BA0  
Script_GetSearchResult                                   = 0x00ADBEC0  
Script_GetSecondsUntilParentalControlsKick               = 0x0093B410  
Script_GetSelectBackgroundModel                          = 0x006E9F70  
Script_GetSelectedArtifactInfo                           = 0x00A0EF70  
Script_GetSelectedAuctionItem                            = 0x00AB5C10  
Script_GetSelectedCategory                               = 0x006ECC80  
Script_GetSelectedClass                                  = 0x006F01F0  
Script_GetSelectedDisplayChannel                         = 0x0098E590  
Script_GetSelectedFaction                                = 0x00A8B6C0  
Script_GetSelectedFeatureVariation                       = 0x006F0A30  
Script_GetSelectedFriend                                 = 0x00B91640  
Script_GetSelectedGlyphSpellIndex                        = 0x00A2C870  
Script_GetSelectedIgnore                                 = 0x00B91B10  
Script_GetSelectedMute                                   = 0x00B91B80  
Script_GetSelectedRace                                   = 0x006F0170  
Script_GetSelectedSex                                    = 0x006F01B0  
Script_GetSelectedStationeryTexture                      = 0x00A95020  
Script_GetSelectedWarGameType                            = 0x009E8540  
Script_GetSendMailCOD                                    = 0x00A94560  
Script_GetSendMailItem                                   = 0x00A98800  
Script_GetSendMailItemLink                               = 0x00A95290  
Script_GetSendMailMoney                                  = 0x00A944A0  
Script_GetSendMailPrice                                  = 0x00A99780  
Script_GetServerName                                     = 0x006E7720  
Script_GetSessionTime                                    = 0x00922B10  
Script_GetShapeshiftForm                                 = 0x009C3570  
Script_GetShapeshiftFormCooldown                         = 0x009C0BF0  
Script_GetShapeshiftFormID                               = 0x009BDF40  
Script_GetShapeshiftFormInfo                             = 0x009C09A0  
Script_GetSheathState                                    = 0x0096E0E0  
Script_GetShieldBlock                                    = 0x0092A460  
Script_GetSocketItemBoundTradeable                       = 0x00AAE790  
Script_GetSocketItemInfo                                 = 0x00AAE530  
Script_GetSocketItemRefundable                           = 0x00AAEA30  
Script_GetSocketType                                     = 0x00AAE450  
Script_GetSourceReforgeStats                             = 0x00A928C0  
Script_GetSpecialization                                 = 0x009E2FD0  
Script_GetSpecializationInfo                             = 0x009E2CB0  
Script_GetSpecializationInfoByID                         = 0x009E34A0  
Script_GetSpecializationInfoForClassID                   = 0x009E3360  
Script_GetSpecializationRole                             = 0x009E2E50  
Script_GetSpecializationRoleByID                         = 0x009E2F70  
Script_GetSpecializationSpells                           = 0x009E4870  
Script_GetSpecsForSpell                                  = 0x009C5330  
Script_GetSpellAutocast                                  = 0x009C2E80  
Script_GetSpellAvailableLevel                            = 0x009C4CA0  
Script_GetSpellBaseCooldown                              = 0x009C2D50  
Script_GetSpellBonusDamage                               = 0x0092A8E0  
Script_GetSpellBonusHealing                              = 0x0092A9A0  
Script_GetSpellBookItemInfo                              = 0x009C48A0  
Script_GetSpellBookItemName                              = 0x009C46C0  
Script_GetSpellBookItemTexture                           = 0x009C49C0  
Script_GetSpellCharges                                   = 0x009C2850  
Script_GetSpellCooldown                                  = 0x009C4A30  
Script_GetSpellCount                                     = 0x009C2D00  
Script_GetSpellCritChance                                = 0x0092A860  
Script_GetSpellCritChanceFromIntellect                   = 0x0092A750  
Script_GetSpellDescription                               = 0x009C2C10  
Script_GetSpellHitModifier                               = 0x00931300  
Script_GetSpellInfo                                      = 0x009C2960  
Script_GetSpellLevelLearned                              = 0x009C2E00  
Script_GetSpellLink                                      = 0x009C2770  
Script_GetSpellPenetration                               = 0x0092AA70  
Script_GetSpellTabInfo                                   = 0x009BDB70  
Script_GetSpellTexture                                   = 0x009C2C70  
Script_GetStablePetFoodTypes                             = 0x00A128B0  
Script_GetStablePetInfo                                  = 0x00A127A0  
Script_GetStationeryInfo                                 = 0x00A98680  
Script_GetStatistic                                      = 0x00AA6770  
Script_GetStatisticsCategoryList                         = 0x00A99EE0  
Script_GetSubZoneText                                    = 0x00968B50  
Script_GetSuggestedGroupNum                              = 0x00A328D0  
Script_GetSummonConfirmAreaName                          = 0x00969AE0  
Script_GetSummonConfirmSummoner                          = 0x00969A70  
Script_GetSummonConfirmTimeLeft                          = 0x00969A10  
Script_GetSummonFriendCooldown                           = 0x00965290  
Script_GetSuperTrackedQuestID                            = 0x00A5B130  
Script_GetTabardCreationCost                             = 0x00A38340  
Script_GetTabardInfo                                     = 0x00A819D0  
Script_GetTalentClearInfo                                = 0x009E4FD0  
Script_GetTalentInfo                                     = 0x009E4010  
Script_GetTalentLink                                     = 0x009E35D0  
Script_GetTalentRowSelectionInfo                         = 0x009E3710  
Script_GetTargetTradeCurrency                            = 0x00A13350  
Script_GetTargetTradeMoney                               = 0x00A13210  
Script_GetTaxiBenchmarkMode                              = 0x00970280  
Script_GetTempShapeshiftBarIndex                         = 0x00A24720  
Script_GetText                                           = 0x00C30270  
Script_GetThreatStatusColor                              = 0x00965530  
Script_GetTime                                           = 0x00922AD0  
Script_GetTimeToWellRested                               = 0x0093B350  
Script_GetTitleName                                      = 0x0096ECC0  
Script_GetTitleText                                      = 0x00A322F0  
Script_GetToolTipInfo                                    = 0x009FDD10  
Script_GetTotalAchievementPoints                         = 0x00A9A690  
Script_GetTotemInfo                                      = 0x009704B0  
Script_GetTotemTimeLeft                                  = 0x00970640  
Script_GetTrackedAchievements                            = 0x00A9C200  
Script_GetTrackingInfo                                   = 0x009F04B0  
Script_GetTradePlayerItemInfo                            = 0x00A15700  
Script_GetTradePlayerItemLink                            = 0x00A13540  
Script_GetTradeReagentSkillItemLink                      = 0x00A18430  
Script_GetTradeSkillCategoryFilter                       = 0x00A15E80  
Script_GetTradeSkillCooldown                             = 0x00A17C00  
Script_GetTradeSkillDescription                          = 0x00A17360  
Script_GetTradeSkillIcon                                 = 0x00A17F40  
Script_GetTradeSkillInfo                                 = 0x00A16D20  
Script_GetTradeSkillInvSlotFilter                        = 0x00A174C0  
Script_GetTradeSkillInvSlots                             = 0x00A17430  
Script_GetTradeSkillItemLevelFilter                      = 0x00A15E40  
Script_GetTradeSkillItemLink                             = 0x00A180E0  
Script_GetTradeSkillItemNameFilter                       = 0x00A15E20  
Script_GetTradeSkillLine                                 = 0x00A17150  
Script_GetTradeSkillListLink                             = 0x00A17E70  
Script_GetTradeSkillNumMade                              = 0x00A17070  
Script_GetTradeSkillNumReagents                          = 0x00A17270  
Script_GetTradeSkillReagentInfo                          = 0x00A18210  
Script_GetTradeSkillRecipeLink                           = 0x00A17D40  
Script_GetTradeSkillSelectionIndex                       = 0x00A16600  
Script_GetTradeSkillSubCategories                        = 0x00A169B0  
Script_GetTradeSkillSubClassFilteredSlots                = 0x00A16920  
Script_GetTradeSkillSubClasses                           = 0x00A16660  
Script_GetTradeSkillTexture                              = 0x00A175D0  
Script_GetTradeSkillTools                                = 0x00A18560  
Script_GetTradeTargetItemInfo                            = 0x00A15360  
Script_GetTradeTargetItemLink                            = 0x00A15570  
Script_GetTradeskillRepeatCount                          = 0x00A15F40  
Script_GetTrainerGreetingText                            = 0x00A75140  
Script_GetTrainerSelectionIndex                          = 0x00A75490  
Script_GetTrainerServiceAbilityReq                       = 0x00A75E70  
Script_GetTrainerServiceCost                             = 0x00A76B00  
Script_GetTrainerServiceDescription                      = 0x00A770E0  
Script_GetTrainerServiceIcon                             = 0x00A76F40  
Script_GetTrainerServiceInfo                             = 0x00A76D40  
Script_GetTrainerServiceItemLink                         = 0x00A77260  
Script_GetTrainerServiceLevelReq                         = 0x00A75510  
Script_GetTrainerServiceNumAbilityReq                    = 0x00A75590  
Script_GetTrainerServiceSkillLine                        = 0x00A76950  
Script_GetTrainerServiceSkillReq                         = 0x00A75D00  
Script_GetTrainerServiceStepIndex                        = 0x00A751B0  
Script_GetTrainerServiceTypeFilter                       = 0x00A75630  
Script_GetTrainerTradeskillRankValues                    = 0x00A76C20  
Script_GetTransmogrifyCost                               = 0x00A90070  
Script_GetTransmogrifySlotInfo                           = 0x00A90130  
Script_GetUnitHealthModifier                             = 0x0092F030  
Script_GetUnitManaRegenRateFromSpirit                    = 0x0092F250  
Script_GetUnitMaxHealthModifier                          = 0x0092F0E0  
Script_GetUnitPitch                                      = 0x0092FDC0  
Script_GetUnitPowerModifier                              = 0x0092F1A0  
Script_GetUnitSpeed                                      = 0x0092FCB0  
Script_GetUsesToken                                      = 0x006E5A20  
Script_GetVehicleBarIndex                                = 0x00A246B0  
Script_GetVehicleUIIndicator                             = 0x00932940  
Script_GetVehicleUIIndicatorSeat                         = 0x009329E0  
Script_GetVideoCaps                                      = 0x009FE5B0  
Script_GetVideoOptions                                   = 0x009FDF30  
Script_GetVoiceCurrentSessionID                          = 0x006CB5B0  
Script_GetVoiceSessionInfo                               = 0x006CB480  
Script_GetVoiceSessionMemberInfoBySessionID              = 0x006CDD10  
Script_GetVoiceStatus                                    = 0x006CBCA0  
Script_GetVoidItemHyperlinkString                        = 0x00A92020  
Script_GetVoidItemInfo                                   = 0x00A91990  
Script_GetVoidTransferCost                               = 0x00A91370  
Script_GetVoidTransferDepositInfo                        = 0x00A91230  
Script_GetVoidTransferWithdrawalInfo                     = 0x00A91B40  
Script_GetVoidUnlockCost                                 = 0x00A91410  
Script_GetWarGameInfo                                    = 0x009E8380  
Script_GetWarGameQueueStatus                             = 0x009EB110  
Script_GetWatchedFactionInfo                             = 0x00A8C2C0  
Script_GetWeaponEnchantInfo                              = 0x00A08940  
Script_GetWhoInfo                                        = 0x00B91BF0  
Script_GetWorldEffectTextureCoords                       = 0x009EC880  
Script_GetWorldElapsedTime                               = 0x009E0DF0  
Script_GetWorldElapsedTimers                             = 0x009E0F00  
Script_GetWorldLocFromMapPos                             = 0x009D0870  
Script_GetWorldMapTransformInfo                          = 0x009CEEB0  
Script_GetWorldMapTransforms                             = 0x009CED70  
Script_GetWorldPVPAreaInfo                               = 0x009E8F40  
Script_GetWorldPVPQueueStatus                            = 0x009E7E90  
Script_GetWorldStateUIInfo                               = 0x009E1320  
Script_GetXPExhaustion                                   = 0x0096F180  
Script_GetZonePVPInfo                                    = 0x0096F250  
Script_GetZoneText                                       = 0x00968A90  
Script_GiveMasterLoot                                    = 0x00A02F40  
Script_GlyphMatchesSocket                                = 0x00A2CE60  
Script_GrantLevel                                        = 0x00976680  
Script_GuildControlAddRank                               = 0x00A3B910  
Script_GuildControlDelRank                               = 0x00A3DFE0  
Script_GuildControlGetAllowedShifts                      = 0x00A3BB30  
Script_GuildControlGetNumRanks                           = 0x00A3B840  
Script_GuildControlGetRankFlags                          = 0x00A40440  
Script_GuildControlGetRankName                           = 0x00A40350  
Script_GuildControlSaveRank                              = 0x00A3DC90  
Script_GuildControlSetRank                               = 0x00A3B880  
Script_GuildControlSetRankFlag                           = 0x00A3DA00  
Script_GuildControlShiftRankDown                         = 0x00A3BA70  
Script_GuildControlShiftRankUp                           = 0x00A3B9B0  
Script_GuildDemote                                       = 0x009761E0  
Script_GuildDisband                                      = 0x00964250  
Script_GuildInfo                                         = 0x00A41110  
Script_GuildInvite                                       = 0x00975F00  
Script_GuildLeave                                        = 0x009763A0  
Script_GuildMasterAbsent                                 = 0x00A3E9D0  
Script_GuildNewsSetSticky                                = 0x00A40CD0  
Script_GuildNewsSort                                     = 0x00A442C0  
Script_GuildPromote                                      = 0x00976140  
Script_GuildRoster                                       = 0x00A419A0  
Script_GuildRosterSendSoR                                = 0x00A3D4E0  
Script_GuildRosterSetOfficerNote                         = 0x00A3FA50  
Script_GuildRosterSetPublicNote                          = 0x00A3F8C0  
Script_GuildSetLeader                                    = 0x009762D0  
Script_GuildSetMOTD                                      = 0x0096E6F0  
Script_GuildUIEnabled                                    = 0x006E7210  
Script_GuildUninvite                                     = 0x00976050  
Script_HasAction                                         = 0x00A24C80  
Script_HasAlteredForm                                    = 0x006ED6E0  
Script_HasAlternateForm                                  = 0x0099FE60  
Script_HasBonusActionBar                                 = 0x00A24600  
Script_HasCompletedAnyAchievement                        = 0x00A9A790  
Script_HasExtraActionBar                                 = 0x00A24850  
Script_HasFullControl                                    = 0x0092DCD0  
Script_HasInspectHonorData                               = 0x00A05DB0  
Script_HasKey                                            = 0x0096E680  
Script_HasLFGRestrictions                                = 0x009D47B0  
Script_HasLoadedCUFProfiles                              = 0x00AD6D00  
Script_HasNewMail                                        = 0x00A94620  
Script_HasOverrideActionBar                              = 0x00A24670  
Script_HasPetSpells                                      = 0x009BDE90  
Script_HasPetUI                                          = 0x00A0A780  
Script_HasShownTrialPopUp                                = 0x006E7DE0  
Script_HasSoulstone                                      = 0x0096E4F0  
Script_HasTempShapeshiftActionBar                        = 0x00A24750  
Script_HasTravelPass                                     = 0x00965800  
Script_HasVehicleActionBar                               = 0x00A246E0  
Script_HasWandEquipped                                   = 0x00A08AC0  
Script_HearthAndResurrectFromArea                        = 0x009E7DA0  
Script_HideCursor                                        = 0x006E6720  
Script_HideRepairCursor                                  = 0x00A2FB30  
Script_InCinematic                                       = 0x009643B0  
Script_InCombatLockdown                                  = 0x00965200  
Script_InGuildParty                                      = 0x00A3BE70  
Script_InRepairMode                                      = 0x00A2FB50  
Script_InboxItemCanComplain                              = 0x00A96F00  
Script_InboxItemCanDelete                                = 0x00A95C70  
Script_InitWorldMapPing                                  = 0x009CE4D0  
Script_InitiateRolePoll                                  = 0x00925BB0  
Script_InitiateTrade                                     = 0x00975A80  
Script_InteractUnit                                      = 0x0097B080  
Script_InviteUnit                                        = 0x009D8140  
Script_IsAchievementEligible                             = 0x00A9D930  
Script_IsActionInRange                                   = 0x00A26AD0  
Script_IsActiveBattlefieldArena                          = 0x009EB020  
Script_IsActiveQuestLegendary                            = 0x00A326D0  
Script_IsActiveQuestTrivial                              = 0x00A33E10  
Script_IsAddOnLoadOnDemand                               = 0x00964FF0  
Script_IsAddOnLoaded                                     = 0x009650C0  
Script_IsAddonMessagePrefixRegistered                    = 0x00990D40  
Script_IsAddonVersionCheckEnabled                        = 0x006E65F0  
Script_IsAltKeyDown                                      = 0x00968490  
Script_IsArenaTeamCaptain                                = 0x0092A0E0  
Script_IsArtifactCompletionHistoryAvailable              = 0x00A0E290  
Script_IsAtStableMaster                                  = 0x00A12220  
Script_IsAttackAction                                    = 0x00A26990  
Script_IsAttackSpell                                     = 0x009C4F30  
Script_IsAuctionSortReversed                             = 0x00AB45A0  
Script_IsAutoRepeatSpell                                 = 0x009C32B0  
Script_IsAutorepeatAction                                = 0x00A26A00  
Script_IsAvailableQuestTrivial                           = 0x00A33D60  
Script_IsBNLogin                                         = 0x009AE8F0  
Script_IsBarberShopStyleValid                            = 0x0099FF00  
Script_IsCemeterySelectionAvailable                      = 0x0096AB20  
Script_IsChatAFK                                         = 0x00989820  
Script_IsChatDND                                         = 0x00989840  
Script_IsConnectedToServer                               = 0x006E7870  
Script_IsConsoleActive                                   = 0x006E7150  
Script_IsConsumableAction                                = 0x00A28AC0  
Script_IsConsumableItem                                  = 0x0097E370  
Script_IsConsumableSpell                                 = 0x009C34D0  
Script_IsContainerFiltered                               = 0x00A23CE0  
Script_IsControlKeyDown                                  = 0x00968340  
Script_IsCurrentAction                                   = 0x00A26F00  
Script_IsCurrentItem                                     = 0x00964760  
Script_IsCurrentQuestFailed                              = 0x00A5E290  
Script_IsCurrentSpell                                    = 0x009C3240  
Script_IsDesaturateSupported                             = 0x00965500  
Script_IsDisplayChannelModerator                         = 0x0098E660  
Script_IsDisplayChannelOwner                             = 0x0098E5F0  
Script_IsDressableItem                                   = 0x0097E550  
Script_IsDualWielding                                    = 0x0092A540  
Script_IsEncounterInProgress                             = 0x00A1F9B0  
Script_IsEquippableItem                                  = 0x0097E4A0  
Script_IsEquippedAction                                  = 0x00A28BA0  
Script_IsEquippedItem                                    = 0x0096F9A0  
Script_IsEquippedItemType                                = 0x0097E850  
Script_IsEuropeanNumbers                                 = 0x00964490  
Script_IsEveryoneAssistant                               = 0x009D4A30  
Script_IsExpansionTrial                                  = 0x0093B570  
Script_IsFactionInactive                                 = 0x00A8B5A0  
Script_IsFalling                                         = 0x0092E9E0  
Script_IsFishingLoot                                     = 0x00A02F00  
Script_IsFlagFiltered                                    = 0x009A1CD0  
Script_IsFlyableArea                                     = 0x0092E810  
Script_IsFlying                                          = 0x0092EC20  
Script_IsGlyphFlagSet                                    = 0x00A2C5B0  
Script_IsGuildLeader                                     = 0x0092A000  
Script_IsGuildRankAssignmentAllowed                      = 0x00A3E330  
Script_IsHarmfulItem                                     = 0x0096A4E0  
Script_IsHarmfulSpell                                    = 0x009C5050  
Script_IsHelpfulItem                                     = 0x0096A420  
Script_IsHelpfulSpell                                    = 0x009C4FC0  
Script_IsIgnored                                         = 0x00B93BB0  
Script_IsIgnoredOrMuted                                  = 0x00B93CD0  
Script_IsInActiveWorldPVP                                = 0x009E9A40  
Script_IsInArenaTeam                                     = 0x0092A060  
Script_IsInAuthenticatedRank                             = 0x00A40180  
Script_IsInGroup                                         = 0x009D4590  
Script_IsInGuild                                         = 0x00929F80  
Script_IsInInstance                                      = 0x00968C20  
Script_IsInLFGDungeon                                    = 0x00A69A60  
Script_IsInRaid                                          = 0x009D45F0  
Script_IsInScenarioGroup                                 = 0x00A69AD0  
Script_IsIndoors                                         = 0x0092E8B0  
Script_IsInvalidTournamentRealmCategory                  = 0x006EC950  
Script_IsInventoryItemLocked                             = 0x00A084A0  
Script_IsItemAction                                      = 0x00A25160  
Script_IsItemAddedToProject                              = 0x00A0E200  
Script_IsItemInRange                                     = 0x0096FB50  
Script_IsLFGDungeonJoinable                              = 0x00A6DB90  
Script_IsLeftAltKeyDown                                  = 0x009683D0  
Script_IsLeftControlKeyDown                              = 0x00968280  
Script_IsLeftShiftKeyDown                                = 0x00968130  
Script_IsLoggedIn                                        = 0x00925A30  
Script_IsLoggingOut                                      = 0x00963C80  
Script_IsMasterLooter                                    = 0x009D7940  
Script_IsModifiedClick                                   = 0x009DAE00  
Script_IsModifierKeyDown                                 = 0x009680A0  
Script_IsMounted                                         = 0x0092ED40  
Script_IsMouseButtonDown                                 = 0x00968520  
Script_IsMouselooking                                    = 0x0091EE40  
Script_IsMovieLocal                                      = 0x0093B180  
Script_IsMoviePlayable                                   = 0x0093B2E0  
Script_IsMuted                                           = 0x00B93C40  
Script_IsNeutralRace                                     = 0x006EFEB0  
Script_IsOnTournamentRealm                               = 0x00968D00  
Script_IsOutOfBounds                                     = 0x0092E970  
Script_IsOutdoors                                        = 0x0092E910  
Script_IsPVPTimerRunning                                 = 0x0096F510  
Script_IsPartyLFG                                        = 0x009D4700  
Script_IsPassiveSpell                                    = 0x009C31C0  
Script_IsPetActive                                       = 0x00A0A4F0  
Script_IsPetAttackAction                                 = 0x00A0CD40  
Script_IsPetAttackActive                                 = 0x00A09F00  
Script_IsPetSourceFiltered                               = 0x009A1D30  
Script_IsPlayerInWorld                                   = 0x00965860  
Script_IsPlayerNeutral                                   = 0x009E90F0  
Script_IsPlayerSpell                                     = 0x009BE6A0  
Script_IsPossessBarVisible                               = 0x00A25260  
Script_IsQuestCompletable                                = 0x00A34070  
Script_IsQuestFlaggedCompleted                           = 0x00A5BBA0  
Script_IsQuestLogSpecialItemInRange                      = 0x00A5EDC0  
Script_IsQuestWatched                                    = 0x00A5A580  
Script_IsRaceClassValid                                  = 0x006F05A0  
Script_IsRaidMarkerActive                                = 0x0099ECA0  
Script_IsRangedWeapon                                    = 0x0092A5E0  
Script_IsRatedBattleground                               = 0x009EB1C0  
Script_IsRatedMap                                        = 0x009EB210  
Script_IsReferAFriendLinked                              = 0x00970330  
Script_IsResting                                         = 0x0092A1B0  
Script_IsRightAltKeyDown                                 = 0x00968430  
Script_IsRightControlKeyDown                             = 0x009682E0  
Script_IsRightShiftKeyDown                               = 0x00968190  
Script_IsScanDLLFinished                                 = 0x006E6940  
Script_IsSelectedSpellBookItem                           = 0x009C4DD0  
Script_IsShiftKeyDown                                    = 0x006E5960  
Script_IsSilenced                                        = 0x0098E6D0  
Script_IsSpellClassOrSpec                                = 0x009C5460  
Script_IsSpellInRange                                    = 0x009C5200  
Script_IsSpellKnown                                      = 0x009BE610  
Script_IsSpellOverlayed                                  = 0x00AAFFE0  
Script_IsStackableAction                                 = 0x00A28B30  
Script_IsStealthed                                       = 0x0092EDB0  
Script_IsStereoVideoAvailable                            = 0x009FE710  
Script_IsStreamingMode                                   = 0x006E70B0  
Script_IsStreamingTrial                                  = 0x006E70C0  
Script_IsSubZonePVPPOI                                   = 0x00969F90  
Script_IsSubmerged                                       = 0x0092EB60  
Script_IsSwimming                                        = 0x0092EAA0  
Script_IsSystemSupported                                 = 0x006E71D0  
Script_IsTalentSpell                                     = 0x009C4E50  
Script_IsThreatWarningEnabled                            = 0x009655E0  
Script_IsTitleKnown                                      = 0x0096EBF0  
Script_IsTournamentRealmCategory                         = 0x006ECA00  
Script_IsTrackedAchievement                              = 0x00A9C250  
Script_IsTradeSkillGuild                                 = 0x00A160C0  
Script_IsTradeSkillLinked                                = 0x00A15FE0  
Script_IsTradeskillTrainer                               = 0x00A75100  
Script_IsTrialAccount                                    = 0x0093B500  
Script_IsUnitOnQuest                                     = 0x00A5DEE0  
Script_IsUsableAction                                    = 0x00A244C0  
Script_IsUsableItem                                      = 0x0097E140  
Script_IsUsableSpell                                     = 0x009C3370  
Script_IsUsingCharacterTemplate                          = 0x006F0C00  
Script_IsUsingVehicleControls                            = 0x00920C50  
Script_IsVehicleAimAngleAdjustable                       = 0x0091F020  
Script_IsVehicleAimPowerAdjustable                       = 0x0091F090  
Script_IsViewingAlteredForm                              = 0x006ED710  
Script_IsVoiceChatAllowed                                = 0x0098A860  
Script_IsVoiceChatAllowedByServer                        = 0x0098A8B0  
Script_IsVoiceChatEnabled                                = 0x0098A7F0  
Script_IsVoidStorageReady                                = 0x00A91190  
Script_IsWindowsClient                                   = 0x0093B330  
Script_IsXPUserDisabled                                  = 0x00930E30  
Script_IsZoomOutAvailable                                = 0x009CDF20  
Script_ItemHasRange                                      = 0x0096FA50  
Script_ItemTextGetCreator                                = 0x00A36C30  
Script_ItemTextGetItem                                   = 0x00A363E0  
Script_ItemTextGetMaterial                               = 0x00A367F0  
Script_ItemTextGetPage                                   = 0x00A36330  
Script_ItemTextGetText                                   = 0x00A36370  
Script_ItemTextHasNextPage                               = 0x00A36430  
Script_ItemTextNextPage                                  = 0x00A36900  
Script_ItemTextPrevPage                                  = 0x00A368C0  
Script_JoinArena                                         = 0x009E5780  
Script_JoinBattlefield                                   = 0x009E7130  
Script_JoinLFG                                           = 0x00A6C220  
Script_JoinPermanentChannel                              = 0x0099CA50  
Script_JoinRatedBattlefield                              = 0x009E57E0  
Script_JoinTemporaryChannel                              = 0x0099CA30  
Script_JumpOrAscendStart                                 = 0x00921280  
Script_KBArticle_BeginLoading                            = 0x00A01EF0  
Script_KBArticle_GetData                                 = 0x00A01F70  
Script_KBArticle_IsLoaded                                = 0x00A01F30  
Script_KBQuery_BeginLoading                              = 0x00A02810  
Script_KBQuery_GetArticleHeaderCount                     = 0x00A01CB0  
Script_KBQuery_GetArticleHeaderData                      = 0x00A01CF0  
Script_KBQuery_GetTotalArticleCount                      = 0x00A01E60  
Script_KBQuery_IsLoaded                                  = 0x00A01C80  
Script_KBSetup_BeginLoading                              = 0x00A01770  
Script_KBSetup_GetArticleHeaderCount                     = 0x00A01A40  
Script_KBSetup_GetArticleHeaderData                      = 0x00A01A80  
Script_KBSetup_GetCategoryCount                          = 0x00A01910  
Script_KBSetup_GetCategoryData                           = 0x00A01950  
Script_KBSetup_GetLanguageCount                          = 0x00A017E0  
Script_KBSetup_GetLanguageData                           = 0x00A01820  
Script_KBSetup_GetSubCategoryCount                       = 0x00A02630  
Script_KBSetup_GetSubCategoryData                        = 0x00A026D0  
Script_KBSetup_GetTotalArticleCount                      = 0x00A01BF0  
Script_KBSetup_IsLoaded                                  = 0x00A017B0  
Script_KBSystem_GetMOTD                                  = 0x00A02140  
Script_KBSystem_GetServerNotice                          = 0x00A02180  
Script_KBSystem_GetServerStatus                          = 0x00A02160  
Script_LFGTeleport                                       = 0x00A6AAD0  
Script_LaunchAddOnURL                                    = 0x006E6240  
Script_LaunchURL                                         = 0x006E5CB0  
Script_LearnTalent                                       = 0x009E4340  
Script_LearnTalents                                      = 0x009E4490  
Script_LeaveBattlefield                                  = 0x009EB0B0  
Script_LeaveChannelByName                                = 0x00996B30  
Script_LeaveLFG                                          = 0x00A6F3C0  
Script_LeaveParty                                        = 0x009D66C0  
Script_ListChannelByName                                 = 0x0098CB70  
Script_ListChannels                                      = 0x0099CA70  
Script_LoadAddOn                                         = 0x0097B9B0  
Script_LoadBindings                                      = 0x009DF820  
Script_LoadURLIndex                                      = 0x006E7CF0  
Script_LoggingChat                                       = 0x00989900  
Script_LoggingCombat                                     = 0x00989920  
Script_Logout                                            = 0x00963C40  
Script_LootSlot                                          = 0x00A04F00  
Script_LootSlotHasItem                                   = 0x00A02DB0  
Script_MakeMinigameMove                                  = 0x00ADF170  
Script_MatrixCommit                                      = 0x006E5F10  
Script_MatrixEntered                                     = 0x006E5E80  
Script_MatrixRevert                                      = 0x006E5F00  
Script_ModifyEquipmentSet                                = 0x00A883D0  
Script_MouseOverrideCinematicDisable                     = 0x0096ABA0  
Script_MouselookStart                                    = 0x00921F60  
Script_MouselookStop                                     = 0x00921C50  
Script_MoveAndSteerStart                                 = 0x00921B40  
Script_MoveAndSteerStop                                  = 0x00921BF0  
Script_MoveBackwardStart                                 = 0x00921600  
Script_MoveBackwardStop                                  = 0x00921650  
Script_MoveForwardStart                                  = 0x00921560  
Script_MoveForwardStop                                   = 0x009215B0  
Script_MoveViewDownStart                                 = 0x009129B0  
Script_MoveViewDownStop                                  = 0x009129D0  
Script_MoveViewInStart                                   = 0x00912820  
Script_MoveViewInStop                                    = 0x00912840  
Script_MoveViewLeftStart                                 = 0x00912910  
Script_MoveViewLeftStop                                  = 0x00912930  
Script_MoveViewOutStart                                  = 0x00912870  
Script_MoveViewOutStop                                   = 0x00912890  
Script_MoveViewRightStart                                = 0x009128C0  
Script_MoveViewRightStop                                 = 0x009128E0  
Script_MoveViewUpStart                                   = 0x00912960  
Script_MoveViewUpStop                                    = 0x00912980  
Script_NeutralPlayerSelectFaction                        = 0x00A344E0  
Script_NewGMTicket                                       = 0x00A7C9A0  
Script_NextView                                          = 0x00919AF0  
Script_NoPlayTime                                        = 0x0096FD00  
Script_NotWhileDeadError                                 = 0x00976550  
Script_NotifyInspect                                     = 0x00975C10  
Script_NumTaxiNodes                                      = 0x00A77410  
Script_OfferPetition                                     = 0x00A38D60  
Script_OffhandHasWeapon                                  = 0x00A088C0  
Script_OpenCalendar                                      = 0x00A4FF90  
Script_OpenTrainer                                       = 0x00A75CB0  
Script_OpeningCinematic                                  = 0x00969D20  
Script_PINEntered                                        = 0x006E5DC0  
Script_PaidChange_GetCurrentClassIndex                   = 0x006F0570  
Script_PaidChange_GetCurrentFaction                      = 0x006F0430  
Script_PaidChange_GetCurrentRaceIndex                    = 0x006F0540  
Script_PaidChange_GetName                                = 0x006F18E0  
Script_PartialPlayTime                                   = 0x0096FC90  
Script_PartyLFGStartBackfill                             = 0x00A6EB50  
Script_PatchDownloadApply                                = 0x006E6030  
Script_PatchDownloadCancel                               = 0x006E6020  
Script_PatchDownloadProgress                             = 0x006E78B0  
Script_PetAbandon                                        = 0x00A0C760  
Script_PetAssistMode                                     = 0x00A0C5A0  
Script_PetAttack                                         = 0x00A0C6B0  
Script_PetCanBeAbandoned                                 = 0x00A0A5A0  
Script_PetCanBeDismissed                                 = 0x00A0A640  
Script_PetCanBeReleased                                  = 0x009A5220  
Script_PetCanBeRenamed                                   = 0x00A0A6E0  
Script_PetDefensiveMode                                  = 0x00A0C570  
Script_PetDismiss                                        = 0x00A0C770  
Script_PetFollow                                         = 0x00A0C600  
Script_PetHasActionBar                                   = 0x00A0BDC0  
Script_PetHasSpellbook                                   = 0x00A0BE70  
Script_PetIsCaptureable                                  = 0x009A51B0  
Script_PetIsFavorite                                     = 0x009A5720  
Script_PetIsHurt                                         = 0x009A54B0  
Script_PetIsLockedForConvert                             = 0x009A5400  
Script_PetIsRevoked                                      = 0x009A5350  
Script_PetIsSlotted                                      = 0x009A1C10  
Script_PetIsSummonable                                   = 0x009A5290  
Script_PetIsTradable                                     = 0x009A5140  
Script_PetMoveTo                                         = 0x00A0C630  
Script_PetPassiveMode                                    = 0x00A0C540  
Script_PetRename                                         = 0x00A0C780  
Script_PetStopAttack                                     = 0x00A0C750  
Script_PetUsesPetFrame                                   = 0x00A0BE20  
Script_PetWait                                           = 0x00A0C5D0  
Script_PickupAction                                      = 0x00A2A6F0  
Script_PickupBagFromSlot                                 = 0x00A08600  
Script_PickupCompanion                                   = 0x009C38E0  
Script_PickupContainerItem                               = 0x00A22920  
Script_PickupCurrency                                    = 0x00A2EAA0  
Script_PickupEquipmentSet                                = 0x00A87D70  
Script_PickupEquipmentSetByName                          = 0x00A87D00  
Script_PickupGuildBankItem                               = 0x00A48BE0  
Script_PickupGuildBankMoney                              = 0x00A46190  
Script_PickupInventoryItem                               = 0x00A083B0  
Script_PickupItem                                        = 0x0097E060  
Script_PickupMacro                                       = 0x00A1DA10  
Script_PickupMerchantItem                                = 0x00A31850  
Script_PickupPet                                         = 0x009A50D0  
Script_PickupPetAction                                   = 0x00A0DC90  
Script_PickupPlayerMoney                                 = 0x009783D0  
Script_PickupSpell                                       = 0x009C30F0  
Script_PickupSpellBookItem                               = 0x009C4D10  
Script_PickupStablePet                                   = 0x00A121C0  
Script_PickupTalent                                      = 0x009E3810  
Script_PickupTradeMoney                                  = 0x00A13270  
Script_PlaceAction                                       = 0x00A29E40  
Script_PlaceAuctionBid                                   = 0x00AB9560  
Script_PlaceGlyphInSocket                                = 0x00A2CFE0  
Script_PlaceRaidMarker                                   = 0x0099EB50  
Script_PlayAutoAcceptQuestSound                          = 0x00A32BD0  
Script_PlayCreditsMusic                                  = 0x006E5C40  
Script_PlayDance                                         = 0x00A7AEC0  
Script_PlayGlueAmbience                                  = 0x006E5BC0  
Script_PlayGlueMusic                                     = 0x006E5B70  
Script_PlayMusic                                         = 0x0090C490  
Script_PlaySound                                         = 0x0090CAF0  
Script_PlaySoundFile                                     = 0x0090C4F0  
Script_PlaySoundKitID                                    = 0x0090C3B0  
Script_PlayerCanTeleport                                 = 0x00929C90  
Script_PlayerHasHearthstone                              = 0x00A21EC0  
Script_PlayerIsPVPInactive                               = 0x0092F780  
Script_PortGraveyard                                     = 0x00975780  
Script_PositionMiniWorldMapArrowFrame                    = 0x009CBF70  
Script_PositionWorldMapArrowFrame                        = 0x009CBD50  
Script_PreloadMovie                                      = 0x0093B1D0  
Script_PrevView                                          = 0x00919B20  
Script_ProcessMapClick                                   = 0x009D2C00  
Script_ProcessQuestLogRewardFactions                     = 0x00A5A7D0  
Script_PromoteToAssistant                                = 0x009D74A0  
Script_PromoteToLeader                                   = 0x009D7400  
Script_PurchaseSlot                                      = 0x00AA73A0  
Script_PutItemInBackpack                                 = 0x00A085B0  
Script_PutItemInBag                                      = 0x00A08540  
Script_QueryAuctionItems                                 = 0x00AB6070  
Script_QueryGuildBankLog                                 = 0x00A46420  
Script_QueryGuildBankTab                                 = 0x00A47180  
Script_QueryGuildBankText                                = 0x00A47260  
Script_QueryGuildEventLog                                = 0x00A40680  
Script_QueryGuildMembersForRecipe                        = 0x00A42660  
Script_QueryGuildNews                                    = 0x00A40CC0  
Script_QueryGuildRecipes                                 = 0x00A40C60  
Script_QueryGuildXP                                      = 0x00A40A90  
Script_QueryWorldCountdownTimer                          = 0x009E0200  
Script_QuestChooseRewardError                            = 0x00A328C0  
Script_QuestFlagsPVP                                     = 0x00A32900  
Script_QuestGetAutoAccept                                = 0x00A32950  
Script_QuestGetAutoLaunched                              = 0x00A32990  
Script_QuestIsDaily                                      = 0x00A32A10  
Script_QuestIsFromAreaTrigger                            = 0x00A329D0  
Script_QuestIsWeekly                                     = 0x00A32A50  
Script_QuestLogPushQuest                                 = 0x00A5E6E0  
Script_QuestLogShouldShowPortrait                        = 0x00A5AD90  
Script_QuestMapUpdateAllQuests                           = 0x00A61540  
Script_QuestPOIGetIconInfo                               = 0x00A5C140  
Script_QuestPOIGetQuestIDByIndex                         = 0x00A5A9A0  
Script_QuestPOIUpdateIcons                               = 0x00A615F0  
Script_Quit                                              = 0x00963C60  
Script_QuitGame                                          = 0x006E5B50  
Script_QuitGameAndRunLauncher                            = 0x006E5B60  
Script_RaidProfileExists                                 = 0x00AD81D0  
Script_RaidProfileHasUnsavedChanges                      = 0x00AD81B0  
Script_RandomRoll                                        = 0x00969C60  
Script_RandomizeCharCustomization                        = 0x006F20C0  
Script_ReadyForAccountDataTimes                          = 0x006E7C50  
Script_RealmListDialogCancelled                          = 0x006EBBB0  
Script_RealmListUpdateRate                               = 0x006EBB40  
Script_ReforgeItem                                       = 0x00A92540  
Script_RefreshLFGList                                    = 0x00A73090  
Script_RefreshWorldMap                                   = 0x009D2D40  
Script_RegisterAddonMessagePrefix                        = 0x00998690  
Script_RegisterCVar                                      = 0x00963970  
Script_RegisterForSave                                   = 0x00980B50  
Script_RegisterForSavePerCharacter                       = 0x00980BE0  
Script_RegisterStaticConstants                           = 0x00A7BCD0  
Script_RejectProposal                                    = 0x00A68A30  
Script_ReleasePetByID                                    = 0x009A5D90  
Script_ReloadUI                                          = 0x00978130  
Script_RemoveAutoQuestPopUp                              = 0x00A5EFE0  
Script_RemoveChatWindowChannel                           = 0x0098DD00  
Script_RemoveChatWindowMessages                          = 0x00989E50  
Script_RemoveFriend                                      = 0x00B94C50  
Script_RemoveGlyphFromSocket                             = 0x00A2D170  
Script_RemoveItemFromArtifact                            = 0x00A0E260  
Script_RemoveQuestWatch                                  = 0x00A5A670  
Script_RemoveTalent                                      = 0x009E46B0  
Script_RemoveTrackedAchievement                          = 0x00AA0F10  
Script_RenameCharacter                                   = 0x006E9D70  
Script_RenamePetition                                    = 0x00A38FA0  
Script_RepairAllItems                                    = 0x00A30760  
Script_ReplaceEnchant                                    = 0x00969D90  
Script_ReplaceGuildMaster                                = 0x00A41EA0  
Script_ReplaceTradeEnchant                               = 0x009643F0  
Script_RepopMe                                           = 0x0096E3A0  
Script_ReportBug                                         = 0x00964170  
Script_ReportPlayer                                      = 0x0099CBA0  
Script_ReportPlayerIsPVPAFK                              = 0x0092F6B0  
Script_ReportSuggestion                                  = 0x009641C0  
Script_RequestArtifactCompletionHistory                  = 0x00A0E2D0  
Script_RequestBattlefieldScoreData                       = 0x009E7210  
Script_RequestBattlegroundInstanceInfo                   = 0x009EA990  
Script_RequestChallengeModeLeaders                       = 0x00AD5D70  
Script_RequestChallengeModeMapInfo                       = 0x00AD1D20  
Script_RequestChallengeModeRewards                       = 0x00AD1D70  
Script_RequestGuildChallengeInfo                         = 0x00A3BED0  
Script_RequestGuildPartyState                            = 0x00A40E60  
Script_RequestGuildRewards                               = 0x00A40E10  
Script_RequestInspectHonorData                           = 0x00A069C0  
Script_RequestLFDPartyLockInfo                           = 0x00A69380  
Script_RequestLFDPlayerLockInfo                          = 0x00A692B0  
Script_RequestPVPOptionsEnabled                          = 0x009E8310  
Script_RequestPVPRewards                                 = 0x009E5ED0  
Script_RequestRaidInfo                                   = 0x009D75E0  
Script_RequestRandomName                                 = 0x006F0410  
Script_RequestRatedArenaInfo                             = 0x009E80B0  
Script_RequestRatedBattlegroundInfo                      = 0x009E8020  
Script_RequestRealmList                                  = 0x006EBB20  
Script_RequestRealmSplitInfo                             = 0x006E7B40  
Script_RequestTimePlayed                                 = 0x00969000  
Script_ResetAddOns                                       = 0x006E65E0  
Script_ResetCPUUsage                                     = 0x00964DC0  
Script_ResetChallengeMode                                = 0x00AD1FD0  
Script_ResetCharCustomize                                = 0x006F3180  
Script_ResetChatColors                                   = 0x0098D940  
Script_ResetChatWindows                                  = 0x009909E0  
Script_ResetCursor                                       = 0x00964160  
Script_ResetDisabledAddOns                               = 0x00964FD0  
Script_ResetInstances                                    = 0x00968BB0  
Script_ResetPreviewFrameModel                            = 0x006F0AC0  
Script_ResetSetMerchantFilter                            = 0x00A31EC0  
Script_ResetTutorials                                    = 0x009AE090  
Script_ResetView                                         = 0x00919A90  
Script_ResistancePercent                                 = 0x00922CA0  
Script_RespondInstanceLock                               = 0x00930B80  
Script_RespondMailLockSendItem                           = 0x00A95EC0  
Script_RestartGx                                         = 0x006E7090  
Script_RestoreRaidProfileFromCopy                        = 0x00AD87B0  
Script_ResurrectGetOfferer                               = 0x009690D0  
Script_ResurrectHasSickness                              = 0x00969140  
Script_ResurrectHasTimer                                 = 0x00969180  
Script_RetrieveCorpse                                    = 0x0096F030  
Script_ReturnInboxItem                                   = 0x00A95A60  
Script_RollOnLoot                                        = 0x00A03190  
Script_RunBinding                                        = 0x009DABA0  
Script_RunMacro                                          = 0x00A1D400  
Script_RunMacroText                                      = 0x00A1D430  
Script_RunScript                                         = 0x006E7190  
Script_SaveAddOns                                        = 0x006E65D0  
Script_SaveBindings                                      = 0x009DF870  
Script_SaveCharacterOrder                                = 0x006EA040  
Script_SaveEquipmentSet                                  = 0x00A88800  
Script_SaveRaidProfileCopy                               = 0x00AD8750  
Script_SaveView                                          = 0x00912A00  
Script_ScanDLLContinueAnyway                             = 0x006E6930  
Script_ScanDLLStart                                      = 0x006E6810  
Script_ScanningAccepted                                  = 0x006E7660  
Script_Screenshot                                        = 0x006E6000  
Script_Script_CalendarContextEventCanRemove              = 0x00A51FF0  
Script_Script_CalendarContextEventCopy                   = 0x00A51B30  
Script_Script_CalendarContextEventPaste                  = 0x00A51C80  
Script_Script_CalendarContextEventRemove                 = 0x00A519E0  
Script_Script_CalendarContextInviteTentative             = 0x00A516F0  
Script_Script_GetAttackPowerForStat                      = 0x0092AB90  
Script_Script_GetContainerItemPurchaseCurrency           = 0x00A21A00  
Script_Script_GetCreditText                              = 0x006E6880  
Script_Script_GetNumFeatureVariationsForType             = 0x006F09C0  
Script_Script_GetQuestLogRewardFactionInfo               = 0x00A5A870  
Script_Script_GetRuneType                                = 0x0092FC00  
Script_Script_GetSkinVariationIsHairColor                = 0x006EFCA0  
Script_Script_GetSpecializationMasterySpells             = 0x009E3090  
Script_Script_IsInvalidLocale                            = 0x006ECA80  
Script_Script_IsRaceClassRestricted                      = 0x006ED560  
Script_Script_QuestPOIGetQuestIDByVisibleIndex           = 0x00A61600  
Script_Script_SetBlacklistMap                            = 0x00970A80  
Script_Script_SetCemeteryPreference                      = 0x0096AAB0  
Script_Script_SetGuildBankWithdrawLimit                  = 0x00A3BCF0  
Script_SearchGuildRecipes                                = 0x00A423D0  
Script_SearchLFGGetEncounterResults                      = 0x00A681D0  
Script_SearchLFGGetJoinedID                              = 0x00A661B0  
Script_SearchLFGGetNumResults                            = 0x00A67E40  
Script_SearchLFGGetPartyResults                          = 0x00A68340  
Script_SearchLFGGetResults                               = 0x00A67EC0  
Script_SearchLFGJoin                                     = 0x00A6F100  
Script_SearchLFGLeave                                    = 0x00A6F1E0  
Script_SearchLFGSort                                     = 0x00A730C0  
Script_SecureCmdOptionParse                              = 0x00A1B950  
Script_SelectActiveQuest                                 = 0x00A33F30  
Script_SelectAvailableQuest                              = 0x00A33EC0  
Script_SelectCharacter                                   = 0x006EB360  
Script_SelectFeatureVariation                            = 0x006F0A50  
Script_SelectGossipActiveQuest                           = 0x00A3A160  
Script_SelectGossipAvailableQuest                        = 0x00A3A0F0  
Script_SelectGossipOption                                = 0x00A3A080  
Script_SelectPackage                                     = 0x00A95200  
Script_SelectQuestLogEntry                               = 0x00A5BD10  
Script_SelectStationery                                  = 0x00A94F90  
Script_SelectTradeSkill                                  = 0x00A16590  
Script_SelectTrainerService                              = 0x00A75400  
Script_SendAddonMessage                                  = 0x0098F1A0  
Script_SendChatMessage                                   = 0x0099C0D0  
Script_SendMail                                          = 0x00A97220  
Script_SendSoRByText                                     = 0x00976900  
Script_SendSystemMessage                                 = 0x0099C830  
Script_SendWho                                           = 0x00B93AA0  
Script_SetAbandonQuest                                   = 0x00A5A180  
Script_SetAbility                                        = 0x009A2520  
Script_SetAchievementComparisonPortrait                  = 0x00925930  
Script_SetActionBarToggles                               = 0x00A24CF0  
Script_SetActionUIButton                                 = 0x00A26BA0  
Script_SetActiveSpecGroup                                = 0x009E3F00  
Script_SetActiveVoiceChannel                             = 0x0098FA40  
Script_SetActiveVoiceChannelBySessionID                  = 0x006CB640  
Script_SetAddonVersionCheck                              = 0x006E6630  
Script_SetAllowLowLevelRaid                              = 0x009707E0  
Script_SetAlternateFormFrame                             = 0x009A02E0  
Script_SetAnimation                                      = 0x00ACCFA0  
Script_SetArenaTeamRosterSelection                       = 0x00A73C30  
Script_SetArenaTeamRosterShowOffline                     = 0x00A74A60  
Script_SetAuctionsTabShowing                             = 0x00AB4A50  
Script_SetAutoDeclineGuildInvites                        = 0x00970960  
Script_SetBagPortraitTexture                             = 0x00A20970  
Script_SetBarSlotFromIntro                               = 0x009C56D0  
Script_SetBattlefieldScoreFaction                        = 0x009E5950  
Script_SetBinding                                        = 0x009DEB20  
Script_SetBindingClick                                   = 0x009DEF70  
Script_SetBindingItem                                    = 0x009DED10  
Script_SetBindingMacro                                   = 0x009DEE40  
Script_SetBindingSpell                                   = 0x009DEBE0  
Script_SetCVar                                           = 0x006E6990  
Script_SetCVarBitfield                                   = 0x0096DC20  
Script_SetCamDistanceScale                               = 0x00ACE200  
Script_SetChannelOwner                                   = 0x0098CCF0  
Script_SetChannelPassword                                = 0x0098CC50  
Script_SetChannelWatch                                   = 0x0098E7A0  
Script_SetCharCustomizeBackground                        = 0x006EFBD0  
Script_SetCharCustomizeFrame                             = 0x006EFB60  
Script_SetCharSelectBackground                           = 0x006EA7C0  
Script_SetCharSelectModelFrame                           = 0x006E8F60  
Script_SetCharacterCreateFacing                          = 0x006F0360  
Script_SetCharacterSelectFacing                          = 0x006E9010  
Script_SetCharacterTemplate                              = 0x006F0BA0  
Script_SetChatColorNameByClass                           = 0x0098DA10  
Script_SetChatWindowAlpha                                = 0x0098A110  
Script_SetChatWindowColor                                = 0x00989FD0  
Script_SetChatWindowDocked                               = 0x0098A2C0  
Script_SetChatWindowLocked                               = 0x0098A1C0  
Script_SetChatWindowName                                 = 0x0098DE30  
Script_SetChatWindowSavedDimensions                      = 0x0098A500  
Script_SetChatWindowSavedPosition                        = 0x0098A3F0  
Script_SetChatWindowShown                                = 0x0098A370  
Script_SetChatWindowSize                                 = 0x00989F30  
Script_SetChatWindowUninteractable                       = 0x0098A240  
Script_SetClearConfigData                                = 0x006E7040  
Script_SetConsoleKey                                     = 0x00963420  
Script_SetCreature                                       = 0x00ACE000  
Script_SetCurrencyBackpack                               = 0x00A2F2B0  
Script_SetCurrencyUnused                                 = 0x00A2F220  
Script_SetCurrentScreen                                  = 0x006E5B00  
Script_SetCurrentTab                                     = 0x00A46230  
Script_SetCurrentTitle                                   = 0x009763F0  
Script_SetCursor                                         = 0x00963CE0  
Script_SetCustomName                                     = 0x009A5640  
Script_SetDefaultVideoOptions                            = 0x009FDE80  
Script_SetDisplayInfo                                    = 0x00ACE0D0  
Script_SetDungeonDifficultyID                            = 0x00975CB0  
Script_SetDungeonMapLevel                                = 0x009D2B80  
Script_SetEuropeanNumbers                                = 0x00964470  
Script_SetEveryoneIsAssistant                            = 0x009D7680  
Script_SetExpiration                                     = 0x00AADAC0  
Script_SetFaceCustomizeCamera                            = 0x006F0C30  
Script_SetFactionActive                                  = 0x00A8D250  
Script_SetFactionInactive                                = 0x00A8D1D0  
Script_SetFavorite                                       = 0x009A56A0  
Script_SetFilter                                         = 0x00A2C470  
Script_SetFlagFilter                                     = 0x009A2490  
Script_SetFocusedAchievement                             = 0x00A9A460  
Script_SetFriendNotes                                    = 0x00B94D10  
Script_SetGameAccount                                    = 0x006E6F50  
Script_SetGamma                                          = 0x009FDB10  
Script_SetGlyphNameFilter                                = 0x00A2C850  
Script_SetGuildBankTabInfo                               = 0x00A47850  
Script_SetGuildBankTabItemWithdraw                       = 0x00A3E570  
Script_SetGuildBankText                                  = 0x00A472B0  
Script_SetGuildInfoText                                  = 0x00A40600  
Script_SetGuildMemberRank                                = 0x00A40520  
Script_SetGuildNewsFilter                                = 0x00A44240  
Script_SetGuildRecruitmentSettings                       = 0x00A896C0  
Script_SetGuildRosterSelection                           = 0x00A3D8E0  
Script_SetGuildRosterShowOffline                         = 0x00A3B7D0  
Script_SetGuildTabPermissions                            = 0x00A3E410  
Script_SetGuildTradeSkillCategoryFilter                  = 0x00A43470  
Script_SetGuildTradeSkillItemNameFilter                  = 0x00A43420  
Script_SetInventoryItemByID                              = 0x0095C980  
Script_SetInventoryPortraitTexture                       = 0x00A068A0  
Script_SetItemSearch                                     = 0x00A207F0  
Script_SetItemUpgradeFromCursorItem                      = 0x00A8EB50  
Script_SetLFGBootVote                                    = 0x00A68E50  
Script_SetLFGComment                                     = 0x00A6C1E0  
Script_SetLFGDungeon                                     = 0x00A6E780  
Script_SetLFGDungeonEnabled                              = 0x00A6AA60  
Script_SetLFGHeaderCollapsed                             = 0x00A6A9E0  
Script_SetLFGRoles                                       = 0x00A66630  
Script_SetLayoutMode                                     = 0x009633A0  
Script_SetLooThreshold                                   = 0x009D65E0  
Script_SetLookingForGuildSettings                        = 0x00A8A5F0  
Script_SetLootMethod                                     = 0x009D63C0  
Script_SetLootPortrait                                   = 0x00A03780  
Script_SetMacroItem                                      = 0x00A1D550  
Script_SetMacroSpell                                     = 0x00A1D680  
Script_SetMapByID                                        = 0x009D2970  
Script_SetMapToCurrentZone                               = 0x009D3140  
Script_SetMapZoom                                        = 0x009D25B0  
Script_SetMaxFramerate                                   = 0x00C303C0  
Script_SetMerchantFilter                                 = 0x00A31E80  
Script_SetModifiedClick                                  = 0x009DACD0  
Script_SetMouselookOverrideBinding                       = 0x00922970  
Script_SetMultiCastSpell                                 = 0x00A29EA0  
Script_SetMultisampleFormat                              = 0x009FF0D0  
Script_SetNamePlateMotionType                            = 0x00A80600  
Script_SetNextBarberShopStyle                            = 0x009A0ED0  
Script_SetOptOutOfLoot                                   = 0x009D66F0  
Script_SetOverrideBinding                                = 0x009DF0F0  
Script_SetOverrideBindingClick                           = 0x009DF680  
Script_SetOverrideBindingItem                            = 0x009DF3A0  
Script_SetOverrideBindingMacro                           = 0x009DF510  
Script_SetOverrideBindingSpell                           = 0x009DF230  
Script_SetPOIIconOverlapDistance                         = 0x00A5AA20  
Script_SetPOIIconOverlapPushDistance                     = 0x00A5AA60  
Script_SetPVP                                            = 0x0096A050  
Script_SetPartyAssignment                                = 0x009D6B90  
Script_SetPendingReportBattlePetTarget                   = 0x009A8400  
Script_SetPendingReportPetTarget                         = 0x0098DFA0  
Script_SetPendingReportTarget                            = 0x0098A5B0  
Script_SetPendingReportTargetFromUnit                    = 0x009A8470  
Script_SetPetLoadOutInfo                                 = 0x009A63A0  
Script_SetPetSlot                                        = 0x00A12260  
Script_SetPetSourceFilter                                = 0x009A2380  
Script_SetPetStablePaperdoll                             = 0x00A12B90  
Script_SetPetTypeFilter                                  = 0x009A2280  
Script_SetPortraitTexture                                = 0x006F0720  
Script_SetPortraitToTexture                              = 0x0096A110  
Script_SetPortraitZoom                                   = 0x00ACE160  
Script_SetPreferredInfo                                  = 0x006ECB30  
Script_SetPreviewFrame                                   = 0x006F0890  
Script_SetPreviewFrameModel                              = 0x006F0950  
Script_SetPreviewFramesFeature                           = 0x006F0B30  
Script_SetProject                                        = 0x00A0F980  
Script_SetRaidDifficulty                                 = 0x009781D0  
Script_SetRaidProfileOption                              = 0x00AD7D40  
Script_SetRaidProfileSavedPosition                       = 0x00AD7F60  
Script_SetRaidSubgroup                                   = 0x009D71B0  
Script_SetRaidTarget                                     = 0x0099F770  
Script_SetRaidTargetProtected                            = 0x0099F850  
Script_SetRealmSplitState                                = 0x006E7AB0  
Script_SetReforgeFromCursorItem                          = 0x00A93D30  
Script_SetRefresh                                        = 0x009FF9D0  
Script_SetRotation                                       = 0x00ACCF00  
Script_SetSavedAccountList                               = 0x006E5AB0  
Script_SetSavedAccountName                               = 0x006E59D0  
Script_SetSavedInstanceExtend                            = 0x00ABCB50  
Script_SetScreenResolution                               = 0x009FE260  
Script_SetSearchFilter                                   = 0x009A5080  
Script_SetSelectedAuctionItem                            = 0x00AB5B30  
Script_SetSelectedClass                                  = 0x006F1FA0  
Script_SetSelectedDisplayChannel                         = 0x00993DB0  
Script_SetSelectedFaction                                = 0x00A8B650  
Script_SetSelectedFriend                                 = 0x00B91590  
Script_SetSelectedIgnore                                 = 0x00B919D0  
Script_SetSelectedMute                                   = 0x00B91A70  
Script_SetSelectedPreviewGearType                        = 0x006F02E0  
Script_SetSelectedRace                                   = 0x006F3190  
Script_SetSelectedScreenResolutionIndex                  = 0x009FE010  
Script_SetSelectedSex                                    = 0x006F2770  
Script_SetSelectedWarGameType                            = 0x009E84C0  
Script_SetSendMailCOD                                    = 0x00A94500  
Script_SetSendMailMoney                                  = 0x00A968F0  
Script_SetSendMailShowing                                = 0x00A94440  
Script_SetSpecialization                                 = 0x009E3DA0  
Script_SetSpellbookPetAction                             = 0x009BD0B0  
Script_SetSuperTrackedQuestID                            = 0x00A5B0F0  
Script_SetTaxiBenchmarkMode                              = 0x0096A950  
Script_SetTaxiMap                                        = 0x00A77740  
Script_SetTracking                                       = 0x009F75D0  
Script_SetTradeCurrency                                  = 0x00A13F50  
Script_SetTradeMoney                                     = 0x00A13EB0  
Script_SetTradeSkillCategoryFilter                       = 0x00A19C70  
Script_SetTradeSkillInvSlotFilter                        = 0x00A19E20  
Script_SetTradeSkillItemLevelFilter                      = 0x00A19BE0  
Script_SetTradeSkillItemNameFilter                       = 0x00A19BC0  
Script_SetTrainerServiceTypeFilter                       = 0x00A760C0  
Script_SetTrialPopUp                                     = 0x006E7E00  
Script_SetUIVisibility                                   = 0x0096A9E0  
Script_SetUnit                                           = 0x00ACCE70  
Script_SetUsesToken                                      = 0x006E5A40  
Script_SetView                                           = 0x00918450  
Script_SetViewingAlteredForm                             = 0x006F1930  
Script_SetWatchedFactionIndex                            = 0x00A8C4F0  
Script_SetWhoToUI                                        = 0x00B90720  
Script_SetZoom                                           = 0x009ECC90  
Script_SetupFullscreenScale                              = 0x009FE360  
Script_ShiftQuestWatches                                 = 0x00A5AAC0  
Script_ShowAccountAchievements                           = 0x00970C40  
Script_ShowBuybackSellCursor                             = 0x00A30590  
Script_ShowChangedOptionWarnings                         = 0x006E6BE0  
Script_ShowCloak                                         = 0x0096F900  
Script_ShowContainerSellCursor                           = 0x00A21750  
Script_ShowContestNotice                                 = 0x006E76A0  
Script_ShowCursor                                        = 0x006E6700  
Script_ShowEULANotice                                    = 0x006E7520  
Script_ShowFriends                                       = 0x00B916B0  
Script_ShowHelm                                          = 0x0096F860  
Script_ShowInventorySellCursor                           = 0x00A086E0  
Script_ShowMerchantSellCursor                            = 0x00A31A90  
Script_ShowMiniWorldMapArrowFrame                        = 0x009CC1F0  
Script_ShowPreviewFramesVariation                        = 0x006ED740  
Script_ShowQuestComplete                                 = 0x00A33FA0  
Script_ShowQuestOffer                                    = 0x00A35C70  
Script_ShowRepairCursor                                  = 0x00A2FDE0  
Script_ShowScanningNotice                                = 0x006E7620  
Script_ShowTOSNotice                                     = 0x006E74A0  
Script_ShowTerminationWithoutNoticeNotice                = 0x006E75A0  
Script_ShowWorldMapArrowFrame                            = 0x009CC190  
Script_ShowingCloak                                      = 0x0096F7F0  
Script_ShowingHelm                                       = 0x0096F780  
Script_SignPetition                                      = 0x00A38C80  
Script_SitStandOrDescendStart                            = 0x0096E970  
Script_SocketContainerItem                               = 0x00A21690  
Script_SocketInventoryItem                               = 0x00A08460  
Script_SocketItemToArtifact                              = 0x00A0ED70  
Script_SolveArtifact                                     = 0x00A117E0  
Script_SortArenaTeamRoster                               = 0x00A74920  
Script_SortAuctionAddSort                                = 0x00AB4900  
Script_SortAuctionApplySort                              = 0x00ABB140  
Script_SortAuctionClearSort                              = 0x00AB4870  
Script_SortAuctionItems                                  = 0x00ABC070  
Script_SortBGList                                        = 0x009E7FE0  
Script_SortBattlefieldScoreData                          = 0x009E7AD0  
Script_SortGuildRoster                                   = 0x00A43270  
Script_SortGuildTradeSkillInfo                           = 0x00A41DC0  
Script_SortQuestWatches                                  = 0x00A61690  
Script_SortRealms                                        = 0x006ECBC0  
Script_SortWho                                           = 0x00B91F60  
Script_Sound_ChatSystem_GetInputDriverNameByIndex        = 0x0090C660  
Script_Sound_ChatSystem_GetNumInputDrivers               = 0x0090C630  
Script_Sound_ChatSystem_GetNumOutputDrivers              = 0x0090C700  
Script_Sound_ChatSystem_GetOutputDriverNameByIndex       = 0x0090C730  
Script_Sound_GameSystem_GetInputDriverNameByIndex        = 0x0090C950  
Script_Sound_GameSystem_GetNumOutputDrivers              = 0x0090C9D0  
Script_Sound_GameSystem_RestartSoundSystem               = 0x0090C940  
Script_Sound_GetOutputDriverNameByIndex                  = 0x0090CA00  
Script_SpellCanTargetGlyph                               = 0x007D7010  
Script_SpellCanTargetItem                                = 0x007D6FC0  
Script_SpellCanTargetUnit                                = 0x007EC570  
Script_SpellCancelQueuedSpell                            = 0x007D7060  
Script_SpellGetVisibilityInfo                            = 0x007DBDD0  
Script_SpellHasRange                                     = 0x009C50F0  
Script_SpellIsSelfBuff                                   = 0x007D9B00  
Script_SpellIsTargeting                                  = 0x007D6F80  
Script_SpellStopCasting                                  = 0x007E8BE0  
Script_SpellStopTargeting                                = 0x007E8B60  
Script_SpellTargetItem                                   = 0x007E1780  
Script_SpellTargetUnit                                   = 0x007EC600  
Script_SplitContainerItem                                = 0x00A21530  
Script_SplitGuildBankItem                                = 0x00A48DF0  
Script_StartAttack                                       = 0x009765B0  
Script_StartAuction                                      = 0x00ABAB50  
Script_StartDuel                                         = 0x00AAF4C0  
Script_StartUnratedArena                                 = 0x009E9800  
Script_StartWarGame                                      = 0x009E9470  
Script_StatusDialogClick                                 = 0x006E5FE0  
Script_StopAllSFX                                        = 0x006E7010  
Script_StopAttack                                        = 0x00970230  
Script_StopCinematic                                     = 0x009784A0  
Script_StopGlueAmbience                                  = 0x006E5C30  
Script_StopGlueMusic                                     = 0x006E5C90  
Script_StopMacro                                         = 0x00A1BA00  
Script_StopMusic                                         = 0x0090C5A0  
Script_StopSound                                         = 0x0090C5B0  
Script_StopTradeSkillRepeat                              = 0x00A15FB0  
Script_StrafeLeftStart                                   = 0x009217E0  
Script_StrafeLeftStop                                    = 0x00921830  
Script_StrafeRightStart                                  = 0x00921880  
Script_StrafeRightStop                                   = 0x009218D0  
Script_Stuck                                             = 0x00963C10  
Script_SubmitRequiredGuildRename                         = 0x00A40EE0  
Script_SummonFriend                                      = 0x009767B0  
Script_SummonPetByID                                     = 0x009A5560  
Script_SummonRandomCritter                               = 0x009BE720  
Script_SurveyNotificationDone                            = 0x006E67E0  
Script_SwapRaidSubgroup                                  = 0x009D72D0  
Script_TOSAccepted                                       = 0x006E74E0  
Script_TakeInboxItem                                     = 0x00A96CE0  
Script_TakeInboxMoney                                    = 0x00A95800  
Script_TakeInboxTextItem                                 = 0x00A95930  
Script_TakeTaxiNode                                      = 0x00A78110  
Script_TargetDirectionEnemy                              = 0x00979B10  
Script_TargetDirectionFinished                           = 0x00968A80  
Script_TargetDirectionFriend                             = 0x00979BB0  
Script_TargetLastEnemy                                   = 0x00979CD0  
Script_TargetLastFriend                                  = 0x00979D30  
Script_TargetLastTarget                                  = 0x00979C50  
Script_TargetNearest                                     = 0x00979970  
Script_TargetNearestEnemy                                = 0x009799B0  
Script_TargetNearestEnemyPlayer                          = 0x009799F0  
Script_TargetNearestFriend                               = 0x00979A30  
Script_TargetNearestFriendPlayer                         = 0x00979A70  
Script_TargetNearestPartyMember                          = 0x00979AB0  
Script_TargetNearestRaidMember                           = 0x00979AE0  
Script_TargetTotem                                       = 0x00979F10  
Script_TargetUnit                                        = 0x009798D0  
Script_TaxiGetDestX                                      = 0x00A77A30  
Script_TaxiGetDestY                                      = 0x00A77AE0  
Script_TaxiGetSrcX                                       = 0x00A778D0  
Script_TaxiGetSrcY                                       = 0x00A77980  
Script_TaxiNodeCost                                      = 0x00A78070  
Script_TaxiNodeGetType                                   = 0x00A781A0  
Script_TaxiNodeName                                      = 0x00A77780  
Script_TaxiNodePosition                                  = 0x00A77820  
Script_TaxiNodeSetCurrent                                = 0x00A790B0  
Script_TerminationWithoutNoticeAccepted                  = 0x006E75E0  
Script_ToggleAutoRun                                     = 0x009214F0  
Script_ToggleGlyphFilter                                 = 0x00A2C550  
Script_TogglePVP                                         = 0x00969FE0  
Script_TogglePetAutocast                                 = 0x00A0DDC0  
Script_ToggleRun                                         = 0x0091FC40  
Script_ToggleSheath                                      = 0x0096E0B0  
Script_ToggleSpellAutocast                               = 0x009C2F70  
Script_TokenEntered                                      = 0x006E5FB0  
Script_Tooltip:SetInstanceLockEncountersComplete         = 0x0094AB00  
Script_Tooltip:SetLFGCompletionReward                    = 0x0095E750  
Script_Tooltip:SetLFGDungeonReward                       = 0x0095E6A0  
Script_TradeSkillOnlyShowMakeable                        = 0x00A19FD0  
Script_TradeSkillOnlyShowSkillUps                        = 0x00A1A010  
Script_Trigger                                           = 0x009AE000  
Script_TriggerTutorial                                   = 0x009AE1D0  
Script_TurnInGuildCharter                                = 0x00A819A0  
Script_TurnLeftStart                                     = 0x009216A0  
Script_TurnLeftStop                                      = 0x009216F0  
Script_TurnOrActionStart                                 = 0x009219C0  
Script_TurnOrActionStop                                  = 0x00921A30  
Script_TurnRightStart                                    = 0x00921740  
Script_TurnRightStop                                     = 0x00921790  
Script_UninviteUnit                                      = 0x009D6750  
Script_UnitAffectingCombat                               = 0x0092BF60  
Script_UnitAlternatePowerCounterInfo                     = 0x009319A0  
Script_UnitAlternatePowerInfo                            = 0x00931950  
Script_UnitAlternatePowerTextureInfo                     = 0x00931A30  
Script_UnitArmor                                         = 0x0092D620  
Script_UnitAttackBothHands                               = 0x0092CBF0  
Script_UnitAttackPower                                   = 0x0092D140  
Script_UnitAttackSpeed                                   = 0x0092CFB0  
Script_UnitAura                                          = 0x009326F0  
Script_UnitBattlePet                                     = 0x00928FF0  
Script_UnitBattlePetLevel                                = 0x00929290  
Script_UnitBattlePetType                                 = 0x009291C0  
Script_UnitBuff                                          = 0x00932650  
Script_UnitCanAssist                                     = 0x00929840  
Script_UnitCanAttack                                     = 0x00929950  
Script_UnitCanCooperate                                  = 0x009296D0  
Script_UnitCanPetBattle                                  = 0x00929A60  
Script_UnitCastingInfo                                   = 0x0092E360  
Script_UnitChannelInfo                                   = 0x0092E630  
Script_UnitClass                                         = 0x0092C620  
Script_UnitClassBase                                     = 0x0092C7B0  
Script_UnitClassification                                = 0x00929D10  
Script_UnitControllingVehicle                            = 0x00930020  
Script_UnitCreatureFamily                                = 0x0092DF20  
Script_UnitCreatureType                                  = 0x0092DE60  
Script_UnitDamage                                        = 0x0092CDE0  
Script_UnitDebuff                                        = 0x009326A0  
Script_UnitDefense                                       = 0x0092D520  
Script_UnitDetailedThreatSituation                       = 0x009306F0  
Script_UnitExists                                        = 0x00927E80  
Script_UnitFactionGroup                                  = 0x00928E10  
Script_UnitGUID                                          = 0x0092AF70  
Script_UnitGetAvailableRoles                             = 0x00A68CA0  
Script_UnitGetGuildLevel                                 = 0x00930F60  
Script_UnitGetGuildXP                                    = 0x00930E80  
Script_UnitGetIncomingHeals                              = 0x00931010  
Script_UnitGroupRolesAssigned                            = 0x009284A0  
Script_UnitHPPerStamina                                  = 0x00931400  
Script_UnitHasIncomingResurrection                       = 0x00A2B830  
Script_UnitHasLFGDeserter                                = 0x00A69DD0  
Script_UnitHasLFGRandomCooldown                          = 0x00A69C10  
Script_UnitHasVehiclePlayerFrameUI                       = 0x00930220  
Script_UnitHasVehicleUI                                  = 0x009301E0  
Script_UnitHealth                                        = 0x0092B240  
Script_UnitHealthMax                                     = 0x0092B340  
Script_UnitInBattleground                                = 0x009287A0  
Script_UnitInOtherParty                                  = 0x009D81D0  
Script_UnitInParty                                       = 0x009285C0  
Script_UnitInPhase                                       = 0x0092C320  
Script_UnitInRaid                                        = 0x009286F0  
Script_UnitInRange                                       = 0x0092F8A0  
Script_UnitInVehicle                                     = 0x0092FE60  
Script_UnitInVehicleControlSeat                          = 0x009301A0  
Script_UnitInVehicleHidesPetFrame                        = 0x00930270  
Script_UnitIsAFK                                         = 0x00928980  
Script_UnitIsCharmed                                     = 0x00929B70  
Script_UnitIsConnected                                   = 0x0092BE90  
Script_UnitIsControlling                                 = 0x00930940  
Script_UnitIsCorpse                                      = 0x00928410  
Script_UnitIsDND                                         = 0x00928AB0  
Script_UnitIsDead                                        = 0x0092BB70  
Script_UnitIsDeadOrGhost                                 = 0x0092BD80  
Script_UnitIsEnemy                                       = 0x00929450  
Script_UnitIsFeignDeath                                  = 0x0092BA80  
Script_UnitIsFriend                                      = 0x00929560  
Script_UnitIsGhost                                       = 0x0092BC80  
Script_UnitIsGroupAssistant                              = 0x009D44B0  
Script_UnitIsGroupLeader                                 = 0x009D4390  
Script_UnitIsInMyGuild                                   = 0x009282B0  
Script_UnitIsOtherPlayersBattlePet                       = 0x00928170  
Script_UnitIsOtherPlayersPet                             = 0x00928210  
Script_UnitIsPVP                                         = 0x00928B90  
Script_UnitIsPVPFreeForAll                               = 0x00928D20  
Script_UnitIsPVPSanctuary                                = 0x00928C90  
Script_UnitIsPlayer                                      = 0x009280C0  
Script_UnitIsPossessed                                   = 0x00929C00  
Script_UnitIsQuestBoss                                   = 0x00929DA0  
Script_UnitIsRaidOfficer                                 = 0x00928520  
Script_UnitIsSameServer                                  = 0x0092EE10  
Script_UnitIsSilenced                                    = 0x0098A8F0  
Script_UnitIsTalking                                     = 0x006CDED0  
Script_UnitIsTapped                                      = 0x0092D7C0  
Script_UnitIsTappedByAllThreatList                       = 0x0092D920  
Script_UnitIsTappedByPlayer                              = 0x0092D870  
Script_UnitIsTrivial                                     = 0x0092D9D0  
Script_UnitIsUnit                                        = 0x00927FD0  
Script_UnitIsVisible                                     = 0x00927F50  
Script_UnitIsWildBattlePet                               = 0x009290C0  
Script_UnitLeadsAnyGroup                                 = 0x009D7F20  
Script_UnitLevel                                         = 0x0092C170  
Script_UnitName                                          = 0x00932D20  
Script_UnitNumPowerBarTimers                             = 0x00931E50  
Script_UnitOnTaxi                                        = 0x0092B9D0  
Script_UnitPVPName                                       = 0x0092B020  
Script_UnitPVPRank                                       = 0x0092E180  
Script_UnitPlayerControlled                              = 0x009288F0  
Script_UnitPlayerOrPetInParty                            = 0x00928650  
Script_UnitPlayerOrPetInRaid                             = 0x00928840  
Script_UnitPower                                         = 0x0092B420  
Script_UnitPowerBarTimerInfo                             = 0x00931C70  
Script_UnitPowerMax                                      = 0x0092B610  
Script_UnitPowerType                                     = 0x0092B7A0  
Script_UnitRace                                          = 0x0092C4B0  
Script_UnitRangedAttack                                  = 0x0092CD20  
Script_UnitRangedAttackPower                             = 0x0092D2C0  
Script_UnitRangedDamage                                  = 0x00933000  
Script_UnitReaction                                      = 0x00929340  
Script_UnitResistance                                    = 0x0092C8F0  
Script_UnitSelectionColor                                = 0x00929E60  
Script_UnitSetRole                                       = 0x00931120  
Script_UnitSex                                           = 0x0092C010  
Script_UnitSpellHaste                                    = 0x0092D440  
Script_UnitStat                                          = 0x0092CA70  
Script_UnitSwitchToVehicleSeat                           = 0x00930550  
Script_UnitTargetsVehicleInRaidUI                        = 0x009302C0  
Script_UnitThreatLeadPercentage                          = 0x00930840  
Script_UnitThreatSituation                               = 0x00930600  
Script_UnitUsingVehicle                                  = 0x0092FF40  
Script_UnitVehicleSeatCount                              = 0x009303D0  
Script_UnitVehicleSeatInfo                               = 0x00930460  
Script_UnitVehicleSkin                                   = 0x00930310  
Script_UnitXP                                            = 0x0092B0E0  
Script_UnitXPMax                                         = 0x0092B190  
Script_UnlearnSpecialization                             = 0x009BC2B0  
Script_UnlockVoidStorage                                 = 0x00A91120  
Script_UpdateAddOnCPUUsage                               = 0x00964BD0  
Script_UpdateAddOnMemoryUsage                            = 0x00964AB0  
Script_UpdateCustomizationBackground                     = 0x006F3200  
Script_UpdateCustomizationScene                          = 0x006ED640  
Script_UpdateGMTicket                                    = 0x00A7CA10  
Script_UpdateInventoryAlertStatus                        = 0x00A088B0  
Script_UpdateMapHighlight                                = 0x009D0CF0  
Script_UpdatePendingEquipmentSetSlot                     = 0x00A86790  
Script_UpdateSelectionCustomizationScene                 = 0x006E8FD0  
Script_UpdateWarGamesList                                = 0x009EAA20  
Script_UpdateWorldMapArrowFrames                         = 0x009CE4C0  
Script_UpgradeItem                                       = 0x00A8EC70  
Script_UploadSettings                                    = 0x009654E0  
Script_UseAction                                         = 0x00A2A660  
Script_UseContainerItem                                  = 0x00A22E30  
Script_UseEquipmentSet                                   = 0x00A87E30  
Script_UseHearthstone                                    = 0x00A21F30  
Script_UseInventoryItem                                  = 0x00A083F0  
Script_UseItemByName                                     = 0x0096FE50  
Script_UseItemForTransmogrify                            = 0x00A90560  
Script_UseQuestLogSpecialItem                            = 0x00A65410  
Script_UseSoulstone                                      = 0x00975E10  
Script_ValidateTransmogrifications                       = 0x00A90550  
Script_VehicleAimDecrement                               = 0x00920A40  
Script_VehicleAimDownStart                               = 0x00921970  
Script_VehicleAimDownStop                                = 0x00921CF0  
Script_VehicleAimGetAngle                                = 0x0091EE80  
Script_VehicleAimGetNormAngle                            = 0x0091EED0  
Script_VehicleAimGetNormPower                            = 0x0091E750  
Script_VehicleAimIncrement                               = 0x00920990  
Script_VehicleAimRequestAngle                            = 0x00920AF0  
Script_VehicleAimRequestNormAngle                        = 0x00920B90  
Script_VehicleAimSetNormPower                            = 0x0091EFB0  
Script_VehicleAimUpStart                                 = 0x00921CA0  
Script_VehicleAimUpStop                                  = 0x00921920  
Script_VehicleCameraZoomIn                               = 0x00915C10  
Script_VehicleCameraZoomOut                              = 0x00915C20  
Script_VehicleExit                                       = 0x00920860  
Script_VehicleNextSeat                                   = 0x00920940  
Script_VehiclePrevSeat                                   = 0x009208F0  
Script_ViewGuildRecipes                                  = 0x00A42570  
Script_VisitPromotionURL                                 = 0x006E8490  
Script_VoiceChat_ActivatePrimaryCaptureCallback          = 0x0090C930  
Script_VoiceChat_GetCurrentMicrophoneSignalLevel         = 0x0090C900  
Script_VoiceChat_IsPlayingLoopbackSound                  = 0x0090C8D0  
Script_VoiceChat_IsRecordingLoopbackSound                = 0x0090C8A0  
Script_VoiceChat_PlayLoopbackSound                       = 0x0090C880  
Script_VoiceChat_RecordLoopbackSound                     = 0x0090C800  
Script_VoiceChat_StartCapture                            = 0x0090CC30  
Script_VoiceChat_StopCapture                             = 0x0090C7F0  
Script_VoiceChat_StopPlayingLoopbackSound                = 0x0090C890  
Script_VoiceChat_StopRecordingLoopbackSound              = 0x0090C870  
Script_VoiceEnumerateCaptureDevices                      = 0x006CB0E0  
Script_VoiceEnumerateOutputDevices                       = 0x006CB020  
Script_VoiceGetCurrentCaptureDevice                      = 0x006CB3B0  
Script_VoiceGetCurrentOutputDevice                       = 0x006CB360  
Script_VoiceIsDisabledByClient                           = 0x006CC250  
Script_VoicePushToTalkStop                               = 0x00965240  
Script_VoiceSelectCaptureDevice                          = 0x006CB280  
Script_VoiceSelectOutputDevice                           = 0x006CB190  
Script_WarGameRespond                                    = 0x009E9970  
Script_WithdrawGuildBankMoney                            = 0x00A471D0  
Script_ZoomOut                                           = 0x009D2660  
Script_flyoutID                                          = 0x00AC1FD0  
Script_hooksecurefunc                                    = 0x00473510  
Script_issecurevariable                                  = 0x00473180  
Script_name_                                             = 0x00AC20A0  
Script_port                                              = 0x004099F0  
Script_seterrorhandler                                   = 0x00473750  
Script_setrawpos                                         = 0x00409EB0  
Script_spellID_                                          = 0x00AC2160  
Script_strlenutf8                                        = 0x00473FF0  
Script_worldport                                         = 0x00409C80
```

My Updatefields:


```
namespace Framework.Constants
{
    public enum ObjectFields
    {
        Guid                              = 0x0,
        Data                              = 0x2,
        Type                              = 0x4,
        Entry                             = 0x5,
        Scale                             = 0x6,
        End                               = 0x7
    };

    public enum ItemFields
    {
        Owner                             = ObjectFields.End + 0x0,
        ContainedIn                       = ObjectFields.End + 0x2,
        Creator                           = ObjectFields.End + 0x4,
        GiftCreator                       = ObjectFields.End + 0x6,
        StackCount                        = ObjectFields.End + 0x8,
        Expiration                        = ObjectFields.End + 0x9,
        SpellCharges                      = ObjectFields.End + 0xA,
        DynamicFlags                      = ObjectFields.End + 0xF,
        Enchantment                       = ObjectFields.End + 0x10,
        PropertySeed                      = ObjectFields.End + 0x37,
        RandomPropertiesID                = ObjectFields.End + 0x38,
        Durability                        = ObjectFields.End + 0x39,
        MaxDurability                     = ObjectFields.End + 0x3A,
        CreatePlayedTime                  = ObjectFields.End + 0x3B,
        ModifiersMask                     = ObjectFields.End + 0x3C,
        End                               = ObjectFields.End + 0x3D
    };

    public enum ItemDynamicFields
    {
        Modifiers                         = ObjectFields.End + 0x0,
        End                               = ObjectFields.End + 0x4
    }

    public enum ContainerFields
    {
        NumSlots                          = ItemFields.End + 0x0,
        Slots                             = ItemFields.End + 0x1,
        End                               = ItemFields.End + 0x49
    };

    public enum UnitFields
    {
        Charm                             = ObjectFields.End + 0x0,
        Summon                            = ObjectFields.End + 0x2,
        Critter                           = ObjectFields.End + 0x4,
        CharmedBy                         = ObjectFields.End + 0x6,
        SummonedBy                        = ObjectFields.End + 0x8,
        CreatedBy                         = ObjectFields.End + 0xA,
        Target                            = ObjectFields.End + 0xC,
        ChannelObject                     = ObjectFields.End + 0xE,
        SummonedByHomeRealm               = ObjectFields.End + 0x10,
        ChannelSpell                      = ObjectFields.End + 0x11,
        DisplayPower                      = ObjectFields.End + 0x12,
        OverrideDisplayPowerID            = ObjectFields.End + 0x13,
        Health                            = ObjectFields.End + 0x14,
        Power                             = ObjectFields.End + 0x15,
        MaxHealth                         = ObjectFields.End + 0x1A,
        MaxPower                          = ObjectFields.End + 0x1B,
        PowerRegenFlatModifier            = ObjectFields.End + 0x20,
        PowerRegenInterruptedFlatModifier = ObjectFields.End + 0x25,
        Level                             = ObjectFields.End + 0x2A,
        FactionTemplate                   = ObjectFields.End + 0x2B,
        VirtualItemID                     = ObjectFields.End + 0x2C,
        Flags                             = ObjectFields.End + 0x2F,
        Flags2                            = ObjectFields.End + 0x30,
        AuraState                         = ObjectFields.End + 0x31,
        AttackRoundBaseTime               = ObjectFields.End + 0x32,
        RangedAttackRoundBaseTime         = ObjectFields.End + 0x34,
        BoundingRadius                    = ObjectFields.End + 0x35,
        CombatReach                       = ObjectFields.End + 0x36,
        DisplayID                         = ObjectFields.End + 0x37,
        NativeDisplayID                   = ObjectFields.End + 0x38,
        MountDisplayID                    = ObjectFields.End + 0x39,
        MinDamage                         = ObjectFields.End + 0x3A,
        MaxDamage                         = ObjectFields.End + 0x3B,
        MinOffHandDamage                  = ObjectFields.End + 0x3C,
        MaxOffHandDamage                  = ObjectFields.End + 0x3D,
        AnimTier                          = ObjectFields.End + 0x3E,
        PetNumber                         = ObjectFields.End + 0x3F,
        PetNameTimestamp                  = ObjectFields.End + 0x40,
        PetExperience                     = ObjectFields.End + 0x41,
        PetNextLevelExperience            = ObjectFields.End + 0x42,
        DynamicFlags                      = ObjectFields.End + 0x43,
        ModCastingSpeed                   = ObjectFields.End + 0x44,
        ModSpellHaste                     = ObjectFields.End + 0x45,
        ModHaste                          = ObjectFields.End + 0x46,
        ModHasteRegen                     = ObjectFields.End + 0x47,
        CreatedBySpell                    = ObjectFields.End + 0x48,
        NpcFlags                          = ObjectFields.End + 0x49,
        EmoteState                        = ObjectFields.End + 0x4B,
        Stats                             = ObjectFields.End + 0x4C,
        StatPosBuff                       = ObjectFields.End + 0x51,
        StatNegBuff                       = ObjectFields.End + 0x56,
        Resistances                       = ObjectFields.End + 0x5B,
        ResistanceBuffModsPositive        = ObjectFields.End + 0x62,
        ResistanceBuffModsNegative        = ObjectFields.End + 0x69,
        BaseMana                          = ObjectFields.End + 0x70,
        BaseHealth                        = ObjectFields.End + 0x71,
        ShapeshiftForm                    = ObjectFields.End + 0x72,
        AttackPower                       = ObjectFields.End + 0x73,
        AttackPowerModPos                 = ObjectFields.End + 0x74,
        AttackPowerModNeg                 = ObjectFields.End + 0x75,
        AttackPowerMultiplier             = ObjectFields.End + 0x76,
        RangedAttackPower                 = ObjectFields.End + 0x77,
        RangedAttackPowerModPos           = ObjectFields.End + 0x78,
        RangedAttackPowerModNeg           = ObjectFields.End + 0x79,
        RangedAttackPowerMultiplier       = ObjectFields.End + 0x7A,
        MinRangedDamage                   = ObjectFields.End + 0x7B,
        MaxRangedDamage                   = ObjectFields.End + 0x7C,
        PowerCostModifier                 = ObjectFields.End + 0x7D,
        PowerCostMultiplier               = ObjectFields.End + 0x84,
        MaxHealthModifier                 = ObjectFields.End + 0x8B,
        HoverHeight                       = ObjectFields.End + 0x8C,
        MinItemLevel                      = ObjectFields.End + 0x8D,
        MaxItemLevel                      = ObjectFields.End + 0x8E,
        WildBattlePetLevel                = ObjectFields.End + 0x8F,
        BattlePetCompanionID              = ObjectFields.End + 0x90,
        BattlePetCompanionNameTimestamp   = ObjectFields.End + 0x91,
        End                               = ObjectFields.End + 0x92
    };

    public enum UnitDynamicFields
    {
        PassiveSpells                     = ObjectFields.End + 0x0,
        End                               = ObjectFields.End + 0x101
    }

    public enum PlayerFields
    {
        DuelArbiter                       = UnitFields.End + 0x0,
        PlayerFlags                       = UnitFields.End + 0x2,
        GuildRankID                       = UnitFields.End + 0x3,
        GuildDeleteDate                   = UnitFields.End + 0x4,
        GuildLevel                        = UnitFields.End + 0x5,
        HairColorID                       = UnitFields.End + 0x6,
        RestState                         = UnitFields.End + 0x7,
        ArenaFaction                      = UnitFields.End + 0x8,
        DuelTeam                          = UnitFields.End + 0x9,
        GuildTimeStamp                    = UnitFields.End + 0xA,
        QuestLog                          = UnitFields.End + 0xB,
        VisibleItems                      = UnitFields.End + 0x2F9,
        PlayerTitle                       = UnitFields.End + 0x31F,
        FakeInebriation                   = UnitFields.End + 0x320,
        HomePlayerRealm                   = UnitFields.End + 0x321,
        CurrentSpecID                     = UnitFields.End + 0x322,
        TaxiMountAnimKitID                = UnitFields.End + 0x323,
        PartyType                         = UnitFields.End + 0x324,
        InvSlots                          = UnitFields.End + 0x325,
        FarsightObject                    = UnitFields.End + 0x3D1,
        KnownTitles                       = UnitFields.End + 0x3D3,
        XP                                = UnitFields.End + 0x3DB,
        NextLevelXP                       = UnitFields.End + 0x3DC,
        Skill                             = UnitFields.End + 0x3DD,
        CharacterPoints                   = UnitFields.End + 0x59D,
        MaxTalentTiers                    = UnitFields.End + 0x59E,
        TrackCreatureMask                 = UnitFields.End + 0x59F,
        TrackResourceMask                 = UnitFields.End + 0x5A0,
        Expertise                         = UnitFields.End + 0x5A1,
        OffhandExpertise                  = UnitFields.End + 0x5A2,
        RangedExpertise                   = UnitFields.End + 0x5A3,
        BlockPercentage                   = UnitFields.End + 0x5A4,
        DodgePercentage                   = UnitFields.End + 0x5A5,
        ParryPercentage                   = UnitFields.End + 0x5A6,
        CritPercentage                    = UnitFields.End + 0x5A7,
        RangedCritPercentage              = UnitFields.End + 0x5A8,
        OffhandCritPercentage             = UnitFields.End + 0x5A9,
        SpellCritPercentage               = UnitFields.End + 0x5AA,
        ShieldBlock                       = UnitFields.End + 0x5B1,
        ShieldBlockCritPercentage         = UnitFields.End + 0x5B2,
        Mastery                           = UnitFields.End + 0x5B3,
        PvpPower                          = UnitFields.End + 0x5B4,
        ExploredZones                     = UnitFields.End + 0x5B5,
        RestStateBonusPool                = UnitFields.End + 0x67D,
        Coinage                           = UnitFields.End + 0x67E,
        ModDamageDonePos                  = UnitFields.End + 0x680,
        ModDamageDoneNeg                  = UnitFields.End + 0x687,
        ModDamageDonePercent              = UnitFields.End + 0x68E,
        ModHealingDonePos                 = UnitFields.End + 0x695,
        ModHealingPercent                 = UnitFields.End + 0x696,
        ModHealingDonePercent             = UnitFields.End + 0x697,
        ModPeriodicHealingDonePercent     = UnitFields.End + 0x698,
        WeaponDmgMultipliers              = UnitFields.End + 0x699,
        ModSpellPowerPercent              = UnitFields.End + 0x69C,
        ModResiliencePercent              = UnitFields.End + 0x69D,
        OverrideSpellPowerByAPPercent     = UnitFields.End + 0x69E,
        OverrideAPBySpellPowerPercent     = UnitFields.End + 0x69F,
        ModTargetResistance               = UnitFields.End + 0x6A0,
        ModTargetPhysicalResistance       = UnitFields.End + 0x6A1,
        LifetimeMaxRank                   = UnitFields.End + 0x6A2,
        SelfResSpell                      = UnitFields.End + 0x6A3,
        PvpMedals                         = UnitFields.End + 0x6A4,
        BuybackPrice                      = UnitFields.End + 0x6A5,
        BuybackTimestamp                  = UnitFields.End + 0x6B1,
        YesterdayHonorableKills           = UnitFields.End + 0x6BD,
        LifetimeHonorableKills            = UnitFields.End + 0x6BE,
        WatchedFactionIndex               = UnitFields.End + 0x6BF,
        CombatRatings                     = UnitFields.End + 0x6C0,
        ArenaTeams                        = UnitFields.End + 0x6DB,
        BattlegroundRating                = UnitFields.End + 0x6F0,
        MaxLevel                          = UnitFields.End + 0x6F1,
        RuneRegen                         = UnitFields.End + 0x6F2,
        NoReagentCostMask                 = UnitFields.End + 0x6F6,
        GlyphSlots                        = UnitFields.End + 0x6FA,
        Glyphs                            = UnitFields.End + 0x700,
        GlyphSlotsEnabled                 = UnitFields.End + 0x706,
        PetSpellPower                     = UnitFields.End + 0x707,
        Researching                       = UnitFields.End + 0x708,
        ProfessionSkillLine               = UnitFields.End + 0x710,
        UiHitModifier                     = UnitFields.End + 0x712,
        UiSpellHitModifier                = UnitFields.End + 0x713,
        HomeRealmTimeOffset               = UnitFields.End + 0x714,
        ModRangedHaste                    = UnitFields.End + 0x715,
        ModPetHaste                       = UnitFields.End + 0x716,
        SummonedBattlePetID               = UnitFields.End + 0x717,
        AuraVision                        = UnitFields.End + 0x718,
        OverrideSpellsID                  = UnitFields.End + 0x719,
        End                               = UnitFields.End + 0x71A
    };

    public enum PlayerDynamicFields
    {
        ResearchSites                     = UnitFields.End + 0x0,
        DailyQuestsCompleted              = UnitFields.End + 0x2,
        End                               = UnitFields.End + 0x4
    }

    public enum GameObjectFields
    {
        CreatedBy                         = ObjectFields.End + 0x0,
        DisplayID                         = ObjectFields.End + 0x2,
        Flags                             = ObjectFields.End + 0x3,
        ParentRotation                    = ObjectFields.End + 0x4,
        AnimProgress                      = ObjectFields.End + 0x8,
        FactionTemplate                   = ObjectFields.End + 0x9,
        Level                             = ObjectFields.End + 0xA,
        PercentHealth                     = ObjectFields.End + 0xB,
        End                               = ObjectFields.End + 0xC
    };

    public enum DynamicObjectFields
    {
        Caster                            = ObjectFields.End + 0x0,
        TypeAndVisualID                   = ObjectFields.End + 0x2,
        SpellId                           = ObjectFields.End + 0x3,
        Radius                            = ObjectFields.End + 0x4,
        CastTime                          = ObjectFields.End + 0x5,
        End                               = ObjectFields.End + 0x6
    };

    public enum CorpseFields
    {
        Owner                             = ObjectFields.End + 0x0,
        PartyGuid                         = ObjectFields.End + 0x2,
        DisplayId                         = ObjectFields.End + 0x4,
        Items                             = ObjectFields.End + 0x5,
        SkinId                            = ObjectFields.End + 0x18,
        FacialHairStyleId                 = ObjectFields.End + 0x19,
        Flags                             = ObjectFields.End + 0x1A,
        DynamicFlags                      = ObjectFields.End + 0x1B,
        End                               = ObjectFields.End + 0x1C
    };

    public enum AreaTriggerFields
    {
        Caster                            = ObjectFields.End + 0x0,
        SpellId                           = ObjectFields.End + 0x2,
        SpellVisualId                     = ObjectFields.End + 0x3,
        Duration                          = ObjectFields.End + 0x4,
        End                               = ObjectFields.End + 0x5
    };

    public enum SceneObjectFields
    {
        ScriptPackageId                   = ObjectFields.End + 0x0,
        RndSeedVal                        = ObjectFields.End + 0x1,
        CreatedBy                         = ObjectFields.End + 0x2,
        End                               = ObjectFields.End + 0x4
    };
}
```

----------


## JuJuBoSc

```
        internal enum DBClient
        {
            ItemSubClassDB = 0x00BBACF0,                                            // 5.0.4 16016
            MapDB = 0x00BBCE04,                                                     // 5.0.4 16016
            LockDB = 0x00BBB060,                                                    // 5.0.4 16016
            SpellDB = 0x00BBC10C,                                                   // 5.0.4 16016
            SpellCastTimesDB = 0x00BBBB8C,                                          // 5.0.4 16016
            SpellCooldownsDB = 0x00BBBC68,                                          // 5.0.4 16016
            SpellRangeDB = 0x00BBC088,                                              // 5.0.4 16016
            ResearchSiteDB = 0x00BBB740                                             // 5.0.4 16016
        }

        internal enum DBCache
        {
            ItemCache = 0xBB88F8,                                                   // 5.0.4 16016
        }

        internal enum ClientDB2
        {
            WowClientDB2__ItemRecSparse = 0xBB88F8,                                 // 5.0.4 16016
            WowClientDB2__ItemRecSparse_C__GetRow = 0x2DB0D0,                       // 5.0.4 16016
            ItemSparseRec_C__GetItemRec_C = 0x89B4E0,                               // 5.0.4 16016
        }

        internal enum Functions : uint
        {
            CGxDevice__Push = 0xD060,                                               // 5.0.4 16016  
            ClntObjMgrEnumVisibleObjects = 0x3FDDE0,                                // 5.0.4 16016  
            ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObj = 0x3390,                                  // 5.0.4 16016  
            ClntObjMgrObjectPtr = 0x3FE210,                                         // 5.0.4 16016  
            World__Intersect = 0x6ED710,                                            // 5.0.4 16016  
            WowObject__IsOutdoors = 0x48EC20,                                       // 5.0.4 16016  
            OsGetAsyncTimeMs = 0x169AB0,                                            // 5.0.4 16016  
            FrameTime__GetCurTimeMs = 0x6EB30,                                      // 5.0.4 16016  
            CGInputControl__SetControlBit = 0x5210D0,                               // 5.0.4 16016  
            CGGameUI__Target = 0x578830,                                            // 5.0.4 16016  
            CGUnit_C__UnitReaction = 0x491E70,                                      // 5.0.4 16016  
            CGUnit_C__CanAttack = 0x49F6E0,                                         // 5.0.4 16016  
            CGInputControl__GetActive = 0x51E860,                                   // 5.0.4 16016  
            Spell_C__HandleTerrainClick = 0x003EBE40,                               // 5.0.4 16016  
            CGUnit_C__HandleTrackingFacing2 = 0x4A6D10,                             // 5.0.4 16016  
            CGUnit_C__OnSetPitchLocal = 0x4A0C40,                                   // 5.0.4 16016  
            CGUnit_C__IsAutoTracking = 0x48E850,                                    // 5.0.4 16016  
            CGUnit_C__TrackingStop = 0x49BB40,                                      // 5.0.4 16016  
            CGUnit_C__InitializeTrackingState = 0x494AF0,                           // 5.0.4 16016  
            Spell_C__GetSpellCooldown_Proxy = 0x3E7690,                             // 5.0.4 16016  
            CGGameObject_C__GetLockRecord = 0x436590,                               // 5.0.4 16016  
            CGGameObject_C__GetRawFacing = 0x43B940,                                // 5.0.4 16016  
            CGInputControl__UpdatePlayer = 0x520EC0,                                // 5.0.4 16016  
            CGUnit_C__OnMoveStopLocal = 0x486890,                                   // 5.0.4 16016  
            Spell_C_CastSpell = 0x3EE020,                                           // 5.0.4 16016  
            LoadWardenModule_End = 0x785D21,                                        // 5.0.4 16016  
        }

        internal enum ObjectManager
        {
            CurMgrPointer = 0x00DC9298,                                             // 5.0.4 16016  
            CurMgrOffset = 0x462C,                                                  // 5.0.4 16016  
            NextObject = 0xC4,                                                      // 5.0.4 16016  
            FirstObject = 0xCC,                                                     // 5.0.4 16016  
            LocalGUID = 0xD0,                                                       // 5.0.4 16016  
        }

        internal enum GXDevice : uint
        {
            Direct3D9__Device__Pointer = 0xAD743C,                                  // 5.0.4 16016
            Direct3D9__Device__Offset = 0x27F8,                                     // 5.0.4 16016 
            Direct3D11__SwapChain__Pointer = 0xAD743C,                              // 5.0.4 16016
            Direct3D11__SwapChain__Offset = 0x2804,                                 // 5.0.4 16016 
            Direct3D11__SwapChain__Present = 0x20,                                  // 5.0.4 16016
        }

        internal enum CGGameObject_C__GetPropNum : uint
        {
            CGGameObject_C__GetPropNum = 0x43CCD0,                                  // 5.0.4 16016
            NUM_GAMEOBJECT_TYPE = 36,                                               // 5.0.4 16016
            NUM_PROP = 155,                                                         // 5.0.4 16016
        }

        internal enum CGGameObject_C__GetLockRecord : uint
        {
            CGGameObject_C__GetLockRecord = 0x436590,                               // 5.0.4 16016
        }

        internal enum Lua : uint
        {
            FrameScript__GetLocalizedText = 0x48EBC0,                               // 5.0.4 16016  
            FrameScript_ExecuteBuffer = 0x755A0,                                    // 5.0.4 16016  
            FrameScript_SignalEvent = 0x789B0,                                      // 5.0.4 16016  
            FrameScript_GetText = 0x76720,                                          // 5.0.4 16016  
        }

        internal enum CharacterSelectionScreen : uint
        {
            NumCharacters = 0xBC4A3C,                                               // 5.0.4 16016  
            CharacterInfoArray = 0xBC4A40,                                          // 5.0.4 16016  
            CharacterInfoArraySize = 0x2A0,                                         // 5.0.4 16016  
            CharacterInfo_Name = 0x8,                                               // 5.0.4 16016  
        }

        internal enum GameAccountsSelectionScreen : uint
        {
            ClientServices__LoginConnection = 0xDC92A4,                             // 5.0.4 16016  
            NumAccounts = 0x1144,                                                   // 5.0.4 16016   // Script_GetNumGameAccounts
            AccountInfoArray = 0x1148,                                              // 5.0.4 16016   // Script_GetGameAccountInfo
            AccountInfoArraySize = 0x104,                                           // 5.0.4 16016   // Script_GetGameAccountInfo
            AccountInfo_Name = 0x4,                                                 // 5.0.4 16016  
        }

        internal enum MapLandmark : uint
        {
            MapLandmarkCount = 0xCC8208,                                            // 5.0.4 16016  
            MapLandmarkInfoArray = 0xCC8248,                                        // 5.0.4 16016  
            MapLandmarkInfoArrayItemSize = 0x10,                                    // 5.0.4 16016  
        }

        internal enum Companions : uint
        {
            CompanionsInfo = 0xCC80C8,                                              // 5.0.4 16016  
            CompanionsInfoNumCompanions = 0x0,                                      // 5.0.4 16016  
            CompanionsInfoArray = 0x4,                                              // 5.0.4 16016  
            CompanionsInfoItemSize = 0x10,                                          // 5.0.4 16016  
        }
```

----------


## Apoc

As I pointed out in the other thread, they changed how DBCs work. (There's no single function to get a row for all the DBCs now)

Each DBC has it's own function (I assume they templated it, as the funcs contain the sizes of each record). So your current WoWClientDB::GetRow funcs, are wrong.

----------


## reliasn

This is my first post in a Dump thread. With patch 5.0.4, it was the first time I managed to update my bot simply struggling with IDA, Ollydbg and Cheat Engine. I'd like to apologize for the way I define my constants which are nothing like the Object-Oriented ones that most of you post. The names of the offsets are different too, but they are suggestive, I hope. Here are the ones I found and the ones I use on my bot (EWT):



```
#define CurMgrPointer         0xDC9298               
#define CurrMgrOffset         0x462C
#define FirstObjectOffset     0xCC
#define NextObjectOffset      0x3C //or 0xC4 - check Juju's post
#define localPlayerGUIDOffset 0xD0                      
#define GameObjGUIDOffset     0x30
#define GameObjTypeOffset     0x10
#define UnitPosXOffset        0x7E0
#define UnitPosYOffset        UnitPosXOffset + 0x4
#define UnitPosZOffset        UnitPosXOffset + 0x8
#define UnitRotationOffset    UnitPosXOffset + 0x10
#define PlayerNameOffset      0xDC92D8
#define PHealthOffset         0x1294
#define ObjCreatedBy          0x24C
#define ObjDisplayID          0x254
#define UnitLevel             0x13F4
#define CTM_Base              0xC2BA04
#define CTM_Push              0x24
#define CTM_X 	              0x8C
#define CTM_Y 	              CTM_X + 0x4
#define CTM_Z 	              CTM_X + 0x8
#define CTM_GUID              0x1C
#define CTM_Stop              0xC
#define CurTarGUID            0xC6B908
#define MouseOverGUID         0xC6B8F0
#define LastTargetGUID        0xC6B910
#define IsMounted             0x0B70
#define IsSwimPTR             0x0E4
#define IsSwimOffset          0x38
#define IsSwimMask            0x100000
#define TarOfTarGUID          0x3ACC //corrected
#define FocusTarGUID          0xC6B928
#define GameObjectX           0xF0
#define GameObjectY           GameObjectX + 0x4
#define GameObjectZ           GameObjectX + 0x8
```

Since this is (again) my first post, the chances of having mistakes are high. If I see that some of my offsets are wrong compared to other people, I will just edit and remove this post to not cause any confusion.

As of now, my bot is working with 5.0.4. The only thing that I need is the CGGameObject_Animation that I just don't know how to get. If anyone is willing to share it with me, I'd be thankful!

Also, I noticed that my bot was popping some LUA errors while using CTM_Push. Strangely though, that didn't affect his job at all, so I just disabled the Lua Errors to be displayed.

Juju's and TOM_RUS's NextObjectOffset are 0xC4 while mine is at 0x3C. I tried with 0xC4 and my bot wasn't working at all. Setting it at 0x3C it worked just fine... Any explanation?

PS: Indenting this here in Ownedcore was harder than finding these offsets...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Edit: Managed to find the "thing" to detect if a Fishing Bobber was bitten or not. I don't know if this can be called CGGameObject_Animation, but anyways, it worked!



```
#define BobberDetect 		   0xC0
```

----------


## Apoc

Finally got it working; here's basically the templated (C#) func for GetRow



```
            private IntPtr GetRowPtr(uint index)            {
                if(index < MinIndex || index > MaxIndex)
                    return IntPtr.Zero;
                
                uint actualIndex = index - (uint) MinIndex;


                int v5 = StyxWoW.Memory.Read<int>(_nativeDb.Unk1 + (4 * (actualIndex >> 5)));
                uint result = 0;


                int a2a = (int) (actualIndex & 0x1Fu);


                if(((1 << a2a) & v5) != 0)
                {
                    byte bitsSet = CountBitsSet((uint) (v5 << (31 - a2a)));
                    uint v8 = bitsSet + GetArrayEntryBySizeType(_nativeDb, _nativeDb.Unk3, (index - (uint)MinIndex) >> 5) - 1;


                    if(_nativeDb.Unk2 == 0)
                    {
                        v8 = GetArrayEntryBySizeType(_nativeDb, _nativeDb.Rows, v8);
                    }
                    result = _nativeDb.FirstRow + RecordSize * v8;
                }


                return (IntPtr) result;
            }


            byte CountBitsSet(uint a1)
            {
                return (byte) (0x1010101 *
                               ((((a1 - ((a1 >> 1) & 0x55555555)) & 0x33333333) +
                                 (((a1 - ((a1 >> 1) & 0x55555555)) >> 2) & 0x33333333) +
                                 ((((a1 - ((a1 >> 1) & 0x55555555)) & 0x33333333) +
                                   (((a1 - ((a1 >> 1) & 0x55555555)) >> 2) & 0x33333333)) >> 4)) & 0xF0F0F0F) >> 24);
            }


            uint GetArrayEntryBySizeType(WoWClientDb db, uint arrayPtr, uint index)
            {
                if (db.RowEntrySize == 2)
                {
                    return StyxWoW.Memory.Read<ushort>(arrayPtr + (2 * index));
                }
                return StyxWoW.Memory.Read<uint>(arrayPtr + (4 * index));
            }
```

"RecordSize" is still required to get the actual pointer to the DBC record.

----------


## Vandra

```
public struct Direct3D
        {
            public static uint Direct3D9__Device = 0xAD743C;
            public static uint Direct3D9__Device__OffsetA = 0x27F8;
            public static uint Direct3D9__Device__OffsetB = 0xA8;
        }
public enum Endscene : uint
        {
            ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress = 0x3390,
            Lua_DoStringAddress = 0x755A0,
            Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress = 0x48EBC0,
        }
```


Moar soon!

----------


## TOM_RUS

> Juju's and TOM_RUS's NextObjectOffset are 0xC4 while mine is at 0x3C. I tried with 0xC4 and my bot wasn't working at all. Setting it at 0x3C it worked just fine... Any explanation?


There's an example on how to use that offset in my post.

----------


## Tanaris4

Edit: Confirmed, the below is correct to pair w/Apoc's above solution. Thanks Apoc!!



```
typedef struct WoWClientDB{
	void *funcTable;    // 0x0
	int numRows;        // 0x4
	int maxIndex;       // 0x8
	int minIndex;       // 0xC
	void *stringTable; // 0x10
	void *FirstRow;    // 0x14
	void *Rows;        // 0x18
    int Unk1;           // 0x1C // CONFIRMED
    int Unk2;           // 0x20
    int Unk3;           // 0x24
    int RowEntrySize;   // 0x28
} WoWClientDB;
```

----------


## Jadd

Warden scans over one hour. New scans stopped appearing after about 15 minutes. All offsets are rebased.



```
Address: 0006FCF4
Length: 07
Bytes: E8 E7 49 1F 00 8B 0D

Address: 0007060A
Length: 07
Bytes: 83 C4 08 85 C0 74 EF

Address: 000755BD
Length: 05
Bytes: 8B 4D 10 89 0D

Address: 003F9270
Length: 09
Bytes: 55 8B EC 83 EC 18 56 8B F1

Address: 003FAE30
Length: 09
Bytes: 55 8B EC 83 EC 10 53 56 8B

Address: 00423260
Length: 09
Bytes: 55 8B EC 8B 45 0C 83 EC 08

Address: 00447950
Length: 0A
Bytes: 55 8B EC 81 EC B8 00 00 00 8B

Address: 00448CB2
Length: 07
Bytes: E8 F9 0D D2 FF 8B F0

Address: 00487910
Length: 0A
Bytes: 8B 81 08 08 00 00 25 00 00 80

Address: 004A84CB
Length: 04
Bytes: 85 DB 74 1F

Address: 004A84CD
Length: 04
Bytes: 74 1F 8B 06

Address: 004EB371
Length: 07
Bytes: 0F 2F 44 08 08 72 06

Address: 004EE605
Length: 07
Bytes: A9 00 00 00 04 74 24

Address: 004EE60A
Length: 07
Bytes: 74 24 A9 00 00 10 00

Address: 004EEDA9
Length: 09
Bytes: F7 41 38 00 02 00 20 75 34

Address: 004F26F3
Length: 0B
Bytes: 01 7E 74 8B CE E8 43 A6 FF FF 8B

Address: 0052C243
Length: 04
Bytes: 7E 0B 8B CE

Address: 0056C964
Length: 04
Bytes: 78 47 05 C0

Address: 00573F51
Length: 06
Bytes: 8B EC 83 3D E8 FC

Address: 00573F62
Length: 07
Bytes: 74 65 83 F9 1C 77 60

Address: 00580615
Length: 05
Bytes: 77 34 FF 24 85

Address: 005989F0
Length: 0C
Bytes: 55 8B EC B8 A0 42 00 00 E8 83 06 20

Address: 00598E94
Length: 05
Bytes: 74 13 83 F8 10

Address: 00598EA7
Length: 09
Bytes: 75 0A 8B 4D 10 C7 41 04 00

Address: 0059C0D0
Length: 0C
Bytes: 55 8B EC 81 EC 20 0E 00 00 6A 0A E8

Address: 006EB778
Length: 05
Bytes: 74 2A F6 40 34

Address: 00714E61
Length: 04
Bytes: 75 0B 5F 5E

Address: 00714E89
Length: 0D
Bytes: 0F 85 4E 02 00 00 8D 55 DC 52 8D 45 CC

Address: 0076316E
Length: 08
Bytes: F7 C3 00 00 F0 00 74 28

Address: 00763174
Length: 05
Bytes: 74 28 8B 4D 18

Address: 0076319E
Length: 08
Bytes: F7 C3 F0 00 03 00 74 1D

Address: 007631A4
Length: 05
Bytes: 74 1D 8B 4D 18

Address: 007631CE
Length: 08
Bytes: F7 C3 00 01 00 00 74 13

Address: 007631D4
Length: 05
Bytes: 74 13 8B 4D 18

Address: 007631E9
Length: 05
Bytes: F6 C3 0F 74 21

Address: 007631EC
Length: 05
Bytes: 74 21 8B 4D 18

Address: 00796C90
Length: 09
Bytes: 55 8B EC 8B 45 0C 8B 4D 08

Address: 008B5BEF
Length: 09
Bytes: F7 41 38 00 00 10 01 74 65

Address: 008B5BF6
Length: 05
Bytes: 74 65 D9 41 50

Address: 008B96C0
Length: 07
Bytes: A9 00 00 00 10 74 07

Address: 008B9700
Length: 05
Bytes: 75 3E F6 46 3C

Address: 008B9E53
Length: 0C
Bytes: 81 66 38 FF FF 9F FF 8B 4E 3C 8B 46

Address: 008C1330
Length: 09
Bytes: 55 8B EC 51 53 56 8B 75 08

Address: 00933DB0
Length: 08
Bytes: 2F 54 9A 41 43 4D 69 73

Address: 00937B7C
Length: 04
Bytes: BB 8D 24 3F

Address: 00A0B3B0
Length: 08
Bytes: D8 93 FE C0 48 8C 11 C1

Address: 00A725BC
Length: 06
Bytes: 04 00 00 00 2C FC
```

----------


## JuJuBoSc

DBC dump (rebased)



```
BB7ED4 AnimKitBoneSetAlias
BB7DEC AnimKitBoneSet
BB7D04 AnimKit
BB7FBC AnimKitConfig
BB80A4 AnimKitConfigBoneSet
BB8E3C BannedAddOns
BB93AC Cfg_Categories
BB9494 Cfg_Configs
BB957C Cfg_Regions
BB9778 CharBaseInfo
BB97FC CharHairGeosets
BB9828 CharSections
BB98AC CharacterFacialHairStyles
BB9904 ChatProfanity
BB9930 ChrClasses
BB9988 ChrRaces
BB9FB8 FactionGroup
BBA010 FactionTemplate
BBA8D4 ItemClass
BBACF0 ItemSubClass
BBB1C0 Movie
BBB1EC MovieFileData
BBB218 MovieOverlays
BBB244 MovieVariation
BBB2C8 NamesProfanity
BBB2F4 NamesReserved
BBB664 Resistances
BBCA80 SoundFilter
BBCAAC SoundFilterElem
BBBA2C SpamMessages
BBBA00 SoundProviderPreferences
287CB4 A6E500 FFFFFFFF
BB818C AnimKitPriority
BB8274 AnimKitSegment
BB835C AnimReplacement
BB8444 AnimReplacementSet
BB97A4 CharComponentTextureLayouts
BB97D0 CharComponentTextureSections
BB9854 CharStartOutfit
BB9664 CharacterLoadout
BB974C CharacterLoadoutItem
BB9A90 CreatureDisplayInfo
BB9A64 CreatureDisplayInfoExtra
BB9ABC CreatureFamily
BB9B14 CreatureModelData
BBA170 GameTips
BBA1C8 GlueScreenEmote
BBA5E8 GuildColorBackground
BBA614 GuildColorBorder
BBA640 GuildColorEmblem
BBA698 HelmetAnimScaling
BBA6C4 HelmetGeosetVisData
BBAA8C ItemDisplayInfo
BBADA0 ItemVisuals
BBAD74 ItemVisualEffects
BBB008 LoadingScreens
BBB270 NameGen
BBC9A4 ObjectEffect
BBC9D0 ObjectEffectGroup
BBC9FC ObjectEffectModifier
BBCA28 ObjectEffectPackage
BBCA54 ObjectEffectPackageElem
BBB3D0 ParticleColor
BBBD18 SpellEffect
BBC240 SpellVisualEffectName
BBC26C SpellVisualKit
289614 A71A58 FFFFFFFF
BBCC20 FileData
BBCE88 SoundEntriesAdvanced
BBCEB4 SoundEntries
292F68 A6DBB0 FFFFFFFF
BB7A4C Achievement
BB7B34 Achievement_Criteria
BB7C1C Achievement_Category
BB852C AreaGroup
BB8614 AreaPOI
BB86FC AreaAssignment
BB87E4 AreaTrigger
BB88CC AreaTriggerActionSet
BB89B4 AreaTriggerBox
BB8A9C AreaTriggerSphere
BB8B84 ArmorLocation
BB8C6C AuctionHouse
BB8D54 BankBagSlotPrices
BB8F24 BarberShopStyle
BB900C BattlemasterList
BB90F4 CameraMode
BB91DC CameraShakes
BB92C4 CastableRaidBuffs
BB9880 CharTitles
BB98D8 ChatChannels
BB995C ChrClassesXPowerTypes
BB99B4 ChrSpecialization
BB99E0 CinematicCamera
BB9A0C CinematicSequences
BB9A38 CombatCondition
BB9AE8 CreatureImmunities
BB9B40 CreatureMovementInfo
BB9B6C CreatureSoundData
BB9B98 CreatureSpellData
BB9BC4 CreatureType
BB9BF0 Criteria
BB9F60 CriteriaTreeXEffect
BB9C1C CurrencyTypes
BB9C48 CurrencyCategory
BB9C74 DanceMoves
BB9CA0 DeathThudLookups
BB9D24 DestructibleModelData
BB9D50 Difficulty
BB9D7C DungeonEncounter
BB9DA8 DungeonMap
BB9DD4 DungeonMapChunk
BB9E00 DurabilityCosts
BB9E2C DurabilityQuality
BB9E58 Emotes
BB9E84 EmotesTextData
BB9EB0 EmotesTextSound
BB9EDC EmotesText
BB9F08 EnvironmentalDamage
BB9F8C Exhaustion
BB9F34 CriteriaTree
BB9FE4 Faction
BBA094 FootstepTerrainLookup
BBA03C FriendshipRepReaction
BBA068 FriendshipReputation
BBA0C0 GameObjectArtKit
BBA0EC GameObjectDiffAnimMap
BBA118 GameObjectDisplayInfo
BBA144 GameTables
BBA19C GemProperties
BBA1F4 GlyphProperties
BBA220 GlyphSlot
BBA24C GMSurveyAnswers
BBA278 GMSurveyCurrentSurvey
BBA2A4 GMSurveyQuestions
BBA2D0 GMSurveySurveys
BBA2FC GMTicketCategory
BBA328 gtBarberShopCostBase
BBA354 gtBattlePetTypeDamageMod
BBA380 gtBattlePetXP
BBA3AC gtCombatRatings
BBA3D8 gtChanceToMeleeCrit
BBA404 gtChanceToMeleeCritBase
BBA430 gtChanceToSpellCrit
BBA45C gtChanceToSpellCritBase
BBA488 gtItemSocketCostPerLevel
BBA4B4 gtNPCManaCostScaler
BBA4E0 gtOCTBaseHPByClass
BBA50C gtOCTBaseMPByClass
BBA538 gtOCTClassCombatRatingScalar
BBA564 gtOCTHpPerStamina
BBA590 gtRegenMPPerSpt
BBA5BC gtSpellScaling
BBA66C GuildPerkSpells
BBA6F0 HolidayDescriptions
BBA71C HolidayNames
BBA748 Holidays
BBA774 ImportPriceArmor
BBA7A0 ImportPriceQuality
BBA7CC ImportPriceShield
BBA7F8 ImportPriceWeapon
BBA850 ItemArmorQuality
BBA824 ItemArmorTotal
BBA87C ItemArmorShield
BBA8A8 ItemBagFamily
BBA900 ItemDamageAmmo
BBA92C ItemDamageOneHand
BBA958 ItemDamageOneHandCaster
BBA984 ItemDamageRanged
BBA9B0 ItemDamageThrown
BBA9DC ItemDamageTwoHand
BBAA08 ItemDamageTwoHandCaster
BBAA34 ItemDamageWand
BBAA60 ItemDisenchantLoot
BBAAB4 ItemGroupSounds
BBAAE0 ItemLimitCategory
BBAB0C ItemNameDescription
BBAB38 ItemPetFood
BBAB64 ItemPriceBase
BBAB90 ItemPurchaseGroup
BBABBC ItemRandomProperties
BBABE8 ItemRandomSuffix
BBAC14 ItemReforge
BBAC40 ItemSet
BBAC98 ItemSpecOverride
BBAC6C ItemSpec
BBACC4 ItemSubClassMask
BBAD1C ItemUpgrade
BBAD48 ItemUpgradePath
BBADCC JournalEncounterCreature
BBADF8 JournalEncounterItem
BBAE24 JournalEncounter
BBAE50 JournalEncounterSection
BBAE7C JournalInstance
BBAEA8 JournalTier
BBAED4 JournalTierXInstance
BBAF00 LanguageWords
BBAF2C Languages
BBAF58 LfgDungeonExpansion
BBAF84 LfgDungeonGroup
BBAFB0 LfgDungeonsGroupingMap
BBAFDC LfgDungeons
BBB034 LoadingScreenTaxiSplines
BBB060 Lock
BBB08C LockType
BBB0B8 MailTemplate
BBB0E4 MapDifficulty
BBB110 Material
BBB13C ModifierTree
BBB168 MountCapability
BBB194 MountType
BBB29C NPCSounds
BBB320 OverrideSpellData
BBB34C Package
BBB378 PageTextMaterial
BBB3A4 PaperDollItemFrame
BBB3FC Phase
BBB454 PhaseXPhaseGroup
BBB480 PlayerCondition
BBB4AC PowerDisplay
BBB4D8 PvpDifficulty
BBB504 QuestFactionReward
BBB530 QuestInfo
BBB55C QuestPOIBlob
BBB588 QuestPOIPoint
BBB5B4 QuestSort
BBB5E0 QuestXP
BBB60C QuestV2
BBB638 QuestFeedbackEffect
BBB6E8 ResearchBranch
BBB6BC ResearchField
BBB714 ResearchProject
BBB740 ResearchSite
BBB690 RandPropPoints
BBB76C ScalingStatDistribution
BBB798 ScalingStatValues
BBB7C4 Scenario
BBB7F0 ScenarioStep
BBB81C ScenarioEventEntry
BBB848 ScreenEffect
BBB874 ScreenLocation
BBB8A0 ServerMessages
BBB8CC SkillLineAbility
BBB8F8 SkillLineAbilitySortedSpell
BBB924 SkillLine
BBB950 SkillRaceClassInfo
BBB97C SkillTiers
BBB9A8 SoundAmbience
BBB9D4 SoundAmbienceFlavor
BBBA58 SpecializationSpells
BBBA84 SpellActivationOverlay
BBBAB0 SpellAuraOptions
BBBADC SpellAuraRestrictions
BBBB08 SpellAuraVisibility
BBBB34 SpellAuraVisXChrSpec
BBBB60 SpellCastingRequirements
BBBB8C SpellCastTimes
BBBBB8 SpellCategories
BBBBE4 SpellCategory
BBBC10 SpellChainEffects
BBBC3C SpellClassOptions
BBBC68 SpellCooldowns
BBC10C Spell
BBBC94 SpellDescriptionVariables
BBBCC0 SpellDispelType
BBBCEC SpellDuration
BBBD44 SpellEffectCameraShakes
BBBD70 SpellEffectScaling
BBBD9C SpellEquippedItems
BBBDC8 SpellFlyout
BBBDF4 SpellFlyoutItem
BBBE20 SpellFocusObject
BBBE4C SpellIcon
BBBE78 SpellInterrupts
BBBEA4 SpellItemEnchantment
BBBED0 SpellItemEnchantmentCondition
BBBEFC SpellKeyboundOverride
BBBF28 SpellLearnSpell
BBBF54 SpellLevels
BBBF80 SpellMechanic
BBBFAC SpellMisc
BBBFD8 SpellMissile
BBC004 SpellMissileMotion
BBC05C SpellRadius
BBC088 SpellRange
BBC030 SpellPower
BBC0E0 SpellReagents
BBC0B4 SpellRuneCost
BBC138 SpellScaling
BBC164 SpellShapeshift
BBC190 SpellShapeshiftForm
BBC1BC SpellSpecialUnitEffect
BBC1E8 SpellTargetRestrictions
BBC214 SpellTotems
BBC2F0 SpellVisual
BBC298 SpellVisualKitAreaModel
BBC2C4 SpellVisualKitModelAttach
BBC31C Stationery
BBC348 StringLookups
BBC374 SummonProperties
BBC3A0 Talent
BBC3CC TaxiNodes
BBC3F8 TaxiPathNode
BBC424 TaxiPath
BBC450 TerrainTypeSounds
BBC47C TotemCategory
BBC4A8 TradeSkillCategory
BBC4D4 TransportAnimation
BBC500 TransportPhysics
BBC52C TransportRotation
BBC558 UnitBloodLevels
BBC584 UnitBlood
BBC5B0 UnitCondition
BBC5DC UnitPowerBar
BBC608 Vehicle
BBC634 VehicleSeat
BBC660 VehicleUIIndicator
BBC68C VehicleUIIndSeat
BBC6B8 VocalUISounds
BBC6E4 World_PVP_Area
BBC710 WeaponImpactSounds
BBC73C WeaponSwingSounds2
BBC768 WorldEffect
BBC794 WorldElapsedTimer
BBC7C0 WorldMapArea
BBC7EC WorldMapContinent
BBC818 WorldMapOverlay
BBC844 WorldMapTransforms
BBC870 WorldState
BBC89C WorldStateUI
BBC8F4 ZoneIntroMusicTable
BBC920 ZoneMusic
BBC94C WorldStateZoneSounds
BBC8C8 WorldStateExpression
BBC978 WorldChunkSounds
BBB428 PhaseShiftZoneSounds
BBCC4C FootprintTextures
BBCC78 GroundEffectDoodad
BBCCA4 GroundEffectTexture
BBCCD0 Light
BBCD54 LightSkybox
BBCD80 LiquidMaterial
BBCDAC LiquidObject
BBCDD8 LiquidType
BBCE30 SoundEmitterPillPoints
BBCE5C SoundEmitters
BBCEE0 SoundEntriesFallbacks
BBCF0C TerrainMaterial
BBCF38 TerrainType
BBCF90 Weather
BBCFBC WMOAreaTable
BBCFE8 ZoneLight
BBD014 ZoneLightPoint
BBCBC8 AnimationData
BBCBF4 AreaTable
BBCCFC LightData
BBCD28 LightParams
BBCE04 Map
```

----------


## kingcrypto

is this TLS pattern A1 ?? ?? ?? ?? 8B 04 81 8B 88 08 00 00 00 8B 55 08 3B
changed?

----------


## Sacred

Some offsets:


```
public enum Globals
{
    Descriptors = 0x8,
    PlayerName = 0xDC92D8,
    CurrentRealm = 0xDC9466,
    CurrentTargetGUID = 0xC6B908,
    LastTargetGUID = 0xC6B910,
    FocusTargetGUID = 0xC6B928,
    MouseOverGUID = 0xC6B8F0, 
    PetGUID = 0xCDAAF8,
    FollowGUID = 0xC2BA20,
    ComboPoint = 0xC6B9B9,
    LootWindow = 0xCD8528,
    LootCount = 0xCD8538,
    SpellBookNumSpells = 0xCC807C,
    SpellBookSpellsPtr = 0xCC8080,
    SpellCooldownPtr = 0xBD0868,
    SpellCooldownOffset = 0xBD0870,
    PetNumSpells = 0xCC808C,
    PetSpellsPtr = 0xCC8090,
    Timestamp = 0xBBD054,
    nbItemsSellByMerchant = 0xCDF7C8,
    BuildNumber = 0xAB9634,
    GetMinimapZoneText = 0xC6B8CC,
    GetZoneText = GetMinimapZoneText + 0x8,
    GetSubZoneText = GetMinimapZoneText + 0x4,
    GetZoneID = 0xC6B974,
    MouseOver_Ptr = 0xC6B8C4,
    MouseOverItemId_Offset = 0x2B8,
    MouseOverSpellId_Offset = 0x2C0,
    RuneState = 0xCDD3E0,
    RuneType = 0xCDD37C,
    IsInGame = 0xD1108D,
    MountsListPtr = MountsCount + 0x4,
    MountsCount = 0xCC80D8,
    ContinentID = 0xA724AC,
    AuctionList = 0xD15A5C,
    AuctionOwner = AuctionList + 0x10,
    AuctionBidder = AuctionOwner + 0x10,
    LastErrorMessage = 0xC6ACE0,
    IsLoadingOrConnecting = 0xBC4328,
    IsLoading = 0xAB7D38,
    GetCurrencyInfo = 0xA8D578,
    GetHomeBindAreaId = 0xC292BC,
    SpellIsTargetting = 0xBD07D4,
    SpellIsPending = 0xBD08D0,
    ScriptGetLocale = 0xBBCBC4,
    MirrorTimer = 0xC6BD70,
    TotalGuildMembers = 0xCF83A4,
    GuildRosterInfoBase = 0xCF843C,
}

public enum WoWCustomFields
{
    MovementField = 0xE4,
    SpeedOffset = 0x80,
    CASTING_SPELL1 = 0xC08,
    CHANNELED_SPELL1 = 0xC20,
    CASTING_SPELL1_STARTTIME = 0xC18, 
    CASTING_SPELL1_ENDTIME = 0xC1C,
    CHANNELED_SPELL1_STARTIME = 0xC24,
    CHANNELED_SPELL1_ENDTIME = 0xC28,
}

public enum Camera
{
    AspectRatio = 0xAD743C,
    Pointer = 0xC6BEE4,
    Offset = 0x80D0
}

public enum CreatureType
{
    Offset1 = 0x968,
    Offset2 = 0x14
}

public enum CreatureRank
{
    Offset1 = 0x968,
    Offset2 = 0x1C
}

public enum ShapeshiftFormId
{
    Offset1 = 0xDC,
    Offset2 = 0x1C7
}

public enum WoWChat
{
    ChatBufferStart = 0xC6D740,
    NextMessage = 0x17C0
}

public enum WowObject
{
    X = 0x7E0,
    Y = 0x7E4,
    Z = 0x7E8,
    R = 0x7F0,
    P = 0x7F4,
    GameObjectX = 0x1EC,
    GameObjectY = 0x1F0,
    GameObjectZ = 0x1F4,
}
```


FrameXML events:


```
public enum EventId
{
    EVENT_UNIT_PET = 0x0,
    EVENT_UNIT_PET_2 = 0x2,
    EVENT_UNIT_TARGET = 0xC,
    EVENT_UNIT_DISPLAYPOWER = 0x12,
    EVENT_UNIT_DISPLAYPOWER_2 = 0x13,
    EVENT_UNIT_HEALTH = 0x14,
    EVENT_UNIT_MAXHEALTH = 0x1A,
    EVENT_UNIT_LEVEL = 0x2A,
    EVENT_UNIT_FACTION = 0x2B,
    EVENT_UNIT_FLAGS = 0x2F,
    EVENT_UNIT_FLAGS_2 = 0x30,
    EVENT_UNIT_ATTACK_SPEED = 0x32,
    EVENT_UNIT_ATTACK_SPEED_2 = 0x33,
    EVENT_UNIT_RANGEDDAMAGE = 0x34,
    EVENT_UNIT_DAMAGE = 0x3A,
    EVENT_UNIT_DAMAGE_2 = 0x3B,
    EVENT_UNIT_DAMAGE_3 = 0x3C,
    EVENT_UNIT_DAMAGE_4 = 0x3D,
    EVENT_UNIT_PET_EXPERIENCE = 0x41,
    EVENT_UNIT_PET_EXPERIENCE_2 = 0x42,
    EVENT_UNIT_DYNAMIC_FLAGS = 0x43,
    EVENT_UNIT_SPELL_HASTE = 0x45,
    EVENT_UNIT_STATS = 0x4C,
    EVENT_UNIT_STATS_2 = 0x4D,
    EVENT_UNIT_STATS_3 = 0x4E,
    EVENT_UNIT_STATS_4 = 0x4F,
    EVENT_UNIT_STATS_5 = 0x50,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES = 0x5B,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_2 = 0x5C,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_3 = 0x5D,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_4 = 0x5E,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_5 = 0x5F,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_6 = 0x60,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_7 = 0x61,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_8 = 0x62,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_9 = 0x63,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_10 = 0x64,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_11 = 0x65,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_12 = 0x66,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_13 = 0x67,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_14 = 0x68,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_15 = 0x69,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_16 = 0x6A,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_17 = 0x6B,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_18 = 0x6C,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_19 = 0x6D,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_20 = 0x6E,
    EVENT_UNIT_RESISTANCES_21 = 0x6F,
    EVENT_UNIT_ATTACK_POWER = 0x73,
    EVENT_UNIT_ATTACK_POWER_2 = 0x74,
    EVENT_UNIT_ATTACK_POWER_3 = 0x75,
    EVENT_UNIT_ATTACK_POWER_4 = 0x76,
    EVENT_UNIT_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER = 0x77,
    EVENT_UNIT_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER_2 = 0x78,
    EVENT_UNIT_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER_3 = 0x79,
    EVENT_UNIT_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER_4 = 0x7A,
    EVENT_UNIT_RANGEDDAMAGE_2 = 0x7B,
    EVENT_UNIT_RANGEDDAMAGE_3 = 0x7C,
    EVENT_UNIT_MANA = 0x7D,
    EVENT_UNIT_MANA_2 = 0x84,
    EVENT_UNIT_STATS_6 = 0x8B,
    EVENT_UNIT_LEVEL_2 = 0x8F,
    EVENT_UNIT_AURA = 0x92,
    EVENT_UNIT_COMBAT = 0x93,
    EVENT_UNIT_NAME_UPDATE = 0x94,
    EVENT_UNIT_PORTRAIT_UPDATE = 0x95,
    EVENT_UNIT_MODEL_CHANGED = 0x96,
    EVENT_UNIT_INVENTORY_CHANGED = 0x97,
    EVENT_UNIT_CLASSIFICATION_CHANGED = 0x98,
    EVENT_UNIT_COMBO_POINTS = 0x99,
    EVENT_UNIT_TARGETABLE_CHANGED = 0x9A,
    EVENT_ITEM_LOCK_CHANGED = 0x9B,
    EVENT_PLAYER_XP_UPDATE = 0x9C,
    EVENT_PLAYER_REGEN_DISABLED = 0x9D,
    EVENT_PLAYER_REGEN_ENABLED = 0x9E,
    EVENT_PLAYER_AURAS_CHANGED = 0x9F,
    EVENT_PLAYER_ENTER_COMBAT = 0xA0,
    EVENT_PLAYER_LEAVE_COMBAT = 0xA1,
    EVENT_PLAYER_TARGET_CHANGED = 0xA2,
    EVENT_PLAYER_FOCUS_CHANGED = 0xA3,
    EVENT_PLAYER_CONTROL_LOST = 0xA4,
    EVENT_PLAYER_CONTROL_GAINED = 0xA5,
    EVENT_PLAYER_FARSIGHT_FOCUS_CHANGED = 0xA6,
    EVENT_PLAYER_LEVEL_UP = 0xA7,
    EVENT_PLAYER_MONEY = 0xA8,
    EVENT_PLAYER_DAMAGE_DONE_MODS = 0xA9,
    EVENT_PLAYER_TOTEM_UPDATE = 0xAA,
    EVENT_ZONE_CHANGED = 0xAB,
    EVENT_ZONE_CHANGED_INDOORS = 0xAC,
    EVENT_ZONE_CHANGED_NEW_AREA = 0xAD,
    EVENT_MINIMAP_UPDATE_ZOOM = 0xAE,
    EVENT_MINIMAP_UPDATE_TRACKING = 0xAF,
    EVENT_SCREENSHOT_SUCCEEDED_2 = 0xB0,
    EVENT_SCREENSHOT_FAILED_2 = 0xB1,
    EVENT_ACTIONBAR_SHOWGRID = 0xB2,
    EVENT_ACTIONBAR_HIDEGRID = 0xB3,
    EVENT_ACTIONBAR_PAGE_CHANGED = 0xB4,
    EVENT_ACTIONBAR_SLOT_CHANGED = 0xB5,
    EVENT_ACTIONBAR_UPDATE_STATE = 0xB6,
    EVENT_ACTIONBAR_UPDATE_USABLE = 0xB7,
    EVENT_ACTIONBAR_UPDATE_COOLDOWN = 0xB8,
    EVENT_UPDATE_SUMMONPETS_ACTION = 0xB9,
    EVENT_UPDATE_BONUS_ACTIONBAR = 0xBA,
    EVENT_UPDATE_OVERRIDE_ACTIONBAR = 0xBB,
    EVENT_UPDATE_EXTRA_ACTIONBAR = 0xBC,
    EVENT_UPDATE_VEHICLE_ACTIONBAR = 0xBD,
    EVENT_UPDATE_POSSESS_BAR = 0xBE,
    EVENT_PARTY_MEMBERS_CHANGED = 0xBF,
    EVENT_PARTY_LEADER_CHANGED = 0xC0,
    EVENT_PARTY_MEMBER_ENABLE = 0xC1,
    EVENT_PARTY_MEMBER_DISABLE = 0xC2,
    EVENT_PARTY_LOOT_METHOD_CHANGED = 0xC3,
    EVENT_SYSMSG = 0xC4,
    EVENT_UI_ERROR_MESSAGE = 0xC5,
    EVENT_UI_INFO_MESSAGE = 0xC6,
    EVENT_UPDATE_CHAT_COLOR = 0xC7,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_ADDON = 0xC8,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_SYSTEM = 0xC9,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_SAY = 0xCA,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_PARTY = 0xCB,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_RAID = 0xCC,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_GUILD = 0xCD,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_OFFICER = 0xCE,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_YELL = 0xCF,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_WHISPER = 0xD0,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_WHISPER_INFORM = 0xD1,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_EMOTE = 0xD2,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_TEXT_EMOTE = 0xD3,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_SAY = 0xD4,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_PARTY = 0xD5,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_YELL = 0xD6,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_WHISPER = 0xD7,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_EMOTE = 0xD8,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL = 0xD9,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_JOIN = 0xDA,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_LEAVE = 0xDB,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_LIST = 0xDC,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_NOTICE = 0xDD,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_NOTICE_USER = 0xDE,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_AFK = 0xDF,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_DND = 0xE0,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_IGNORED = 0xE1,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_SKILL = 0xE2,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_LOOT = 0xE3,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_CURRENCY = 0xE4,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_MONEY = 0xE5,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_OPENING = 0xE6,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_TRADESKILLS = 0xE7,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_PET_INFO = 0xE8,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_MISC_INFO = 0xE9,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_XP_GAIN = 0xEA,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_HONOR_GAIN = 0xEB,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_FACTION_CHANGE = 0xEC,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BG_SYSTEM_NEUTRAL = 0xED,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BG_SYSTEM_ALLIANCE = 0xEE,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BG_SYSTEM_HORDE = 0xEF,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_RAID_LEADER = 0xF0,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_RAID_WARNING = 0xF1,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_RAID_BOSS_WHISPER = 0xF2,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_RAID_BOSS_EMOTE = 0xF3,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_FILTERED = 0xF4,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BATTLEGROUND = 0xF5,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BATTLEGROUND_LEADER = 0xF6,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_RESTRICTED = 0xF7,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_ACHIEVEMENT = 0xF9,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_GUILD_ACHIEVEMENT = 0xFA,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_PET_BATTLE_COMBAT_LOG = 0xFB,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_PET_BATTLE_INFO = 0xFC,
    EVENT_RAID_BOSS_WHISPER_2 = 0xFD,
    EVENT_RAID_BOSS_EMOTE_2 = 0xFE,
    EVENT_QUEST_BOSS_EMOTE = 0xFF,
    EVENT_LANGUAGE_LIST_CHANGED = 0x100,
    EVENT_TIME_PLAYED_MSG = 0x101,
    EVENT_SPELLS_CHANGED = 0x102,
    EVENT_CURRENT_SPELL_CAST_CHANGED = 0x103,
    EVENT_SPELL_UPDATE_COOLDOWN = 0x104,
    EVENT_SPELL_UPDATE_USABLE = 0x105,
    EVENT_SPELL_UPDATE_CHARGES = 0x106,
    EVENT_CHARACTER_POINTS_CHANGED = 0x107,
    EVENT_SKILL_LINES_CHANGED = 0x108,
    EVENT_ITEM_PUSH = 0x109,
    EVENT_LOOT_OPENED = 0x10A,
    EVENT_LOOT_SLOT_CLEARED = 0x10B,
    EVENT_LOOT_SLOT_CHANGED = 0x10C,
    EVENT_LOOT_CLOSED = 0x10D,
    EVENT_PLAYER_LOGIN = 0x10E,
    EVENT_PLAYER_LOGOUT = 0x10F,
    EVENT_PLAYER_ENTERING_WORLD = 0x110,
    EVENT_PLAYER_LEAVING_WORLD = 0x111,
    EVENT_PLAYER_ALIVE = 0x112,
    EVENT_PLAYER_DEAD = 0x113,
    EVENT_PLAYER_CAMPING = 0x114,
    EVENT_PLAYER_QUITING = 0x115,
    EVENT_LOGOUT_CANCEL = 0x116,
    EVENT_RESURRECT_REQUEST = 0x117,
    EVENT_PARTY_INVITE_REQUEST = 0x118,
    EVENT_PARTY_INVITE_CANCEL = 0x119,
    EVENT_GUILD_INVITE_REQUEST = 0x11A,
    EVENT_GUILD_INVITE_CANCEL = 0x11B,
    EVENT_GUILD_MOTD = 0x11C,
    EVENT_TRADE_REQUEST = 0x11D,
    EVENT_TRADE_REQUEST_CANCEL = 0x11E,
    EVENT_LOOT_BIND_CONFIRM = 0x11F,
    EVENT_EQUIP_BIND_CONFIRM = 0x120,
    EVENT_AUTOEQUIP_BIND_CONFIRM = 0x121,
    EVENT_USE_BIND_CONFIRM = 0x122,
    EVENT_DELETE_ITEM_CONFIRM = 0x123,
    EVENT_CURSOR_UPDATE = 0x124,
    EVENT_ITEM_TEXT_BEGIN = 0x125,
    EVENT_ITEM_TEXT_TRANSLATION = 0x126,
    EVENT_ITEM_TEXT_READY = 0x127,
    EVENT_ITEM_TEXT_CLOSED = 0x128,
    EVENT_GOSSIP_SHOW = 0x129,
    EVENT_GOSSIP_CONFIRM = 0x12A,
    EVENT_GOSSIP_CONFIRM_CANCEL = 0x12B,
    EVENT_GOSSIP_ENTER_CODE = 0x12C,
    EVENT_GOSSIP_CLOSED = 0x12D,
    EVENT_QUEST_GREETING = 0x12E,
    EVENT_QUEST_DETAIL = 0x12F,
    EVENT_QUEST_PROGRESS = 0x130,
    EVENT_QUEST_COMPLETE = 0x131,
    EVENT_QUEST_FINISHED = 0x132,
    EVENT_QUEST_ITEM_UPDATE = 0x133,
    EVENT_QUEST_AUTOCOMPLETE = 0x134,
    EVENT_TAXIMAP_OPENED = 0x135,
    EVENT_TAXIMAP_CLOSED = 0x136,
    EVENT_QUEST_LOG_UPDATE = 0x137,
    EVENT_TRAINER_SHOW = 0x138,
    EVENT_TRAINER_UPDATE = 0x139,
    EVENT_TRAINER_DESCRIPTION_UPDATE = 0x13A,
    EVENT_TRAINER_CLOSED = 0x13B,
    EVENT_CVAR_UPDATE = 0x13C,
    EVENT_TRADE_SKILL_SHOW = 0x13D,
    EVENT_TRADE_SKILL_UPDATE = 0x13E,
    EVENT_TRADE_SKILL_NAME_UPDATE = 0x13F,
    EVENT_TRADE_SKILL_CLOSE = 0x140,
    EVENT_MERCHANT_SHOW = 0x141,
    EVENT_MERCHANT_UPDATE = 0x142,
    EVENT_MERCHANT_FILTER_ITEM_UPDATE = 0x143,
    EVENT_MERCHANT_CLOSED = 0x144,
    EVENT_TRADE_SHOW = 0x145,
    EVENT_TRADE_CLOSED = 0x146,
    EVENT_TRADE_UPDATE = 0x147,
    EVENT_TRADE_ACCEPT_UPDATE = 0x148,
    EVENT_TRADE_TARGET_ITEM_CHANGED = 0x149,
    EVENT_TRADE_PLAYER_ITEM_CHANGED = 0x14A,
    EVENT_TRADE_MONEY_CHANGED = 0x14B,
    EVENT_PLAYER_TRADE_MONEY = 0x14C,
    EVENT_BAG_OPEN = 0x14D,
    EVENT_BAG_UPDATE = 0x14E,
    EVENT_BAG_UPDATE_DELAYED = 0x14F,
    EVENT_BAG_CLOSED = 0x150,
    EVENT_BAG_UPDATE_COOLDOWN = 0x151,
    EVENT_LOCALPLAYER_PET_RENAMED = 0x152,
    EVENT_UNIT_ATTACK_3 = 0x153,
    EVENT_UNIT_DEFENSE = 0x154,
    EVENT_PET_ATTACK_START = 0x155,
    EVENT_PET_ATTACK_STOP = 0x156,
    EVENT_UPDATE_MOUSEOVER_UNIT = 0x157,
    EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_SENT = 0x158,
    EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_START = 0x159,
    EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_STOP = 0x15A,
    EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_FAILED = 0x15B,
    EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_FAILED_QUIET = 0x15C,
    EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_INTERRUPTED = 0x15D,
    EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_DELAYED = 0x15E,
    EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_SUCCEEDED = 0x15F,
    EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_CHANNEL_START = 0x160,
    EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_CHANNEL_UPDATE = 0x161,
    EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_CHANNEL_STOP = 0x162,
    EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_INTERRUPTIBLE = 0x163,
    EVENT_UNIT_SPELLCAST_NOT_INTERRUPTIBLE = 0x164,
    EVENT_PLAYER_GUILD_UPDATE = 0x165,
    EVENT_QUEST_ACCEPT_CONFIRM = 0x166,
    EVENT_PLAYERBANKSLOTS_CHANGED = 0x167,
    EVENT_BANKFRAME_OPENED = 0x168,
    EVENT_BANKFRAME_CLOSED = 0x169,
    EVENT_PLAYERBANKBAGSLOTS_CHANGED = 0x16A,
    EVENT_FRIENDLIST_UPDATE = 0x16B,
    EVENT_IGNORELIST_UPDATE = 0x16C,
    EVENT_MUTELIST_UPDATE = 0x16D,
    EVENT_PET_BAR_UPDATE = 0x16E,
    EVENT_PET_BAR_UPDATE_COOLDOWN = 0x16F,
    EVENT_PET_BAR_SHOWGRID = 0x170,
    EVENT_PET_BAR_HIDEGRID = 0x171,
    EVENT_PET_BAR_HIDE_2 = 0x172,
    EVENT_PET_BAR_UPDATE_USABLE = 0x173,
    EVENT_MINIMAP_PING = 0x174,
    EVENT_MIRROR_TIMER_START = 0x175,
    EVENT_MIRROR_TIMER_PAUSE = 0x176,
    EVENT_MIRROR_TIMER_STOP = 0x177,
    EVENT_WORLD_MAP_UPDATE = 0x178,
    EVENT_AUTOFOLLOW_BEGIN = 0x179,
    EVENT_AUTOFOLLOW_END = 0x17A,
    EVENT_CINEMATIC_START = 0x17C,
    EVENT_CINEMATIC_STOP = 0x17D,
    EVENT_UPDATE_FACTION = 0x17E,
    EVENT_CLOSE_WORLD_MAP = 0x17F,
    EVENT_OPEN_TABARD_FRAME = 0x180,
    EVENT_CLOSE_TABARD_FRAME = 0x181,
    EVENT_TABARD_CANSAVE_CHANGED = 0x182,
    EVENT_GUILD_REGISTRAR_SHOW = 0x183,
    EVENT_GUILD_REGISTRAR_CLOSED = 0x184,
    EVENT_DUEL_REQUESTED = 0x185,
    EVENT_DUEL_OUTOFBOUNDS = 0x186,
    EVENT_DUEL_INBOUNDS = 0x187,
    EVENT_DUEL_FINISHED = 0x188,
    EVENT_TUTORIAL_TRIGGER = 0x189,
    EVENT_PET_DISMISS_START = 0x18A,
    EVENT_UPDATE_BINDINGS = 0x18B,
    EVENT_UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORMS = 0x18C,
    EVENT_UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORM_2 = 0x18D,
    EVENT_UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_USABLE = 0x18E,
    EVENT_UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_COOLDOWN = 0x18F,
    EVENT_WHO_LIST_UPDATE = 0x190,
    EVENT_PETITION_SHOW = 0x191,
    EVENT_PETITION_CLOSED = 0x192,
    EVENT_EXECUTE_CHAT_LINE = 0x193,
    EVENT_UPDATE_MACROS = 0x194,
    EVENT_UPDATE_TICKET = 0x195,
    EVENT_UPDATE_CHAT_WINDOWS = 0x196,
    EVENT_CONFIRM_XP_LOSS = 0x197,
    EVENT_CORPSE_IN_RANGE = 0x198,
    EVENT_CORPSE_IN_INSTANCE = 0x199,
    EVENT_CORPSE_OUT_OF_RANGE = 0x19A,
    EVENT_UPDATE_GM_STATUS = 0x19B,
    EVENT_PLAYER_UNGHOST = 0x19C,
    EVENT_BIND_ENCHANT = 0x19D,
    EVENT_REPLACE_ENCHANT = 0x19E,
    EVENT_TRADE_REPLACE_ENCHANT = 0x19F,
    EVENT_TRADE_POTENTIAL_BIND_ENCHANT = 0x1A0,
    EVENT_PLAYER_UPDATE_RESTING = 0x1A1,
    EVENT_UPDATE_EXHAUSTION = 0x1A2,
    EVENT_PLAYER_FLAGS_CHANGED = 0x1A3,
    EVENT_GUILD_ROSTER_UPDATE = 0x1A4,
    EVENT_GM_PLAYER_INFO = 0x1A5,
    EVENT_MAIL_SHOW = 0x1A6,
    EVENT_MAIL_CLOSED = 0x1A7,
    EVENT_SEND_MAIL_MONEY_CHANGED = 0x1A8,
    EVENT_SEND_MAIL_COD_CHANGED = 0x1A9,
    EVENT_MAIL_SEND_INFO_UPDATE = 0x1AA,
    EVENT_MAIL_SEND_SUCCESS = 0x1AB,
    EVENT_MAIL_INBOX_UPDATE = 0x1AC,
    EVENT_MAIL_LOCK_SEND_ITEMS = 0x1AD,
    EVENT_MAIL_UNLOCK_SEND_ITEMS = 0x1AE,
    EVENT_BATTLEFIELDS_SHOW = 0x1AF,
    EVENT_BATTLEFIELDS_CLOSED = 0x1B0,
    EVENT_UPDATE_BATTLEFIELD_STATUS = 0x1B1,
    EVENT_UPDATE_BATTLEFIELD_SCORE = 0x1B2,
    EVENT_BATTLEFIELD_QUEUE_TIMEOUT = 0x1B3,
    EVENT_AUCTION_HOUSE_SHOW = 0x1B4,
    EVENT_AUCTION_HOUSE_CLOSED = 0x1B5,
    EVENT_NEW_AUCTION_UPDATE = 0x1B6,
    EVENT_AUCTION_ITEM_LIST_UPDATE = 0x1B7,
    EVENT_AUCTION_OWNED_LIST_UPDATE = 0x1B8,
    EVENT_AUCTION_BIDDER_LIST_UPDATE = 0x1B9,
    EVENT_PET_UI_UPDATE = 0x1BA,
    EVENT_PET_UI_CLOSE = 0x1BB,
    EVENT_ADDON_LOADED = 0x1BC,
    EVENT_VARIABLES_LOADED = 0x1BD,
    EVENT_MACRO_ACTION_FORBIDDEN = 0x1BE,
    EVENT_ADDON_ACTION_FORBIDDEN = 0x1BF,
    EVENT_MACRO_ACTION_BLOCKED = 0x1C0,
    EVENT_ADDON_ACTION_BLOCKED = 0x1C1,
    EVENT_START_AUTOREPEAT_SPELL = 0x1C2,
    EVENT_STOP_AUTOREPEAT_SPELL = 0x1C3,
    EVENT_PET_STABLE_SHOW = 0x1C4,
    EVENT_PET_STABLE_UPDATE = 0x1C5,
    EVENT_PET_STABLE_UPDATE_PAPERDOLL = 0x1C6,
    EVENT_PET_STABLE_CLOSED = 0x1C7,
    EVENT_RAID_ROSTER_UPDATE = 0x1C8,
    EVENT_UPDATE_PENDING_MAIL = 0x1C9,
    EVENT_UPDATE_INVENTORY_ALERTS = 0x1CA,
    EVENT_UPDATE_INVENTORY_DURABILITY = 0x1CB,
    EVENT_UPDATE_TRADESKILL_RECAST = 0x1CC,
    EVENT_OPEN_MASTER_LOOT_LIST = 0x1CD,
    EVENT_UPDATE_MASTER_LOOT_LIST = 0x1CE,
    EVENT_START_LOOT_ROLL = 0x1CF,
    EVENT_CANCEL_LOOT_ROLL = 0x1D0,
    EVENT_CONFIRM_LOOT_ROLL = 0x1D1,
    EVENT_CONFIRM_DISENCHANT_ROLL = 0x1D2,
    EVENT_INSTANCE_BOOT_START = 0x1D3,
    EVENT_INSTANCE_BOOT_STOP = 0x1D4,
    EVENT_LEARNED_SPELL_IN_TAB = 0x1D5,
    EVENT_DISPLAY_SIZE_CHANGED = 0x1D6,
    EVENT_CONFIRM_TALENT_WIPE = 0x1D7,
    EVENT_CONFIRM_BINDER = 0x1D8,
    EVENT_MAIL_FAILED = 0x1D9,
    EVENT_CLOSE_INBOX_ITEM = 0x1DA,
    EVENT_CONFIRM_SUMMON = 0x1DB,
    EVENT_CANCEL_SUMMON = 0x1DC,
    EVENT_BILLING_NAG_DIALOG = 0x1DD,
    EVENT_IGR_BILLING_NAG_DIALOG = 0x1DE,
    EVENT_PLAYER_SKINNED = 0x1DF,
    EVENT_TABARD_SAVE_PENDING = 0x1E0,
    EVENT_UNIT_QUEST_LOG_CHANGED = 0x1E1,
    EVENT_PLAYER_PVP_KILLS_CHANGED = 0x1E2,
    EVENT_PLAYER_PVP_RANK_CHANGED = 0x1E3,
    EVENT_INSPECT_HONOR_UPDATE = 0x1E4,
    EVENT_UPDATE_WORLD_STATES = 0x1E5,
    EVENT_AREA_SPIRIT_HEALER_IN_RANGE = 0x1E6,
    EVENT_AREA_SPIRIT_HEALER_OUT_OF_RANGE = 0x1E7,
    EVENT_PLAYTIME_CHANGED = 0x1E8,
    EVENT_UPDATE_LFG_TYPES = 0x1E9,
    EVENT_UPDATE_LFG_LIST = 0x1EA,
    EVENT_UPDATE_LFG_LIST_INCREMENTAL = 0x1EB,
    EVENT_START_MINIGAME = 0x1EC,
    EVENT_MINIGAME_UPDATE = 0x1ED,
    EVENT_READY_CHECK = 0x1EE,
    EVENT_READY_CHECK_CONFIRM = 0x1EF,
    EVENT_READY_CHECK_FINISHED = 0x1F0,
    EVENT_RAID_TARGET_UPDATE = 0x1F1,
    EVENT_GMSURVEY_DISPLAY = 0x1F2,
    EVENT_UPDATE_INSTANCE_INFO = 0x1F3,
    EVENT_SOCKET_INFO_UPDATE = 0x1F4,
    EVENT_SOCKET_INFO_ACCEPT = 0x1F5,
    EVENT_SOCKET_INFO_SUCCESS = 0x1F6,
    EVENT_SOCKET_INFO_CLOSE = 0x1F7,
    EVENT_PETITION_VENDOR_SHOW = 0x1F8,
    EVENT_PETITION_VENDOR_CLOSED = 0x1F9,
    EVENT_PETITION_VENDOR_UPDATE = 0x1FA,
    EVENT_COMBAT_TEXT_UPDATE = 0x1FB,
    EVENT_QUEST_WATCH_UPDATE = 0x1FC,
    EVENT_KNOWLEDGE_BASE_SETUP_LOAD_SUCCESS = 0x1FD,
    EVENT_KNOWLEDGE_BASE_SETUP_LOAD_FAILURE = 0x1FE,
    EVENT_KNOWLEDGE_BASE_QUERY_LOAD_SUCCESS = 0x1FF,
    EVENT_KNOWLEDGE_BASE_QUERY_LOAD_FAILURE = 0x200,
    EVENT_KNOWLEDGE_BASE_ARTICLE_LOAD_SUCCESS = 0x201,
    EVENT_KNOWLEDGE_BASE_ARTICLE_LOAD_FAILURE = 0x202,
    EVENT_KNOWLEDGE_BASE_SYSTEM_MOTD_UPDATED = 0x203,
    EVENT_KNOWLEDGE_BASE_SERVER_MESSAGE = 0x204,
    EVENT_ARENA_TEAM_UPDATE = 0x205,
    EVENT_ARENA_TEAM_ROSTER_UPDATE = 0x206,
    EVENT_ARENA_TEAM_INVITE_REQUEST = 0x207,
    EVENT_KNOWN_TITLES_UPDATE = 0x208,
    EVENT_NEW_TITLE_EARNED = 0x209,
    EVENT_OLD_TITLE_LOST = 0x20A,
    EVENT_LFG_UPDATE = 0x20B,
    EVENT_LFG_PROPOSAL_UPDATE = 0x20C,
    EVENT_LFG_PROPOSAL_SHOW = 0x20D,
    EVENT_LFG_PROPOSAL_FAILED = 0x20E,
    EVENT_LFG_PROPOSAL_SUCCEEDED = 0x20F,
    EVENT_LFG_ROLE_UPDATE = 0x210,
    EVENT_LFG_ROLE_CHECK_UPDATE = 0x211,
    EVENT_LFG_ROLE_CHECK_SHOW = 0x212,
    EVENT_LFG_ROLE_CHECK_HIDE = 0x213,
    EVENT_LFG_ROLE_CHECK_ROLE_CHOSEN = 0x214,
    EVENT_LFG_QUEUE_STATUS_UPDATE = 0x215,
    EVENT_LFG_BOOT_PROPOSAL_UPDATE = 0x216,
    EVENT_LFG_LOCK_INFO_RECEIVED = 0x217,
    EVENT_LFG_UPDATE_RANDOM_INFO = 0x218,
    EVENT_LFG_OFFER_CONTINUE = 0x219,
    EVENT_LFG_OPEN_FROM_GOSSIP = 0x21A,
    EVENT_LFG_COMPLETION_REWARD = 0x21B,
    EVENT_LFG_INVALID_ERROR_MESSAGE = 0x21C,
    EVENT_PARTY_LFG_RESTRICTED = 0x21D,
    EVENT_PLAYER_ROLES_ASSIGNED = 0x21E,
    EVENT_COMBAT_RATING_UPDATE = 0x21F,
    EVENT_MODIFIER_STATE_CHANGED = 0x220,
    EVENT_UPDATE_STEALTH = 0x221,
    EVENT_ENABLE_TAXI_BENCHMARK = 0x222,
    EVENT_DISABLE_TAXI_BENCHMARK = 0x223,
    EVENT_VOICE_START = 0x224,
    EVENT_VOICE_STOP = 0x225,
    EVENT_VOICE_STATUS_UPDATE = 0x226,
    EVENT_VOICE_CHANNEL_STATUS_UPDATE = 0x227,
    EVENT_UPDATE_FLOATING_CHAT_WINDOWS = 0x228,
    EVENT_RAID_INSTANCE_WELCOME = 0x229,
    EVENT_MOVIE_RECORDING_PROGRESS = 0x22A,
    EVENT_MOVIE_COMPRESSING_PROGRESS = 0x22B,
    EVENT_MOVIE_UNCOMPRESSED_MOVIE = 0x22C,
    EVENT_VOICE_PUSH_TO_TALK_START = 0x22D,
    EVENT_VOICE_PUSH_TO_TALK_STOP = 0x22E,
    EVENT_GUILDBANKFRAME_OPENED = 0x22F,
    EVENT_GUILDBANKFRAME_CLOSED = 0x230,
    EVENT_GUILDBANKBAGSLOTS_CHANGED = 0x231,
    EVENT_GUILDBANK_ITEM_LOCK_CHANGED = 0x232,
    EVENT_GUILDBANK_UPDATE_TABS = 0x233,
    EVENT_GUILDBANK_UPDATE_MONEY = 0x234,
    EVENT_GUILDBANKLOG_UPDATE = 0x235,
    EVENT_GUILDBANK_UPDATE_WITHDRAWMONEY = 0x236,
    EVENT_GUILDBANK_UPDATE_TEXT = 0x237,
    EVENT_GUILDBANK_TEXT_CHANGED = 0x238,
    EVENT_CHANNEL_UI_UPDATE = 0x239,
    EVENT_CHANNEL_COUNT_UPDATE = 0x23A,
    EVENT_CHANNEL_ROSTER_UPDATE = 0x23B,
    EVENT_CHANNEL_VOICE_UPDATE = 0x23C,
    EVENT_CHANNEL_INVITE_REQUEST = 0x23D,
    EVENT_CHANNEL_PASSWORD_REQUEST = 0x23E,
    EVENT_CHANNEL_FLAGS_UPDATED = 0x23F,
    EVENT_VOICE_SESSIONS_UPDATE = 0x240,
    EVENT_VOICE_CHAT_ENABLED_UPDATE = 0x241,
    EVENT_VOICE_LEFT_SESSION = 0x242,
    EVENT_INSPECT_READY = 0x243,
    EVENT_VOICE_SELF_MUTE = 0x244,
    EVENT_VOICE_PLATE_START = 0x245,
    EVENT_VOICE_PLATE_STOP = 0x246,
    EVENT_ARENA_SEASON_WORLD_STATE = 0x247,
    EVENT_GUILD_EVENT_LOG_UPDATE = 0x248,
    EVENT_GUILDTABARD_UPDATE = 0x249,
    EVENT_SOUND_DEVICE_UPDATE = 0x24A,
    EVENT_COMMENTATOR_MAP_UPDATE = 0x24B,
    EVENT_COMMENTATOR_ENTER_WORLD = 0x24C,
    EVENT_COMBAT_LOG_EVENT = 0x24D,
    EVENT_COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED = 0x24E,
    EVENT_COMMENTATOR_PLAYER_UPDATE = 0x24F,
    EVENT_PLAYER_ENTERING_BATTLEGROUND = 0x250,
    EVENT_BARBER_SHOP_OPEN = 0x251,
    EVENT_BARBER_SHOP_CLOSE = 0x252,
    EVENT_BARBER_SHOP_SUCCESS = 0x253,
    EVENT_BARBER_SHOP_APPEARANCE_APPLIED = 0x254,
    EVENT_CALENDAR_UPDATE_INVITE_LIST = 0x255,
    EVENT_CALENDAR_UPDATE_EVENT_LIST = 0x256,
    EVENT_CALENDAR_NEW_EVENT = 0x257,
    EVENT_CALENDAR_OPEN_EVENT = 0x258,
    EVENT_CALENDAR_CLOSE_EVENT = 0x259,
    EVENT_CALENDAR_UPDATE_EVENT_2 = 0x25A,
    EVENT_CALENDAR_UPDATE_PENDING_INVITES = 0x25B,
    EVENT_CALENDAR_EVENT_ALARM = 0x25C,
    EVENT_CALENDAR_UPDATE_ERROR = 0x25D,
    EVENT_CALENDAR_ACTION_PENDING = 0x25E,
    EVENT_CALENDAR_UPDATE_GUILD_EVENTS = 0x25F,
    EVENT_VEHICLE_ANGLE_SHOW = 0x260,
    EVENT_VEHICLE_ANGLE_UPDATE = 0x261,
    EVENT_VEHICLE_POWER_SHOW = 0x262,
    EVENT_UNIT_ENTERING_VEHICLE = 0x263,
    EVENT_UNIT_ENTERED_VEHICLE = 0x264,
    EVENT_UNIT_EXITING_VEHICLE = 0x265,
    EVENT_UNIT_EXITED_VEHICLE = 0x266,
    EVENT_VEHICLE_PASSENGERS_CHANGED = 0x267,
    EVENT_PLAYER_GAINS_VEHICLE_DATA = 0x268,
    EVENT_PLAYER_LOSES_VEHICLE_DATA = 0x269,
    EVENT_PET_FORCE_NAME_DECLENSION = 0x26A,
    EVENT_LEVEL_GRANT_PROPOSED = 0x26B,
    EVENT_SYNCHRONIZE_SETTINGS = 0x26C,
    EVENT_PLAY_MOVIE = 0x26D,
    EVENT_RUNE_POWER_UPDATE = 0x26E,
    EVENT_RUNE_TYPE_UPDATE = 0x26F,
    EVENT_ACHIEVEMENT_EARNED = 0x270,
    EVENT_CRITERIA_EARNED = 0x271,
    EVENT_CRITERIA_COMPLETE = 0x272,
    EVENT_CRITERIA_UPDATE = 0x273,
    EVENT_RECEIVED_ACHIEVEMENT_LIST = 0x274,
    EVENT_PET_RENAMEABLE = 0x275,
    EVENT_CURRENCY_DISPLAY_UPDATE = 0x276,
    EVENT_COMPANION_LEARNED = 0x277,
    EVENT_COMPANION_UNLEARNED = 0x278,
    EVENT_COMPANION_UPDATE = 0x279,
    EVENT_UNIT_THREAT_LIST_UPDATE = 0x27A,
    EVENT_UNIT_THREAT_SITUATION_UPDATE = 0x27B,
    EVENT_GLYPH_ADDED = 0x27C,
    EVENT_GLYPH_REMOVED = 0x27D,
    EVENT_GLYPH_UPDATED = 0x27E,
    EVENT_GLYPH_ENABLED = 0x27F,
    EVENT_GLYPH_DISABLED = 0x280,
    EVENT_USE_GLYPH = 0x281,
    EVENT_TRACKED_ACHIEVEMENT_UPDATE = 0x282,
    EVENT_ARENA_OPPONENT_UPDATE = 0x283,
    EVENT_INSPECT_ACHIEVEMENT_READY = 0x284,
    EVENT_RAISED_AS_GHOUL = 0x285,
    EVENT_PARTY_CONVERTED_TO_RAID = 0x286,
    EVENT_PVPQUEUE_ANYWHERE_SHOW = 0x287,
    EVENT_PVPQUEUE_ANYWHERE_UPDATE_AVAILABLE = 0x288,
    EVENT_QUEST_ACCEPTED = 0x289,
    EVENT_PLAYER_SPECIALIZATION_CHANGED = 0x28A,
    EVENT_PLAYER_TALENT_UPDATE = 0x28B,
    EVENT_ACTIVE_TALENT_GROUP_CHANGED = 0x28C,
    EVENT_PET_SPECIALIZATION_CHANGED = 0x28D,
    EVENT_PREVIEW_TALENT_POINTS_CHANGED = 0x28E,
    EVENT_PREVIEW_TALENT_PRIMARY_TREE_CHANGED = 0x28F,
    EVENT_WEAR_EQUIPMENT_SET = 0x290,
    EVENT_EQUIPMENT_SETS_CHANGED = 0x291,
    EVENT_INSTANCE_LOCK_START = 0x292,
    EVENT_INSTANCE_LOCK_STOP = 0x293,
    EVENT_INSTANCE_LOCK_WARNING = 0x294,
    EVENT_PLAYER_EQUIPMENT_CHANGED = 0x295,
    EVENT_ITEM_LOCKED = 0x296,
    EVENT_ITEM_UNLOCKED = 0x297,
    EVENT_TRADE_SKILL_FILTER_UPDATE = 0x298,
    EVENT_EQUIPMENT_SWAP_PENDING = 0x299,
    EVENT_EQUIPMENT_SWAP_FINISHED = 0x29A,
    EVENT_NPC_PVPQUEUE_ANYWHERE = 0x29B,
    EVENT_UPDATE_MULTI_CAST_ACTIONBAR = 0x29C,
    EVENT_ENABLE_XP_GAIN = 0x29D,
    EVENT_DISABLE_XP_GAIN = 0x29E,
    EVENT_UPDATE_EXPANSION_LEVEL_2 = 0x29F,
    EVENT_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_ENTRY_INVITE = 0x2A0,
    EVENT_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_ENTERED = 0x2A1,
    EVENT_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_QUEUE_REQUEST_RESPONSE = 0x2A2,
    EVENT_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_EJECT_PENDING = 0x2A3,
    EVENT_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_EJECTED = 0x2A4,
    EVENT_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_QUEUE_INVITE = 0x2A5,
    EVENT_BATTLEFIELD_MGR_STATE_CHANGE = 0x2A6,
    EVENT_PVP_TYPES_ENABLED = 0x2A7,
    EVENT_WORLD_STATE_UI_TIMER_UPDATE = 0x2A8,
    EVENT_WORLD_STATE_TIMER_START = 0x2A9,
    EVENT_WORLD_STATE_TIMER_STOP = 0x2AA,
    EVENT_END_BOUND_TRADEABLE = 0x2AB,
    EVENT_UPDATE_CHAT_COLOR_NAME_BY_CLASS = 0x2AC,
    EVENT_GMRESPONSE_RECEIVED = 0x2AD,
    EVENT_VEHICLE_UPDATE = 0x2AE,
    EVENT_WOW_MOUSE_NOT_FOUND = 0x2AF,
    EVENT_MAIL_SUCCESS = 0x2B1,
    EVENT_TALENTS_INVOLUNTARILY_RESET = 0x2B2,
    EVENT_INSTANCE_ENCOUNTER_ENGAGE_UNIT = 0x2B3,
    EVENT_QUEST_POI_UPDATE = 0x2B4,
    EVENT_PLAYER_DIFFICULTY_CHANGED = 0x2B5,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_PARTY_LEADER = 0x2B6,
    EVENT_VOTE_KICK_REASON_NEEDED = 0x2B7,
    EVENT_ENABLE_LOW_LEVEL_RAID = 0x2B8,
    EVENT_DISABLE_LOW_LEVEL_RAID = 0x2B9,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_TARGETICONS = 0x2BA,
    EVENT_AUCTION_HOUSE_DISABLED = 0x2BB,
    EVENT_AUCTION_MULTISELL_START = 0x2BC,
    EVENT_AUCTION_MULTISELL_UPDATE = 0x2BD,
    EVENT_AUCTION_MULTISELL_FAILURE = 0x2BE,
    EVENT_PET_SPELL_POWER_UPDATE = 0x2BF,
    EVENT_BN_CONNECTED = 0x2C0,
    EVENT_BN_DISCONNECTED = 0x2C1,
    EVENT_BN_SELF_ONLINE = 0x2C2,
    EVENT_BN_SELF_OFFLINE = 0x2C3,
    EVENT_BN_INFO_CHANGED = 0x2C4,
    EVENT_BN_FRIEND_LIST_SIZE_CHANGED = 0x2C5,
    EVENT_BN_FRIEND_INVITE_LIST_INITIALIZED = 0x2C6,
    EVENT_BN_FRIEND_INVITE_SEND_RESULT = 0x2C7,
    EVENT_BN_FRIEND_INVITE_ADDED = 0x2C8,
    EVENT_BN_FRIEND_INVITE_REMOVED = 0x2C9,
    EVENT_BN_FRIEND_INFO_CHANGED = 0x2CA,
    EVENT_BN_CUSTOM_MESSAGE_CHANGED = 0x2CB,
    EVENT_BN_CUSTOM_MESSAGE_LOADED = 0x2CC,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BN_WHISPER = 0x2CD,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BN_WHISPER_INFORM = 0x2CE,
    EVENT_BN_CHAT_WHISPER_UNDELIVERABLE = 0x2CF,
    EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_JOINED = 0x2D0,
    EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_LEFT = 0x2D1,
    EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_CLOSED = 0x2D2,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BN_CONVERSATION = 0x2D3,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BN_CONVERSATION_NOTICE = 0x2D4,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BN_CONVERSATION_LIST = 0x2D5,
    EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_MESSAGE_UNDELIVERABLE = 0x2D6,
    EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_MESSAGE_BLOCKED = 0x2D7,
    EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_MEMBER_JOINED = 0x2D8,
    EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_MEMBER_LEFT = 0x2D9,
    EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_MEMBER_UPDATED = 0x2DA,
    EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_CREATE_SUCCEEDED = 0x2DB,
    EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_CREATE_FAILED = 0x2DC,
    EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_INVITE_SUCCEEDED = 0x2DD,
    EVENT_BN_CHAT_CHANNEL_INVITE_FAILED = 0x2DE,
    EVENT_BN_BLOCK_LIST_UPDATED = 0x2DF,
    EVENT_BN_SYSTEM_MESSAGE = 0x2E0,
    EVENT_BN_REQUEST_FOF_SUCCEEDED = 0x2E1,
    EVENT_BN_REQUEST_FOF_FAILED = 0x2E2,
    EVENT_BN_NEW_PRESENCE = 0x2E3,
    EVENT_BN_TOON_NAME_UPDATED = 0x2E4,
    EVENT_BN_FRIEND_ACCOUNT_ONLINE = 0x2E5,
    EVENT_BN_FRIEND_ACCOUNT_OFFLINE = 0x2E6,
    EVENT_BN_FRIEND_TOON_ONLINE = 0x2E7,
    EVENT_BN_FRIEND_TOON_OFFLINE = 0x2E8,
    EVENT_BN_MATURE_LANGUAGE_FILTER = 0x2E9,
    EVENT_BATTLETAG_INVITE_SHOW = 0x2EA,
    EVENT_MASTERY_UPDATE = 0x2EB,
    EVENT_COMMENTATOR_SKIRMISH_QUEUE_REQUEST = 0x2EC,
    EVENT_COMMENTATOR_SKIRMISH_MODE_REQUEST = 0x2ED,
    EVENT_COMMENTATOR_PARTY_INFO_REQUEST = 0x2EE,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BN_INLINE_TOAST_ALERT = 0x2EF,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BN_INLINE_TOAST_BROADCAST = 0x2F0,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BN_INLINE_TOAST_BROADCAST_INFORM = 0x2F1,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BN_INLINE_TOAST_CONVERSATION = 0x2F2,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_BN_WHISPER_PLAYER_OFFLINE = 0x2F3,
    EVENT_FORGE_MASTER_OPENED = 0x2F4,
    EVENT_FORGE_MASTER_CLOSED = 0x2F5,
    EVENT_FORGE_MASTER_SET_ITEM = 0x2F6,
    EVENT_FORGE_MASTER_ITEM_CHANGED = 0x2F7,
    EVENT_PLAYER_TRADE_CURRENCY = 0x2F8,
    EVENT_TRADE_CURRENCY_CHANGED = 0x2F9,
    EVENT_WEIGHTED_SPELL_UPDATED = 0x2FA,
    EVENT_GUILD_XP_UPDATE = 0x2FB,
    EVENT_GUILD_PERK_UPDATE = 0x2FC,
    EVENT_GUILD_TRADESKILL_UPDATE = 0x2FD,
    EVENT_UNIT_POWER = 0x2FE,
    EVENT_UNIT_POWER_FREQUENT = 0x2FF,
    EVENT_UNIT_MAXPOWER = 0x300,
    EVENT_ENABLE_DECLINE_GUILD_INVITE = 0x301,
    EVENT_DISABLE_DECLINE_GUILD_INVITE = 0x302,
    EVENT_GUILD_RECIPE_KNOWN_BY_MEMBERS = 0x303,
    EVENT_ARTIFACT_UPDATE = 0x304,
    EVENT_ARTIFACT_HISTORY_READY = 0x305,
    EVENT_ARTIFACT_COMPLETE = 0x306,
    EVENT_ARTIFACT_DIG_SITE_UPDATED = 0x307,
    EVENT_ARCHAEOLOGY_TOGGLE = 0x308,
    EVENT_ARCHAEOLOGY_CLOSED = 0x309,
    EVENT_SPELL_FLYOUT_UPDATE = 0x30A,
    EVENT_UNIT_CONNECTION = 0x30B,
    EVENT_UNIT_HEAL_PREDICTION = 0x30C,
    EVENT_ENTERED_DIFFERENT_INSTANCE_FROM_PARTY = 0x30D,
    EVENT_UI_SCALE_CHANGED = 0x30E,
    EVENT_ROLE_CHANGED_INFORM = 0x30F,
    EVENT_GUILD_REWARDS_LIST = 0x310,
    EVENT_ROLE_POLL_BEGIN = 0x311,
    EVENT_REQUEST_CEMETERY_LIST_RESPONSE = 0x312,
    EVENT_WARGAME_REQUESTED = 0x313,
    EVENT_GUILD_NEWS_UPDATE = 0x314,
    EVENT_CHAT_SERVER_DISCONNECTED = 0x315,
    EVENT_CHAT_SERVER_RECONNECTED = 0x316,
    EVENT_STREAMING_ICON = 0x317,
    EVENT_RECEIVED_ACHIEVEMENT_MEMBER_LIST = 0x318,
    EVENT_SPELL_ACTIVATION_OVERLAY_SHOW = 0x319,
    EVENT_SPELL_ACTIVATION_OVERLAY_HIDE = 0x31A,
    EVENT_SPELL_ACTIVATION_OVERLAY_GLOW_SHOW = 0x31B,
    EVENT_SPELL_ACTIVATION_OVERLAY_GLOW_HIDE = 0x31C,
    EVENT_UNIT_PHASE = 0x31D,
    EVENT_UNIT_POWER_BAR_SHOW = 0x31E,
    EVENT_UNIT_POWER_BAR_HIDE = 0x31F,
    EVENT_UNIT_POWER_BAR_TIMER_UPDATE = 0x320,
    EVENT_GUILD_RANKS_UPDATE = 0x321,
    EVENT_PVP_RATED_STATS_UPDATE = 0x322,
    EVENT_PVP_REWARDS_UPDATE = 0x323,
    EVENT_CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_GUILD_XP_GAIN = 0x324,
    EVENT_UNIT_GUILD_LEVEL = 0x325,
    EVENT_GUILD_PARTY_STATE_UPDATED = 0x326,
    EVENT_PLAYER_AVG_ITEM_LEVEL_READY = 0x327,
    EVENT_ECLIPSE_DIRECTION_CHANGE = 0x328,
    EVENT_GET_ITEM_INFO_RECEIVED = 0x329,
    EVENT_MAX_SPELL_START_RECOVERY_OFFSET_CHANGED = 0x32A,
    EVENT_UNIT_HEALTH_FREQUENT = 0x32B,
    EVENT_GUILD_REP_UPDATED = 0x32C,
    EVENT_BN_BLOCK_FAILED_TOO_MANY = 0x32D,
    EVENT_SPELL_PUSHED_TO_ACTIONBAR = 0x32E,
    EVENT_START_TIMER = 0x32F,
    EVENT_LF_GUILD_POST_UPDATED = 0x330,
    EVENT_LF_GUILD_BROWSE_UPDATED = 0x331,
    EVENT_LF_GUILD_RECRUITS_UPDATED = 0x332,
    EVENT_LF_GUILD_MEMBERSHIP_LIST_UPDATED = 0x333,
    EVENT_LF_GUILD_RECRUIT_LIST_CHANGED = 0x334,
    EVENT_LF_GUILD_MEMBERSHIP_LIST_CHANGED = 0x335,
    EVENT_GUILD_CHALLENGE_UPDATED = 0x336,
    EVENT_GUILD_CHALLENGE_COMPLETED = 0x337,
    EVENT_RESTRICTED_ACCOUNT_WARNING = 0x338,
    EVENT_EJ_LOOT_DATA_RECIEVED = 0x339,
    EVENT_EJ_DIFFICULTY_UPDATE = 0x33A,
    EVENT_COMPACT_UNIT_FRAME_PROFILES_LOADED = 0x33B,
    EVENT_CONFIRM_BEFORE_USE = 0x33C,
    EVENT_CLEAR_BOSS_EMOTES = 0x33D,
    EVENT_INCOMING_RESURRECT_CHANGED = 0x33E,
    EVENT_TRIAL_CAP_REACHED_MONEY = 0x33F,
    EVENT_TRIAL_CAP_REACHED_LEVEL = 0x340,
    EVENT_REQUIRED_GUILD_RENAME_RESULT = 0x341,
    EVENT_GUILD_RENAME_REQUIRED = 0x342,
    EVENT_TRANSMOGRIFY_OPEN = 0x343,
    EVENT_TRANSMOGRIFY_CLOSE = 0x344,
    EVENT_TRANSMOGRIFY_UPDATE = 0x345,
    EVENT_TRANSMOGRIFY_SUCCESS = 0x346,
    EVENT_TRANSMOGRIFY_BIND_CONFIRM = 0x347,
    EVENT_VOID_STORAGE_OPEN = 0x348,
    EVENT_VOID_STORAGE_CLOSE = 0x349,
    EVENT_VOID_STORAGE_UPDATE = 0x34A,
    EVENT_VOID_STORAGE_CONTENTS_UPDATE = 0x34B,
    EVENT_VOID_STORAGE_DEPOSIT_UPDATE = 0x34C,
    EVENT_VOID_TRANSFER_DONE = 0x34D,
    EVENT_VOID_DEPOSIT_WARNING = 0x34E,
    EVENT_INVENTORY_SEARCH_UPDATE = 0x34F,
    EVENT_PLAYER_REPORT_SUBMITTED = 0x350,
    EVENT_SOR_BY_TEXT_UPDATED = 0x351,
    EVENT_MISSING_OUT_ON_LOOT = 0x352,
    EVENT_INELIGIBLE_FOR_LOOT = 0x353,
    EVENT_SHOW_FACTION_SELECT_UI = 0x354,
    EVENT_NEUTRAL_FACTION_SELECT_RESULT = 0x355,
    EVENT_SOR_START_EXPERIENCE_INCOMPLETE = 0x356,
    EVENT_SOR_COUNTS_UPDATED = 0x357,
    EVENT_SELF_RES_SPELL_CHANGED = 0x358,
    EVENT_SESSION_TIME_ALERT = 0x359,
    EVENT_PET_JOURNAL_LIST_UPDATE = 0x35A,
    EVENT_BATTLE_PET_CURSOR_CLEAR = 0x35B,
    EVENT_GROUP_ROSTER_UPDATE = 0x35C,
    EVENT_PVP_POWER_UPDATE = 0x35D,
    EVENT_PET_BATTLE_OPENING_START = 0x35E,
    EVENT_PET_BATTLE_OPENING_DONE = 0x35F,
    EVENT_PET_BATTLE_HEALTH_CHANGED = 0x360,
    EVENT_PET_BATTLE_MAX_HEALTH_CHANGED = 0x361,
    EVENT_PET_BATTLE_TURN_STARTED = 0x362,
    EVENT_PET_BATTLE_PET_CHANGED = 0x363,
    EVENT_PET_BATTLE_ABILITY_CHANGED = 0x364,
    EVENT_PET_BATTLE_CAPTURED = 0x365,
    EVENT_PET_BATTLE_XP_CHANGED = 0x366,
    EVENT_PET_BATTLE_LEVEL_CHANGED = 0x367,
    EVENT_PET_BATTLE_FINAL_ROUND = 0x368,
    EVENT_PET_BATTLE_OVER = 0x369,
    EVENT_PET_BATTLE_CLOSE = 0x36A,
    EVENT_PET_BATTLE_PET_ROUND_RESULTS = 0x36B,
    EVENT_PET_BATTLE_PET_ROUND_PLAYBACK_COMPLETE = 0x36C,
    EVENT_PET_BATTLE_ACTION_SELECTED = 0x36D,
    EVENT_PET_BATTLE_AURA_APPLIED = 0x36E,
    EVENT_PET_BATTLE_AURA_CHANGED = 0x36F,
    EVENT_PET_BATTLE_AURA_CANCELED = 0x370,
    EVENT_PET_BATTLE_PVP_DUEL_REQUESTED = 0x371,
    EVENT_PET_BATTLE_PVP_DUEL_REQUEST_CANCEL = 0x372,
    EVENT_PET_BATTLE_QUEUE_PROPOSE_MATCH = 0x373,
    EVENT_PET_BATTLE_QUEUE_PROPOSAL_DECLINED = 0x374,
    EVENT_PET_BATTLE_QUEUE_PROPOSAL_ACCEPTED = 0x375,
    EVENT_CHALLENGE_MODE_MAPS_UPDATE = 0x376,
    EVENT_CHALLENGE_MODE_COMPLETED = 0x377,
    EVENT_CHALLENGE_MODE_NEW_RECORD = 0x378,
    EVENT_CHALLENGE_MODE_LEADERS_UPDATE = 0x379,
    EVENT_SPELL_CONFIRMATION_PROMPT = 0x37A,
    EVENT_SPELL_CONFIRMATION_TIMEOUT = 0x37B,
    EVENT_BONUS_ROLL_STARTED = 0x37C,
    EVENT_BONUS_ROLL_FAILED = 0x37D,
    EVENT_BONUS_ROLL_RESULT = 0x37E,
    EVENT_SHOW_LOOT_TOAST = 0x37F,
    EVENT_BLACK_MARKET_OPEN = 0x380,
    EVENT_BLACK_MARKET_CLOSE = 0x381,
    EVENT_BLACK_MARKET_UNAVAILABLE = 0x382,
    EVENT_BLACK_MARKET_ITEM_UPDATE = 0x383,
    EVENT_BLACK_MARKET_BID_RESULT = 0x384,
    EVENT_BLACK_MARKET_OUTBID = 0x385,
    EVENT_BLACK_MARKET_WON = 0x386,
    EVENT_QUICK_TICKET_SYSTEM_STATUS = 0x387,
    EVENT_ITEM_RESTORATION_BUTTON_STATUS = 0x388,
    EVENT_QUICK_TICKET_THROTTLE_CHANGED = 0x389,
    EVENT_LOOT_ITEM_AVAILABLE = 0x38A,
    EVENT_LOOT_ROLLS_COMPLETE = 0x38B,
    EVENT_LOOT_ITEM_ROLL_WON = 0x38C,
    EVENT_SCENARIO_UPDATE = 0x38D,
    EVENT_SCENARIO_CRITERIA_UPDATE = 0x38E,
    EVENT_SCENARIO_POI_UPDATE = 0x38F,
    EVENT_PET_JOURNAL_PET_DELETED = 0x390,
    EVENT_LOOT_HISTORY_FULL_UPDATE = 0x391,
    EVENT_LOOT_HISTORY_ROLL_COMPLETE = 0x392,
    EVENT_LOOT_HISTORY_ROLL_CHANGED = 0x393,
    EVENT_LOOT_HISTORY_AUTO_SHOW = 0x394,
    EVENT_ITEM_UPGRADE_MASTER_OPENED = 0x395,
    EVENT_ITEM_UPGRADE_MASTER_CLOSED = 0x396,
    EVENT_ITEM_UPGRADE_MASTER_SET_ITEM = 0x397,
    EVENT_ITEM_UPGRADE_MASTER_UPDATE = 0x398,
    EVENT_PET_JOURNAL_PETS_HEALED = 0x399,
    EVENT_PET_JOURNAL_NEW_BATTLE_SLOT = 0x39A,
    EVENT_PET_JOURNAL_TRAP_LEVEL_SET = 0x39B,
    EVENT_UNIT_OTHER_PARTY_CHANGED = 0x39C,
    EVENT_ARENA_PREP_OPPONENT_SPECIALIZATIONS = 0x39D,
    EVENT_PET_JOURNAL_AUTO_SLOTTED_PET = 0x39E,
    EVENT_PET_BATTLE_QUEUE_STATUS = 0x39F,
    EVENT_SPELL_POWER_CHANGED = 0x3A0,
    EVENT_SCRIPT_ACHIEVEMENT_PLAYER_NAME = 0x3A1,
    EVENT_NEW_WMO_CHUNK = 0x3A2,
    FRAMEXML_EVENT_COUNT = 0x3A3
}
```

----------


## Jadd

> is this TLS pattern A1 ?? ?? ?? ?? 8B 04 81 8B 88 08 00 00 00 8B 55 08 3B
> changed?


Not sure, you should check it out.

----------


## Robske

```
        CMSG_CAST_SPELL = 443,
        CMSG_QUESTGIVER_ACCEPT_QUEST = 381, 
        CMSG_QUESTGIVER_COMPLETE_QUEST = 435, 
        CMSG_QUESTGIVER_SHARE_QUEST = 179, 
        CMSG_PET_ACTION = 1215,
```



```
        GetRawPosition = 35,
        GetRawFacing = 37,
        Interact = 65,
        GetObjectName = 73,
```

90% loading bar bug ftl.

----------


## Jokur

```
        public enum Battleground
        {

            BattlegroundStartTickcount = 0xCC8920,	// 5.0.4
            IsBattlegroundFinished = 0xCC8930, 		// 5.0.4
            BattlegroundWinner = 0xCC8934,		// 5.0.4
            UISelectedBattlegroundId = 0xCC88D4,	// 5.0.4
            BattlegroundInfo = 0xA8BC80,		        // 5.0.4	
            BattlegroundInfo_Id = 0x0,                          // 4.2.2
            BattlegroundInfo_Status = 0x0C,                // 4.2.2  
            BattlegroundInfo_ArraySize = 0x40,           // 4.2.2 

        }
```

----------


## andy2002ua

```
public enum GameObject
{ObjectNamePtr = 0x1B8, 
ObjectNameOffs = 0xB4, }

public enum UnitObject
{UnitNamePtr = 0x968, 
UnitNameOffs = 0x64, 
UnitSpeed = 0x850,
UnitHeight = 0x8A0,}

public enum PlayerCorpse // rebased 
{
PlayerCorpseX = 0xC6BC60,
PlayerCorpseY = PlayerCorpseX + 4,
PlayerCorpseZ = PlayerCorpseX + 8,}
```

----------


## Apoc

Seems they changed the quest cache and item cache structures again. As if it wasn't enough of a pain for the Cata xpac to update...

----------


## Frosttall

> Seems they changed the quest cache and item cache structures again. As if it wasn't enough of a pain for the Cata xpac to update...


at least they give us some time before releasing MoP  :Wink:

----------


## NitroGlycerine

Has anything changed with how spell cooldown list can be retrieved by iterating through the list of spells? I can't seem to get it working with the new SpellCooldownPtr offset.

----------


## Robske

Anyone experiencing issues with managed DirectX?

As in, not working at all. Can't even draw text.

----------


## Master674

<something used to be here... its gone now>

----------


## kingcrypto

```
THREADENTRY32 lpThreadEntry = {0};
lpThreadEntry.dwSize = sizeof(lpThreadEntry);

HANDLE hSnapShot = CreateToolhelp32Snapshot(TH32CS_SNAPTHREAD, PROC_ID);
if(hSnapShot == INVALID_HANDLE_VALUE)
	throw GetLastError();

BOOL bThread = Thread32First(hSnapShot, &lpThreadEntry);

while( bThread )
{
	if(lpThreadEntry.th32OwnerProcessID == PROC_ID)
	{
		HANDLE hThread = OpenThread(THREAD_GET_CONTEXT|THREAD_QUERY_INFORMATION, false, lpThreadEntry.th32ThreadID);
		if(!hThread)
			throw GetLastError();

		#ifdef _WIN64
			WOW64_CONTEXT ctx = {CONTEXT_SEGMENTS};
			WOW64_LDT_ENTRY ldtEntry;
			Wow64GetThreadContext(hThread, &ctx);
			Wow64GetThreadSelectorEntry(hThread, ctx.SegFs, &ldtEntry);
		#else
			CONTEXT ctx = {CONTEXT_SEGMENTS};
			LDT_ENTRY ldtEntry;
			GetThreadContext(hThread, &ctx);
			GetThreadSelectorEntry(hThread, ctx.SegFs, &ldtEntry);
		#endif
		CloseHandle(hThread);

		DWORD_PTR dwThreadFSBase = ldtEntry.BaseLow |
			 (ldtEntry.HighWord.Bytes.BaseMid << 16) |
			 (ldtEntry.HighWord.Bytes.BaseHi << 24);

		DWORD_PTR dwThreadLocalStorage = Read<DWORD_PTR>( Read<DWORD_PTR>( dwThreadFSBase + 0x2C ) );
	}

	bThread = Thread32Next(hSnapShot, &lpThreadEntry);
}

CloseHandle(hSnapShot);
```

This not work anymore? I got ThreadLocalStorage but how to access FirstObject?

----------


## evil2

> Has anything changed with how spell cooldown list can be retrieved by iterating through the list of spells? I can't seem to get it working with the new SpellCooldownPtr offset.


no, spellcd is the same

const uint SpellCooldownPtr = 0xBD0868 + 0x8;
const uint SpellCdNext = 0x04;
const uint SpellCdId = 0x08;
const uint SpellCdTimeStart = 0x10;
const uint SpellCdTimeCd1 = 0x14; // cd1
const uint SpellCdTimeCd2 = 0x20; // cd2
const uint SpellCdTimeCd3 = 0x30; // gcd

----------


## JuJuBoSc

```
        private uint GetPowerIndexByPowerType(Enums.WowUnitPowerType PowerType)
        {
            uint Index = WoW.Memory.BlackMagic.ReadByte(WoW.Memory.BlackMagic.ReadUInt(BaseAddress + 0xDC) + 0x49) + (uint)PowerType + 16 * (uint)WoW.Memory.BlackMagic.ReadByte(WoW.Memory.BlackMagic.ReadUInt(BaseAddress + 0xDC) + 0x49);
            uint Result = WoW.Memory.BlackMagic.ReadUInt(WoW.Memory.BaseAddress + 0xC2B68C + Index * 4);
            return Result;
        }

        private uint GetPowerByPowerType(Enums.WowUnitPowerType PowerType)
        {

            uint index = GetPowerIndexByPowerType(PowerType);

            return WoW.Memory.BlackMagic.ReadUInt(BaseAddress + index * 4 + 0x1298);

        }

        public enum WowUnitPowerType
        {
            Mana = 0,
            Rage = 1,
            Focus = 2,
            Energy = 3,
            Happiness = 4,
            Runes = 5,
            RunicPower = 6,
            SouldShards = 7,
            Eclipse = 8,
            HolyPower = 9,
        }
```

Need to be improved, but can help some people.

----------


## doityourself

Powers are:



```
enum PowerType : int
{
    Mana          = 0,
    Rage          = 1,
    Focus         = 2,
    Energy        = 3,
    Chi           = 4,
    Runes         = 5,
    RunicPower    = 6,
    SoulShards    = 7,
    Eclipse       = 8,
    HolyPower     = 9,
    Alternate     = 10,
    DarkForce     = 11,
    LightForce    = 12,
    ShadowOrbs    = 13,
    BurningEmbers = 14,
    DemonicFury   = 15,
    ArcaneCharges = 16
};
```

----------


## dragonbane24

Is it just me or did they add a new field for fishing. It doesn't show up in either of the Casting or Channeled fields. Found it a bit further down the structure.



```
public enum WoWCustomFields
{
    MovementField = 0xE4,
    SpeedOffset = 0x80,
    CASTING_SPELL1 = 0xC08,
    CHANNELED_SPELL1 = 0xC20,
    CASTING_SPELL1_STARTTIME = 0xC18, 
    CASTING_SPELL1_ENDTIME = 0xC1C,
    CHANNELED_SPELL1_STARTIME = 0xC24,
    CHANNELED_SPELL1_ENDTIME = 0xC28,

    FishChanneledCasting = 0xD70,   // 5.0.4 (16016) 

}
```

----------


## NitroGlycerine

> no, spellcd is the same


Thanks! (turned out I was using a wrong offset)

Anyone stumbled on the aura table offsets per chance?

----------


## hamburger12

DWORD PlayerBasePointer = 0x00A6D420;//Ready
DWORD PlayerBaseOffset1 = 0x48;//Ready
DWORD PlayerBaseOffset2 = 0x24;//Ready

----------


## kingcrypto

nameStorePtr = 0xBB6C50 + 0x8
nameMaskOffset = 0x24;
nameBaseOffset = 0x1C;
nameStringOffset = 0x21;

----------


## NitroGlycerine

Anyone found the aura tables yet? I'm struggling to find them.

----------


## kingcrypto

> Anyone found the aura tables yet? I'm struggling to find them.


i am try to find all day but not success

----------


## Frosttall

```

public struct AuraStruct        {            public int Unk0; //0 - 3                <--------------------------------------Type guessed            public int NbVariableEffects; //4 - 7            public uint VariableEffectsPtr; //8 - 11            public int Unk12; //12 - 15             <--------------------------------------Type guessed            public ulong CreatorGuid; //16 - 23            public int AuraId; //24 - 27            public byte Unk28; //28                 <--------------------------------------Type guessed            public byte StackCount; //29             public ushort Level; //30 - 31            public uint Duration; //32 - 35            public uint EndTime; //36 - 39            //Don't know what they're used for            public float VariableEffect1 { get { return WowMem.Read<float>(WowMem.Read<uint>(VariableEffectsPtr)); } }            public float VariableEffect2 { get { return WowMem.Read<float>(WowMem.Read<uint>(VariableEffectsPtr) + 4); } }            public float VariableEffect3 { get { return WowMem.Read<float>(WowMem.Read<uint>(VariableEffectsPtr) + 8); } }        } 


```



```

int v14 = WowMem.Read<int>(Unit.BaseAddress + MemEnums.BuffOffsets.AURA_COUNT_1);            int v15 = v14;            if (v14 == -1)                v15 = WowMem.Read<int>(Unit.BaseAddress + MemEnums.BuffOffsets.AURA_COUNT_2);            for (uint i = 0; i < v15; i++)            {                uint v17;                if (v14 == -1)                    v17 = WowMem.Read<uint>(Unit.BaseAddress + (uint)MemEnums.BuffOffsets.AURA_TABLE1) + (uint)(i * (uint)MemEnums.BuffOffsets.AURA_SIZE);                else                    v17 = Unit.BaseAddress + (uint)MemEnums.BuffOffsets.AURA_TABLE2 + (uint)(i * (uint)MemEnums.BuffOffsets.AURA_SIZE);                if (v17 == 0) continue;                var spellId = WowMem.Read<uint>(v17 + (uint)MemEnums.BuffOffsets.AURA_SPELL_ID);                if (spellId <= 0) continue;                if (Auras.ContainsKey(v17))                    Auras[v17].Update(v17);                else                    Auras.Add(v17, new WowAura(v17));            } 


```




```
public enum BuffOffsets : uint
        {
            AURA_COUNT_1 = 0x1058, 
            AURA_COUNT_2 = 0xD5C,   
            AURA_TABLE1 = 0xD60,    
            AURA_TABLE2 = 0xD58,     
            AURA_SIZE = 0x30,      
            AURA_SPELL_ID = 0x18,   
        }
```

----------


## kingcrypto

thx mate very usefull

----------


## Jokur

Struggling with finding current spec. Anyone had any luck with it ?

----------


## Sacred

> Struggling with finding current spec. Anyone had any luck with it ?




```
        public Enums.Specialization CurrentSpecialization
        {
            get
            {
                    uint specializationGroup = Memory.BlackMagic.Read<uint>(Memory.WowBaseAddress + 0xCC82F4) + 1;
                    uint specializationIndex = Memory.BlackMagic.Read<uint>(Memory.WowBaseAddress + 0xCC8310 + (0x8 + (specializationGroup* 0x24)));
                    return (Enums.Specialization) specializationIndex;
            }
        }
```

For specialization enum see Constant data thread, i posted it there.

----------


## Pete550

> Struggling with finding current spec. Anyone had any luck with it ?


PlayerFields.CurrentSpecID 

specialization enum see sacreds post

----------


## Jokur

Thanks guys.

----------


## guizmows

Here are few updated DBC structs :

Map.dbc


```

[StructLayout(LayoutKind.Sequential)]    struct Map    {        public int id;        public uint iname;        public int type;        public int flags;        public int unk1;        public int unk2;        public uint name;        public int linkedZone;        public uint hordeIntro;        public uint allianceIntro;        public int multimap_id;        public float BattlefieldMapIconScale;        public int ghost_entrance_map;        public float ghost_entrance_x;        public float ghost_entrance_y;        public int timeOfDayOverride;        public int addon;        public int unkTime;        public int maxPlayers;    }; 


```

SpellCooldowns.dbc


```

[StructLayout(LayoutKind.Sequential)]    internal struct SpellCooldowns //5.0.4    {        public int id;        public int unk1;        public int unk2;        public uint CoolDown;        public uint m_recoveryTime;        public uint GlobalCoolDown;    } ; 


```

SpellEffect.dbc


```

    [StructLayout(LayoutKind.Sequential)]    public struct SpellEffectRec //5.0.4    {        public uint Id;        public uint unk1;        public uint EffectType;        public float EffectMultipleValue;        public uint EffectApplyAuraName;        public uint EffectAmplitude;        public int EffectBasePoints;        public float unk_320_4;        public float DmgMultiplier;        public uint EffectChainTarget;        public int EffectDieSides;        public uint EffectItemType;        public uint EffectMechanic;        public int EffectMiscValue;        public int EffectMiscValueB;        public float EffectPointsPerComboPoint;        public uint EffectRadiusIndex;        public uint EffectRadiusMaxIndex;        public float EffectRealPointsPerLevel;        public uint EffectSpellClassMask1;        public uint EffectSpellClassMask2;        public uint EffectSpellClassMask3;        public float unk2;        public uint EffectTriggerSpell;        public float unk3; //looks like an angle        public uint EffectImplicitTargetA;        public uint EffectImplicitTargetB;        public uint EffectSpellId;        public uint EffectIndex;        public uint unk4;    } 


```



SpellLevels.dbc


```

    [StructLayout(LayoutKind.Sequential)]    internal struct SpellLevelsRec //5.0.4    {        public uint Id;         public int SpellId;        public uint flag; //0 2 4 5        public uint baseLevel;         public uint maxLevel;         public uint spellLevel;     } ; 


```



```

struct SpellMiscRec{  int Id;  int SpellId;  int int8;  int intC;  int int10;  int int14;  int int18;  int int1C_Flags;  int int20;  int int24;  int int28;  int int2C;  int int30;  int int34;  int int38;  int SpellCastTimesId;  int SpellDurationId;  int SpellRangeId;  float float48_TimeOrSpeedRelated;  int SpellVisualId;  int SpellVisualId_OverrideMaybe;  int SpellIconId;  int int58;  int int5C_Flags;}; 


```

I'm stuck on Spell.dbc
here is what I've found so far 


```

[StructLayout(LayoutKind.Sequential)]    internal struct SpellRec //not correct yet    {        public int m_Id;        public uint s_spellName; // Localized Name        public uint s_type;         public uint s_description;        public uint s_effectDescription;        public uint m_SpellRuneCostId;         public uint m_unk1;        public uint m_unk2;        public float m_unk3;        public uint m_SpellScalingId;        public uint m_SpellAuraOptionsId;        public uint m_SpellAuraRestrictionsId;        public int m_SpellCastingRequirementsId;        public int m_SpellCategoriesId;        public int m_SpellClassOptionsId;        public int m_SpellCooldownsID;        //confirmed        public int m_SpellEquippedItemsId;        public uint m_SpellInterruptsId;        public uint m_SpellLevelId;            //confirmed        public int m_SpellReagentsId;        public int m_SpellShapeshiftId;        public uint s_name2;                // don't realy know but it's a text                         public uint s_nameSubtext;         public uint s_unk; //             Description        public uint s_auraDescription;   //text    } ; 


```

Fill free to correct me

Appoc : this looks a bit different from what you've found.

----------


## Mike1786

maybe some else need it

UNIT_FIELD_BYTES_0 = 0x7 + 0x12
UNIT_FIELD_BYTES_1 = 0x7 + 0x3E
UNIT_FIELD_BYTES_2 = 0x7 + 0x72

----------


## Frosttall

Seems like that nobody had CGGameObject_C::IsSolidSelectable in his list. It's at 5A3AF0 (not rebased)

IsSolid: WowGameObject.BaseAddress + 0x21C

----------


## Sacred

Some stuff:


```
public enum Arena
{
    Arena1GUID = 0xCC8460,
    Arena2GUID = Arena1GUID + 0x8,
    Arena3GUID = Arena2GUID + 0x8,
    Arena4GUID = Arena3GUID + 0x8,
    Arena5GUID = Arena4GUID + 0x8
}

public enum Macros
{
    nbGeneralMacros = 0xCDBC00,
    nbSpecificMacros = nbGeneralMacros + 0x4
    Base = 0xA8CE2C,
    Next = 0x10,
    Name = 0x20,
    Icon = 0x60,
    Body = 0x160,
    IsCharSpecific = 0x1000000
}

public enum Keybindings
{
    Base = 0xCC8290,
    First = 0xC8,
    Next = 0xC0,
    KeyString = 0x14,
    ActionString = 0x28,
}

public enum UIFrame
{
    CurrentFrame_Ptr = 0xAD712C,
    CurrentFrame_Offset = 0x88,
    FirstFrame = 0x0CE4,
    NextFrame = 0x0CDC,
    RegionsFirst = 0x170
    RegionsNext = 0x168,
    UnkDivWidth = 0xA15C04,
    UnkDivHeight = UnkDivWidth + 0x4,
    FrameBottom = 0x68,
    FrameLeft = FrameBottom + 0x4,
    FrameTop = FrameBottom + 0x8,
    FrameRight = FrameBottom + 0xC,
    ParentPtr = 0x98,
    EffectiveScale = 0x80,
    Name = 0x1C,
    LabelText = 0xF8,
    EditBoxText = 0x208,
    Visible = 0x64,
    Visible_Mask = 0x1A,
    Enabled = 0x200,
    EnabledMask = 0xF,
    AttachmentHasItem = 0x224,
    ButtonChecked = 0x238,
    CooldownStart = 0x1F0,
    CooldownTime = 0x1F4
}
```

----------


## Zvex

> Open WoW's console window and it will work again, we experienced the same issue 
> Must be some renderstate etc.
> 
> C++ enum formatted descriptors:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> // 5.0.4.16016
> ...


i don't know about other offsets, but health offsets doesn't work for me ... for those, who needs fast solution, here are offsets

UNIT_FIELD_HEALTH = 0x6C,
UNIT_FIELD_MAXHEALTH = UNIT_FIELD_HEALTH + 0x18,

18 here because of 17 different powers, by the way, I am almost sure, that you can get them aswell analogically (just add + n to UNIT_FIELD_HEALTH and UNIT_FIELD_MAXHEALTH accordingly, where n is index of power that you need)

some other offsets:

UNIT_FIELD_LEVEL = 0xC4,

UNIT_FIELD_DYNAMIC_FLAGS = UNIT_FIELD_LEVEL+0x64,

----------


## Master674

<something used to be here... its gone now>

----------


## guizmows

it's because there is an error in these descriptors :

UNIT_FIELD_CHARM = CONTAINER_END + 0x0, should be UNIT_FIELD_CHARM = OBJECT_END + 0x0,

----------


## hamburger12

Did anybody got the situation that sometimes NextObjectOffset is 0x3C and after reboot it is 0xC4 ? Thats what happend to me :O

----------


## Zvex

> Did anybody got the situation that sometimes NextObjectOffset is 0x3C and after reboot it is 0xC4 ? Thats what happend to me :O


what about TOM_RUS approach? According to it this offset should be read from memory, you should check his first post ...

----------


## kingviper

Thanks, your offsets are the only ones working for me.

----------


## Apoc

```
    internal enum WoWObjectFields    {
        Guid = 0,
        Data = 2,
        Type = 4,
        EntryID = 5,
        Scale = 6,
    }


    internal enum WoWItemFields
    {
        Owner = 7,
        ContainedIn = 9,
        Creator = 11,
        GiftCreator = 13,
        StackCount = 15,
        Expiration = 16,
        SpellCharges = 17,
        DynamicFlags = 22,
        Enchantment = 23,
        PropertySeed = 62,
        RandomPropertiesID = 63,
        Durability = 64,
        MaxDurability = 65,
        CreatePlayedTime = 66,
        ModifiersMask = 67,
    }


    internal enum WoWContainerFields
    {
        Slots = 68,
        NumSlots = 140,
    }


    internal enum WoWUnitFields
    {
        Charm = 7,
        Summon = 9,
        Critter = 11,
        CharmedBy = 13,
        SummonedBy = 15,
        CreatedBy = 17,
        Target = 19,
        ChannelObject = 21,
        SummonedByHomeRealm = 23,
        ChannelSpell = 24,
        DisplayPower = 25,
        OverrideDisplayPowerID = 26,
        Health = 27,
        Power = 28,
        MaxHealth = 33,
        MaxPower = 34,
        PowerRegenFlatModifier = 39,
        PowerRegenInterruptedFlatModifier = 44,
        Level = 49,
        FactionTemplate = 50,
        VirtualItemID = 51,
        Flags = 54,
        Flags2 = 55,
        AuraState = 56,
        AttackRoundBaseTime = 57,
        RangedAttackRoundBaseTime = 59,
        BoundingRadius = 60,
        CombatReach = 61,
        DisplayID = 62,
        NativeDisplayID = 63,
        MountDisplayID = 64,
        MinDamage = 65,
        MaxDamage = 66,
        MinOffHandDamage = 67,
        MaxOffHandDamage = 68,
        AnimTier = 69,
        PetNumber = 70,
        PetNameTimestamp = 71,
        PetExperience = 72,
        PetNextLevelExperience = 73,
        DynamicFlags = 74,
        ModCastingSpeed = 75,
        ModSpellHaste = 76,
        ModHaste = 77,
        ModHasteRegen = 78,
        CreatedBySpell = 79,
        NpcFlagsUMNW0 = 80,
        NpcFlags = 81,
        Stats = 83,
        StatPosBuff = 88,
        StatNegBuff = 93,
        Resistances = 98,
        ResistanceBuffModsPositive = 105,
        ResistanceBuffModsNegative = 112,
        BaseMana = 119,
        BaseHealth = 120,
        ShapeshiftForm = 121,
        AttackPower = 122,
        AttackPowerModPos = 123,
        AttackPowerModNeg = 124,
        AttackPowerMultiplier = 125,
        RangedAttackPower = 126,
        RangedAttackPowerModPos = 127,
        RangedAttackPowerModNeg = 128,
        RangedAttackPowerMultiplier = 129,
        MinRangedDamage = 130,
        MaxRangedDamage = 131,
        PowerCostModifier = 132,
        PowerCostMultiplier = 139,
        MaxHealthModifier = 146,
        HoverHeight = 147,
        MinItemLevel = 148,
        MaxItemLevel = 149,
        WildBattlePetLevel = 150,
        BattlePetCompanionID = 151,
        BattlePetCompanionNameTimestamp = 152,
    }


    internal enum WoWPlayerFields
    {
        DuelArbiter = 153,
        PlayerFlags = 155,
        GuildRankID = 156,
        GuildDeleteDate = 157,
        GuildLevel = 158,
        HairColorID = 159,
        RestState = 160,
        ArenaFaction = 161,
        DuelTeam = 162,
        GuildTimeStamp = 163,
        QuestLog = 164,
        VisibleItems = 914,
        PlayerTitle = 952,
        FakeInebriation = 953,
        HomePlayerRealm = 954,
        CurrentSpecID = 955,
        TaxiMountAnimKitID = 956,
        PartyType = 957,
        InvSlots = 958,
        FarsightObject = 1130,
        KnownTitles = 1132,
        XP = 1140,
        NextLevelXP = 1141,
        Skill = 1142,
        CharacterPoints = 1590,
        MaxTalentTiers = 1591,
        TrackCreatureMask = 1592,
        TrackResourceMask = 1593,
        Expertise = 1594,
        OffhandExpertise = 1595,
        RangedExpertise = 1596,
        BlockPercentage = 1597,
        DodgePercentage = 1598,
        ParryPercentage = 1599,
        CritPercentage = 1600,
        RangedCritPercentage = 1601,
        OffhandCritPercentage = 1602,
        SpellCritPercentage = 1603,
        ShieldBlock = 1610,
        ShieldBlockCritPercentage = 1611,
        Mastery = 1612,
        PvpPower = 1613,
        ExploredZones = 1614,
        RestStateBonusPool = 1814,
        Coinage = 1815,
        ModDamageDonePos = 1817,
        ModDamageDoneNeg = 1824,
        ModDamageDonePercent = 1831,
        ModHealingDonePos = 1838,
        ModHealingPercent = 1839,
        ModHealingDonePercent = 1840,
        ModPeriodicHealingDonePercent = 1841,
        WeaponDmgMultipliers = 1842,
        ModSpellPowerPercent = 1845,
        ModResiliencePercent = 1846,
        OverrideSpellPowerByAPPercent = 1847,
        OverrideAPBySpellPowerPercent = 1848,
        ModTargetResistance = 1849,
        ModTargetPhysicalResistance = 1850,
        LifetimeMaxRank = 1851,
        SelfResSpell = 1852,
        PvpMedals = 1853,
        BuybackPrice = 1854,
        BuybackTimestamp = 1866,
        YesterdayHonorableKills = 1878,
        LifetimeHonorableKills = 1879,
        WatchedFactionIndex = 1880,
        CombatRatings = 1881,
        ArenaTeams = 1908,
        BattlegroundRating = 1929,
        MaxLevel = 1930,
        RuneRegen = 1931,
        NoReagentCostMask = 1935,
        GlyphSlots = 1939,
        Glyphs = 1945,
        GlyphSlotsEnabled = 1951,
        PetSpellPower = 1952,
        Researching = 1953,
        ProfessionSkillLine = 1961,
        UiHitModifier = 1963,
        UiSpellHitModifier = 1964,
        HomeRealmTimeOffset = 1965,
        ModRangedHaste = 1966,
        ModPetHaste = 1967,
        SummonedBattlePetID = 1968,
        AuraVision = 1969,
        OverrideSpellsID = 1970,
    }


    internal enum WoWGameObjectFields
    {
        CreatedBy = 7,
        DisplayID = 9,
        Flags = 10,
        ParentRotation = 11,
        AnimProgress = 15,
        FactionTemplate = 16,
        Level = 17,
        PercentHealth = 18,
    }


    internal enum WoWDynamicObjectFields
    {
        Caster = 7,
        TypeAndVisualID = 9,
        SpellID = 10,
        Radius = 11,
        CastTime = 12,
    }


    internal enum WoWCorpseFields
    {
        Owner = 7,
        PartyGUID = 9,
        DisplayID = 11,
        Items = 12,
        SkinID = 31,
        FacialHairStyleID = 32,
        Flags = 33,
        DynamicFlags = 34,
    }


    internal enum WoWAreaTriggerFields
    {
        Caster = 7,
        Duration = 9,
        SpellID = 10,
        SpellVisualID = 11,
    }


    internal enum WoWSceneObjectFields
    {
        ScriptPackageID = 7,
        RndSeedVal = 8,
        CreatedBy = 9,
    }
```

These are the proper descriptors. Blizz creates the "base" descriptor object, then copies the descriptors to another copy of them, with the base object fields added. (I dump from this second descriptor array) You can find the array at 00E7DD2C (not rebased)

The descriptors are not wrong, they just have been renamed in a few cases. (There are still only 5 power slots in the descriptors!)

A few structs just to get my point across:


```
struct ObjectFields
{
  QWORD Guid;
  BYTE Data[8];
  int Type;
  int EntryId;
  float Scale;
};

struct UnitFields
{
  QWORD Charm;
  QWORD Summon;
  QWORD Critter;
  QWORD CharmedBy;
  QWORD SummonedBy;
  QWORD CreatedBy;
  QWORD Target;
  QWORD ChannelObject;
  DWORD SummonedByHomeRealm;
  DWORD ChannelSpell;
  DWORD DisplayPower;
  DWORD OverrideDisplayPowerID;
  DWORD Health;
  DWORD Power[5];
  DWORD MaxHealth;
  DWORD MaxPower[5];
  DWORD PowerRegenFlatModifier[5];
  DWORD PowerRegenInterruptedFlatModifier[5];
  DWORD Level;
  DWORD FactionTemplate;
  DWORD VirtualItemID[3];
  DWORD Flags;
  DWORD Flags2;
  DWORD AuraState;
  QWORD AttackRoundBaseTime;
  DWORD RangedAttackRoundBaseTime;
  DWORD BoundingRadius;
  DWORD CombatReach;
  DWORD DisplayID;
  DWORD NativeDisplayID;
  DWORD MountDisplayID;
  DWORD MinDamage;
  DWORD MaxDamage;
  DWORD MinOffHandDamage;
  DWORD MaxOffHandDamage;
  DWORD AnimTier;
  DWORD PetNumber;
  DWORD PetNameTimestamp;
  DWORD PetExperience;
  DWORD PetNextLevelExperience;
  DWORD DynamicFlags;
  DWORD ModCastingSpeed;
  DWORD ModSpellHaste;
  DWORD ModHaste;
  DWORD ModHasteRegen;
  DWORD CreatedBySpell;
  DWORD NpcFlagsUMNW0;
  QWORD NpcFlags;
  DWORD Stats[5];
  DWORD StatPosBuff[5];
  DWORD StatNegBuff[5];
  DWORD Resistances[7];
  DWORD ResistanceBuffModsPositive[7];
  DWORD ResistanceBuffModsNegative[7];
  DWORD BaseMana;
  DWORD BaseHealth;
  DWORD ShapeshiftForm;
  DWORD AttackPower;
  DWORD AttackPowerModPos;
  DWORD AttackPowerModNeg;
  DWORD AttackPowerMultiplier;
  DWORD RangedAttackPower;
  DWORD RangedAttackPowerModPos;
  DWORD RangedAttackPowerModNeg;
  DWORD RangedAttackPowerMultiplier;
  DWORD MinRangedDamage;
  DWORD MaxRangedDamage;
  DWORD PowerCostModifier[7];
  DWORD PowerCostMultiplier[7];
  DWORD MaxHealthModifier;
  DWORD HoverHeight;
  DWORD MinItemLevel;
  DWORD MaxItemLevel;
  DWORD WildBattlePetLevel;
  DWORD BattlePetCompanionID;
  DWORD BattlePetCompanionNameTimestamp;
};
```

Edit; the old BYTES_0 is now the DisplayPower descriptor. (Just either split it into bytes, or do a bitmask on it).


```
        private byte[] DisplayPower { get { return BitConverter.GetBytes(GetStorageField<uint>(WoWUnitFields.DisplayPower)); } }


        /// <summary>Gets the class.</summary>
        /// <value>The class.</value>
        public WoWClass Class { get { return (WoWClass)DisplayPower[1]; } }


        /// <summary>Gets the race.</summary>
        /// <value>The race.</value>
        public WoWRace Race { get { return (WoWRace) DisplayPower[0]; } }


        /// <summary>Gets the type of the power.</summary>
        /// <value>The type of the power.</value>
        public WoWPowerType PowerType
        {
            get
            {
                var overridePowerId = GetStorageField<uint>(WoWUnitFields.OverrideDisplayPowerID);
                if (overridePowerId == 0)
                    return (WoWPowerType)DisplayPower[3];
                return (WoWPowerType)overridePowerId;
            }
        }
```

The other BYTES_x fields have been split properly. (I haven't found "gender" but I don't see it as that important anyway)

----------


## mtz

Just for my understanding:

I have always done NextObject = [Current + NextObjectOfs] (which currently works with 0x3C)

TOM_RUS's does [Current + [Base + NextObjectOfs] + 4] (with 0xC4)

What has changed? Why the new code? And where does the +4 come from?

----------


## kingcrypto

Firstobject + 0x28 = NextObject Pointer, no need +4, 0x3C, 0xC4 vs.

----------


## Zvex

> Firstobject + 0x28 = NextObject Pointer, no need +4, 0x3C, 0xC4 vs.


so you say that instead 0x3C you use 0x28 or what is the difference?

maybe you wanted to say "NextObject Address" instead of "NextObject Pointer"?

----------


## dvamaster

> NextObject = [Current + NextObjectOfs]


 is correct.
See sample code (Pascal)



```
PRec = ^TRec;
TRec = record
  Field: Integer;
  pNext: PRect;
end;
var
  pr: PRec;
...
pr := pr^.pNext; // <-- its NextObject = [Current + NextObjectOfs]
```

----------


## hamburger12

Simply use this: 0x3C and you are fine ;-)

----------


## Tanaris4

> ```
>         private uint GetPowerIndexByPowerType(Enums.WowUnitPowerType PowerType)
>         {
>             uint Index = WoW.Memory.BlackMagic.ReadByte(WoW.Memory.BlackMagic.ReadUInt(BaseAddress + 0xDC) + 0x49) + (uint)PowerType + 16 * (uint)WoW.Memory.BlackMagic.ReadByte(WoW.Memory.BlackMagic.ReadUInt(BaseAddress + 0xDC) + 0x49);
>             uint Result = WoW.Memory.BlackMagic.ReadUInt(WoW.Memory.BaseAddress + 0xC2B68C + Index * 4);
>             return Result;
>         }
> 
>         private uint GetPowerByPowerType(Enums.WowUnitPowerType PowerType)
> ...


For those that need MaxPower:



```
        public uint GetMaxPowerByPowerType(WowUnitPowerType PowerType)
        {
            int index = (int)GetPowerIndexByPowerType(PowerType);
            if (index == -1)
                return 0;

            return Memory.ReadUInt(Memory.ReadUInt(BaseAddress + 0xDC) + 4 * (uint)index + 0x6C);
        }
```

----------


## yossarian87

Party and Raid Info:

I noticed that the party member list and raid markers are no longer simple global variables.



```
// 5.0.4.16016
int group_info = read_relative_int(0xCC8270);
if (0 == group_info) {
	group_info = read_relative_int(0xCC826C);
}
long raid_markers[8];
if (0 != group_info) {
	int raid_markers_ptr = read_int(group_info + 0x11C);
	read_long_array(raid_markers_ptr, raid_markers, 8);
} else {
	read_relative_long_array(0xCC7820, raid_markers, 8);
}
printf("    Star: %016X\n", raid_markers[0]);
printf("  Circle: %016X\n", raid_markers[1]);
printf(" Diamond: %016X\n", raid_markers[2]);
printf("Triangle: %016X\n", raid_markers[3]);
printf("    Moon: %016X\n", raid_markers[4]);
printf("  Square: %016X\n", raid_markers[5]);
printf("   Cross: %016X\n", raid_markers[6]);
printf("   Skull: %016X\n", raid_markers[7]);
if (0 == group_info) {
	return;
}
int raid_ptrs[40];
read_int_array(group_info, raid_ptrs, 40);
int party_ptrs[4];
read_int_array(group_info + 0xA0, party_ptrs, 4);
for (int i = 0; i < 40; i++) {
	int ptr = raid_ptrs[i];
	if (0 != ptr) {
		long member_guid = read_long(ptr + 16);
		printf("Raid member %d: %016X\n", i + 1, member_guid);
	}
}
for (int i = 0; i < 4; i++) {
	int ptr = party_ptrs[i];
	if (0 != ptr) {
		long member_guid = read_long(ptr + 16);
		printf("Party member %d: %016X\n", i + 1, member_guid);
	}
}
long leader_guid = read_long(group_info + 0xD0);
printf("Group leader: %016X\n", leader_guid);
```

----------


## NitroGlycerine

> ```
> public enum BuffOffsets : uint
>         {
>             AURA_COUNT_1 = 0x1058, 
>             AURA_COUNT_2 = 0xD5C,   
>             AURA_TABLE1 = 0xD60,    
>             AURA_TABLE2 = 0xD58,     
>             AURA_INDEX1 = 0x105C,    
>             AURA_SIZE = 0x30,      
> ...


What is the AURA_INDEX1 for? You're reading the address in your code, but not using it further. Btw, can't seem to get it working with those offsets ...

----------


## Frosttall

> What is the AURA_INDEX1 for? You're reading the address in your code, but not using it further. Btw, can't seem to get it working with those offsets ...


I've just reversed Blizzards code and they actually read every single index of an aura, but I've noticed that it's totally useless and removed that part. Seems like that I forgot it, I'll edit it.

Thank you



But what is the matter? What can't you get work?

----------


## Rage Hunter

> Has anyone found EquippedBagGUID? (The offset of the 4 bags your player has equipped)


EquippedBagGUID = 0xCDBC40 (not sure)

----------


## yossarian87

I want to disagree with these WoWContainerFields.




> ```
> enum WoWContainerField : DWORD
> {
> 	CONTAINER_FIELD_NUM_SLOTS                        = ITEM_END + 0x0,
> 	CONTAINER_FIELD_SLOTS                            = ITEM_END + 0x1,
> 	CONTAINER_END                                    = ITEM_END + 0x49
> };
> ```


I'm seeing this:



```
enum WoWContainerField : DWORD
{
	CONTAINER_FIELD_SLOTS                            = ITEM_END + 0x0,
	CONTAINER_FIELD_NUM_SLOTS                        = ITEM_END + 0x48,
	CONTAINER_END                                    = ITEM_END + 0x49
};
```

----------


## yossarian87

> EquippedBagGUID = 0xCDBC40 (not sure)


This works for me!

----------


## Vandra

Character's inventory slots if someone have use of this:


```
            visibleitem_1 = 0xE48,
            visibleitem_2 = visibleitem_1 + 0x8,
            visibleitem_3 = visibleitem_2 + 0x8,
            visibleitem_4 = visibleitem_3 + 0x8,
            visibleitem_5 = visibleitem_4 + 0x8,
            visibleitem_6 = visibleitem_5 + 0x8,
            visibleitem_7 = visibleitem_6 + 0x8,
            visibleitem_8 = visibleitem_7 + 0x8,
            visibleitem_9 = visibleitem_8 + 0x8,
            visibleitem_10 = visibleitem_9 + 0x8,
            visibleitem_11 = visibleitem_10 + 0x8,
            visibleitem_12 = visibleitem_11 + 0x8,
            visibleitem_13 = visibleitem_12 + 0x8,
            visibleitem_14 = visibleitem_13 + 0x8,
            visibleitem_15 = visibleitem_14 + 0x8,
            visibleitem_16 = visibleitem_15 + 0x8,
            visibleitem_17 = visibleitem_16 + 0x8,
            visibleitem_18 = visibleitem_17 + 0x8,
            visibleitem_19 = visibleitem_18 + 0x8,
```

----------


## dunmcl

Maybe, someone know offsets for read item name. For example, this code I use to read GameObject name:


public uint
ObjectNamePtr = 0x1B8,
ObjectNameOffs = 0xB4;


uint name1 = MyObjectManager.Memory.ReadUInt((uint)ObjectPointer + WoWOffsets.Instance.ObjectNamePtr);
uint name2 = MyObjectManager.Memory.ReadUInt(name1 + WoWOffsets.Instance.ObjectNameOffs);
resname = Encode(MyObjectManager.Memory.ReadASCIIString(name2, 100));


So, I need *ItemNamePtr* and *ItemNameOffs*. Help me please. Thanks for any reply.

----------


## rafalsk

at first glance looks like the CompareUnitFaction-thing (0x48C200) used by CGUnit_C__UnitReaction has changed quite a bit? Can't see it reading the g_FactionDB directly ; seems to call some subroutine (0x2ED900 ) - which returns hash-values => hash values are then being compared by an intact HashCompare subroutine located at 0x480A10 as usually. Any comment would be appreciated.

Update: I have reversed the whole thing and got it to work. Results are very similar to the GetRow function (not surprisingly as it also reads data from the DB), which you guys have already presented, though in a less universal form so to say. Will add some sources soon.

----------


## TOM_RUS

> "RecordSize" is still required to get the actual pointer to the DBC record.


You can get RecordSize easily:


```
[StructLayout(LayoutKind.Sequential)]
struct WoWClientDB
{
    public IntPtr VTable;         // pointer to vtable
    public int NumRows;         // number of rows
    public int MaxIndex;        // maximal row index
    public int MinIndex;        // minimal row index
    public IntPtr Data;           // pointer to actual dbc file data
    public IntPtr FirstRow;       // pointer to first row
    public IntPtr Rows;           // pointer to rows array - not anymore?
    public IntPtr Unk1; // ptr
    public uint Unk2; // 1
    public IntPtr Unk3; // ptr
    public uint RowEntrySize; // 2 or 4
};

[StructLayout(LayoutKind.Sequential)]
struct DBCFile
{
    public uint Magic;
    public int RecordsCount;
    public int FieldsCount;
    public int RecordSize;
    public int StringTableSize;
}

dbInfo = WowMemory.Read<WoWClientDB>(dbc_ptr);
fileHdr = WowMemory.Read<DBCFile>(dbInfo.Data);
int RecordSize = fileHdr.RecordSize;
```

My DBC class: http://paste2.org/p/2189163
Usage: http://paste2.org/p/2189166



```
    [StructLayout(LayoutKind.Sequential)]
    struct SpellRec
    {
        public uint Id;                                         // 0        m_ID
        uint _Name;                                             // 1        m_name
        uint _NameSubText;                                      // 2        m_nameSubtext
        uint _Description;                                      // 3        m_description
        uint _AuraDescription;                                  // 4        m_auraDescription
        public uint runeCostID;                                 // 5        SpellRuneCost.dbc
        public uint spellMissileID;                             // 6        SpellMissile.dbc
        public uint spellDescriptionVariableID;                 // 7        SpellDescriptionVariables.dbc
        float unk_f1;                                           // 8        some float value
        public uint SpellScalingId;                             // 9        SpellScaling.dbc
        public uint SpellAuraOptionsId;                         // 10       SpellAuraOptions.dbc
        public uint SpellAuraRestrictionsId;                    // 11       SpellAuraRestrictions.dbc
        public uint SpellCastingRequirementsId;                 // 12       SpellCastingRequirements.dbc
        public uint SpellCategoriesId;                          // 13       SpellCategories.dbc
        public uint SpellClassOptionsId;                        // 14       SpellClassOptions.dbc
        public uint SpellCooldownsId;                           // 15       SpellCooldowns.dbc
        public uint SpellEquippedItemsId;                       // 16       SpellEquippedItems.dbc
        public uint SpellInterruptsId;                          // 17       SpellInterrupts.dbc
        public uint SpellLevelsId;                              // 18       SpellLevels.dbc
        public uint SpellReagentsId;                            // 19       SpellReagents.dbc
        public uint SpellShapeshiftId;                          // 20       SpellShapeshift.dbc
        public uint SpellTargetRestrictionsId;                  // 21       SpellTargetRestrictions.dbc
        public uint SpellTotemsId;                              // 22       SpellTotems.dbc
        public uint ResearchProjectId;                          // 23       ResearchProject.dbc
        public uint SpellMiscId;                                // 24       SpellMisc.dbc

        // read area name using our static memory reading helper class
        public string Name { get { return WowMemory.ReadCString(_Name, 255); } }
    };
```

----------


## vaxter

Hi all!

I am new here, first of all thanks you very much for share all this information.

I am writting some test in c#. starting with some easy stuff:
Reading process, getting some of values of static address like playername.
and Now i am starting to play with managerObjects trying to get the playerObject to read here HP and others.

i will put my code here to maybe help others and with others can help me  :Smile: 


```
BlackMagic wow = new BlackMagic(); //Create new function to open wow process
wow.OpenProcessAndThread(SProcess.GetProcessFromWindowTitle("World of Warcraft")); //This Opens "World of Warcraft" window

IntPtr baseWoW = wow.MainModule.BaseAddress;
string playername = wow.ReadASCIIString((uint)baseWoW + (uint)Globals.PlayerName, 24);//Player Name
string realmName = wow.ReadASCIIString((uint)baseWoW + (uint)Globals.CurrentRealm, 64);//Realm Name
            
logText.Text += "Realm Name: " + realmName + "\r\n";
logText.Text += "Player Name: " + playername + "\r\n";

//all right now.

uint currentManager_Pre = wow.ReadUInt((uint) baseWoW + (uint) ObjectManager.CurMgrPointer);
uint currentManager = wow.ReadUInt((uint)currentManager_Pre + (uint)ObjectManager.CurMgrOffset);
uint playerObject = wow.ReadUInt((uint)baseWoW + (uint)Globals.PlayerGUID);
uint descriptors = wow.ReadUInt((uint)playerObject + (uint)Globals.Descriptors);
float playerHP = wow.ReadFloat((uint)descriptors + (uint)UnitFields.Health);

logText.Text += "playerHP: " + playerHP.ToString() + "\r\n";
```

enums used:


```
public enum Globals // 5.0.4 16016  
    {
        Descriptors = 0x8,
        PlayerName = 0xDC92D8,
        CurrentRealm = 0xDC9466,
        PHealthOffset = 0x1294,
        PlayerGUID = 0xD0, 
    }

    public enum ObjectManager
    {
        CurMgrPointer = 0x00DC9298,                                             // 5.0.4 16016  
        CurMgrOffset = 0x462C,                                                  // 5.0.4 16016  
        NextObject = 0xC4,                                                      // 5.0.4 16016  
        FirstObject = 0xCC,                                                     // 5.0.4 16016  
        LocalGUID = 0xD0,                                                       // 5.0.4 16016  
    }

public enum ObjectFields
        {
            Guid = 0x0,
            Data = 0x2,
            Type = 0x4,
            Entry = 0x5,
            Scale = 0x6,
            End = 0x7
        };

        public enum UnitFields
        {
            Charm = ObjectFields.End + 0x0,
            Summon = ObjectFields.End + 0x2,
            Critter = ObjectFields.End + 0x4,
            CharmedBy = ObjectFields.End + 0x6,
            SummonedBy = ObjectFields.End + 0x8,
            CreatedBy = ObjectFields.End + 0xA,
            Target = ObjectFields.End + 0xC,
            ChannelObject = ObjectFields.End + 0xE,
            SummonedByHomeRealm = ObjectFields.End + 0x10,
            ChannelSpell = ObjectFields.End + 0x11,
            DisplayPower = ObjectFields.End + 0x12,
            OverrideDisplayPowerID = ObjectFields.End + 0x13,
            Health = ObjectFields.End + 0x14,
            Power = ObjectFields.End + 0x15,
            MaxHealth = ObjectFields.End + 0x1A,
            MaxPower = ObjectFields.End + 0x1B,
            PowerRegenFlatModifier = ObjectFields.End + 0x20,
            PowerRegenInterruptedFlatModifier = ObjectFields.End + 0x25,
            Level = ObjectFields.End + 0x2A,
            FactionTemplate = ObjectFields.End + 0x2B,
            VirtualItemID = ObjectFields.End + 0x2C,
            Flags = ObjectFields.End + 0x2F,
            Flags2 = ObjectFields.End + 0x30,
            AuraState = ObjectFields.End + 0x31,
            AttackRoundBaseTime = ObjectFields.End + 0x32,
            RangedAttackRoundBaseTime = ObjectFields.End + 0x34,
            BoundingRadius = ObjectFields.End + 0x35,
            CombatReach = ObjectFields.End + 0x36,
            DisplayID = ObjectFields.End + 0x37,
            NativeDisplayID = ObjectFields.End + 0x38,
            MountDisplayID = ObjectFields.End + 0x39,
            MinDamage = ObjectFields.End + 0x3A,
            MaxDamage = ObjectFields.End + 0x3B,
            MinOffHandDamage = ObjectFields.End + 0x3C,
            MaxOffHandDamage = ObjectFields.End + 0x3D,
            AnimTier = ObjectFields.End + 0x3E,
            PetNumber = ObjectFields.End + 0x3F,
            PetNameTimestamp = ObjectFields.End + 0x40,
            PetExperience = ObjectFields.End + 0x41,
            PetNextLevelExperience = ObjectFields.End + 0x42,
            DynamicFlags = ObjectFields.End + 0x43,
            ModCastingSpeed = ObjectFields.End + 0x44,
            ModSpellHaste = ObjectFields.End + 0x45,
            ModHaste = ObjectFields.End + 0x46,
            ModHasteRegen = ObjectFields.End + 0x47,
            CreatedBySpell = ObjectFields.End + 0x48,
            NpcFlags = ObjectFields.End + 0x49,
            EmoteState = ObjectFields.End + 0x4B,
            Stats = ObjectFields.End + 0x4C,
            StatPosBuff = ObjectFields.End + 0x51,
            StatNegBuff = ObjectFields.End + 0x56,
            Resistances = ObjectFields.End + 0x5B,
            ResistanceBuffModsPositive = ObjectFields.End + 0x62,
            ResistanceBuffModsNegative = ObjectFields.End + 0x69,
            BaseMana = ObjectFields.End + 0x70,
            BaseHealth = ObjectFields.End + 0x71,
            ShapeshiftForm = ObjectFields.End + 0x72,
            AttackPower = ObjectFields.End + 0x73,
            AttackPowerModPos = ObjectFields.End + 0x74,
            AttackPowerModNeg = ObjectFields.End + 0x75,
            AttackPowerMultiplier = ObjectFields.End + 0x76,
            RangedAttackPower = ObjectFields.End + 0x77,
            RangedAttackPowerModPos = ObjectFields.End + 0x78,
            RangedAttackPowerModNeg = ObjectFields.End + 0x79,
            RangedAttackPowerMultiplier = ObjectFields.End + 0x7A,
            MinRangedDamage = ObjectFields.End + 0x7B,
            MaxRangedDamage = ObjectFields.End + 0x7C,
            PowerCostModifier = ObjectFields.End + 0x7D,
            PowerCostMultiplier = ObjectFields.End + 0x84,
            MaxHealthModifier = ObjectFields.End + 0x8B,
            HoverHeight = ObjectFields.End + 0x8C,
            MinItemLevel = ObjectFields.End + 0x8D,
            MaxItemLevel = ObjectFields.End + 0x8E,
            WildBattlePetLevel = ObjectFields.End + 0x8F,
            BattlePetCompanionID = ObjectFields.End + 0x90,
            BattlePetCompanionNameTimestamp = ObjectFields.End + 0x91,
            End = ObjectFields.End + 0x92
        };
```

i think that i get bad offset to clientConnection, it should work but it do not.
Someone can help me? ^^

TNks in advance!

regards!

----------


## kosacid

@vaxter your sort of right one problem though you have to run through object manager looking at every object compairing the GUID to your players GUID once they match then pull the info
i use c++ though look at my field dump code that migh get you on the right path

----------


## vaxter

@kosacid, Tnks friend! all help is welcome.

I understand of your reply that i should iterate over objectmanager looking her type or comparing her GUID depend what i want. in this case i am trying to list all objects.

some like this:
(same enums like post: #70)


```
            uint currentManager_Pre = wow.ReadUInt((uint) baseWoW + (uint) ObjectManager.CurMgrPointer);
            uint currentManager = wow.ReadUInt((uint)currentManager_Pre + (uint)ObjectManager.CurMgrOffset);
            uint nextObject = wow.ReadUInt((uint)currentManager + (uint)ObjectManager.FirstObject);

            while(nextObject != 0){
                int ObjectType = wow.ReadInt((uint)nextObject + (uint)ObjectFields.Type);
                int objectGUID = wow.ReadInt((uint)nextObject + (uint)ObjectFields.Guid);
                logText.Text += "Object: " + objectGUID + " Type: " + ObjectType + "\r\n";    

                nextObject = wow.ReadUInt((uint)nextObject + (uint)ObjectManager.NextObject);                
            }
```

but, i am doing wrong other time  :Frown:  cose i only list one object with type 0.
Can you give me some of light?

Tnks again ^^

----------


## Neo2003

> C++ enum formatted descriptors:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> enum WoWGameObjectField : DWORD
> {
> 	GAMEOBJECT_FIELD_CREATEDBY                       = OBJECT_END + 0x0,
> 	GAMEOBJECT_FIELD_DISPLAYID                       = OBJECT_END + 0x2,
> ...


GAMEOBJECT_FIELD_PERCENT_HEALTH is a wrong name. It's still GAMEOBJECT_BYTES_1 at least for the GOType value contained in this bytes and not related to any health as far as I know.

Neo2003

----------


## rafalsk

> @kosacid, Tnks friend! all help is welcome.
> 
> I understand of your reply that i should iterate over objectmanager looking her type or comparing her GUID depend what i want. in this case i am trying to list all objects.
> 
> some like this:
> (same enums like post: #70)
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Oh well, in order to read some property, you need to follow objectBase+0x8 (current descriptors offset) + offset of the particular descriptor you are attempting to read.
ex. Guid = mem .ReadUInt64(tempMem.ReadUInt(Holder+0x :Cool:  + GuidOffset)
right, as for the guid, it's being stored in two places (also objBase +0x30 if I remember right, which would save you 1 memory read) but it's always safer to follow the descriptors.
BTW. I would recommend opening a seperate thread, as this might not be the right place for discussion of the basics.

----------


## Apoc

> You can get RecordSize easily:
> 
> 
> ```
> [StructLayout(LayoutKind.Sequential)]
> struct WoWClientDB
> {
>     public IntPtr VTable;         // pointer to vtable
>     public int NumRows;         // number of rows
> ...


Oh how I hate you right now. I never bothered to check into that enough I suppose. Thanks for the heads up.

----------


## rafalsk

```
public enum ShapeshiftFormId
{
             BaseAddressOffset1 = 0xDC,              
            BaseAddressOffset2 = 0x1Cb,
}
```

The previous one is wrong.


```
AutoAttack = 0xBB0
isFlying{
ptr=0xE4,
 ofs=0x38
}
public enum BarManager
        {
            startBar = 0xCDC510,
            nextBar = 0x4,
        }
LoginSelectedCharIndex = 0xA729F0
```

----------


## TOM_RUS

ObjectMgrClient memory struct:


```
struct TSList // sizeof(0xC)
{
  DWORD Next; // 0x0
  DWORD Unk1; // 0x4
  DWORD First; // 0x8
};

struct TSHashTable // sizeof(0x2C)
{
  DWORD vTable;
  TSList List;
  DWORD unk1;
  DWORD unk2;
  DWORD count; // some count
  DWORD unk4;
  DWORD unk5;
  DWORD unk6;
  DWORD unk7;
};

struct CurMgr // sizeof(0xE8)
{
  /* 0x00 */ TSHashTable Objects;
  /* 0x2C */ TSHashTable FreedObjects;
  /* 0x58 */ TSList Lists[10]; // Lists[9] seems to have same objects stored as in Objects hashtable...
  /* 0xD0 */ QWORD ActivePlayer;
  /* 0xD8 */ DWORD PlayerType;
  /* 0xDC */ DWORD MapId;
  /* 0xE0 */ DWORD ClientConnection; // pointer
  /* 0xE4 */ DWORD MovementGlobals; // pointer
};

CurMgr *__thiscall ObjectMgrClient::Init(CurMgr *this, int a2)
{
  CurMgr *_this; // [email protected]

  _this = this;
  TSHashTable::ctor(&this->Objects);
  TSHashTable::ctor(&_this->FreedObjects);
  _this->Lists[0].First = 0;
  _this->Lists[0].Unk1 = &_this->Lists[0].Unk1;
  _this->Lists[0].First = &_this->Lists[0].Unk1 | 1;
  _this->Lists[0].Next = 0x38u;
  _this->Lists[1].First = 0;
  _this->Lists[1].Next = 0x38u;
  _this->Lists[1].Unk1 = &_this->Lists[1].Unk1;
  _this->Lists[1].First = &_this->Lists[1].Unk1 | 1;
  _this->Lists[2].First = 0;
  _this->Lists[2].Next = 0x38u;
  _this->Lists[2].Unk1 = &_this->Lists[2].Unk1;
  _this->Lists[2].First = &_this->Lists[2].Unk1 | 1;
  _this->Lists[3].First = 0;
  _this->Lists[3].Next = 0x38u;
  _this->Lists[3].Unk1 = &_this->Lists[3].Unk1;
  _this->Lists[3].First = &_this->Lists[3].Unk1 | 1;
  _this->Lists[4].First = 0;
  _this->Lists[4].Next = 0x38u;
  _this->Lists[4].Unk1 = &_this->Lists[4].Unk1;
  _this->Lists[4].First = &_this->Lists[4].Unk1 | 1;
  _this->Lists[5].First = 0;
  _this->Lists[5].Next = 0x38u;
  _this->Lists[5].Unk1 = &_this->Lists[5].Unk1;
  _this->Lists[5].First = &_this->Lists[5].Unk1 | 1;
  _this->Lists[6].First = 0;
  _this->Lists[6].Next = 0x38u;
  _this->Lists[6].Unk1 = &_this->Lists[6].Unk1;
  _this->Lists[6].First = &_this->Lists[6].Unk1 | 1;
  _this->Lists[7].First = 0;
  _this->Lists[7].Unk1 = &_this->Lists[7].Unk1;
  _this->Lists[7].Next = 0x38u;
  _this->Lists[7].First = &_this->Lists[7].Unk1 | 1;
  _this->Lists[8].First = 0;
  _this->Lists[8].Unk1 = &_this->Lists[8].Unk1;
  _this->Lists[8].Next = 0x38u;
  _this->Lists[8].First = &_this->Lists[8].Unk1 | 1;
  _this->Lists[9].First = 0;
  _this->Lists[9].Unk1 = &_this->Lists[9].Unk1;
  _this->Lists[9].Next = 0x38u;
  _this->Lists[9].First = &_this->Lists[9].Unk1 | 1;
  _this->PlayerType = a2;
  _this->ActivePlayer = 0;
  _this->MapId = -1;
  _this->ClientConnection = 0;
  _this->MovementGlobals = 0;
  return _this;
}

TSHashTable *__thiscall TSHashTable::ctor(TSHashTable *this)
{
  TSHashTable *_this; // [email protected]
  char *v2; // [email protected]
  unsigned int v3; // [email protected]
  unsigned int v5; // [sp+Ch] [bp-4h]@1

  _this = this;
  this->vTable = &off_D2C1FC;
  this->List.First = 0;
  v2 = &this->List.Unk1;
  this->List.Next = 0xDDDDDDDDu;
  *v2 = v2;
  v3 = &this->List.Unk1 | 1;
  _this->List.First = v3;
  _this->unk2 = 0;
  _this->count = 0;
  _this->unk4 = 0;
  _this->unk5 = 0;
  _this->unk1 = 0;
  v5 = v3;
  if ( _this->List.Next != 0x24 )
  {
    sub_4AFC50(&_this->List);
    _this->List.Next = 0x24u;
    *v2 = v2;
    _this->List.First = v5;
  }
  _this->unk6 = -1;
  _this->unk7 = 0x2000u;
  return _this;
}
```

----------


## eracer

```
        /// <summary>
        ///   5.0.4.16016
        /// </summary>
        public enum IsOutOfBounds
        {
            // Reversed from Script_IsOutOfBounds
            // if ( ObjectPointer && (*(*(ObjectPointer + 0x1330) + 8) >> 0xEu) & 1 )
            Offset1 = 0x1330,
            Offset2 = 0x8,
            Shift = 0xE,
        }

        /// <summary>
        ///   5.0.4.16016
        /// </summary>
        internal enum IsFlying
        {
            // Reversed from Script_IsFlying
            // if ( &unk_1000000 & *(*(ObjectPointer + 0xE4) + 0x38) )
            Offset = 0x38,
            Mask = 0x1000000,
            IsFlyingCapable_Mask = 0x800000, // not sure about this one
        }

        /// <summary>
        ///   5.0.4.16016
        /// </summary>
        public enum IsFalling
        {
            // Reversed from Script_IsFalling
            // if ( ObjectPointer && (v6 = *(*(ObjectPointer + 0xE4) + 0x38), v6 & 0x800) && !(v6 & 0x400) ) return true;
            Offset = 0x38,
            Mask1 = 0x800,
            Mask2 = 0x400
        }

        /// <summary>
        ///   5.0.4.16016
        /// </summary>
        public enum IsSwimming
        {
            // Reversed from Script_IsSwimming
            // if ( ObjectPointer && *(*(ObjectPointer + 0xE4) + 0x38) & 0x100000 ) return true;
            Offset = 0x38,
            Mask = 0x100000,
        }

        /// <summary>
        ///   5.0.4.16016
        /// </summary>
        public enum IsMounted
        {
            // Reversed from Script_IsMounted
            //if ( !ObjectPointer || *(ObjectPointer + 0xB70) <= 0 || *(ObjectPointer + 0xBC0) & 0x200000 ) return false;
            Offset1 = 0xB70,
            Offset2 = 0xBC0,
            Mask = 0x200000,
        }

        /// <summary>
        ///   5.0.4.16016
        /// </summary>
        public enum IsSubmerged
        {
            // if ( ObjectPointer && *(ObjectPointer + 0xBC0) & 0x20000 ) return true;
            Offset = 0xBC0,
            Mask = 0x20000,
        }

        /// <summary>
        ///   5.0.4.16016
        /// </summary>
        public enum InCombat
        {
            // Reversed from Script_UnitAffectingCombat
            Offset1 = 0xDC,
            Offset2 = 0xBC,
            Mask = 0x13,
        }
```

----------


## jeremie_bs

> ```
>         /// <summary>
>         ///   5.0.4.16016
>         /// </summary>
>         public enum IsOutOfBounds
>         {
>             // Reversed from Script_IsOutOfBounds
>             // if ( ObjectPointer && (*(*(ObjectPointer + 0x1330) + 8) >> 0xEu) & 1 )
>             Offset1 = 0x1330,
> ...


That's good work thanks!

----------


## guizmows

did someone find where spell overriden by talents are stored?

My aim is to be able in my bot to check if my toon has a "learned" that spell or not.

CastSpellByName somehow manage to cast correct overriden spell but I didn't find where it get correct spell ID from.
If someone can point me in right direction I would be thankful.

----------


## Robske

> did someone find where spell overriden by talents are stored?
> 
> My aim is to be able in my bot to check if my toon has a "learned" that spell or not.
> 
> CastSpellByName somehow manage to cast correct overriden spell but I didn't find where it get correct spell ID from.
> If someone can point me in right direction I would be thankful.


Most talents are auras on the player. 

As for the spell ids, it depends on the ability. Some may use an existing spell id (assassination rogues have 'sinister strike' replaced by 'dispatch' but both use the same spell id) and some might use a new spell id all together.

----------


## guizmows

> Most talents are auras on the player.


how I didn't check that.

BTW my SpellBook shows correct spell inside (IE : Fist of Justice instead of Hammr of Justice) that must means it stored somewhere. I'll look closer to SpellBook

----------


## counted

Looks like PlayerName offset changed from 0x20 to 0x21



```
 
                ulong mask = TC.Pmr.Read<uint>(Offsets.PlayerNameStorePtr + 0x8 + 0x24);

                ulong nameBase = TC.Pmr.Read<uint>(Offsets.PlayerNameStorePtr + 0x8 + 0x1c);

                ulong shortGuid = WowGuid & 0x00000000ffffffff;

                ulong offset = 12 * (mask & shortGuid);

                ulong current = TC.Pmr.Read<uint>((uint)(nameBase + offset + 8));

                offset = TC.Pmr.Read<uint>((uint)(nameBase + offset)); 

                if ((current & 0x1) == 0x1) return m_name;

                ulong testGuid = TC.Pmr.Read<uint>((uint)current);

                while (testGuid != shortGuid)
                {
                    current = TC.Pmr.Read<uint>((uint)(current + offset + 4));

                    if ((current & 0x1) == 0x1) break;

                    testGuid = TC.Pmr.Read<uint>((uint)current);
                }

                m_name = TC.Pmr.Read<string>((uint)(current + 0x21));

                return m_name;
```

----------


## counted

> Juju's and TOM_RUS's NextObjectOffset are 0xC4 while mine is at 0x3C. I tried with 0xC4 and my bot wasn't working at all. Setting it at 0x3C it worked just fine... Any explanation?


if you read currentMgr + 0xc4 it has a static size in it of 0x38. 

if you look at the enumvisibleobject code it reads currentMgr + 0xc4 and adds 4 to it = 0x3c 

then it adds it to current object to get the next object.

-counted

----------


## doityourself

> I want to disagree with these WoWContainerFields.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing this:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


nope, is:



```
    public enum ContainerFields
    {
        NumSlots                          = ItemFields.End + 0x0,
        Slots                             = ItemFields.End + 0x1,
        End                               = ItemFields.End + 0x49
    };
```

----------


## doityourself

> GAMEOBJECT_FIELD_PERCENT_HEALTH is a wrong name. It's still GAMEOBJECT_BYTES_1 at least for the GOType value contained in this bytes and not related to any health as far as I know.
> 
> Neo2003


Wow client use this names:



```
    public enum GameObjectFields
    {
        CreatedBy                         = ObjectFields.End + 0x0,
        DisplayID                         = ObjectFields.End + 0x2,
        Flags                             = ObjectFields.End + 0x3,
        ParentRotation                    = ObjectFields.End + 0x4,
        AnimProgress                      = ObjectFields.End + 0x8,
        FactionTemplate                   = ObjectFields.End + 0x9,
        Level                             = ObjectFields.End + 0xA,
        PercentHealth                     = ObjectFields.End + 0xB,
        End                               = ObjectFields.End + 0xC
    };
```

----------


## Apoc

> ```
> 
> struct SpellMiscRec{  int Id;  int SpellId;  int int8;  int intC;  int int10;  int int14;  int int18;  int int1C_Flags;  int int20;  int int24;  int int28;  int int2C;  int int30;  int int34;  int int38;  int SpellCastTimesId;  int SpellDurationId;  int SpellRangeId;  float float48_TimeOrSpeedRelated;  int SpellVisualId;  int SpellVisualId_OverrideMaybe;  int SpellIconId;  int int58;  int int5C_Flags;}; 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> I'm stuck on Spell.dbc
> here is what I've found so far 
> ...





```
struct SpellRec
{
  int Id;
  char *Name;
  char *NameSubText;
  char *Description;
  char *AuraDescription;
  DWORD RuneCostId;
  DWORD SpellMissileId;
  DWORD SpellDescriptionVariableId;
  float float20;
  DWORD SpellScalingId;
  DWORD SpellAuraOptionsId;
  DWORD SpellAuraRestrictionsId;
  DWORD SpellCastingRequirementsId;
  DWORD SpellCategoriesId;
  DWORD SpellClassOptionsId;
  DWORD SpellCooldownsId;
  DWORD SpellEquippedItemsId;
  DWORD SpellInterruptsId;
  DWORD SpellLevelId;
  DWORD SpellReagentsId;
  DWORD SpellShapeshiftId;
  DWORD SpellTargetRestrictionsId;
  DWORD SpellTotemsId;
  DWORD ResearchProjectId;
  DWORD SpellMiscId;
};
#pragma pack(push, 1)
struct SpellMiscRec
{
  DWORD Id;
  DWORD SpellId;
  DWORD dword8;
  DWORD dwordC;
  DWORD dword10;
  DWORD dword14;
  DWORD dword18;
  DWORD dword1C_Flags;
  DWORD dword20;
  DWORD dword24;
  DWORD dword28;
  DWORD dword2C;
  DWORD dword30;
  DWORD dword34;
  DWORD dword38;
  DWORD SpellCastTimesId;
  DWORD SpellDurationId;
  DWORD SpellRangeId;
  float Speed;
  DWORD SpellVisualId[2];
  DWORD SpellIconId;
  DWORD dword58;
  DWORD SpellSchoolMask;
};
#pragma pack(pop)
```

These are the struucts I have so far. I'm fairly positive SpellMisc is just the first set of values on the old Spell.dbc. The bits that are missing are these:



```
  SPELL_FLAGS SpellFlags;
  DWORD dword8_PlayerFlags;
  DWORD dwordC_Flags;
  SPELL_DISPLAY_FLAGS DisplayFlags;
  DWORD dword14_Flags;
  DWORD dword18_Flag;
  DWORD dword1C_Flags;
  DWORD dword20_Flags;
  DWORD dword24_Flag;
  DWORD dword28;
  DWORD CastingTimeIndex;
  DWORD SpellDurationId;
  float Speed;
  DWORD PowerType;
  DWORD SpellRangeId;
  DWORD SpellVisualId;
  DWORD SpellVisualId2;
  DWORD SpellIconId;
  DWORD ActiveSpellIconId;
```

You'll notice the fields that match up with SpellMisc.

----------


## -Ryuk-

Warden dump:

(I know one was already provided by Jadd)

There are 47 scanned address. The scans are correct as of 07/09/12.



```
--------------------------------
Offset: 0x580615
Length: 5
Bytes: 119 52 255 36 133 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x56C964
Length: 4
Bytes: 120 71 5 192 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0xA725BC
Length: 6
Bytes: 4 0 0 0 44 252 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x714E61
Length: 4
Bytes: 117 11 95 94 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x8B9E53
Length: C
Bytes: 129 102 56 255 255 159 255 139 78 60 139 70 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x7631E9
Length: 5
Bytes: 246 195 15 116 33 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x8B96C0
Length: 7
Bytes: 169 0 0 0 16 116 7 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x76319E
Length: 8
Bytes: 247 195 240 0 3 0 116 29 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x3F9270
Length: 9
Bytes: 85 139 236 131 236 24 86 139 241 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x598E94
Length: 5
Bytes: 116 19 131 248 16 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x598EA7
Length: 9
Bytes: 117 10 139 77 16 199 65 4 0 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x4EE60A
Length: 7
Bytes: 116 36 169 0 0 16 0 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x59C0D0
Length: C
Bytes: 85 139 236 129 236 32 14 0 0 106 10 232 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x4A84CB
Length: 4
Bytes: 133 219 116 31 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x423260
Length: 9
Bytes: 85 139 236 139 69 12 131 236 8 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x573F51
Length: 6
Bytes: 139 236 131 61 232 252 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x6EB778
Length: 5
Bytes: 116 42 246 64 52 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x8B9700
Length: 5
Bytes: 117 62 246 70 60 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x8B5BEF
Length: 9
Bytes: 247 65 56 0 0 16 1 116 101 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0xA0B3B0
Length: 8
Bytes: 216 147 254 192 72 140 17 193 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x7631EC
Length: 5
Bytes: 116 33 139 77 24 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x76316E
Length: 8
Bytes: 247 195 0 0 240 0 116 40 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x7631CE
Length: 8
Bytes: 247 195 0 1 0 0 116 19 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x8C1330
Length: 9
Bytes: 85 139 236 81 83 86 139 117 8 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x755BD
Length: 5
Bytes: 139 77 16 137 13 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x796C90
Length: 9
Bytes: 85 139 236 139 69 12 139 77 8 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x447950
Length: A
Bytes: 85 139 236 129 236 184 0 0 0 139 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x4F26F3
Length: B
Bytes: 1 126 116 139 206 232 67 166 255 255 139 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x8B5BF6
Length: 5
Bytes: 116 101 217 65 80 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x7631D4
Length: 5
Bytes: 116 19 139 77 24 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x573F62
Length: 7
Bytes: 116 101 131 249 28 119 96 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x714E89
Length: D
Bytes: 15 133 78 2 0 0 141 85 220 82 141 69 204 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x933DB0
Length: 8
Bytes: 47 84 154 65 67 77 105 115 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x4EEDA9
Length: 9
Bytes: 247 65 56 0 2 0 32 117 52 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x3FAE30
Length: 9
Bytes: 85 139 236 131 236 16 83 86 139 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x5989F0
Length: C
Bytes: 85 139 236 184 160 66 0 0 232 131 6 32 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x7060A
Length: 7
Bytes: 131 196 8 133 192 116 239 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x7631A4
Length: 5
Bytes: 116 29 139 77 24 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x763174
Length: 5
Bytes: 116 40 139 77 24 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x4EE605
Length: 7
Bytes: 169 0 0 0 4 116 36 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x937B7C
Length: 4
Bytes: 187 141 36 63 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x52C243
Length: 4
Bytes: 126 11 139 206 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x6FCF4
Length: 7
Bytes: 232 231 73 31 0 139 13 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x448CB2
Length: 7
Bytes: 232 249 13 210 255 139 240 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x4A84CD
Length: 4
Bytes: 116 31 139 6 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x4EB371
Length: 7
Bytes: 15 47 68 8 8 114 6 


--------------------------------
Offset: 0x487910
Length: A
Bytes: 139 129 8 8 0 0 37 0 0 128
```

----------


## eracer

This is not complete but maybe it could help someone

Edit: cleaned up and almost complete, just one Unknown "Unk4".



```
    [StructLayout(LayoutKind.Sequential)]
    struct MapRec
    {
        public uint m_ID;                           // 0
        public IntPtr _m_Directory;                 // 1
        public InstanceType m_InstanceType;         // 2  //0: none, 1: party, 2: raid, 3: pvp, 4: arena, >=5: none (official from "IsInInstance()")
        public MapFlags m_Flags;                    // 3
        public uint m_Unk4;                         // 4  Unknown, values seem to be only 1,2 or 3
        public IntPtr _m_MapName_lang;              // 5
        public uint m_areaTableID;                  // 6
        public IntPtr _m_MapDescription0_lang;      // 7
        public IntPtr _m_MapDescription1_lang;      // 8
        public uint m_LoadingScreenID;              // 9
        public float m_minimapIconScale;            // 10
        public uint m_corpseMapID;                  // 11
        public float m_corpseX;                     // 12
        public float m_corpseY;                     // 13
        public uint m_timeOfDayOverride;            // 14
        public expansionID m_expansionID;           // 15 (Vanilla: 0, BC: 1, WotLK: 2, Cata: 3, MOP: 4)
        public uint m_raidOffset;                   // 16
        public uint m_maxPlayers;                   // 17
        public uint m_parentMapID;                  // 18
        // read area name using our static memory reading helper class
        public string m_Directory { get { return Memory.Read<string>(_m_Directory); } }
        public string m_MapName_lang { get { return Memory.Read<string>(_m_MapName_lang); } }
        public string m_MapDescription0_lang { get { return Memory.Read<string>(_m_MapDescription0_lang); } }
        public string m_MapDescription1_lang { get { return Memory.Read<string>(_m_MapDescription1_lang); } }
    };
```

----------


## TOM_RUS

> This is not complete but maybe it could help someone
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>     [StructLayout(LayoutKind.Sequential)]
>     struct MapRec
>     {
>         public uint Id;                                         // 0
> ...




```
struct MapRec // sizeof(0x4С)
{
    DWORD m_ID; // +0x0, size 0x4, type 0
    char* m_Directory; // +0x4, size 0x4, type 2
    DWORD m_InstanceType; // +0x8, size 0x4, type 0
    DWORD m_Flags; // +0xC, size 0x4, type 0
    DWORD m_Unk4; // +0x10, size 0x4, type 0
    char* m_MapName_lang; // +0x14, size 0x4, type 2
    DWORD m_areaTableID; // +0x18, size 0x4, type 0
    char* m_MapDescription0_lang; // +0x1С, size 0x4, type 2
    char* m_MapDescription1_lang; // +0x20, size 0x4, type 2
    DWORD m_LoadingScreenID; // +0x24, size 0x4, type 0
    float m_minimapIconScale; // +0x28, size 0x4, type 3
    DWORD m_corpseMapID; // +0x2С, size 0x4, type 0
    float m_corpseX; // +0x30, size 0x4, type 3
    float m_corpseY; // +0x34, size 0x4, type 3
    DWORD m_timeOfDayOverride; // +0x38, size 0x4, type 0
    DWORD m_expansionID; // +0x3С, size 0x4, type 0
    DWORD m_raidOffset; // +0x40, size 0x4, type 0
    DWORD m_maxPlayers; // +0x44, size 0x4, type 0
    DWORD m_parentMapID; // +0x48, size 0x4, type 0
};

enum InstanceType
{
    None = 0, // none
    Dungeon = 1, // party
    Raid = 2, // raid
    Battleground = 3, // pvp
    Arena = 4, // arena
    Scenario = 5 // scenario
}

enum MapFlags
{
    DevMap = 0x2,
    CanToggleDifficulty = 0x100,
    // 0x4000 this is only used for Throne of The Tides map atm
    IsFlexLocking = 0x8000,
    PhaseMap = 0x20000, // some phased maps have this
    PaidRaceChangeDisabled = 0x40000, // used for goblin, worgen and panda starting areas
    // 0x80000 used for map "Ancient Zul'Gurub" only
    // 0x200000 Firelands/Molten Front
    // 0x400000 The Ring of Valor arena
    // 0x800000 mostly pandaria maps flagged with this
    // 0x1000000 continents (except Pandaria)
}
```

----------


## FinnX

> DWORD PlayerBasePointer = 0x00A6D420;//Ready
> DWORD PlayerBaseOffset1 = 0x48;//Ready
> DWORD PlayerBaseOffset2 = 0x24;//Ready


Just informing that your playerbase will bug if you're going as druid into *flight stance*

*//edit*
*It also bugs if u just swap into cat / bear stance*

----------


## -Ryuk-

> ```
>         GetRawPosition = 35,
>         GetRawFacing = 37,
>         Interact = 65,
>         GetObjectName = 73,
> ```
> 
> .



Not sure where you got those...

But for me the following work



```
          
 internal static uint GetObjectName = 0x124;           
internal static uint GetObjectLocation = 0x88; 
internal static uint Interact = 0x104;
```

----------


## _Mike

> Not sure where you got those...


Array indices vs byte offsets. Both are correct, but Robske's work for both x86 and x64 without modification.

----------


## -Ryuk-

> You can get RecordSize easily:
> 
> 
> ```
> [StructLayout(LayoutKind.Sequential)]
> struct WoWClientDB
> {
>     public IntPtr VTable;         // pointer to vtable
>     public int NumRows;         // number of rows
> ...



I am unable to get any get your "usage example" to work. I end up with AreaName = null :P

----------


## TOM_RUS

> I am unable to get any get your "usage example" to work. I end up with AreaName = null :P


You must be doing something wrong. Try this.

----------


## eracer

```
    [StructLayout(LayoutKind.Sequential)]
    struct MapDifficultyEntry // sizeof(0x18)
    {
        public uint m_ID; // +0x0, size 0x4, type 0
        public uint m_mapID; // +0x4, size 0x4, type 0
        public uint m_dificulty; // +0x8, size 0x4, type 0
        public IntPtr _m_difficultystring; // +0xC, size 0x4, type 2
        public uint m_raidDuration; // +0x10, size 0x4, type 0
        public uint m_maxPlayers; // +0x14, size 0x4, type 0
        // read area name using our static memory reading helper class
        public string m_difficultystring { get { return Memory.Read<string>(_m_difficultystring); } }
    };
```

TOM_RUS, your examples are working great for me, thank you very much, that's what got me started on finding these structs. I'm sure there are better ways but I'm using cheat engine to help me find the basic layout of them. Do you or anyone here have any suggestions on better ways to get them? I would think IDA should be able to do this but I have never even used the debugger in IDA.

----------


## -Ryuk-

> You must be doing something wrong. Try this.



This works fine. The only difference is I am injected :S

Here is my very slightly modified code, so it would work with WhiteMagic: http://paste2.org/p/2202438

However I fail, so it doesnt

----------


## TOM_RUS

> This works fine. The only difference is I am injected :S
> 
> Here is my very slightly modified code, so it would work with WhiteMagic: Paste2 - Viewing Paste 2202438
> 
> However I fail, so it doesnt


Have you tried to use proper AreaTableRec struct? The one in your paste is completely wrong.

----------


## eracer

> Have you tried to use proper AreaTableRec struct? The one in your paste is completely wrong.


I noticed the same thing, everything else looks good from what i see. here is the struct I'm using courtesy of TOM_RUS. should be a drop in replacement for you.



```
    [StructLayout(LayoutKind.Sequential)]
    struct AreaTableRec
    {
        public uint m_ID;                           // 0
        public uint m_ContinentID;                  // 1
        public uint m_ParentAreaID;                 // 2
        public uint m_AreaBit;                      // 3
        public uint m_flags;                        // 4
        public uint m_unk1;                         // 5
        public uint m_SoundProviderPref;            // 6
        public uint m_SoundProviderPrefUnderwater;  // 7
        public uint m_AmbienceID;                   // 8
        public uint m_ZoneMusic;                    // 9
        public uint m_AreaNameInternal;             // 10
        public uint m_IntroSound;                   // 11
        public uint m_ExplorationLevel;             // 12
        public IntPtr m_AreaName_lang;              // 13
        public uint m_factionGroupMask;             // 14
        [MarshalAs(UnmanagedType.ByValArray, SizeConst = 4)]
        public uint[] m_liquidTypeID;               // 15-18
        public float m_minElevation;                // 19
        public float m_ambient_multiplier;          // 20
        public uint m_lightid;                      // 21
        public uint m_field22;                      // 22
        public uint m_field23;                      // 23
        public uint m_field24;                      // 24
        public uint m_field25;                      // 25
        public uint m_field26;                      // 26
        public uint m_field27;                      // 27

        // read area name using our static memory reading helper class
        public string AreaName { get { return Memory.Read<string>(m_AreaName_lang); } }
    };
```

----------


## -Ryuk-

> Have you tried to use proper AreaTableRec struct? The one in your paste is completely wrong.



-.- I should sleep, this is what you get for being awake for 36 hours -.- Thanks

----------


## NitroGlycerine

Edit: disregard

----------


## -Ryuk-

The ClickToMove function is already posted on the first page. I'm insure about the others


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Master674

> AURA_COUNT_1 = ?? 
> AURA_COUNT_2 = ?? 
> AURA_TABLE_1 = ?? 
> AURA_TABLE_2 = ?? 
> AURA_SIZE = ?? 
> AURA_SPELL_ID = ?? 
> AURA_SPELL_DURATION = ?? 
> AURA_SPELL_START = ?? 
> AURA_STACK = ??
> ...


Why don't you find them yourself and post the result? lol.

----------


## Frosttall

Or just open your eyes and stop using Google Translator...

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2472872 ([WoW][5.0.4.16016] x86 Info Dump Thread)

I <3 spoonfeeding  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Apoc

So, Blizzard, in their infinite wisdom, didn't properly check how the new spell "replacement" stuff would affect other things. They've broken quite a few Lua funcs (IsSpellKnown, GetSpellInfo, etc) by not including the spec specific spells (only a small handful), or the spell "transformations" in the known spell list. So you'll have to compile a list of replacements and "missing" spells for each class/spec to handle these properly.

Do note that while the old version of "KnownSpells" included 3 different versions of "Mangle" for druids (one for cat, bear, and normal forms), it now only includes one, which can't actually be cast. There are many issues with funcs dealing with the spell book, known spells, etc, if the spell is missing from the known spell list. Hopefully Blizzard fixes this for the addon developers, and ourselves. In the meantime, there's a fairly big "list" of spells you need to keep overridden properly. (We're up to almost 40 now between completely missing spells, and replacements)

----------


## guizmows

there is a list in memory containing spellID/replacement SpellId, and it's complete so far.

----------


## Apoc

> there is a list in memory containing spellID/replacement SpellId, and it's complete so far.


I haven't found this list anywhere, care to share?

----------


## mtz

> if you read currentMgr + 0xc4 it has a static size in it of 0x38. 
> 
> if you look at the enumvisibleobject code it reads currentMgr + 0xc4 and adds 4 to it = 0x3c 
> 
> then it adds it to current object to get the next object.
> 
> -counted


but where does +4 it came from?

----------


## guizmows

> I haven't found this list anywhere, care to share?


check thoses two address (rebased)


TalentSpellStart = 0xA8AC98, //sub_5C0920 (Wow5.0.4) in CastSpellByName
TalentSpellNext = 0xA8AC90, //sub_5C0920 (Wow5.0.4) in CastSpellByName





```
var start = WowMem.ReadRebased<int>(TalentSpellStart);
var next =   WowMem.Read<int>((uint)(WowMem.ReadRebased<int>(TalentSpellNext) + start + 4));

var overridenSpellId = WowMem.Read<int>(start);
var talentSpell = WowMem.Read<int>(start + 24);
```

----------


## TOM_RUS

> but where does +4 it came from?




```
bool __cdecl ClntObjMgrEnumVisibleObjects(bool (__cdecl *callback)(QWORD, void *), void *pData)
{
  int current; // [email protected]
  int next; // [email protected]

  // 0xCC - FirstObjectOfs
  current = *(_DWORD *)(s_curMgr + 0xCC);
  if ( current & 1 || !current )
    current = 0;
  while ( !(current & 1) && current )
  {
    // 0xC4 - NextObjectOfs;
    // *(_DWORD *)(s_curMgr + 0xC4) = 0x38 in this case
    next = *(_DWORD *)(*(_DWORD *)(s_curMgr + 0xC4) + current + 4);
    if ( !callback(*(QWORD *)(current + 0x30), pData) ) // 0x30 - ObjectGuidOfs
      return 0;
    current = next;
  }
  return 1;
}
```

----------


## Apoc

> check thoses two address (rebased)
> 
> 
> TalentSpellStart = 0xA8AC98, //sub_5C0920 (Wow5.0.4) in CastSpellByName
> TalentSpellNext = 0xA8AC90, //sub_5C0920 (Wow5.0.4) in CastSpellByName
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much appreciated!

Here's a quick wrapper func (do replacements where necessary) to grab a dictionary of spell overrides:



```
        [StructLayout(LayoutKind.Sequential)]        struct TalentSpellInfo
        {
            public int TalentSpellId;
            public IntPtr NextPtr;
            public int dword8;
            public int dwordC;
            public int dword10;
            public int dword14;
            public int OverridenSpellId;
        }
        internal Dictionary<int,int> GetSpellOverrides()
        {
            Dictionary<int,int> ret = new Dictionary<int, int>();
            var mem = StyxWoW.Memory;
            var pTalentSpell = mem.Read<IntPtr>(true, (IntPtr)PendingOffsets.SpellOverrideListStart);


            // Seems to return only 12? So its basically... pTalentSpell+16 to the next entry? It seems a bit odd.
            // Maybe a packed struct or something.
            var talentSpellNext = mem.Read<int>(true, (IntPtr)PendingOffsets.SpellOverrideListNext);


            // Iterate while the ptr is valid.
            while (((int)pTalentSpell & 1) == 0 && pTalentSpell != IntPtr.Zero)
            {
                var info = mem.Read<TalentSpellInfo>(pTalentSpell);


                var nextSpell = mem.Read<IntPtr>(pTalentSpell + 4 + talentSpellNext);
                pTalentSpell = nextSpell;


                // Sanity check?
                if (info.OverridenSpellId == 0)
                    break;


                // Add the override
                ret[info.TalentSpellId] = info.OverridenSpellId;


            }
            return ret;
        }
```

----------


## Tanaris4

Does anyone have game object animation state? I can't find a value changing (trying based on fishing bobber). I realize I could just set a timeout but that doesn't seem as efficient  :Wink: 

Thanks!

----------


## Frosttall

> Does anyone have game object animation state? I can't find a value changing (trying based on fishing bobber). I realize I could just set a timeout but that doesn't seem as efficient 
> 
> Thanks!


WowGameObject: WowMem.Read<byte>(BaseAddress + 0xC0)

----------


## romb0t

Hi all,

First thanks to all the publishers in this thread that helps me a lot at this time.

Does anyone look at the Archeology stuff and in particular, how to get the direction where to go after surveying ?

Regards.

=== Edit
After some reverse debugging in IDA, I found that:
83B920 CGGameObject_C::GetFacing
6532E0 Is the function that calculates x,y,z and w of the GameObject
802820 Is the function that returns the facing in radian when having the x,y,z and w information

To get the long data representing the facing information of the survey: Memory.Read<long>(BaseAddress + 0xE0 + 0x20);

Then the calculation to get the facing information in radian:


```
public override float Facing
        {
            get
            {
                try
                {
                    // With Pointers.Globals.ArchFacing = 0xE0
                    var packed = Memory.Read<long>(BaseAddress + (uint)Pointers.Globals.ArchFacing + 0x20);

                    double x = (packed >> 42) * (1.0f / 2097152.0f);
                    double y = (((packed << 22) >> 32) >> 11) * (1.0f / 1048576.0f);
                    double z = (packed << 43 >> 43) * (1.0f / 1048576.0f);
                    double w = x * x + y * y + z * z;

                    if (Math.Abs(w - 1.0f) >= (1.0f / 1048576.0f))
                        w = (float)Math.Sqrt(1.0f - w);
                    else
                        w = 0.0f;

                    var Y = 2 * z * w + 2 * x * y;
                    var X = 1 - 2 * y * y - 2 * z * z;

                    var result = Math.Atan2(Y, X);  // answer in radians 

                    if (result < 0)
                    {
                        result = (float)(6.28 - -1 * result);
                    }
                    return (float) result;
                }
                catch
                {
                    return 0;
                }
            }
        }
```

----------


## demonguy

My NextObjOffset is also 0x3C ...

----------


## Tanaris4

> check thoses two address (rebased)
> 
> 
> TalentSpellStart = 0xA8AC98, //sub_5C0920 (Wow5.0.4) in CastSpellByName
> TalentSpellNext = 0xA8AC90, //sub_5C0920 (Wow5.0.4) in CastSpellByName
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just an FYI, from the OS X Binary the name of the function this is in is: CGSpellBook::GetOverrideSpellCastNode

----------


## redcatH

hi Forsall,
ths you're share.
my English is poor. I hope you do not mind with my poor writing. 
I would like to ask two questions,
why my code ,v14<>-1 Use AURA_TABLE2 spellId Result Error? but v14==-1 Use AURA_TABLE1 spellId Result Correct?
can you answer my question? ths you。

----------


## redcatH

> ```
> 
> public struct AuraStruct
        {
            public int Unk0; //0 - 3                <--------------------------------------Type guessed
            public int NbVariableEffects; //4 - 7
            public uint VariableEffectsPtr; //8 - 11
            public int Unk12; //12 - 15             <--------------------------------------Type guessed
            public ulong CreatorGuid; //16 - 23
            public int AuraId; //24 - 27
            public byte Unk28; //28                 <--------------------------------------Type guessed
            public byte StackCount; //29 
            public ushort Level; //30 - 31
            public uint Duration; //32 - 35
            public uint EndTime; //36 - 39
             //Don't know what they're used for
            public float VariableEffect1 { get { return WowMem.Read<float>(WowMem.Read<uint>(VariableEffectsPtr)); } }
            public float VariableEffect2 { get { return WowMem.Read<float>(WowMem.Read<uint>(VariableEffectsPtr) + 4); } }
            public float VariableEffect3 { get { return WowMem.Read<float>(WowMem.Read<uint>(VariableEffectsPtr) + 8); } }
        } 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi Forsall,
ths you're share.
my English is poor. I hope you do not mind with my poor writing. 
I would like to ask two questions,
why my code ,v14<>-1 Use AURA_TABLE2 spellId Result Error? but v14==-1 Use AURA_TABLE1 spellId Result Correct?
can you answer my question? ths you。

----------


## Frosttall

> hi Forsall,
> ths you're share.
> my English is poor. I hope you do not mind with my poor writing. 
> I would like to ask two questions,
> why my code ,v14<>-1 Use AURA_TABLE2 spellId Result Error? but v14==-1 Use AURA_TABLE1 spellId Result Correct?
> can you answer my question? ths you。


My name is Frosttall  :Frown: 

I can't help you if you don't show me your code, but mine is working and confirmed.

----------


## yossarian87

> My name is Frosttall 
> 
> I can't help you if you don't show me your code, but mine is working and confirmed.


One reason Frosttall's code is confusing is because he has switched AURA_TABLE1 and AURA_TABLE2 relative to how most people would do this. The code does indeed work, but AURA_TABLE1 is used when AURA_COUNT1 is -1, so AURA_TABLE2 is used with AURA_COUNT1 and vice versa. I screwed this up the first time I read his code too. Once you realize that he's reversed the numbers, it's easy to make it work.

----------


## redcatH

sorry Frosttall。。。
is my code


```
BaseAddr = Plugin.XORRW.GetProcAddr(Hwnd)
rw = Plugin.XORRW.ReadInt(Hwnd, &HA6D420+BaseAddr)
rw = Plugin.XORRW.ReadInt(Hwnd, rw + &H48)
PlayerBase = Plugin.XORRW.ReadInt(Hwnd, rw + &H24)
TracePrint "" &PlayerBase
v14 = Plugin.XORRW.ReadInt(Hwnd, PlayerBase + &H1058)
v15 = v14
If v14 = - 1  Then 
	v15 = Plugin.XORRW.ReadInt(Hwnd, PlayerBase + &HD5C)
End If
i = 0
For v15
	Dim v17
	If v14 = - 1  Then 
	v17 = Plugin.XORRW.ReadInt(Hwnd, PlayerBase + &HD60) + (i * &H30)
	Else 
	v17 = Plugin.XORRW.ReadInt(Hwnd, PlayerBase + &HD54) + (i * &H30)
	End If
	spellId = Plugin.XORRW.ReadInt(Hwnd, v17 + &H18)
	TracePrint "ID:" & spellId
	If spellId <= 0 Then 
	End If
	i=i+1
Next
```

LOL.ths

----------


## redcatH

> One reason Frosttall's code is confusing is because he has switched AURA_TABLE1 and AURA_TABLE2 relative to how most people would do this. The code does indeed work, but AURA_TABLE1 is used when AURA_COUNT1 is -1, so AURA_TABLE2 is used with AURA_COUNT1 and vice versa. I screwed this up the first time I read his code too. Once you realize that he's reversed the numbers, it's easy to make it work.


Thank you～～～～～LOL

----------


## Frosttall

> One reason Frosttall's code is confusing is because he has switched AURA_TABLE1 and AURA_TABLE2 relative to how most people would do this. The code does indeed work, but AURA_TABLE1 is used when AURA_COUNT1 is -1, so AURA_TABLE2 is used with AURA_COUNT1 and vice versa. I screwed this up the first time I read his code too. Once you realize that he's reversed the numbers, it's easy to make it work.


Oh yes, you're right. I actually planned to do if(v14 != -1) but seems like I forgot it.
Thanks that you figured it out.




> sorry Frosttall。。。
> is my code
> 
> 
> ```
> BaseAddr = Plugin.XORRW.GetProcAddr(Hwnd)
> rw = Plugin.XORRW.ReadInt(Hwnd, &HA6D420+BaseAddr)
> rw = Plugin.XORRW.ReadInt(Hwnd, rw + &H48)
> PlayerBase = Plugin.XORRW.ReadInt(Hwnd, rw + &H24)
> ...


The second value in


```

    If v14 = - 1  Then 
    v17 = Plugin.XORRW.ReadInt(Hwnd, PlayerBase + &HD60) + (i * &H30)
    Else 
    v17 = Plugin.XORRW.ReadInt(Hwnd, PlayerBase + &HD54) + (i * &H30)
    End If 


```

is wrong. It has to be following instead:



```

    If v14 = - 1  Then 
    v17 = Plugin.XORRW.ReadInt(Hwnd, PlayerBase + &HD60) + (i * &H30)
    Else 
    v17 = PlayerBase + &HD58 + (i * &H30)
    End If 


```

P.S. You're using the wrong offset (0xD54 instead of 0xD58)

----------


## redcatH

> Oh yes, you're right. I actually planned to do if(v14 != -1) but seems like I forgot it.
> Thanks that you figured it out.
> 
> 
> 
> The second value in
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


ths，Solve LOL～ dear Frosttall LOL~~~LOL

----------


## redcatH

Pray Frosttalls , Area of effect CODE  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## radarlove

Strangely my lCurMgrPre keeps returning a 0 since last patch. 
I retrieve this value doing: lCurMgrPre := ReadInt32(lPid, lBaseAddress + $DC9298 ); 
$DC9298 is currmgroffset.... Am I doing anything wrong, what might be the prbolem?

tx,
RL

----------


## radarlove

Never mind my previous post... i just slammed myself in the face for not looking in the 5.0.5. post...

----------


## lechris29

who can tell me where i can find the 5.05 dump info...

----------


## lechris29

i find it,sorry
i thought it should be in the stick thread

----------


## Frosttall

> Pray Frosttalls , Area of effect CODE


Pardon me, whats the matter?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## demonguy

How to enable Zoom Hack now? it seems that only modify the maxdistance doesn't work anymore

----------


## hb123220

> How to enable Zoom Hack now? it seems that only modify the maxdistance doesn't work anymore


MaxCameraDistanceLimit = 0x93A484, //5.05
yeah,,it doesn't work,, anyone knows how to do it ?

----------


## ~Unknown~

> Powers are:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> enum PowerType : int
> {
>     Mana          = 0,
>     Rage          = 1,
> ...


For some reason I seemed to notice that Chi wasn't in the correct place in this enum. I used the following to get Chi in the proper place:



```
 
public enum PowerType : uint
        {
            Mana = 0,
            Rage = 1,
            Focus = 2,
            Energy = 3,
            LightForce = 4,
            Runes = 5,
            RunicPower = 6,
            SoulShards = 7,
            Eclipse = 8,
            HolyPower = 9,
            Alternate = 10,
            DarkForce = 11,
            Chi = 12,
            ShadowOrbs = 13,
            BurningEmbers = 14,
            DemonicFury = 15,
            ArcaneCharges = 16
        };
```

I can't confirm all the other powers but I know using JuJu's method the above works for the normal powers. LightForce actually seemed to be Chi unless I did something weird.
used 0xC2B98C for 5.0.5 as this thread is outdated as far as strictly offsets speaking.

----------


## Frosttall

> One reason Frosttall's code is confusing is because he has switched AURA_TABLE1 and AURA_TABLE2 relative to how most people would do this. The code does indeed work, but AURA_TABLE1 is used when AURA_COUNT1 is -1, so AURA_TABLE2 is used with AURA_COUNT1 and vice versa. I screwed this up the first time I read his code too. Once you realize that he's reversed the numbers, it's easy to make it work.





> For some reason I seemed to notice that Chi wasn't in the correct place in this enum. I used the following to get Chi in the proper place:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>  
> public enum PowerType : uint
>         {
>             Mana = 0,
> ...


Taken from Constants.lua:



```
-- Power Types
SPELL_POWER_MANA = 0;
SPELL_POWER_RAGE = 1;
SPELL_POWER_FOCUS = 2;
SPELL_POWER_ENERGY = 3;
--SPELL_POWER_CHI = 4; This is obsolete now.
SPELL_POWER_RUNES = 5;
SPELL_POWER_RUNIC_POWER = 6;
SPELL_POWER_SOUL_SHARDS = 7;
SPELL_POWER_ECLIPSE = 8;
SPELL_POWER_HOLY_POWER = 9;
SPELL_POWER_ALTERNATE_POWER = 10;
SPELL_POWER_DARK_FORCE = 11;
SPELL_POWER_LIGHT_FORCE = 12;
SPELL_POWER_SHADOW_ORBS = 13;
SPELL_POWER_BURNING_EMBERS = 14;
SPELL_POWER_DEMONIC_FURY = 15;
```

Everything is fine and named like in WoWs API.

----------


## flowtek333

isnt this the playerbase for this wow patch?

uint playerbase = wow.ReadUInt(wow.ReadUInt(wow.ReadUInt((uint)baseWoW + 0x00A6D420) + 0x48 ) + 0x24);
or am i wrong?

----------


## iceblockman

> You must be doing something wrong. Try this.


anyone can reupload this ? Filebeam : This file does not exist! 

I tried what tom_rus pasted before this thread. compile with my own wow memory reader. compile passed. and it can run but cannot get any records. I am trying to retrieving spell rec from spelldbc. anything changed from 5.0.4 to 5.4.7 related to dbc ? Any help will be appreciated!



// edit

tom_rus posted that message on page 7, #97,

----------

